# CHINA | Supertall Projects & Construction



## z0rg

I'm making the photo index now, it'll take me a long, long time, maybe until the next weekend. 

I'm using this style, btw:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381842

^^ After the index is finished, I'll write a post for every project with further info, links, etc. Then I'll go on posting news & updates in general related to coming supertalls.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> huh?? do u have jealous?? I know... Dubai a lot...more supertall so best the world!! but I look like good job from zOrg!


No, totaly not. I find it much more practical when we have a complate list of all the supertalls for every region.


----------



## null

z0rg is more impressive than Chinese towers


----------



## Architek

damn zorg, thats quite possibly one of the best jobs i've seen at creating a compilation thread


----------



## big-dog

z0rg said:


>


very impressive. From above chart, Shenyang and Tianjin will be the leaders of the next supertall construction wave.


----------



## skycity007

omg!! that is god-work! Z0rg


----------



## z0rg

Preview of the photo-index:


*TIANJIN | China 117 Tower (Under construction): 570m, 117 floors*. Not much is known about this recently approved supertall located at Huayuan Industry Park. The project is being developed by Matsunichi Hi-Tech (Hong Kong) and the groundbreaking ceremony took place on December 12 2007. *Thread*








​




^^ I'll make the whole list like this. Maybe I'll be able to finish it as soon as today.


----------



## LordChaos80

Awesome work, z0rg! Thanks alot for ur hard work collecting all that stuff together.


----------



## mbuildings

stunning projects


----------



## Bitxofo

Congratulations z0rgA!
:dance:


----------



## Saigoneseguy

That means Shenyang, Wuhan, Tianjin and Chongqing will rule lol!!!


----------



## z0rg

I've just finished the photo index, *please check it*


----------



## big-dog

what can I say :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

speechless!!! :eek2::eek2::eek2:

incredible...mg:


----------



## staff

That's just amazing, z0rg. You're the best. kay:


----------



## YelloPerilo

Good work, z0rg!


----------



## Þróndeimr

Awesome index! Very much needed, as there is so many projects going on, and so much uncertainity around them!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

z0rg said:


> I've just finished the photo index, *please check it*


oh my god!!! thanks for u(zOrg) amazing!! congratulations!!


----------



## Pe1

wow Zorg!! very impressive work! congratulations!

thank you!
:banana:


----------



## z0rg

Thanks for your support, dudes 


*SHENZHEN | Nikko Tower (Approved): 301m, 62 floors*. After being dead for years, this project at T106-0028 plot of Nanshan Central District has been relaunched. The name of the project is likely to be changed. *Thread*








​
Pics of the new version, 70 floors.


----------



## Þróndeimr

The first proposal (370m) for Shenzhen World Finance Center is the best. If that 125 floors tower was with a different shape, probably that one, as Shenzhen deserves a tower around 500m!


----------



## z0rg

*SUZHOU | The Wharf Supertower (Approved): 420m, 100 floors*. This landmark project developed by The Wharf Holdings will be located at the core of Suzhou Jinji Lake new CBD. The tower is being designed by KPF.








​
Final height announced to be around 500m.

成立那天起，我们就在追求品牌化，每个产品都非常具有特点，不做普通、大众的项目。圆融时代广场也是一样，早在2006年底，在中国购物中心国际论坛第四届年会上，经中国购物中心专业认证委员会评审，圆融时代广场以其前瞻性的规划与不凡的品质，在众多项目中独占鳌头，一举获得“2006年度中国最佳商业地产创新大奖”。项目总建筑面积约51万平方米，集合了办公商务区、时尚购物街区、生活休闲区、滨河餐饮娱乐区以及苏州首座10万平方米的购物中心，拥有6 个地铁出口、*4000余个地下泊车位，还创造了500米LED巨型天幕的世界之最*；另外还有水上巴士、空中连廊、超大广场、九大主题景观、时尚夜景……这些都是为了配合打造一流、品牌的商业地产项目。圆融时代广场的目标，是成为苏州市域CBD最繁华的商业中心、都市商业综合体，目前主力招商已全部完成， SOGO、玩具反斗城、Home Centre、SK集团等多家世界著名品牌纷纷落户。今年9月28日，即将迎来它的开业，我们有这个信心。

虽然就目前来看，相比苏州其他商业较成熟的地区，园区的人气不足。我们看中的是这里未来的发展潜力，况且，一个优秀的开发商就应有把“生地”做成“熟地” 的本事。虽说是“生地”，但是国际级品牌纷纷被项目吸引也是有道理的。苏州目前的GDP水平已达到全国一流水平，城市目前的商业发展情况是缺少这样一个大体量高品质的项目，而并非多出一个同类型项目。另外，就园区来说，园区是经济水平名列苏州第一的地区，园区内住宅区的层次较别的地区要高，中海、万科、仁恒、雅戈尔、栖霞等高端社区云集，但是缺少匹配的商业项目，没有高档住宅项目和高品质商业项目之间的互动。放眼圆融时代广场四周，*未来这里还将会矗立起以香港九龙仓集团开发的500米超高层摩天大厦为代表的CBD金融商务区摩天楼群*，加之已有国际博览中心和科技文化艺术中心以及如新罗、凯悦、洲际等五星级酒店如众星捧月，可以想见，以圆融时代广场为核心的湖东CBD商圈正在形成。所以，后期的潜力是无限的。先人一步看到商机，而不是等别人都看到了才去发开，这点对于一个商业地产开发商来说也很重要。”

http://realestate.lagoo.com.cn/show.php?itemid=51602


----------



## z0rg

*CHONGQING | Chongqing Moi City (Proposed): 300m+, 79 floors*. Moi developer's first project in town, it was early announced as an average 200m+ project, but last the design confirms another huge skyscraper which might be even above 350m due to the spire. Projected in Jiangbei district. *Thread*








 







​
Only 69 floors for the final plan, 300m+ might depend on spire.

据了解,重庆项目位于沙坪坝三角碑,总投资25亿元,共有5幢大楼,包括一个五星级酒店、高档写字楼和近18万平方米的商业面积,其中一栋楼高69层,将建成沙坪坝第一高楼和标志性建筑。

http://hkstock.cnfol.com/080115/132,1357,3702141,00.shtml


----------



## snow is red

Zorg, can you also include the architects please if you know. Thanks.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

90 floors (inter section parts not included)










look cool!!


----------



## z0rg

*CHONGQING | Century Star Plaza (Under construction): 2x330m+, 86 floors*. Chongqing's largest project by far, developed by ASE and located also in Jiefangbei. This crazy development composed by two main towers (office and hotel) and four residentials has changed many times and the last design hasn't been chosen by the moment. The first version was composed by one tower around 80 floors and two around 40, called City Crown of Chongqing. Then, the project was relaunched as 6 towers, 79, 75, 68, 62, 58 and 55 floors respectively, being the tallest 300m high. In early 2007, the two main towers were announced to become 86 floor twins. Finally, in mid 2007, some renders were launched about the final proposals, which showed crazy designs, some of them as tall as 90 floors. The outcome is still an enigma. The huge podium hosting a shopping center is under construction. *Thread*








    







  ​
The final version of this project will be above 400m, I can't provide a source sorry. Hope we can get official releases about this project soon.


----------



## snow is red

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> 90 floors (inter section parts not included)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look cool!!



Ye very nice, is it just one of the proposal or final design ?


----------



## binhai

Just one of the rejected proposals, they chose a better looking proposal.


----------



## z0rg

*CHONGQING | Jialing Fanying (Under construction): 398m, 98 floors*. Designed by SOM, this is Chongqing's tallest skyscraper approved by the moment. The tower is the main piece of Chongqing Tiandi masterplan, located at Hualongqiao district. The developer Shui On Land announced in September 2007 that the tower would be above 100 floors, so the design might be changed. The main tower is supposed to have been started after clearing the construction area. *Thread*








  ​
We can guess the new height with this stuff.























































Retail floors: 6m x 5 = 30m
Office floors: 4.5m x 63 = 283.5m (I included skygardens, which look to have the same height)
Hotel floors: 3.4m x 30 = 102m
Hotel public spaces: 6m~ x 2 = 12m
Crown: 30m~

Total: 100 floors and 457.5m
The final height will be 458m I guess.

For the second tower, I counted 52 floors and around 258m as long as the crown is about 25m high.

No official figures by the moment.


----------



## z0rg

They've posted this at ss.cn, but I couldn't find any official source. Suzhou Gate of the Orient is supposed to have been increased to 300m, 80 floors now. Could anybody confirm this? 


苏州乾宁置业有限公司是由南京天地房地产开发有限公司、苏州太湖之星开发建设有限公司、南京华恒投资有限责任公司、南京华福投资有限公司共同投资成立的一家大型综合型房地产开发经营企业，于2003年8月8日在苏州工业园区登记注册。

　　公司注册资本为3亿元人民币，主要从事：房地产开发与经营；实业投资；室内装潢；销售建材、百货；提供酒店宾馆、餐饮业、娱乐业管理服务；投资咨询、营销策划。

　　公司开发建设的“东方之门”项目在苏州工业园区中央商贸区东、星港街以西约2.4公顷的地块上。项目总投资约45亿元，总建筑面积约47万平方米，建筑高度为300米，80层，2008年竣工。该项目于2004年9月隆重奠基，项目建设方案由世界排名前茅的著名设计单位竞标，英国RMJM公司中标。是一座双塔连体古城门建筑，称为“世界第一门，亚洲第一大酒店，中国第一大超高层建筑”。项目建成后将成为苏州市和江苏省的新标志，将与“西方之门”－－法国拉德方斯之门、澳大利亚悉尼歌剧院等世界著名建筑齐名。

http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/viewthread.php?tid=86977&extra=page=1


----------



## z0rg

*CHONGQING | Global Financial Building (Proposed): 331m+, 74 floors*. Another of the supertalls packed at Jiefangbei core, this project has changed once and again not only its design, whose first versions were well below 300m, but also the name. From Lifan Edifice to Fortune Center, Chongqing World Financial Center and current Global Finance Center. The final design hasn't been launched. *Thread* 








          ​
This is said to be the final version, 330m, 79 floors. However, it might be changed again.


----------



## oliver999

keep them coming...


----------



## z0rg

*SHENYANG | Shenyang Eton Center (Proposed): 2x320m+, 70+ floors*. This new project will be developed by Eton Holdings and built next to Hang Lung twins in Shenhe district. The architect is NBBJ. Tiny images posted at the developer’s website show one or two supertalls depending on the proposal.








 ​









I found this poster showing the main projects developed by Eton Group. At last we can see some larger images of the coming Shenyang Eton Center. I counted around 70 and 78 floors, including the structure over the roof both towers should be above 300m. The architect is NBBJ as far as I know.

It's the fourth project starting from the left, btw.


----------



## null

so what's up with the (Guangzhou) East Tower,on hold?


----------



## Manila-X

z0rg said:


> This is the final version, just 280m including the spire and 56 floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This project is a huge disappointment, the first renders as the one you posted showed something really amazing, now we are expecting 6/10 architecture far below 300m. On the other hand, it is still a great project for a city like Shaoxing.


This reminds me of the *Key Tower* in Cleveland except its glassy


----------



## szasza

yeah almost the same


----------



## staff

It looks a lot better than the Key Tower though.


----------



## z0rg

*CHONGQING | Century Star Plaza (Under construction): 2x330m+, 86 floors*. Chongqing's largest project by far, developed by ASE and located also in Jiefangbei. This crazy development composed by two main towers (office and hotel) and four residentials has changed many times and the last design hasn't been chosen by the moment. The first version was composed by one tower around 80 floors and two around 40, called City Crown of Chongqing. Then, the project was relaunched as 6 towers, 79, 75, 68, 62, 58 and 55 floors respectively, being the tallest 300m high. In early 2007, the two main towers were announced to become 86 floor twins. Finally, in mid 2007, some renders were launched about the final proposals, which showed crazy designs, some of them as tall as 90 floors. The outcome is still an enigma. The huge podium hosting a shopping center is under construction. *Thread*








    







  ​
The first plan was composed by 3 towers only.

*Old plan 1:*

R1: 40 floors, 200m~
R2: 40 floors, 200m~
R3: 80 floors, 300m+



Then it was changed to another different concept, based on a large shopping center with 5 residential towers and 1 supertall for office use.

*Old plan 2:*

R1: 55 floors, 200m+
R2: 58 floors, 200m+
R3: 61 floors, 200m+
R4: 68 floors, 200m+
R5: 75 floors, 200m+
R6: 79 floors, 300m+



The plan was changed again later, and it was announced that there would be 2 main towers, 86 floors each one and above 300m.

*Old plan 3:*

R1: 55 floors, 200m+
R2: 58 floors, 200m+
R3: 61 floors, 200m+
R4: 68 floors, 200m+
R5: 86 floors, 330m+
R6: 86 floors, 330m+



Some news at last about the final project. 

- The tallest tower will be 428m, it is confirmed.

- Since they have announced for several times that the two tallest towers would be twins, the second tallest might be 428m too.

- Unofficial rumour claims that the second tower will be above 350m. This was said at the official meeting where they released the new version of Jialing Fanying project. Same source claimed that the tallest one would be 428m, and we could confirm this later.

- No news about the other towers, so I'm keeping posting the old figures for them.

*Final plan, hypothesis 1:*

R1: 55 floors, 200m+
R2: 58 floors, 200m+
R3: 61 floors, 220m+
R4: 68 floors, 250m+
R5: 350-400m
R6: 428m



However, rumour claims that the second supertall tower doesn't mean a revision on R6 tower, but an addition of a seventh tower. This is not confirmed, but latest renders locate the second tallest towers on an area where none of the 5 residentials were planned. 

*Final plan, hypothesis 2:*

R1: 55 floors, 200m+
R2: 58 floors, 200m+
R3: 61 floors, 220m+
R4: 68 floors, 250m+
R5: 75 floors, 300m~ 
R6: 350-400m
R7: 428m



Additional rumour claims the 8 floor podium was never included in the floor count of the towers (typical in China when making early designs). This source claims that the shortest tower would be 55+8 floors and the tallest one 88+8 floors.

*Final plan, hypothesis 3:*

R1: 63 floors, 220m+
R2: 66 floors, 220m+
R3: 69 floors, 250m+
R4: 76 floors, 300m~
R5: 83 floors, 300m+ 
R6: 350-400m
R7: 96 floors, 428m


Source about the final height of the tallest tower being 428m:
http://www.cisdi.com.cn/tech.asp?id=13

Source about the 8 floor podium not being included in the original floor count for the towers built on it: 
http://www.hrm.cn/company/ResumeShow_200612194022282838.html


I hope we can get all the info soon, this project is going beyond madness.


Found at Dennis Lau & Ng Chun Man web. Doesn't look 428m though.


----------



## Manila-X

There was a supertall planned for Chongqing back in the mid-90s but it was scrapped


----------



## xiaoluis

Go Go Go CQ!!!!


----------



## theworldshallcry

z0rg said:


> The plan itself is good. Density & greenery. Too many clones, that's the only problem.


That's true. They should also orient the buildings in different directions, as well as vary the spacing to create clumps.


----------



## fnet2

crazy plan...........


----------



## ZZ-II

z0rg said:


> Why?? This is the true concept of sustainability. I'd go more radical though since I'd double the heights and build less buildings, so that we have a lot of extra open space.


i didn't mean the whole plan, only the main tower which looked similar to the Burj Dubai. its dimensions are totally wrong for this design IMO


----------



## z0rg

New supertall for Shenzhen, 300m, designed by RTKL and Huayang (no images by the moment). It will be developed by China Resources Group.

Location: Nanshan district, near Shennan Road. Land area: 670,000 sq m. Construction area: 3.83 million sq m. In addition to the main tower, a number of residential and hotel buildings will be constructed and also a large shopping mall.


又一座300M项目--华润大冲村旧改

转自华阳设计网站
我司与美国RTKL公司联合中标华润大冲改造项目
日期：2008-1-31
　　
通讯员：冯丹 谭盛
我司与美国RTKL公司联合投标的华润大冲改造项目历经四个月的精心准备，凭借卓越的设计理念和新颖独特的规划方案，从多家国内外顶尖知名设计公司竞标的方案中脱颖而出，一举中标！

华润大冲改造项目位于南山科技园东区，紧邻深南大道，其总用地面积67万平方米，总建筑面积383万平方米，其中包括一栋300米高的标志性写字楼及附属办公楼；一座五星级酒店，两座四星级酒店；一座18万平方米的超大型shoppingmall和规模达228万平方米的商务公寓及住宅。该项目是深圳市目前最大的城中村改造项目，其设计将全新的商业模式和生活方式引入旧村改造中，使该片区形成具有国际品质，展现未来多元化都市活力的新型社区。

该项目是我司继“观澜高尔夫商业酒店”、“深圳CBD岗厦片区规划”、“深圳中航城”及“赣州中航城”之后与美国RTKL公司合作的又一大型城市综合体项目，该项目的中标在华阳国际发展史上具有新的里程碑意义。

Posted by kingalec .


----------



## davee08

what city in china is this urban design? looks like its well planned and developed


----------



## davee08

another supertall for shenzen can't wait to see the renders when it comes out


----------



## z0rg

davee08 said:


> http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/8850/idealye0.jpg
> 
> what city in china is this urban design? looks like its well planned and developed


That's Shanghai. Somewhere in Changning district. I could see those towers from subway line 3 between Jin Sha Jiang Rd and Zhong Tan Rd stations, but I can't remember the exact location.


----------



## z0rg

New supertall in Guangzhou Zhujiang New City CBD. Plot B2-10. 77 floors, 328m (roof), 338m (structure). Posted by mechansk.




















No official sources provided though...


----------



## davee08

thats great news about guangzhou zhujiang having quite a few supertalls thanks for updates zorg you wouldn't have updates for hangzhou would you or any other cities in china with that sort of masterplan with height on the plot?


----------



## z0rg

davee08 said:


> thats great news about guangzhou zhujiang having quite a few supertalls thanks for updates zorg you wouldn't have updates for hangzhou would you or any other cities in china with that sort of masterplan with height on the plot?


I have the plot plan with heights for Guangzhou, Suzhou and Chongqing CBDs only.

Almost everything I post is stolen from skyscraper.cn


----------



## davee08

cool thx for advice zorg i'll look up that website


----------



## z0rg

*TIANJIN | Sino-Steel Tower (Under construction): 333m, 80 floors*. This supertall designed by MAD Beijing based studio is located at Xiangluowan CBD in Binhai New Area. Construction has just started. *Thread*








   ​
Final height will be 358m.

[...]
　“一个大型建筑成为地标，不是这个建筑看起来是什么样子，是很多人会来，并愿意在这呆着。”在马岩松看来，建筑的功能性甚至比结构、外形更为重要。“我们最大限度地把景观变成公共空间，整个地面建筑几乎没有封锁的，人可以自由穿过。其实这个地块很小，我们还是辟出四分之一来做公园绿地，给人们提供更多的公共空间。”马岩松说。沿着海河岸边，中钢大厦358米的摩天大厦、88米的塔楼和十几米高的裙房共同形成一道张弛有度的风景。
　　“如果一座城市已经有很强的风格，那不会因为一两个建筑而改变。而在一个需要未来的地方，恰恰需要一些代表未来的建筑来引领未来。”

http://www.bohaibbs.org/thread-32188-1-2.html


----------



## z0rg

*CHONGQING | Jiefangbei Yingli Tower (Approved): 330m+, 76 floors*. After two years of countless design changes, this tower located at the Jiefagbei CBD core is expected to be started soon. The final version remains unknown. *Thread*








          







 ​
This is one supposed to be the final design now. 318m, 72 floors.


----------



## z0rg

*SHENZHEN | East Pacific Center (Approved): 300m+, 70~ floors*. This supertall project developed by Excellence group is still under design.








​
This cuttie is on the way now. The highest tower is supposed to be 70 floors, 300m+ tall. However, we can guess that they didn't include the podium. More details here.


----------



## z0rg

*SHENYANG | Shenyang International Finance Center (Approved): 420m, 89 floors*. Designed by Aedas and developed by Henderson Land,, this long awaited project shall be started as soon as the plot is cleared. It is located at North Railway Station CBD. *Thread*








 ​
The final height of SYIFC will be 428m. They'll start it in June, after the clearing works are finished.

[振奋] 东北第一高楼定在428米
备受瞩目的东北第一高的塔楼高度终于最后敲定。3月1日，从沈阳市政府主办的沈阳金融商贸开发区建设东北区域性金融中心研讨会上，记者看到了金融商贸开发区未来的雄伟规划。
沈阳金融商贸开发区将利用三年左右时间，新建高端楼宇40座、建筑面积600万平方米，使开发区近百座楼宇，与矗立其中的12座高度在200米到300米的标志性建筑遥相呼应，与全长7公里的金廊沈河段紧密相连，成为东北中心城市的形象展示区。
目前，沈阳金融商贸开发区招商工作不断取得新进展。引进了目前排名仅次于香港长江集团的香港地产业五大巨头之一的香港恒基兆业集团，摘牌了开发区C13地块，拟建沈阳国际金融中心项目，建设高度为428米，成为东北第一塔楼，项目投资总额6亿美元，必将成为东北区域金融产业的一个新的地标。

[...]

http://newspaper.lndaily.com.cn/sdsb/200803/22253320080303.htm

And another render


----------



## williamhou2005

z0rg said:


> *SHENZHEN | East Pacific Center (Approved): 300m+, 70~ floors*. This supertall project developed by Excellence group is still under design.
> ​




This is developed by East Pacific Group, Excellence Group is developing another project of similiar scale​


----------



## z0rg

300m twins coming in Tianjin. No images by the moment.


2008年02月19日11:18 今晚报 刘超 http://tj.focus.cn/news/2008-02-19/431735.html

记者从河北区获悉，作为今年本市中心城区首块可出让的建筑用地，海河北岸金钟河大街两侧73万平方米地块将于近期正式挂牌，接受报价。

　　据了解，此次挂牌的地块位于金钟河大街东段两侧，规划建设规模约为230万平方米，共分为三部分：路北地界内的01号地块已经完成拆迁，现为空地， 02号地块正在拆迁，市土地交易中心已经于1月10日刊发出让公告，于3月10日至3月21日正式挂牌；路南地界内的03号地块内建筑现正在动迁，土地整理工作预计年内完成，上市准备工作将于近期告罄。


　　本次出让的金钟河大街地块将被打造为建在空中的高架商业步行街，经营性商业设施面积达到70多万平方米，与金街商业街隔海河相望，双星闪耀，进一步带动区域经济发展，提升本市现代服务业发展水平。


　　据了解，高架商业步行街是在原有路面之上架设高架道路，原有道路继续通行各种车辆，在新建成的高架路上设置绿化景观和商业设施，供市民休闲、购物和步行穿越，能最大限度地提高土地综合利用率。这种设计理念在法国德方斯CBD和香港中环CBD都有成功的应用经验。自2007年起，先后有法国著名的 CBTB建筑科学规划中心、市规划设计院等单位为金钟河大街制作详细的地块建设规划方案，预计建成后的高架路面长度达千米以上，并建有两座高度在300米左右的地标式建筑。


----------



## z0rg

williamhou2005 said:


> This is developed by East Pacific Group, Excellence Group is developing another project of similiar scale


Thanks, I'll update it.

Do you know who is the architect, btw? The design looks like Dennis Lau & Ng Chun Man's version for Chognqing Century Star Plaza quite much.


----------



## z0rg

Wuhan International Finance Center to be started as soon as this year. Initially expected to be around 420m, it will be reduced to 300m+, still a supertall. Hope we can see renders soon.

2008年之 武汉国际金融中心(building)

以下内容节选自江岸区2008工作计划：

服务重点项目建设。全力支持路易.威登等国际奢侈品牌入驻沿江地带，打造与即将建设的汉口原租界区“步行街”相匹配的世界名牌集聚地。紧盯后湖地区奥特莱斯商城等高端大型卖场的项目引进工作，加大对竹叶山商贸城、汉口东部购物公园、武汉国际金融中心等重大项目的跟踪服务，建立重点建设项目跟踪库，加强督导，促进项目尽快落地、开业，形成新的经济增长点。

今年上半年应该可以动工，拆迁已经基本完成

武汉国际金融中心的初稿规划在几年前就展开。当初设计的高度是420米。市政府要把它当标志性高层建筑来抓，干预了地产商投资当初的地产商也被政府给“推”了，因为他是“土”的。后来明确要外资搞这个项目，于是就演变成了这次赴港招商项目。既然政府干预了方案设计，对这不满意那不满意，政府的意思很明确，要建高层建筑，高度上要有突破，造型上要有创新。否则近百亿的投资起不到“标志性”的效果。总体高度可能会超过300米。


----------



## z0rg

*SHENYANG | Sun Rise IBT (Concept proposal): 377m, 77 floors* Developed by Sun Rise Group (ROK),the fourth stage for this large development is scheduled to be started in late 2008. The design is still very conceptual.








 ​
This is likely to be the final design, 72 floors. Probably shorter than the previous plan. They said they are starting it next month. According to the developer, the whole project should be finished in 2012. Info posted by wangcyxx.


----------



## big-dog

Amazing, I can't imagine how these cities will look like after 10 years!

Thanks Zorg!


----------



## z0rg

B2-10 plot project for Guangzhou Zhujiang CBD unveiled. I'll open a thread as soon as they announce it officially.

338m, 77 floors. By Kling Stubbins studio. Images posted by world01


----------



## z0rg

*TIANJIN | China 117 Tower (Under construction): 570m, 117 floors*. Not much is known about this recently approved supertall located at Huayuan Industry Park. The project is being developed by Matsunichi Hi-Tech (Hong Kong) and the groundbreaking ceremony took place on December 12 2007. *Thread*








​
Possible new design


----------



## LordChaos80

Woah, that's really tall... Is that in Binhai Area? I hope they will also build some tallies in the old city center...


----------



## z0rg

*CHONGQING | Chongqing Moi City (Proposed): 300m+, 69 floors*. Moi developer's first project in town, it was early announced as an average 200m+ project, but the new design confirms another huge skyscraper which might be even above 350m due to the spire. Projected in Jiangbei district. *Thread*








  







 ​
New render, looks back to 70+ floors now. Second tower around 65 floors! No official news though.


----------



## Clashman

LordChaos80 said:


> Woah, that's really tall... Is that in Binhai Area? I hope they will also build some tallies in the old city center...


No, and it isn't in the old city center, either. It's in Huayuan, which is on the outskirts of the main city. Kind of a strange location, but at least it will be within walking distance of the new number 3 metro line, which is being built now. It'll stick out like a sore *****, though.


----------



## Clashman

A few other developments in Tianjin City, (ie, not Binhai). Kerry Center, whichever design has currently been settled on, is well under construction. Also, it is rumored that the Nanzhan development, (which is right next to Kerry Center), is going to have a pair of 400m towers, perhaps the ones originally envisaged for the place currently planned for the Nanjing Lu supertall. No pics have been released yet, however.


----------



## Clashman

Here's another little mystery project for Tianjin, (not sure on the exact height, it could be anywhere from about 250m to around 300):










This is probably not a final design. It's for a newly announced development district on the west side of town:










There is a McDonald's where that building stands right now.


----------



## z0rg

Clashman said:


> A few other developments in Tianjin City, (ie, not Binhai). Kerry Center, whichever design has currently been settled on, is well under construction. Also, it is rumored that the Nanzhan development, (which is right next to Kerry Center), is going to have a pair of 400m towers, perhaps the ones originally envisaged for the place currently planned for the Nanjing Lu supertall. No pics have been released yet, however.


That's quite interesting since the initial proposal for Nanzhan cluster was 2x400m~ and several towers of 200m.









Then they changed to 4x70~ fl, 300m~.









Back to the first concept maybe?


----------



## big-dog

I really hope they can reverse back to the first one, or even they can reduce the heights. imo the heights are not that important, the design of the whole cluster shows the real power of a city scape (a successful example is the Beijing Jianwai Soho, boxy but beautiful)


>


----------



## ZZ-II

yes, the first plan was much better


----------



## binhai

^^ The first design looks awful; what's with that autrocious circular structure and repetitive curvy towers?! The second is more tasteful, I would prefer it but with the same heights of the first design.


----------



## Clashman

If you look at that 1st render, however, it takes up the entire area for the Nanzhan development. We now know that at least half that area is going to be Kerry Center, so I don't think that particular rendering of the Nanzhan project is possible anymore.

By the way, the rest of my photos from the Kerry Center development are in this thread.


----------



## z0rg

*TIANJIN | R&F Morgan Building (Proposed): 415m*. There is almost no info by the moment about this project developed by R&F Properties in Xiangluowan CBD of Binhai New Area. *Thread*








​
New design? I can count 110 floors, 97 if we exclude the light blue part, which are probably technical floors. You can see the render on the wall too.

Pics by donald0214.













































The studio is probably Goettsch Partners as the project is listed on its website. No info at all though, just the name listed.


----------



## z0rg

New one!

柳州地王国际财富中心 / Liuzhou Diwang International Fortune Center.
Height: 303m
Floors: 60
Developer: Diwang Group / Shun Hing Group (Hong Kong)
Construction area: 500,000 sq m
Budget: 4 billion RMB / 570~ million dollars.
To be completed within 5 years.










我市将打造高度超过300米的西南第一高楼
发布日期：2008-4-16 11:02:00

　　（本台见习记者 杨柳、陈桦 报道）4月15日上午，我市举行柳州地王国际财富中心新闻发布会，宣布正式启动“龙城翘首”行动，在城中半岛将构建高度超过300米的“柳州地王国际财富中心”城市坐标。市发改委重大项目科和地王集团出席了发布会。

　　据了解，“柳州地王国际财富中心”建筑高度预计超过300米，层高超过60层，总建筑面积50万平方米，预计投资40亿。建成后的财富中心将集办公、居住、商业、休闲、娱乐和超5星级酒店为一体，宜居宜商，为接待国际贵宾提供更好的条件，为5000个以上的高端服务型人才提供城市就业和创富机会。

　　据了解，项目策划单位香港地王集团采纳了由高层领导、国际建筑大师、国内外专家学者和柳州当地文化名人等多方权威人士的共同建议，将采取国际最先进的“地标型城市综合体复合空间”的构建模式，更能彰显城市空间意像。这个集建筑艺术和高科技为一体的国际区域性地标，不仅是我市的第一座城市坐标，而且在未来10年内将始终处于大西南第一高度。

　　在谈及选择柳州的理由和建造的意义时，地王国际财富中心项目部策划总监柯学均表示，北部湾的发展并没有使柳州的地位边缘化，他对柳州的发展充满信心地说：“我一直不觉得柳州边缘化了，如果真的柳州被边缘化了我们不会来。目前柳州的工业经济总量在广西仍然是最强的，他有很多的传统工业优势，所以他的经济合力会越来越明显。柳州‘桂中商埠’的重要地位是不会改变的。这个城市坐标对柳州文化的提升是非常有好处的。”

http://www.lzgd.com.cn/News.asp?ID=83445

Google translator:

City will build a high degree of over 300 meters southwest of the first high-rise buildings
Release Date :2008-4-16 11:02:00

(This reporter-trainee willows, Chen Hua reported) on April 15 morning, at Liuzhou city in the world's wealth Wang Center news conference, announced the formal start "City stipulation" action, the peninsula will be constructed in the town of more than 300 metres "Liuzhou in the international wealth-centre" city coordinates. Urban Development and Reform Commission and major projects by the Wang Group, attended the conference.

It is understood, "Wang Liuzhou in the international wealth Center" building height is expected to exceed 300 meters and the high level of over 60, with a total construction area of 500,000 square meters, is expected to invest 4 billion. Wealth after the completion of the Centre will be set office, residential, commercial, leisure, entertainment and five-star hotels for the super-integrated, livable appropriate, for the reception of international dignitaries to provide better conditions for the more than 5,000 service personnel in the high-end provision of urban employment opportunities and create wealth.

It is understood that the project planning unit in Hong Kong Wang Group adopted by the leaders, the international masters of architecture, domestic and foreign experts and scholars and Liuzhou local authority multi-cultural celebrities such as the common proposal, it will take the most advanced "Landmarks of the city's comprehensive body Composite space, "Construction Mode, better highlight urban space imagery. This set of architectural art and high-tech international regional integration Landmark is not only a city's first city coordinates, but in the next 10 years will always be the first in the Southwest high.

Turning to the reasons for selection and construction of Liuzhou significance, and international wealth Wang Center of the Ministry of Planning Director Ko said that the development of the Beibu Gulf, and did not make the status of marginalized Liuzhou, Liuzhou He said with confidence that the development of : "I do not think that has been marginalized in Liuzhou, Liuzhou if we will not be marginalized in the past. current industrial Liuzhou in Guangxi total economic output is still the strongest, he has a lot of advantages of traditional industries, he Economic efforts will become increasingly evident. Liuzhou 'commercial port in Guangxi,' an important position will not change. coordinates the city of Liuzhou cultural enhancement is very good. "



柳州城中半岛将建西南第1高楼 高303米超60层(图)
http://www.gxnews.com.cn 2008年04月16日10时36分 来源：广西新闻网-南国今报 字体：大 中 小

柳州：土地增值税首发"清算令" 豪宅别墅税率从高
柳州城中半岛将建西南第1高楼 高303米超60层(图)

城中半岛将建西南第一高楼

高303米，超过60层；计划投资40亿元，5年内建成

图中城中半岛中央的高楼，即为柳州地王国际财富中心建成后的景观效果。

广西新闻网- 南国今报柳州讯（记者何继权）“东灯（台山）西鹅（山）南马（鞍山）北雀（儿山）”，是柳州民间对环城四大名山的概括，也是从不同方向欣赏龙城风貌的制高点。5年之内，柳州市的城中半岛中央，将出现一座高度超过300米的“柳州地王国际财富中心”，不光比当地四大名山都高，还将是未来10年内的西南第一高楼，为登临者提供“一览众山小”的新视角，在城市中央看到柳江蜿蜒绕城的全貌。

昨日上午，柳州市政府召开新闻发布会，向媒体介绍了这一项目。该项目由香港地王国际企业集团有限公司建设，计划总投资40亿元，有望在今年秋季开工，5年内建成。据该公司负责人在新闻发布会上透露，柳州地王国际财富中心将选址在城中半岛中央区，成为城市的超高层地标。目前，详细的建设方案正由法国建筑设计师设计，预计建筑高度303米，层高超过60层，总建筑面积50万平方米。柳州市最宜观赏城市全景的马鞍山相对高度182米，而这栋新建的高楼将比马鞍山高 121米，是龙城首座摩天大楼。项目包括酒店、写字楼、商场、住宅等多种形态，宜商宜居。

柳州市发改委相关负责人在新闻发布会上说，柳州地王国际财富中心是政府部门对城市发展综合考虑后确定的项目，也是柳州城市空间发展历史上最大的龙头项目。它对城市的现代化建设、城市文化品位的提高、城市环境水平的提高，都有着非凡的意义。

据香港地王国际企业集团有限公司相关负责人介绍，该项目敢称“西南第一高楼”，是有充分依据的。为了开发这一项目，他们考察了西南诸省区的情况，得知这一项目的高度，在未来10年内将无出其右者。

目前，广西最高的大楼为南宁地王国际商会中心，高276米，亦由香港地王国际企业集团有限公司开发建设；西南其他省区中，重庆正在建设的155米大楼为最高。


http://sub.gxnews.com.cn/staticpages/20080416/newgx48056612-1451523.shtml

Google translator:

Liuzhou city southwest of the peninsula will be built first a super-high-rise 303 meters high of 60 (1)
Http://www.gxnews.com.cn at 10:36 on April 16, 2008 Source: Guangxi News Network - Tropical today reported Size: Big Medium Small

Liuzhou: Land Value first "liquidation order" from the high rate of villas and apartments
Liuzhou city southwest of the peninsula will be built first a super-high-rise 303 meters high of 60 (1)

Town southwest peninsula will be built first tower

303 meters high, over 60 layer; plans to invest 4 billion yuan, completed five years

Figure in the central city of skyscrapers peninsula, which is the world's wealth-and Liuzhou Centre after the completion of landscape effects.

Guangxi News Network - Tropical today reported Liuzhou (Reporter HE Ji right), "East Lights (Taishan) West geese (Hill) South (Anshan) North bird (infants Hill)" is the ring of civil Liuzhou four famous summation , but also from different directions to enjoy the commanding heights of City style. Within five years, the city of Liuzhou in the central peninsula, there will be a high degree of over 300 m of "Liuzhou in the international wealth Wang Center," not just the four famous than the local higher, the next 10 years will also be the first high-rise Southwest, for the board to provide the "List all small mountain" of the new perspective, in the central city to see the full picture of the Liujiang winding Ring.

Yesterday morning, Liuzhou City Government held a news conference to the media on this project. To the project by the Hong Kong International Enterprise Group, Wang building, plans a total investment of 4 billion yuan, is expected to start in autumn this year, completed five years. According to the company officials said at a press conference, Wang Liuzhou in the international wealth site in the town centre will be the central peninsula, a city high-rise landmark. At present, the detailed construction programme is designed by the French architect, the estimated construction 303 meters high, more than 60 high-level, a total construction area of 500,000 square meters. Liuzhou most panoramic views of the city to the relative height of the Ma On Shan 182 meters, and这栋new tower will be 121 meters high, Ma On Shan, is the City's first skyscrapers. Projects include hotels, office buildings, shopping malls, residential and other forms should to livable.

Liuzhou City Development and Reform Commission related to the person in charge of a press briefing that the international wealth Liuzhou to Wang Center is a government department of urban development of a comprehensive consideration of the projects identified, Liuzhou city is the largest in the history of space development to lead the project. Its urban modernization, and the improvement of urban culture grade, enhancing the level of the urban environment, have a great significance.

According to Wang Hong Kong International Enterprise Group, the relevant person in charge of the project dare "Southwest first tower" is fully basis. In order to develop this project, they inspected the various provinces, autonomous regions, the Southwest, that the height of this project in the next 10 years, will be second to none.

At present, the highest building in Guangxi Nanning to Wang for the International Chamber of Commerce Center, 276 meters high, and from the Hong Kong International Enterprise Group, Wang development and construction; other provinces and regions in southwest Chongqing is the construction of the highest building 155 meters.


The tower will be built in the middle of this peninsula:


----------



## z0rg

z0rg said:


> *TIANJIN | South Station CBD Towers (Concept proposal): 4x300m~, 70~ floors*. This project is still very conceptual, four towers around 70 floors are expected to be built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Another much better image, still rather conceptual I guess.



New version, 2x420m, posted by xing101278. What the hell is going on in Tianjin??!! :O









They took the pic from the TV. No official release yet.

Kerry Center is next to Nanzhan/South Station cluster, not sure wether we are seeing both projects here or only Nanzhan cluster.

They wrote:
天津新闻：南站地标水晶双塔高420米，为天大建筑系设计(图)
看了效果图，确实很漂亮，希望不要改方案，改高度，尽快落实开发商，尽快施工
管理组注:此项目与嘉里中心是2个项目,不要混淆
and
此项目与嘉里中心330米摩天是2个项目,不要混淆，希望尽快开工！
下图为网友从电视台新闻中的截图，所以效果模糊

I'm not sure, my Chinese is still too poor and Google translator isn't helping. Two possible interpretations.

1: We can see both Nanzhan cluster (2x420m) and Kerry Center (330m) here, don't confuse them because they are different projects..
2: Don't confuse this project (Nanzhan cluster, 2x420m) with Kerry Center (330m), which we can't see on the image.


----------



## z0rg

First supertall in Guiyang, a 7 star hotel of 77 floors. Unknown height by the moment. The developers are China Resources Group (Hong Kong), Kingsbury International Holdings and Al Rajhi Bank (Saudi Arabia). The tower is the main landmark of a 9.53 sq km masterplan designed by Atkins.



















http://news.gog.com.cn/system/2007/12/10/010176744.shtml
http://finance.sina.com.cn/stock/t/20071210/05471846782.shtml


----------



## z0rg

*TIANJIN | Binhai Twin Towers (Approved): 300m+, 70+ floors*. This project by Perkins Eastman is approved to be built at Yujiapu CBD in a long term. Final height is expected to be far above 300m.








  ​
Seems like they will change the masterplan...

Paris, 2 April 2008

Urban Design Competition for the Yujiapu district, in the Tianjin Binhai new area. China

Following an international call for candidatures, eight architectural teams were selected to participate in an international ideas competition for the urban design of the Yujiapu district in Tianjin. The programme called for the conception of a masterplan for an area of 3,44 Km2 and the urban design of a business centreof 500 000 m2.

The international jurymet on 25 March 2008. It was composed of: Simon Allford, architect, United Kingdom, representing the UIA; Stig L. Andersson, architect, Denmark; Bruno Fortier, architect, town planner, France; Michael Sorkin, architect, USA; Deci Zou, town planner,China; Kai Cui, architect, China, Zhengshan Wang, representing the Tanggu local authorities, China.

The following 3 teams were selected as prize-winners by the jury:

1. HHDesign: Huang Vanliang, Zhou Kai, (China)
2. i3 Consultores S.A.: Eduardo Leira, Raimundo Argüeso, Susana Jelen (Spain)
3. Henning Larsen Architects: Louis Becker, Jacob Kurek, David Garcia (Denmark)

The results will be proclaimed in Tianjin, on 10 April, at an official ceremony in the presence of the authorities of the Municipality of Tanggu District and of Gaëtan Siew, UIA President. It will also be the occasion of an international conference on the theme: “Innovation: the third pole”.

http://www.uia-architectes.org/texte/england/Tianjin/2-results.html

Images:

1. HHDesign: Huang Vanliang, Zhou Kai, (China)


















2. i3 Consultores S.A.: Eduardo Leira, Raimundo Argüeso, Susana Jelen (Spain)



























3. Henning Larsen Architects: Louis Becker, Jacob Kurek, David Garcia (Denmark)


















The winner was supposed to be decided on April 10, but I couldn't find info about that.


----------



## IslandSon.PH

man oh man.. china is OD'd with supertalls. :bow:


----------



## Skyroof

China is waooo :eek2::eek2::eek2::drool:

to thank Zorg for thread


----------



## z0rg

*SHANGHAI | Shanghai Center (Proposed): 550m+, 120+ floors*. Located at Lujiazui’s Z-32 plot, the wait for the final version of this project is taking ages. Every proposal is believed to be above 500m and the contestants include KPF, Foster, SOM and RTKL among others. *Thread*








                             ​
Gensler is supposed to be the winner. Can't confirm, no official. No height or no. of floors.

New renders, posted by 水中的玻璃杯 























































The first render is the best to guess the height imo. Looks to be 100-150m higher than SWFC.

According to Densetsu's reckoning, the tower has around 140 floors and 650m.


----------



## z0rg

New Kerry Center is real, we can be sure now


----------



## z0rg

Some projects in Tianjin Hongqiao district which might reach 300m. We haven't any info at all, just the images. All renders and models were showed this weekend at a urban exhibition fair in Tianjin.










Dahutong International Business Center


----------



## z0rg

*TIANJIN | Xiao Bai Lou Union Plaza (Approved): 300m~, 73 floors*. This project by RSP architects shall be started soon in Xiaobailou CBD, final height unknown.
















​
Another design, did they change it? 70 floors plus crown, should be above 300m.


----------



## z0rg

OTC Securities Plaza. Around 68 floors, could reach 300m imo. You can see the Tianjin Tower (336m) in the model.


----------



## z0rg

*SHENZHEN | Ping An International Finance Center (Proposed): 508m~, 100+ floors*. This project is located at the plot B116-0040 in Shenzhen CBD. Developed by Ping An Securities (China’s second largest insurance company), the design will be chosen from a list of contestants including KPF, SOM and Nkken Sekkei. *Thread*








   ​
The 4 proposals


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ Another supertall for Shenzhen! 

Will be really interesting to see the real renderings of those 4 proposals, looks great!


----------



## z0rg

Dahutong International Business Center height unveiled: 368m.










http://tj.focus.cn/news/2008-04-23/460849.html
http://www.tj.gov.cn/jmjj/cyfz/fwy/200804/t20080418_53239.htm


----------



## z0rg

*CHANGCHUN | Changchun Shimao City (Concept proposal): 2x300m*. There is no clear information about his project by the moment. Shimao Group announced 2 towers around 300m for this masterplan.








​
Seems like they changed the heights. Only 1 tower will be 300m tall now. Groundbreaking ceremony took place a couple of months ago. I'll open a thread as soon as we can get a decent render.










http://ccfao.changchun.gov.cn/Article_Show.asp?ArticleID=5435


----------



## oliver999

great update.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Not really on its place but...*

I have a question to ZORG i make at this moment a list of all the towers above *500m*.










Can you add some names of towers that are goiing to be built or probably will approved? I think you have some more info about it. Currently the nummer is 37 but i think it can take almost 50 when the list is completed!


----------



## z0rg

^^

Tianjin China 117 Tower is supposed to have been revised to 600m, but it isn't confirmed. You better keep the 570m figure, but remember that they'll probably upgrade it soon.

Shenzhen Ping An IFC will be far above 550m, probably even taller than Shanghai Center as the 4 proposals seem so tall. We only know it will be above 508m according to the press.

The Wharf group is planning a 500m tower in Suzhou. It is being designed by KPF and it was early announced to be 428m tall. They upgraded the height to 500m in late 2007. This tower is called The Wharf Times Square.

Xiamen Dynasty 123 is a concept proposal in Xiamen with 123 floors. It should be wll above 500m too, but the height is unknown by the moment.

Chongqing Jiangbei A13 Plot project will be 500m tall too, it's official. Vantone group is confirmed to be the investor, so we should know more details about this project "soon".

There is another 500m concept proposal in Wuhan Wangjiadun CBD with 100 floors. It is called Wuhan International Business Center. This project is a long term proposal though as Wangjiadun CBD is supposed to be built within 2020.

Finally, the main tower of Sun Valley project in Chongqing will have 100 floors according to the press. If you count the spires it will easily reach 500m, but the height hasn't been released, so I don't really know. You could type it as 500m~ if you want. This project is supposed to be approved.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

z0rg said:


> ^^
> 
> Tianjin China 117 Tower is supposed to have been revised to 600m, but it isn't confirmed. You better keep the 570m figure, but remember that they'll probably upgrade it soon.
> 
> Shenzhen Ping An IFC will be far above 550m, probably even taller than Shanghai Center as the 4 proposals seem so tall. We only know it will be above 508m according to the press.
> 
> The Wharf group is planning a 500m tower in Suzhou. It is being designed by KPF and it was early announced to be 428m tall. They upgraded the height to 500m in late 2007. This tower is called The Wharf Times Square.
> 
> Xiamen Dynasty 123 is a concept proposal in Xiamen with 123 floors. It should be wll above 500m too, but the height is unknown by the moment.
> 
> Chongqing Jiangbei A13 Plot project will be 500m tall too, it's official. Vantone group is confirmed to be the investor, so we should know more details about this project "soon".
> 
> There is another 500m concept proposal in Wuhan Wangjiadun CBD with 100 floors. It is called Wuhan International Business Center. This project is a long term proposal though as Wangjiadun CBD is supposed to be built within 2020.
> 
> Finally, the main tower of Sun Valley project in Chongqing will have 100 floors according to the press. If you count the spires it will easily reach 500m, but the height hasn't been released, so I don't really know. You could type it as 500m~ if you want. This project is supposed to be approved.


Thank you very mutch  for the info. I will keep it actual!


----------



## ZZ-II

damn, 37 projects over 500m ...never thought we've so much


----------



## z0rg

I've just put two and two together and found that I was missing a supertall project behind my eyes. Surely they noticed this already at Chinese forums, but I missed it.

In March 4th I copied a press release they had posted at bohaibbs about a twin project coming in Tianjin Hebei district. No images were released or anything relevant, only the height.

I had almost forgotten about that project when the other day I posted a lot of renders and models in this thread and at the Tianjin city compilation. These images were all posted by 我热爱天津 at that bohaibbs forum too. One of the many renders he posted shows a twin project which looks quite tall. However, since the render hasn't a good resolution and it doesn't look too tall I didn't post it at the supertall thread, I thought the twins could be as tall as 280m or so. 

Today I realized that both the former 300m project with no images and the one in the renders are located in Hebei district, therefore they could be the same. Fortunately we got maps showing the exact location for both projects, they are without any doubt the same! So we have the images another two confirmed supertalls already.


----------



## z0rg

I've just updated everyting in the first page (map, lists and photo-index).

I had to remove 5 towers we haven't heard about for ages: Ningbo Twin Towers, Tianjin Eastern New Century Square, Nanning WTC and the concept proposal in Shanghai Beiwaitan area which was supposed to be planned behind the Shimao North Bund Hotel twins. I also removed one of the two supertalls for Changchun Shimao City since it will contain one tower of 300m instead of 2 as they anounced earlier.

Even so we got 7 new projects in April, meaning that we have 160 towers listed now, up from 159 one month ago. 6 projects in one month is far above the average (around 1 supertall a week), and probably a new record. January was a good month too thanks to the concept plans released for Suzhou, but April has been better if we take into account that all the projects added this month are clear and not simple long term plot plans.

Excluding proposals, we have 83 confirmed supertalls now, up from 76 one month ago, 7 new confirmed supertalls in one month is a huge number, mainly thanks to the amount of projects unveiled for Tianjin in the last weeks. Tianjin has caught up with Chongqing and now both cities have the same number of projects on going, they have released 8 supertalls for this city in the first 4 months of this year.

I keep expecting 200 towers listed by Dec 31st.

Map









List by height









By city


----------



## z0rg

*** INDEX OF DEVELOPING PROJECTS ***


*SHANGHAI | Shanghai Center (Approved): 580m, 140~ floors*. Located at Lujiazui’s Z-32 plot, there are officially two finalists: Foster and Gensler, being the later supposed to be the winner, but still unconfirmed. Height announced to be 580m for both proposals, but according to some rumours the structure height could be taller. *Thread*








                       







                 

*TIANJIN | China 117 Tower (Under construction): 570m, 117 floors*. Not much is known about this recently approved supertall located at Huayuan Industry Park. The project is being developed by Matsunichi Hi-Tech (Hong Kong) and the groundbreaking ceremony took place on December 12 2007. *Thread*








  

*TIANJIN | Nanjing Lu Supertall (Concept proposal): 550m+, 130 floors*. Formely a 430m twin tower proposal, this concept project was changed for a single tower of 130 floors. The model, as displayed at the exhibition center, shows the future tallest landmark of Tianjin CBD *Thread*








 

*SHENZHEN | Ping An International Finance Center (Approved): 550m+, 100+ floors*. This project is located at the plot B116-0040 in Shenzhen CBD. Developed by Ping An Securities (China’s second largest insurance company), the design will be chosen from a list of contestants including KPF, SOM and Nkken Sekkei. *Thread*








       

*BEIJING | Fanhai International Twin Towers (Proposed): 2x505m, 100+ floors*. Recently released, this proposal would be placed in Chaoyang CBD. No further info about it by the moment. *Thread*










*XIAMEN | Dynasty 123 (Concept proposal): 500m+, 123 floors*. There’s almost no info available about this concept proposal released by Dynasty Properties in Xinglin area.










*WUHAN | Wangjiadun Supertalls (Concept proposal): 14x300-500m,*. As far as 14 supertalls are scheduled to be built within 2020 at Wangjiadun CBD, Wuhan’s largest skyscraper area. The available material is very conceptual and likely to be very different from the final results.










*CHONGQING | Jiangbei CBD Supertalls (Concept proposal): 1x500m, 1x380m, 1x360m*. The second core of Chongqing CBD has seen a recent increase about the maximum heights for its landmark projects, located respectively at plots A13, A07 and A11. Formerly, Jiangbei highest were planned to reach 300m, 350m and 240m, the plan has just been changed. Vantone Group is said to be developing the tallest project.








 

*SUZHOU | The Wharf Supertower (Approved): 500m~, 100~ floors*. This landmark project developed by The Wharf Holdings will be located at the core of Suzhou Jinji Lake new CBD. The tower is being designed by KPF. According to latest news, the final design might be around 500m.










*SHANGHAI | Shanghai World Financial Center (Under construction): 492m, 101 floors*. Developed by Mori Corporation and designed by KPF, the SWFC had to wait for 6 long years before being finally restarted in 2003. After finished, it’ll become world’s highest completed skyscraper by roof. *Thread*








 

*HONG KONG | International Commerce Center (Under construction): 484m, 118 floors*. The ICC is the highest tower within the large multi tower complex known as Union Square, located at West Kowloon. It is being developed by Sun Hung Kai Properties and built by KPF. *Thread*








     

*CHONGQING | Jialing Fanying (Approved): 450m+, 100 floors*. Designed by KPF and developed by Shui On Land, this is Chongqing's tallest skyscraper approved by the moment. The tower is the main piece of Chongqing Tiandi masterplan, located at Hualongqiao district. The whole plan has been recently revised as SOM’s 398m, 98 floor plan was rejected. The final project includes around ten towers above 180m. The main tower is expected to be started in mid 2008. *Thread*








  







   

*CHONGQING | Sun Valley (Approved): 450m+, 100 floors*. The official design for this monster master plan has been released in early 2008. Not many details are known but the fact that the main tower will have 100 floors. The plan includes another 5 towers above 200m, being the tallest one around 68 floors. This is the largest project developed by Yingli properties.*Thread*


















*NANJING | Greenland Square Zifeng (Under construction): 450m, 89 floors*. Designed by SOM, this tower is located at the CBD of Nanjing. The final height and no. of floors remains unclear. *Thread*








   

*SHENZHEN | Kingkey Finance Center Plaza (Under construction): 439m, 97 floors*. This silver tower designed by Terryl Farrell architects has just been started in Luohu district. *Thread*








     

*GUANGZHOU | Zhujiang New City Twin Towers (Under construction): 2x438m, 104 floors*. The main landmark of Pearl River New City, these twins designed by Wilkinson Eyre Architects are the result of a contest with several proposals ranging from 350 to 600m+. Unconfirmed rumour claims that East Tower shall be revised upwards, probably above 500m. *Thread*








               







        

*NANJING | Jinling Fuguang (Approved): 430m, 81 floors*. Formerly a 508m, 108 floors proposal, this project was considered as a mere vision concept without real chances. However, it was re launched with a more modest height in mid 2007 and it is supposed to be approved. *Thread*
















 

*CHONGQING | Century Star Plaza (Approved): 428m, 6x280-350m*. One of the many multitotwer super projects in Chongqing. This crazy development by ASE Group composed by two main towers (office and hotel) and five residential skyscrapers has changed many times and the last design hasn't been chosen by the moment. The first version was composed by one tower around 80 floors and two around 40, called City Crown of Chongqing. Then, the project was relaunched as 6 towers, 79, 75, 68, 62, 58 and 55 floors respectively, being the tallest 300m high. In early 2007, the two main towers were announced to become 86 floor twins. Finally, in mid 2007, some renders were launched about the final proposals, which showed crazy designs, some of them as tall as 90 floors. The outcome is still an enigma. The huge podium hosting a shopping center is under construction. According to latest releases, the final version will be composed by 7 towers between 200 and 428m, being 3 or even 4 of them above 300m. *Thread*








    







   

*SHENYANG | Shenyang International Finance Center (Approved): 428m, 89 floors*. Designed by Aedas and developed by Henderson Land,, this long awaited project shall be started as soon as the plot is cleared. It is located at North Railway Station CBD. *Thread*








  

*TIANJIN | R&F Morgan Building (Approved): 415m*. There is almost no info by the moment about this project developed by R&F Properties in Xiangluowan CBD of Binhai New Area. Goettsch and Partners is known to be after at least one of the proposals if not the final project. SomA model recently released shows a 500m+ tower around 100 floors for this project, but such revision remains unconfirmed by the moment. *Thread*








     

*SHENZHEN | Shenzhen International Trade Center (Approved): 400m, 88 floors*. This project has been recently relaunched from the dead proposal of Greater China Twin Towers, but not much is known about it by the moment. Supposed to be approved. *Thread*








 

*SUZHOU | Suzhou Twin Towers (Concept proposal): 2x400m+*. Twin tower project proposed at West Lake CBD. Official plot planning shows that the height will be above 400m.








    

*CHANGSHA | Changsha Twin Towers (Concept proposal): 2x400m, 80 floors*. Landmark towers proposed for Changhsa’s coming CBD. Long term plan.








   

*SHENYANG | Dragon Dream Pacific Center (Proposed): 2x400m*. This is one of the largest single project plans being developed in China Mainland. This monster complex of 5.6m sq m will host as far as 15 buildings above 200m, being the two tallest planned to be 400m tall. Early announcements promised 4x400m supertalls, but the height was reduced at the expense of shorter towers. The last official news confirm two skyscrapers of 400m, but it is believed that the final version will make them little shorter. The project is being developed by Changfeng Group. *Thread*








   

*SHENZHEN | Feng Long Center (Proposed): 400m~, 80~ floors*. Proposed in Futian district, there’re no news about this supertall for more than one yar.








 

*SHENYANG | Shenyang Eton Center (Proposed): 400m, 300m*. This project will be developed by Eton Holdings and built next to Hang Lung twins in Shenhe district. There are two known contestants: NBBJ and John Portmant.








   

*CHONGQING | Marriott Center (Under construction): 398m, 80 floors*. Formerly known as Wanmao Center, this project is the highest approved in Jiefangbei CBD. It also registers a record in height modifications, 168m to 276m, 298m, 335m, 339m, 330m, 320m, 357m, 375m, 377m and finally 398m. Construction works, still around 8 floors, have been on hold for a year due to the last height increases and needed reconfiguration and it is expected that they'll resume them soon. *Thread*
















      

*SHENYANG | Richgate City (Under construction): 1x398m, 3x320m+*. Not many details have been released about this large project composed by 4 supertalls and developed by Shenyang Huarui Century Group. Located at North Railway Station CBD, the hole for the monster development is being dug already. *Thread*








        

*DALIAN | Dalian Eton Center (Under construction): 388m, 81 floors; 300m+, 62floors*. This is the highest building of a complex composed by 5 skyscrapers. The project is being developed by Eton Holdings and designed by NBBJ architects. *Thread*
















      

*SHENYANG | Oriental International Plaza (Proposed): 2x380m*. Proposal for Heping district, still no images.










*TIANJIN | Yan Zhao Building (Proposed): 378m, 100 floors*. Old proposal for Binhai New Area recently re launched. Design expected to be changed. *Thread*










*SHENYANG | Sun Rise IBT (Proposed): 377m, 77 floors* Developed by Sun Rise Group (ROK),the fourth stage for this large development is scheduled to be started in late 2008. 








  

*SHENZHEN | World Finance Center (Proposed): 370m, 93 floors*. Designed by Aube Architecture, this project is proposed for B105-31 plot in Futian CBD. *Thread*








   

*TIANJIN | Dahutong International Business Center  (Approved ): 368m, 80~ floors*. This project has just been released in Hongqiao district. Developed by Huafeng Group (Shenzhen) *Thread*










*GUANGZHOU | The Pinnacle (Under construction): 360m, 60 floors*. Recently launched, the final height of this project remains unclear and there is not much info about it by the moment. Construction works have just started. *Thread*








 

*TIANJIN | Sino-Steel Tower (Under construction): 358m, 80 floors*. This supertall designed by MAD Beijing based studio is located at Xiangluowan CBD in Binhai New Area. Construction has just started. *Thread*








   

*NANJING | International Finance Center (Approved): 357m, 82 floors*. The second phase of Nanjing IFC has been delayed for unclear reasons and it is expected to be finally started within 2008. The final height remains unknown too as the design has been slightly revised for several times. *Thread*








 







 

*TIANJIN | Tianjin TEDA Towers (Approved): 356m, 80 floors*. Planned in Binhai New Area, this weird design by Atkins is the result of a competition for a landmark design to be located in Tianjin new economic area. SOM, Portman, SBA an Nikken Sekkei are among the rejected proposals. *Thread*








    







  

*WUXI | North Station CBD Twin Towers (Proposed): 2x350m+, 89 floors* Early announced to be 89 floors, the final size of these twins is still unknown.








 

*SHANGHAI | Xujiahui Center (Proposed): 350m+, 80~floors*. Very old project re launched for several times. Formerly a 459m proposal by John Portman, it has been reduced once and again, and last announcements claim that the final design could be just 340m tall. Among the latest known proposals are SOM and Foster, and their designs are all 350-400m tall. *Thread*
















       

*CHONGQING | Hongyadong Phase 2 (Proposed): 350m+, 68 floors*. The second phase of this traditional style commercial development will include a supertall. Not much info about it by the moment. *Thread*
















 

*WENZHOU | Lucheng Plaza – Landmark Tower (Under construction): 350m, 71 floors*. This supertall designed by SOM has just been started . *Thread*








  

*WUHAN | Gezhouba International Plaza (Approved ): 350m, 69 floors* This project has been recently approved and it is expected to be started in mid 2008.








  







 

*WUXI | The Wharf Times Square (Under construction): 339m, 83 floors*. Developed by The Wharf, this skyscraper designed by SOM will be the first was started in late 2007. A second tower might be built in the future. *Thread*








  

*GUANGZHOU | B2-10 Plot Project  (Approved ): 338m, 77 floors*. This tower by Kling Stubbins studio is the last released supertall for Zhujiang New City CBD.








     

*TIANJIN | Jin Tower (Under construction): 337m, 76 floors*. This design by SOM was started in mid 2007 in Hahie area. *Thread*








  

*BEIJING | China World Trade Center III (Under construction): 333m, 74 floors*. Built in the core of Chaoyang CBD, this tower designed by SOM is scheduled to be finished in time by Beijing Olympics. Slight changes in the final design make the height unclear to know as different figures are published by each source ranging from 303 to 333m. *Thread*








 

*WUHAN | Minsheng Bank Building (Under construction): 333m, 74 floors*. Practically finished, the completion of this building is taking ages for unknown reasons as it was topped out several years ago- *Thread*










*CHONGQING | Global Financial Building (Proposed): 331m+, 79 floors*. Another of the supertalls packed at Jiefangbei core, this project has changed once and again not only its design, whose first versions were well below 300m, but also the name. From Lifan Edifice to Fortune Center, Chongqing World Financial Center and current Global Finance Center. The final design hasn't been launched. *Thread* 








          









*KUNSHAN | Huaqiao International Business City Supertall  (Proposed ): 330m*. No info at all about this new project by the moment.










*SHENYANG | Hang Lung Plaza Twin Towers (Under construction): 2x330m~, 70~ floors*. These twins by KPF will be located at Shenhe district and foundation works have started already. The Developer is Hang Lung Properties and the final heights, still unknown, are rumoured to be 388m and 358m. *Thread*








  

*TIANJIN | Kerry Center (Proposed): 330m~ 68~ floors*. This project has been recently revised becoming a supertall. The plot is under preparation. *Thread* 
















 

*WUXI | Farmers’ Apartments (Approved): 328m, 74 floors*. This residential supertall will be built in the model rural town of Hexi, within the limits of Wuxi city. *Thread*








 

*WENZHOU | Wenzhou World Trade Center (Under construction): 323m, 72 floors*. This RTKL’s supertall started rising in early 2007 showing a quick progress since then and shall be topped out in late 2008.*Thread*
















 

*YANTAI | Yantai Shimao No.1 The Harbour  (Under construction): 323m, 57 floors*. Project developed by Shimao Group started in late 2007. It is composed by 4 towers above 50 floors.*Thread*








  

*HANGZHOU | Qianjiang Twin Towers (Concept proposal): 2x320m, 75 floors*.Concept renders for Qianjiang CBD show this twin project and it has been rumoured that the final version might be launched in early 2008, probably around 350m.








  

*CHONGQING | Jiefangbei Yingli Tower (Approved): 318m, 72 floors*. After two years of countless design changes, this tower located at the Jiefagbei CBD core is expected to be started soon. *Thread*








          







 

*GUANGZHOU | Pearl River Tower (Under construction): 309m, 71 floors*. This revolutionary masterpiece by SOM is supposed to be under construction, but almost no progress has taken place. *Thread*








      

*CHONGQING | Yuzhou Hotel (Approved): 308m, 76 floors*. Another of the long awaited supertalls in Jefangbei, Yuzhou Hotel rebuilt was expected to reach just around 200m at first, but the project was revised once and again to reach 300m. Final design probably unreleased. *Thread*








  







 

*HONG KONG | One Island East Center (Under construction): 308m, 69 floors*. Quarry Bay’s tallest project, this supertall developed by Swire Pacific and designed by Wong & Ouyang Architects will be completed in 2008. *Thread*










*SHENZHEN | East Pacific Center (Under construction ): 306m, 74~ floors*. This supertall project developed by East Pacific Group (Shenzhen) has just been started








 

*CHONGQING | Park Place (Proposed): 2x305m, 70~ floors*.Located in Jiangbei New City CBD, this proposal might be drastically cut due to height limits. According to the these limits, the final project might be just three towers of 250m, 150m and 124m.








   

*GUANGZHOU | Park Hyatt Guangzhou (Under construction): 305m, 65 floors*. This mixed house supertall was started in late 2007 in Zhujiang New City CBD. Design by Goettsch Partners. *Thread*








  

*SHANGHAI | Rui’an Center (Concept proposal): 305m, 58 floors*. The last phase of Taipingqiao Redevelopment, run by Shui On Land, includes a supertall, whose client would be Rui’an Group. Still no formal designs.










*LIUZHOU | Liuzhou Diwang International Fortune Center  (Approved ): 303m 60+ floors*. Developed by Shun Hing Group (Hong Kong), this tower will become Guangxi’s first supertall. *Thread* 










*GUANGZHOU | Leatop Plaza (Under construction): 302m, 60 floors*. This tower is supposed to have been started, the architect is Murphy/Jahn Studio, whose proposal was chosen from a contest involving several studios. *Thread*








   









*SHENZHEN | Nikko Tower (Approved): 301m, 70 floors*. After being dead for years, this project at T106-0028 plot of Nanshan Central District has been relaunched. The name of the project is likely to be changed. *Thread*
















 

*FOSHAN | R&F Project (Approved): 300m+, 80 floors*. There aren’t available images of the supertall project being developer by R&F Properties in Foshan.










*SHENYANG | Shenyang New World International Convention and Exhibition Center (Proposed): 300m+, 70+ floors*. Nothing is new about this recently launched project composed by several towers but the possibility of a supertall around 70-80 floors within it.










*YANTAI | World Wine City (Proposed): 300m+, 77 floors* This project has been released in late 2007 and there isn’t almost any info about it by the moment.








     

*GUIYANG | Guiyang 7 Star Hotel Tower  (Approved): 300m+, 77 floors*. Developed by Shun Hing Group (Hong Kong), this tower will become Guangxi’s first supertall. *Thread* This skyscraper hosting a 7 star hotel will be the main landmark of a huge masterplan for tourist usage developed by China Resources Group (Hong Kong), Kingsbury International Holdings and Al Rajhi Bank (Saudi Arabia).










*CHONGQING | Chongqing Moi City (Proposed): 300m+, 74 floors*. Moi developer's first project in town, it was early announced as an average 200m+ project, but last the design confirms another huge skyscraper which might be even above 350m due to the spire. Projected in Jiangbei district. *Thread*








   









*CHANGSHA | Century City Project  (Proposed ): 300m+, 70+floors*. It is not clear which proposal has been decided for this huge masterplan. One of them is a reduced replica of the Burj Dubai.

  

*CHANGZHOU | Changzhou Supertall (Proposed): 300m+, 70 floors* There isn’t much information out by the moment about this project..








 

*YIWU | Yiwu World Trade Center (Proposed): 300m+, 70~ floors* This building will be the main landmark of the financial district proposed for Yiwu city.








 

*CHONGQING | Danzishi Supertall (Approved): 300m+*. Danzishi is expected to host the third phase of Chongqing CBD after Jiefangbei and Jiangbei New City. The concept renders show a supertall project there.










*TIANJIN |Yujiapu Towers (Approved): 2x300m+*. Two of the three contestants for this masterplan include a twin tower project clearly above 300m. The contestants are HHDesign (China), i3 Consultores S.A (Spain) and Henning Larsen Architects (Denmark).








  







  

*TIANJIN | Hongqiao Twin Towers (Concept proposal ): 300m+, *.Masterplan for Hongqiao district recently launched.










*SUZHOU | West Lake CBD Supertalls (Concept proposal): 4x300m+ *. The official height planning in this area has 4 plots reserved for 300m+ towers.










*SUZHOU | East Lake CBD Supertalls (Concept proposal): 3x300m+ *. Another 3 plots for projects above 300m are reserved around KPF supertower in this area.










*TIANJIN | Tianjin International Trade Center (On hold) 300m, 80 floors*. This tower located at the CBD of Tianjin has been on hold for several years. Construction works were resumed in early 2008.










*SHENYANG | Wulihe City (Under construction): 2x300m*. This large development by Shimao Group composed by a many residential and office towers is located at Wuilihe District and will be built in several phases. The main body is a 300m twin tower project whose final height remains unclear. *Thread*








 

*CHANGCHUN | Changchun Shimao City (Under construction): 300m*. The main tower of this project by Shimao Group was started in early 2008. Not many details have been released about the project though.










*TIANJIN | Hebei Twin Towers (Approved ): 300m *.New 300m twins recently approved in Hebei district. Not much info by the moment.










*CHONGQING | Triumph Tower (Proposed): 300m~, 75 floors*. One of the most unknown projects in Jiefangbei, located next to Century Star Plaza project. Possible supertall.








 

*TIANJIN | Xiao Bai Lou Union Plaza (Approved): 300m~, 73 floors*. This project by RSP architects shall be started soon in Xiaobailou CBD, final height unknown.
















    

*HEFEI | Hefei Supertall (Proposed ): 300m~, 71 floors *. No info at all is available about this project by the moment.










*WUXI | Jinkui Plaza (Proposed): 300m~, 70 floors* There’re several proposals for this coming project.








 

*SHENZHEN | Yantian Center (Concept proposal): 300m~, 70 floors*. Concept proposal for Shenzhen, no further info about it by the moment.








  

*TIANJIN | South Station CBD Towers (Concept proposal): 4x300m~, 70~ floors*. This project is still very conceptual, four towers around 70 floors are expected to be built. Unconfirmed revision claims that they will build a 420m twin project instead.
















  

*CHONGQING | Nanbin Supertall (Concept proposal): 300m~, 70~ floors*. The concept models of the skycraper core at Nanbin area shows they're planning a major project there. The only two known proposals show a tower around 300m and a twin project around 280m, 67 floors. 








           

*QINHUANGDAO | Qinhuangdao CBD Supertall (Concept proposal): 300m~, 68 floors*. This is the landmark tower of the financial district planned for this city.








 

*CHONGQING | Huangedu Tower (Proposed): 300m~, 68 floors* Huge project proposed for Nanbin area, possible supertall. 


















*TIANJIN | OTC Securities Plaza (Proposed ): 300m~, 68 floors *. The height of this building is still unknown, but it has some chances to reach 300m. It is expected to be officially approved soon.








  

*SHENZHEN | Excellence Century Plaza (Under construction): 2x300m~ *. This is a large project being developed by Excellence Group. The final height has been the object of speculation, and it is expected that at least one of the towers will be taller than 300m. *Thread*








 

*HANGZHOU | Xiaoshan CBD Supertall (Concept proposal): 300m~ *. According to the conceptual models of Xiaoshan CBD, there is a supertall planned in this aera.








 

*CHONGQING | Jiefangbei Vantone Project (Proposed): 300m~ *. Vantone Group is known to be planning a project around 300m in Jiefangbei district.










*GUANGZHOU | J2-2 Plot Project (Concept proposal ): 300m~ *. The design for this plot remains unknown, its height is expected to be around 300m.









​


----------



## Myster E

Holy mother of God!! Sweet Jesus, this is just insanity! Great update Zorg.


----------



## z0rg

z0rg said:


> New supertall for Shenzhen, 300m, designed by RTKL and Huayang (no images by the moment). It will be developed by China Resources Group.
> 
> Location: Nanshan district, near Shennan Road. Land area: 670,000 sq m. Construction area: 3.83 million sq m. In addition to the main tower, a number of residential and hotel buildings will be constructed and also a large shopping mall.
> 
> 
> 又一座300M项目--华润大冲村旧改
> 
> 转自华阳设计网站
> 我司与美国RTKL公司联合中标华润大冲改造项目
> 日期：2008-1-31
> 
> 通讯员：冯丹 谭盛
> 我司与美国RTKL公司联合投标的华润大冲改造项目历经四个月的精心准备，凭借卓越的设计理念和新颖独特的规划方案，从多家国内外顶尖知名设计公司竞标的方案中脱颖而出，一举中标！
> 
> 华润大冲改造项目位于南山科技园东区，紧邻深南大道，其总用地面积67万平方米，总建筑面积383万平方米，其中包括一栋300米高的标志性写字楼及附属办公楼；一座五星级酒店，两座四星级酒店；一座18万平方米的超大型shoppingmall和规模达228万平方米的商务公寓及住宅。该项目是深圳市目前最大的城中村改造项目，其设计将全新的商业模式和生活方式引入旧村改造中，使该片区形成具有国际品质，展现未来多元化都市活力的新型社区。
> 
> 该项目是我司继“观澜高尔夫商业酒店”、“深圳CBD岗厦片区规划”、“深圳中航城”及“赣州中航城”之后与美国RTKL公司合作的又一大型城市综合体项目，该项目的中标在华阳国际发展史上具有新的里程碑意义。
> 
> Posted by kingalec .


Here are the first images. I forgot adding this one to the photo-index. Looks like 275m~ to me though.
















































华润大冲效果图出来了,300+

与美国RTKL公司联合设计的华润大冲改造项目位于南山科技园东区，紧邻深南大道，是深圳市目前最大的城中村改造项目，包括一栋300米高的标志性写字楼及附属办公楼；一座五星级酒店，两座四星级酒店；一座18万平方米的超大型shoppingmall和规模达228万平方米的商务公寓及住宅。该项目的设计将全新的商业模式和生活方式引入旧村改造中，使该片区形成具有国际品质，展现未来多元化都市活力的新型社区。去华阳国际设计网站看到的


Google translation:
CRC-large map out the effect, 300 +

RTKL with the United States jointly designed the CRC-transformation project located in the Nanshan Eastern Science Park, near Shennan Road, Shenzhen, is currently the largest villages in the city reconstruction project, including a 300-metre high landmark office and ancillary buildings; A five-star hotel, two four-star hotel, 180,000 square meters of a very large scale shoppingmall and 2.28 million square meters of commercial and residential apartments. The project will be designed a new business model and way of life Jiucun the introduction of the transformation of the area, forming a film of international quality and diversification of the city show the future vitality of the new communities. Huayang international design to the site to see

stuff posted by taidaff10


----------



## z0rg

*SHENZHEN | East Pacific Center (Under construction ): 306m, 74~ floors*. This supertall project developed by East Pacific Group (Shenzhen) has just been started








 ​
Another render











*GUANGZHOU | B2-10 Plot Project  (Approved ): 338m, 77 floors*. This tower by Kling Stubbins studio is the last released supertall for Zhujiang New City CBD.








     ​
Another proposal


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, awesome tower


----------



## z0rg

300m~ twins in Shenzhen by Xinghe Group.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Unreal!


----------



## Riverofmoltensteel

^^ Ocean Heights COPY CAT!!!! That's looks like a replica of ocean heights from Dubai....


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Holy shitfuck! I had a multiple orgasm with htis thread!!!! Not only height and the sheer number of buildings! But also the first class design. So many buildings and almost all of them of good design!!! :drool:


----------



## z0rg

Huge proposal in Nanjing: Yangtze Star, 510m. No more info yet, sorry.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

The amount of time and effort put into this thread is simply incredible!

THANKS ZORG !!!


----------



## Joel que

is there any news from Xiamen, the last time I travel to Xiamen was early 2006, I saw several massive construction going on,one particularly site across carrefore.another near the SM shopping mall and railway stattion.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Crazy rumours for Xiamen, no real news though.


----------



## z0rg

Newport International project for Chongqing was changed to this. Must be above 300m+ now for sure. Developed by Taizheng Group and JP Morgan Chase. It is located in Jiefangbei area, next to ASE Center. The brownish facade fits very well with other JFB towers around the same area like NYNY, CCB, etc.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

This one could be easily a project for Europe with it's desing! I like it!


----------



## z0rg

Hefei announced 88 floor twins! 

华网——合肥投121亿改造坝上街将建两座88层五星级酒店5幢55层写字楼
记者昨日从城建部门获悉：规划总用地16万多平方米的合肥市坝上街地区旧城综合改造项目即将正式启动。根据该项目最新规划设计，该区域将建设5幢55层酒店式公寓、两座88层国际五星级大厦(一座酒店、一座写字楼)等，在大约121亿元资金的强力推动下，一个全新的商圈即将亮相合肥东城。 

据了解，“坝上街区域”旧城综合改造项目选址于合肥市瑶海区内，已于今年5月经合肥市发展和改革委员会正式批准备案，目前正在紧张筹备当中。该项目地块东起明光路，西至滁州路，北临长江东路，南到芜湖路，西侧将紧邻南淝河。根据该项目最新规划设计，改造区域总建筑面积达140万平方米，规划总用地面积16.53万平方米，总投资约121亿元。项目开发内容主要包括，建设5幢55层酒店式公寓，两座88层的双子星座大厦，其中，一座为国际五星级酒店，一座为国际五星级写字楼。 

而即将开建的长江东大街西起马鞍山路，东至花冲路，与新安江路对接，全长3.2公里，为双向8车道。东大街建设工程与坝上街改造项目不仅地理位置邻近，坝上街新商圈的全新打造更是将得到长江东大街的强力支撑。 

结合长江东大街建设，合肥市瑶海区酝酿推出“三线三片”发展规划，以推动区域经济发展。其中，“三线”是指长江东大街、长江东路、合裕路这三条横贯东西的主干线。“三线”沿街人口密集，商业繁荣，同时沿街还有不少厂矿企业、危旧房、城中村亟待改造。其中，伴随着坝上街地区改造和东七城中村改造，两大新商圈将会呼之欲出，预计3年内有望建成。长江东大街则会成为连接该两大新商圈的重要纽带，为两大商圈的发展提供便利交通。同时，长江东大街打通后，将与长江中路、长江西路共同组成横贯合肥东西的大通道，而坝上街、东七这两大商圈则将成这条大通道上的两颗璀璨明珠，大大提升“安徽第一路”的人气和商业氛围，成为重振长江路商业繁华大道的点睛之笔。(记者檀勇)

Google crap-translate:

China - Hefei vote of 12.1 billion Bashang Street will be built *two of the 88 five-star hotel five 55-story office*
Reporter yesterday from the municipal construction department was informed that: the planning of land over 160,000 square meters of the Bashang Street in the old city of Hefei comprehensive reconstruction project to be formally launched. According to the latest project planning and design, the region will build *five 55-story hotel-style apartments, two of the 88 international five-star building (a hotel, an office)*, about 12.1 billion yuan of funds in a strong impetus, a new Hefei Trade Circle of the 25 Lower East Side.

It is understood that the "Street Bashang area," the old city comprehensive reconstruction project site in Hefei, Yao Haiqu, 5 this year, menstrual Hefei Development and Reform Commission formally approved the filing, which is currently intense preparations. The project block east Mingguang Road, west Chuzhou Road, north of Yangtze River Road East, south to the Wuhu Road, the west side will close Nanfeihe River. According to the latest project planning and design, the transformation of the regional total construction area of 1.4 million square meters, planning the total land area 165,300 square meters, with a total investment of about 12.1 billion yuan. Development projects mainly include construction of *five 55-story hotel-style apartments, two 88 floor twins*, including one for the international five-star hotel, an office for the international five-star.

And the forthcoming opening of the Yangtze River built from the West Main Street East, Ma On Shan Road, east to spend Chong Road, and Xin'anjiang Road docking, the total length of 3.2 km for two-way lane 8. Main Street East Street dam construction and transformation project is not only geographically close, the Bashang Street, Trade Circle is the new building will be the Yangtze River Main Street East, the strong support.

Construction of the Yangtze River Main Street East, launched in Hefei Yao Haiqu brewing "three-three" development planning, to promote regional economic development. Among them, "third line" refers to the Yangtze River East Main Street, Cheung Tung Road, a road-in these three things running through the main route. "Third line" along the densely populated, commercial prosperity, and the streets there are many factories and mines enterprises, Wei Jiufang, the urgent need of villages in the city. Among them, accompanied by a dam and the East Street area of seven villages in the city of the two new Trade Circle will be Huzhiyuchu expected completion is expected within three years. Main Street East, the Yangtze River will connect the two become an important channel for the new Trade Circle, for the development of the two major Trade Circle to facilitate traffic. At the same time, the Yangtze River opened up Main Street East, with the Yangtze River Road, the Yangtze River Road West, East and West together across the passage in Hefei, Bashang Street, East 7, the two major Trade Circle Jiangcheng this passage on the two bright Pearl, greatly enhance "the first path, Anhui," the popular and commercial atmosphere, a bustling commercial revitalization of the Yangtze River Road Avenue Dianjingzhibi. (Tan Yong)


----------



## z0rg

^^ The info is confusing. Some articles claim they'll build 2x88 and 5x55 floors. Others say it is 2x68 and 6x55.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I would be pleased with both version of this project,...


----------



## z0rg

*CHONGQING | Century Star Plaza (Approved): 428m, 6x280-350m*. One of the many multitotwer super projects in Chongqing. This crazy development by ASE Group composed by two main towers (office and hotel) and five residential skyscrapers has changed many times and the last design hasn't been chosen by the moment. The first version was composed by one tower around 80 floors and two around 40, called City Crown of Chongqing. Then, the project was relaunched as 6 towers, 79, 75, 68, 62, 58 and 55 floors respectively, being the tallest 300m high. In early 2007, the two main towers were announced to become 86 floor twins. Finally, in mid 2007, some renders were launched about the final proposals, which showed crazy designs, some of them as tall as 90 floors. The outcome is still an enigma. The huge podium hosting a shopping center is under construction. According to latest releases, the final version will be composed by 7 towers between 200 and 428m, being 3 or even 4 of them above 300m. *Thread*








    







   ​
Ok, final figures.

R1: 192.9m, 55 floors, residential 
R2: 201.9m, 58 floors, residential
R3: 234.9m, 69 floors, residential
R4: Cancelled
R5: 293.5m, 61 floors, hotel and offices （upwards revision under study）
R6: 428.0m, 88 floors, hotel and offices （upwards revision under study）

7 floor shopping center podium included.

R6 is very likely to be 460-469m, they said. They want to make it taller than Jialing Fanying.

Huge disappointment to me. Only 5 towers now and only 1 of them is confirmed to be a supertall. However R5 is very likely to be back to 300m+ after final revision.










The one currently rising is R1, 11 floors left to be topped out.


----------



## z0rg

Concept plans for Xi'an CBD. We can see a supertall there.


----------



## z0rg

Raffles City Plaza Hangzhou, developed by Capital Land (Singapore). Released today. 80 and 60 floors.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Ask to ZORG how many proposels of +500m towers are goiing on in China? This massive amount of project is unreal :nuts:. 




End ZORG you efforts are stunning!





:bow: RESPECT :bow:


----------



## williamhou2005

z0rg said:


> 300m~ twins in Shenzhen by Xinghe Group.


This one is just conceptual design, located in surburb of Shenzhen(outside the Special Economic Zone), not approved yet...


----------



## z0rg

^^ What's the name of the project? I tryed to get it, but I couldn't. I'm listing them as 'Xinhe Group twins' by the moment.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

z0rg said:


> What the hell is this? Posted by moyan808. 上海联邦金融中心, Shanghai Federation Financial Center. 528m, 128 floor twins. Nobody knows what is this, and not even one result on Google or Baidu, must be nothing but a fan-made dream...


nice!! pudong or puxi??


----------



## urheimait

I wish this project will be real...


----------



## z0rg

Suzhou Gate of the Orient will be 301.8m


----------



## z0rg

Second supertall in Foshan: Louvre International Headquarters Building. 314m, 62 floors.

Huge renders:
http://authorb.shunde.gov.cn//data/2008/06/27/1214530369.jpg
http://authorb.shunde.gov.cn//data/2008/06/27/1214530383.jpg
http://authorb.shunde.gov.cn//data/2008/06/27/1214530396.jpg
http://authorb.shunde.gov.cn//data/2008/06/27/1214530407.jpg

http://www.gdcic.net/gdcicIms/Front/Message/ViewMessage.aspx?MessageID=100120


----------



## z0rg

*CHONGQING | Jialing Fanying (Approved): 450m+, 100 floors*. Designed by KPF and developed by Shui On Land, this is Chongqing's tallest skyscraper approved by the moment. The tower is the main piece of Chongqing Tiandi masterplan, located at Hualongqiao district. The whole plan has been recently revised as SOM’s 398m, 98 floor plan was rejected. The final project includes around ten towers above 180m. The main tower is expected to be started in mid 2008. *Thread*








  







   ​
开工建设102层、443米的亚洲最高层建筑“嘉陵帆影”；“重庆天地”8万平米商业项目建成，嘉陵路一期拓宽改造完成，人工湖（北湖）修建完成

http://www.project-and-bidding.cq.cn/content.asp?id=819


Final figures: 102 floors, 443m.


----------



## Þróndeimr

z0rg said:


> a fan-made dream...


A really nice fan-made dream though, looks like it would have been a proposal to the Shanghai International Finance Center.


----------



## z0rg

More of Hefei coming CBD: Binghu New City.









This is the masterplan proposal by Atkins


















^^ It is just one of the proposals, no idea whether it is the final one or not. At least we can see the 300m twins there.


----------



## DamianRC

DEar Z0rg, It´s my first day in this site.
really I can´t believe your amazing job. congratulation!!!


----------



## Sentient Seas

Wow, some very interesting projects going up...
Thanks for the endless info on this thread. :cheers:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Hefei.....Congratulations


----------



## z0rg

^^ Thanks for your support, friends.

Seems like China Shidai Group (Hong Kong) is planning 385m twins in Chongqing Dadukou district. First supertall in this area. No images yet.

This will be the main landmark of Dadukou coming business area, with a budget of 440亿元 (6.4 billion dollars)

http://ecqsb.hsw.cn/html/2008-07/12/content_49783.htm


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

^^ same u too friend!! :cheers1:


----------



## z0rg

*SHANGHAI | Rui’an Center (Concept proposal): 305m, 58 floors*. The last phase of Taipingqiao Redevelopment, run by Shui On Land, includes a supertall, whose client would be Rui’an Group. Still no formal designs.








​
By staff


----------



## macpolo

Shui On is Rui’an 
rui an is pinyin


----------



## z0rg

^^ Thanks. 

Suning Group new supertall for Nanjing confirmed. We had heard some rumours about this one in the last weeks. They said it should be 400m+, but it says 300m. Hope the so called Changjiang Star (500m+) can be confirmed too!

From Suning website


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

^^ look same SWFC!!


----------



## ZZ-II

more like kingdom centre in Riyadh


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

^^ oh forgot..yes that right...


----------



## z0rg

*WUXI | Jinkui Plaza (Proposed): 300m~, 70 floors* There’re several proposals for this coming project.








 ​
New images. The spire will reach 300m for sure.


----------



## z0rg

*CHONGQING | Danzishi Supertall (Approved): 300m+*. Danzishi is expected to host the third phase of Chongqing CBD after Jiefangbei and Jiangbei New City. The concept renders show a supertall project there.








​
Some renders of Danzishi skyline. Still concept designs.


----------



## z0rg

*CHONGQING | Marriott Center (Under construction): 398m, 80 floors*. Formerly known as Wanmao Center, this project is the highest approved in Jiefangbei CBD. It also registers a record in height modifications, 168m to 276m, 298m, 335m, 339m, 330m, 320m, 357m, 375m, 377m and finally 398m. Construction works, still around 8 floors, have been on hold for a year due to the last height increases and needed reconfiguration and it is expected that they'll resume them soon. *Thread*
















      ​
Known as Chongqing International Financial Center, more images of the final design. 431m, 102 floors.


----------



## the spliff fairy

f***ing amazing


----------



## z0rg

Seems like Kaiyuen Group will build a 77 floor one in Hangzhou. This city is booming like crazy too. A17 plot, is this Qianjiang cbd?

除重机地块外，还有几宗同处“待嫁”之列地块值得关注。其中位于滨江沿江且靠近之江度假村的23号地块出让总面积42988平方米，并拥有21769平方米的住宅（设配套公建）用地。有业内人士透露，开元旅业集团有意对旗下的之江度假村进行三期改造，将其建成为24万平方米的江景酒店加豪宅，及一幢高达 77层的“浙江第一高楼”，若消息属实，23号地块很可能被开元旅业集团拿下。[...]

http://www.qnsb.com/Index/Catalog550/113197.aspx

They also said that Qianjiang twins are likely to be 324m, while Xiaoshan ones would be just 270m.


----------



## z0rg

z0rg said:


> ^^ Thanks.
> 
> Suning Group new supertall for Nanjing confirmed. We had heard some rumours about this one in the last weeks. They said it should be 400m+, but it says 300m. Hope the so called Changjiang Star (500m+) can be confirmed too!
> 
> From Suning website


Another proposal


----------



## Crizzy

first design is much better imo


----------



## oliver999

nanjing is booming!


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

the spliff fairy said:


> f***ing amazing


China is more then f***ing amazing ^^^^:nuts: :nuts: :nuts:.



IT IS SUPERNATURAL EN SURREALISTIC!



Never seen in history CHINA is the new ruler world.


----------



## snow is red

Buyckske Ruben said:


> China is more then f***ing amazing ^^^^:nuts: :nuts: :nuts:.
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS SUPERNATURAL EN SURREALISTIC!
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen in history CHINA is the new ruler world.


No no no , China a minor , second tier developing country, China still has a lot to learn and a lot to do.


----------



## Rapid

This is one of the most awesome layouts for a thread ever.
Thanks, z0rg!


----------



## binhai

02tonyl said:


> No no no , China a minor , second tier developing country, China still has a lot to learn and a lot to do.


Why so down on yourself? China definately isn't a "minor" or "second tier" country, and while it has soon room for improvement, it has done amazing things and made great strides just in the last 5 or 10 years. LOL "minor", even if your economy is shit (like it used to be), 1.3 billion+ isn't "minor". And "second tier", well China is definately not a "second tier" developing country, does any other developing country have infastructure coming close to China's? Take a look at the China mega project thread you made before coming to these conclusions.


----------



## staff

02tonyl is the creator of the Mega Projects thread if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

02tonyl said:


> No no no , China a minor , second tier developing country, China still has a lot to learn and a lot to do.


Wait and see... we will speak by 5 years .


----------



## **RS**

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHINA IS LIVING SUPERTALL BOOM!!!!


----------



## SilentStrike

02tonyl said:


> No no no , China a minor , second tier developing country, China still has a lot to learn and a lot to do.


OK... china still needs to improve in many ways, but that cant make it a second tier developing country... both military and economical it is already a superpower.


----------



## z0rg

*CHONGQING | Sun Valley (Approved): 450m+, 100 floors*. The official design for this monster master plan has been released in early 2008. Not many details are known but the fact that the main tower will have 100 floors. The plan includes another 5 towers above 200m, being the tallest one around 68 floors. This is the largest project developed by Yingli properties.*Thread*
















​

Actual proposals for the main tower, called Tianhe Tower. 

Proposal 1



























Proposal 2



























Proposal 3



























Proposal 4



























Proposal 5


















Proposal 6


----------



## Hed_Kandi

..


----------



## z0rg

Google earth poster showing all main projects in Chongqing city center. The image doesn't include some supertalls too far away from the center like Jialing Fanying (443m), Dadukou Twin Towers (2x385m), etc.


----------



## staff

That's bloody amazing. Tremendous effort, z0rg. 

:bow:


----------



## z0rg

Another one for Hangzhou, wow!!
Hangzhou International Office Center, 300m according to the press (impossible imo, but it's official). Groundbreaking ceremony took place today. Maybe the render doesn't fit with the final design?










HZ supertalls:
CapitaLand project: 300-350m
Qiangjiang Twin 1: 300-330m
Qiangjiang Twin 2: 300-330m
Kaiyuen Group project: 77 floors (300m+)
Hangzhou International Office Center: 300m
Botefeinuo Twin 1: 270-300m
Botefeinuo Twin 2: 270-300m

Plus, the concept tower in Xiaoshan models, around 350-380m. Probably scrapped.


----------



## staff

Congrats HZ. Doesn't look 300m though!


----------



## big-dog

wow, hope the real building looks the same with the renderings.


----------



## z0rg

Another huge project by Suning in Nanjing. 400m.










Click on '南京奥体苏宁广场':
http://www.suningestate.com/Sn_gd.aspx


----------



## z0rg

New version of Wuxi Suning Plaza from Suning Group website. 318m:








Click 无锡苏宁广场: http://www.suningestate.com/Sn_gd.aspx


Did anybody save the images of the former proposals?


----------



## z0rg

*SHANGHAI | Xujiahui Center (Proposed): 340m, 80~floors*. Very old project re launched for several times. Formerly a 459m proposal by John Portman, it has been reduced once and again, and last announcements claim that the final design could be just 340m tall. Among the latest known proposals are SOM and Foster, and their designs are all 350-400m tall. *Thread*








        ​

Upwards revision to 380m confirmed. Still no images of the final version.
http://www.xuhui.gov.cn/website2007/V7/tabloid/2008-10-31/2008-n-sort-1031-71451.htm


----------



## staff

Great news! Update the Shanghai thread as well.


----------



## z0rg

*CHONGQING | Sun Valley (Approved): 450m+, 100 floors*. The official design for this monster master plan has been released in early 2008. Not many details are known but the fact that the main tower will have 100 floors. The plan includes another 5 towers above 200m, being the tallest one around 68 floors. This is the largest project developed by Yingli properties.*Thread*
















​
This one is very likely to be the final design for the main tower, they said. You can count around 95 floors, probably above 450m if we include the spires.


----------



## z0rg

*SHENYANG | Richgate City (Under construction): 1x398m, 3x320m+*. Not many details have been released about this large project composed by 4 supertalls and developed by Shenyang Huarui Century Group. Located at North Railway Station CBD, the hole for the monster development is being dug already. *Thread*








        ​
Tallest tower likely to be around 97 floors, 400m.









Well, seems like the 4 supertall version is dead given that the new render fits with the 3 supertall model.

Old version:
1x398m
3x320m
2x200m~
Nx150m+

New Version:
1x400m~
2x350m~
Nx200m~ 
Nx150m+

Anyway, the new version isn't official by the moment. So we'll have to wait...


----------



## ZZ-II

the design of the main tower reminds me on Torre Espacio in Madrid


----------



## z0rg

*Don't take this post too seriously*

IMO we are witnessing an unprecedented amount of height revisions in the last weeks. Well, the gov has been trying to disencourage megaprojects for years due to overheating concerns, now the risk seems to be the opposite. This could be one of the main reasons behind of this trend.

Anyway, the need for A grade offices and luxury hotels in second tier cities is huge, therefore this boom should be justified by market trends either.

I'll list all the coming 400m+ projects by height here as well as possible revisions. Notice that most of these revisions haven't been officially confirmed. Though I'm normally too skeptical about these rumours and don't like to post them over here, I admit that skyscrapers.cn forumers are normally right about these changes and know about them weeks or even moths before they are published.


-632m: Shanghai Center. Height seems final, we can be 99.9% sure about that.

-580m: China 117 Tower (Tianjin). Unconfirmed upwards revision to 600m. The final height hasn't been released imo.

-500m+: Yujiabao Tower (Tianjin). Officially 500m and being designed by SOM. No images yet. Rumours claim final design could be as tall as 700m.

-500m+: Nanjing Lu Supertall (Tianjin). No official design, 130 floor concept model might be too exaggerated. We'll see. Long term plan anyway. In China long term can be 1 year sometimes though, lol.

-500m+: Ping An Center (Shenzhen). I'm not sure, but I think they announced that it would be above 550m. Some proposals (SOM, KPF and Nikken Sekkei) seem even taller. Rumours claim it could be 600m~. The developer is getting some financial trouble recently though...

-500m+: Baietan Tower (Guangzhou). Just a proposal. No info yet.

-500m+: Wuhan project. Recent rumour claims a 500m+ tower will be released soon in Wuhan.

-500m+: Jiangbei A13 Plot (Chongqing). No actual design, long term.

-500m+. Yangtze Star (Nanjing). Unconfirmed rumour by the moment.

-500m: Shenzhen ITC. Since the renders have been removed from the plot, maybe this project hasn't been approved and wont be built. By SOM (not sure).

-500m~: Sun Valley (Chongqing). Most proposals are well above 80 floors. Including the spires it is very likely to be close to 500m.

-460m+: Jialing Fanying (Chongqing). Final height unknown. Getting closer to 500m mark revision after revision. By KPF.

-460m: ASE Center (Chongqing). Final height remains unclear. Could be close to 490m thanks to the crown. By DLN.

-450m~: The Wharf Supertower (Suzhou). Final design unknown excepting some concept images. The press published it might be revised to 500m. By KPF.

-439m: Kingkey Finance Center (Shenzhen). Rumour claims the height is not final, but I don't believe it. By Terryl Farrell.

-438m: East Tower (Guangzhou). Height could be changed either up or downwards according to different rumours. By Wilkinson Eyre.

-431m: Chongqing IFC. Who knows whether the height is final. It is Chongqing after all. By ECADI.

-430m: Jinling Fuguang (Nanjing). Unlikely to be the final design. Long time no news anyway, could have been cancelled.

-428m: Shenyang IFC. Very likely to be final height (99%+). By AEDAS.

-415m: Lingan Tiandi (Foshan). Being designed by SOM, no images yet.

-415m: R&F Center (Tianjin). Old height. Goettsch & Partners is one of the contestants, but we know there are two designs: A Freedom Tower fake (around 400m) and a 110 floor tower (around 550m). Let's hope the final design is the later.

-400m+x2: Suzhou Twins (Suzhou). No actual proposals by the moment.

-400m+: Ranjiaba Tower (Chongqing). New proposal, no info.

-400m+: Nanjing Suning Center. Announced to be 'above 400m'. Very unclear scale in the render, could ve really huge. Who knows if the design is final anyway. Being designed by AEDAS (rumour).

-400m: Eton Center (Shenyang). Spires might make it 420m+. By John Portman.

-400m~: New proposal in Wuxi. No info at all, 86~ floors.

-398m: Richgate City (Shenyang). Tallest tower will have 98~ floors. Likely to be above 400m.

-388m~: Eton Center (Dalian). Unconfirmed revision to 455m (rumour). By RTKL.

-380m+: Shenyang Kerry Center (Shenyang). Will be released in December 2008. By KPF (rumour).

-380m: Xujiahui Tower (Shanghai). Recently revised from 340 to 380m. No images of the final project yet, and crossing fingers for further revisions.

-350m+: Danzishi Tower (Chongqing). No actual design released. Could reach 400m.

-350m: Financial Street (Chongqing). Final height easily above 400m. By KPF.

-350m+x2: Hangzhou Twins. No actual proposal yet. Some models show 400m~ twins.

-331m: Global Financial Building (Chongqing). Could be changed for a tacky 400m~ tower by C.Y. Lee, but very unlikely.

-308m: Yuzhou Hotel (Chongqing). Could be relaunched as a 400m~ tower according to recent rumours.

-300m~x4: South Station Cluster (Tianjin). Semiconfirmed revision to 2x420m twins.

Insn't amazing how 80% of the coming 400m+ projects are considering some kind of upwards revision?


----------



## z0rg

Main tower of KPF Financial Street in Chongqing will be far taller than expected.

Roof height: 380m.
Spire height: 430m.
Structural floors: 80
Excluding mechanical, refuges: 70


----------



## SilentStrike

thnx z0rg, some heights look good


----------



## z0rg

New proposal for Suning Xin-Huashe Land project in Nanjing. Pic by makevanbasten.









Older versions:


----------



## z0rg

Larger image of Nanjing Suning Plaza Olympic Main Stadium. Looks above 100 floors to me. By makevanbasten.


----------



## the spliff fairy

wow, just WOW^^

Thats what a skyscraper should look like, part sculpture, part living space, part intervention


----------



## z0rg

Fan made render by 老牙哥 showing Shenyang Kerry Center, whose actual design and height is expected to be released on next month. The render is based on the concept design they used for the city models. RTKL is supposed to be the architect. Expected height: 388m.


----------



## z0rg

*TIANJIN | Sino-Steel Tower (Under construction): 358m, 80 floors*. This supertall designed by MAD Beijing based studio is located at Xiangluowan CBD in Binhai New Area. Construction has just started. *Thread*








   

*TIANJIN | R&F Morgan Building (Approved): 415m*. There is almost no info by the moment about this project developed by R&F Properties in Xiangluowan CBD of Binhai New Area. Goettsch and Partners is known to be after at least one of the proposals if not the final project. SomA model recently released shows a 500m+ tower around 100 floors for this project, but such revision remains unconfirmed by the moment. *Thread*








     ​
More renders of Xiangluowan CBD. Seems like there's a new design for R&F Building. It's the tallest one. You can also see Sino-Steel Plaza. Plus, they expect a *third* supertall in this area, around 320m, whose actual design remains unknown. Would be called CATIC Tower / 中航技大厦.


----------



## z0rg

More concept images of Yujiabao Financial Area supertall in Tianjin. Officially 500m+, being designed by SOM. They say that the final design could be as tall as 700m.


----------



## bonivison

The new design for the 500m one disappoints me a lot 
I love the former design
Why do not adopt it?
55555555555555555555555


----------



## z0rg

*SHENZHEN | Ping An International Finance Center (Approved): 550m+, 100+ floors*. This project is located at the plot B116-0040 in Shenzhen CBD. Developed by Ping An Securities (China’s second largest insurance company), the design will be chosen from a list of contestants including KPF, SOM and Nkken Sekkei. *Thread*








       ​
Posted by foreverzjw. Supposed to be a concept layaout of KPF's design, which is likely to be the final project. They are not sure though. 600m~.


----------



## z0rg

*SUZHOU | The Wharf Supertower (Approved): 420m+*. This landmark project developed by The Wharf Holdings will be located at the core of Suzhou Jinji Lake new CBD. The tower is being designed by KPF. According to latest news, the final design might be around 500m.








​
Concept model, seems quite different from preliminar renders. Upwards revision to 500m remains unclear.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Childish post. It's obviously a concept render, not an actual proposal.


----------



## skytrax

those project are stunning!! Go China...:banana:


----------



## muloji17

I'm astonished with these projects...beautiful....just beautiful


----------



## deepblue01

^^Is it a proposal? Its pretty funny though:lol: how they would even decide to make renders for such a design.


----------



## z0rg

> *GUANGZHOU | East Tower | 488m, 120 floors. Approved – Under design*. Architect: P&T Architects and HSA. Developer: New World Land. Soon after the new developer purchased the project in December 2008, a new design was announced breaking the symmetry of the former twin project. Though there are some available renders, the project remains under design phase, and no outcome is expected to be launched before May 2009. Works are scheduled to be started in September 2010. *Project thread*.


Another proposal, far better one.


----------



## z0rg

> *KUNMING | South Asia Gate | 316m, 72 floors. Approved*. Developers: Jiangsu World Group and Yunnan Zhongju Group. The ground breaking ceremony for Yunnan’s tallest tower took place in December 2008. The project will be finished in 2012 or 2013. *Project thread*.


New final design. 2x333m, 81 floors.









http://www.kmfw.net/news/5463.html


----------



## z0rg

> *GUANGZHOU | B2-10 Plot Project | 338m, 77 floors. Approved – Design contest*. This tower would become Zhujiang New City CBD’s latest supertall. There are currently two designs proposed, one of them by Kling Stubbins studio. *Project thread*.


Final height: 309m. Slighty shorter than expected. 68 floors.









http://news.cgyes.com/tag.php?/309米/
http://news.gz.soufun.com/2009-04-15/2516284.htm
http://www.ycwb.com/news/2009-04/14/content_2108067.htm


----------



## IMPRESARIO

very nice projects


----------



## P05

It looks taller than 308 metres.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

GUANGZHOU | East Tower | 488m, 120 floors. :eek2:


GUANGZHOU is a city of very tall buildings !!! :nuts: :banana:


Amazing how that city develops.


----------



## z0rg

New 88 floor tower confirmed in Hefei. Anfu International Tower. No pics. 

http://www.hefeibm.com/Article/Show.asp?ID=425
http://news.xafdc.net/b/94619.html
http://news.hf.house365.com/html/200905/25887_1.htm


----------



## Joel que

Buyckske Ruben said:


> GUANGZHOU | East Tower | 488m, 120 floors. :eek2:
> 
> 
> GUANGZHOU is a city of very tall buildings !!! :nuts: :banana:
> 
> 
> Amazing how that city develops.


there's a lot commie block and very ugly high rise in the city center.
Guangzhou needed massive face lift.


----------



## jacob's

Awesome!


----------



## z0rg

Shimao Group announces another supertall project. This time in Qingdao. 310m and 280m. I'll open a thread as soon as they release some renders.
http://shop.soufun.com/2009-05-05/2558071.htm
http://cn.reuters.com/article/stocksNews/idCNnCH005055020090505


Btw, this render was posted as a 'rumor' proposal for Qingdao a few months ago. May be a preliminary render for this project.


----------



## snapdragon

z0rg said:


> Shimao Group announces another supertall project. This time in Qingdao. 310m and 280m. I'll open a thread as soon as they release some renders.
> http://shop.soufun.com/2009-05-05/2558071.htm
> http://cn.reuters.com/article/stocksNews/idCNnCH005055020090505
> 
> 
> Btw, this render was posted as a 'rumor' proposal for Qingdao a few months ago. May be a preliminary render for this project.


 Things are really going at an insane pacehno:


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | Kerry Center | 330m, 71 floors. Under construction – Ground works*. Developer: Kerry Properties. The architect of this multi-tower project remains unveiled and so does the construction schedule. Intensive ground works started in early 2009, meaning that further information should be coming soon. *Project thread*.



New height: 333m, 72 floors. 

天津嘉里中心办公楼项目位于天津市河东区，地处海河东岸。本办公塔楼总高333m，共72层，总建筑面积约20万平方米。建筑外部结构构件构成了独特的外立面造型，建成后将成为天津最引人注目的建筑之一。办公塔楼采用筒中筒结构体系，抗侧力体系由三部分组成：内部混凝土核心筒、外部筒体以及内外筒连接系统。
本结构存在高度超限、竖向不规则、较大楼板开洞等超限情况。我部负责完成结构罕遇地震下的弹塑性时程分析，并配合结构设计咨询单位完成超限审查。

http://www.structure-consulting.net/yeji/1-13.htm


----------



## z0rg

> *DALIAN | Dalian Eton Center | 388m~, 81 floors; 300m+, 62 floors. Under construction – Foundation works*. Architect: NBBJ. Developer: Eton Properties. Foundation works of this project started in late 2008 and both towers will start rising in late 2009 according to a recent release. The final heights remain unveiled and some rumors claim the final project may be taller than expected. *Project thread*.



Finally some official height figure: 383.2m.

大连裕景弹塑性时程分析

本工程为大连市裕景项目II期中的一座超级塔楼，项目处于大连市市区中心位置，东临中山路和友好街，西临大公街，北靠长江路。塔楼最大高度383.2米，地上80层，地下4层，总建筑面积20多万平方米。
塔楼采用巨型型钢混凝土核心筒+外框架结构体系，并设置5层外框转换桁架。中庭曲面外，由龙型支撑连接巨型型钢混凝土角柱组成封闭式外筒。本结构存在高度超限、竖向不规则、较大楼板开洞等超限情况。我部门负责完成结构罕遇地震下的弹塑性时程分析，并配合结构设计咨询单位完成超限审查。

http://www.structure-consulting.net/yeji/1-18.htm


----------



## z0rg

Shenyang twin supertall project confirmed. 2x312m, 61 floors; 1x223m, 58 floors. 
Architect: Dennis Lau & Ng Chu Man.
Developer: New World Land.









































































Height sources:
http://www.structure-consulting.net/yeji/1-15.htm
http://www.structure-consulting.net/yeji/1-16.htm


----------



## z0rg

z0rg said:


> They are releasing a huge twin tower project in Changsha, Furong district anytime soon, they said. The project is called 擎天广场 / Qingtian Plaza. 2x70 floors according to earlier press releases. Now they say the final version will be 2x80 floor twins, but this is not official. The project is being designed by KPF.


Finally some reliable source, from Hunan Province gov website. So this project is not a rumor! 80 floor twins.
http://www.hunan.gov.cn/wshn/tzhn/zsxm/2009zsxm/总项目（按目录排序）/现代服务业/中文/129.擎天广场楼宇招商.doc


----------



## staff

Wow, great news today.


----------



## oliver999

insane!!!


----------



## Jack Daniel

Unbelievable. China makes building supertalls look easy.


----------



## z0rg

88 floor one coming in Nanning's ASEAN Economic Development Zone. Plot GC2007-36. Called 九州天龙国际大厦, something like Jiuzhou Tianlong International Tower. Still no sources (probably only a rumor), therefore I'm not including it in the lists for now.


----------



## z0rg

*China40 - The Rising Urban Stars*










Shanghai, 11 Mar 2009 – Forty Tier II and III cities in China will be on the radar of property occupiers, investors and developers over the next decade, according to Jones Lang LaSalle’s latest research report, "China40 – The Rising Urban Stars". The report also identified which of the 40 cities will have the potential to emerge as real estate winners in the office, logistics and retail sectors.

*“By 2020, we estimate that Tier I cities would account for only 10% of China’s commercial real estate activity, which serves to highlight the massive opportunities in Tier II and Tier III cities over the coming decade,”* says Mr Fung Kin Keung, Managing Director, Jones Lang LaSalle Greater China. “Produced in response to the strong continued interest in China’s Tier II and Tier III cities and as a follow up to our 2007 China30 research, our latest report aims to provide strategic context for real estate players who are prepared to look beyond China’s Tier I cities.” 
The 40 cities (termed as “China40”) were identified through an evaluation process which started with 275 cities across China. “We analyzed the 275 cities based on a range of demographic, economic, business, infrastructure, technological and labour market factors,” notes Mr Fung. The top 100 highest-scoring cities were then positioned on Jones Lang LaSalle’s City Evolution Curve through an analysis combining economic and real estate indicators. The 50 highest-ranking cities were then analysed in detail, incorporating the views of our team of market practitioners, resulting in 40 short-listed rising urban stars – the China40. 

A framework was developed to assess how each of the China 40 cities will evolve as interesting locations for the real estate community. We consolidated our intelligence, information and views to create a city evolution curve and clustered the China 40 cities into three stages – growth, early adopters and dormant. The report highlights the opportunities in the different stages 

“China’s Tier II and Tier III cities continue to grow and experience dynamic development. With massive infrastructure investments, these markets are increasingly accessible at a time when the focus is on domestic consumption rather than export-oriented,” states Michael Klibaner, Head of Research for Jones Lang LaSalle, Shanghai.

Key factors driving and shaping China’s cities and real estate markets are government policies combined with the up-skilling of China’s labour force and continued infrastructure investment. The report provides an in-depth assessment on how these three factors will stimulate future growth.

In addition, the report assessed how China’s structural changes would impact specific commercial real estate areas, and identified the likely real estate winners for the main property sectors.

*Office: Tianjin and Chongqing have visions to become the economic centres of northern and western China respectively, and Nanjing is gaining status as a rising location for regional headquarters.*
Logistics: Chengdu, Qingdao and Zhengzhou all possess significant logistics potential with their strategic locations, access to large population bases and growing roles as railway hubs or ports.

Retail: Changsha, Wuhan and Wenzhou possess relatively undeveloped retail markets, but are well positioned to undergo a period of substantial growth.

“Whilst the economic slowdown is clearly affecting the short-term prospects of China’s Tier II and III cities, we are confident the China 40 will offer significant opportunities with long-term fundamentals remain strong,“ says Mr Fung, “Unlike Tier I cities, these 40 cities are somewhat sheltered from the global economic storm, and will have a greater focus on the domestic market.” The report also addresses the impact of the recent Economic Stimulus Package and the Rural Land Reform on the China 40 and assesses the prospects for real estate investment in these cities.

http://www.joneslanglasalle.com/Pages/NewsItem.aspx?ItemID=8996


----------



## YannSZ

Very interesting article! Thanks z0rg!
Shenzhen, so far ahead... used a the benchmark.


----------



## Scion

^^ yeah, I'm surprised too at how far out it is


----------



## z0rg

> *CHONGQING | Jialing Fanying | 455m, 105 floors. Under construction – Ground works*. Architect: KPF. Developer: Shui On Land. This is the main skyscraper of the Chongqing Tiandi masterplan, located at Hualongqiao district. The main project is composed by three towers erecting on a huge podium. The other two towers have 260m and 198m. The final version was unveiled in January 2008 after dismissing the former layout by SOM, whose height stood at 398m, preventing it from becoming Chongqing’s tallest building. However, the Jialing Fanying failed to become Chongqing’s tallest supertall again as the ASE Center was confirmed to be even taller in mid-2008. On the other hand, the Chairman of Shui On Group announced in October that year that the project would be eventually revised upwards once again to 460m+ in order to regain the title. The construction start has been delayed for several years due to the height race taking place between the main projects in town, but the completion date remains at 2014. Further revisions seem unlikely anyway. *Project thread*.


The tallest tower has been revised upwards today to 468m, becoming CQ's tallest project again. Chongqing supertall height race marks another chapter.

http://cq.cqnews.net/sz/zwyw/200905/t20090515_3280877.htm
http://news.sohu.com/20090515/n263970167.shtml

Ranking today and latest revisions:
Jialing Fanying: 468m, revised today from 455m.
ASE Center: 463m, revised last month from 460m. It was 428m till October 2008. 
Sun Valley: 450m~, height unrelesaed.
Chongqing IFC: 431m. Upwards revision to 500m+ on the way according to unsourced rumors.
Financial Street main tower: 430m. 

Only the height for the Financial Street is likely to be final. This is becoming a never ending story...


----------



## YannSZ

This race for the tallest building is simply ridiculous!
It's like 6 years old kids fighting to know who's made the talled sand castle. Local government should intervene.


----------



## z0rg

^^ The local gov loves it I bet.


----------



## YannSZ

z0rg said:


> ^^ The local gov loves it I bet.


You're probably right.


----------



## deepblue01

I think they are trying to build tall but high quality towers. Its good to see how the country is devloping. If they were simply building the tallest, then they could have done what Dubai did and put the race to an end.


----------



## z0rg

> *HANGZHOU | Hangzhou International Office Center | 300m. Under construction – Ground works*. Ground breaking ceremony for this project took place in August 2008. However, almost no information at all has been released concerning this supertall, which is likely to be still in design phase. Completion date hasn’t been announced either. *Project thread*.


Final heights: 
331m, 71 floors.
260m, 55 floors.
149m, 45 floors.
124m. 37 floors.
99m, 29 floors.

Source: Zhong'an Real Estate. No renders of the final design by the moment.
http://www.zaztb.com/UpFiles/2009/3/24/090324_ba8734fcaaca66a6.doc


----------



## ZZ-II

nice , i'm always impressed how many supertalls china will have in a few years. probably the Top 300 will only contain Supertalls in 10 years


----------



## z0rg

> *SHENZHEN | Shenzhen International Trade Center | 500m~. Approved – Under design*. Developer: Greater China Group. This proposal has been redesigned for several times. In early 2009 it was announced that the final design would reach 600m. Other sources claimed that it would be just around 430m. The former design had 500. *Project thread*.


Pics by York. Actual height still unreleased.


----------



## z0rg

> *CHONGQING | Global Financial Building | 331m, 81 floors. Approved – Design contest*. Developer: IFC. This tower is one of the numerous supertalls on going in the ultra-dense Jiefangbei district in the city of Chongqing. In early 2009 construction start was announced for the second half of the year. The final design remains unclear, as many versions have been launched successively. The name of the project at this plot has changed for many times too. From Lifan Edifice to Fortune Center, Chongqing World Financial Center and finally Global Financial Building. *Project thread*.


Construction schedule released.
Start: September 2009
Completion: December 2011
http://p.tgnet.cn/CQHQJR/

Final design still unclear.


----------



## z0rg

> *SHENZHEN | Hon Kwok City Center | 321m, 80 floors. Approved*. Architect: SOM. Developer: Hon Kwok Land. Located in Futian district, this supertall was announced in May 2008 and is scheduled to be started in the first half of 2009. *Project thread*.


New images, from Shenzhen Fangjia Architecture. It will be taller than expected: 329m.

汉国城市商业中心
经济技术指标：
用地面积：7844.9平方米
总建筑面积：164059.71平方米
容积率：11.36
控制高度：329.4M
http://www.fangjia.cn/project.asp?pid=19


----------



## Atmosphere

Wow that's a very good looking boxy building:cheers:


----------



## big-dog

z0rg said:


> *China40 - The Rising Urban Stars*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.joneslanglasalle.com/Pages/NewsItem.aspx?ItemID=8996


Interesting chart. It outlines the development of major Chinese cities. Shenzhen is so far away from others. It seems Shanghai is missing from the chart.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ big-dog*

^^ Shanghai has already graduated from that list. Shanghai isn't a "rising star" anymore. It is, in fact, already an established "star."


----------



## z0rg

Well, still no official source, but these concept renders clearly imply that the third phase of Hang Lung project for Wuxi will include a 300-400m tower. The render is obviously conceptual, not the actual design, so please avoid childish posts about "hey, that looks like West Tower", because it is really annoying reading those pointless comments all the time. In the first render, the one at the bottom left is the Suning Tower, 318m.



















Phase 1. 245 and 215m, by AEDAS.


----------



## marching

Chinakay:


----------



## z0rg

This is a preliminary rendering for a project by Henderson Land in Suzhou. They say the maximum height is 300m, but imo it doesn't look taller than 250m. I'll list it in gray as an unclear supertall proposal.


----------



## z0rg

> *WUXI | The Wharf Times Square | 339m, 83 floors. On hold – Ground works*. Architect: SOM. Developer: The Wharf Holdings. Though started in late 2007, it has remained on hold for more than one year. According to recent rumors, it may be redesigned. Completion is scheduled for 2014. *Project thread*.


They posted this today, but no source was provided.

New design.
Height: 339m
Architect: AEDAS.
Start: November 2009
Completion: October 2013


----------



## z0rg

> *CHONGQING | Jiangbei CBD Supertalls | 500m, 380m, 360m. Concept proposal*. The second core of Chongqing CBD will be located in Jiangbei. In late 2007, the government raised the maximum heights for its 3 key plots from 300m, 350m and 240m, located respectively at plots A13, A07 and A11. The three plots remain vacant as no developer has showed interest in them by the moment.


Jardine Matheson Group is interested in purchasing the A11 plot, whose preliminiary height is 360m.

http://www.cqcbd-jbc.com/home/news_show.asp?top=&class=&id=654


----------



## z0rg

> *KUNSHAN | Huaqiao International Business City Supertall | 330m. Proposed – Under design*. Architect: SCP Consultants. This proposal was launched in March 2008 as the coming landmark tower for Kunshan’s new financial area. The project is likely to be a long-term plan a no actual approval is expected anytime soon. SCP is designing the masterplan.


Some concept images of Kunshan CBD. This city is mostly a satellite town of both Shanghai and Suzhou, bordering Shanghai municipality. Around 400,000 urban inhabitants.


----------



## z0rg

New one for Wuxi? Yansha Business Center (无锡燕莎商务中心), 70 floors. No height was released and no pics. Would be completed in 2013.
http://news.thmz.com/col58/2009/05/2009-05-29541077.html


----------



## z0rg

The lists have been updated. Two months since the previous update.

Supertall map.









Supertall ranking.









Supertall ranking by city.









The supertall boom is going crazier than ever:
April:
Supertall projects listed: 169
Excluding proposals: 104

June: 186
Excluding proposals: 105

Several projects changed from approved to under construction or from ground works to foundation works either.


----------



## z0rg

May 2008









Today


----------



## snapdragon

^^whats the difference between proposed and conceptual proposal. They both are neither approved and hence not under construction so they both should be put in the same category of proposals.

Anyway a truly amazing way to sum up the activity i really loved it . I can't believe u had the patience to actually sit down and work this out. :cheers: to your patience


----------



## z0rg

Concept proposals are just long term projects, sometimes the landkark tower of a whole masterplan which is still under planning, sometimes reserved plots for future developments. For example, the Shanghai Center plot (Z3-2) has been a "concept proposal" for many years as we already knew that they would build a supertall there soon or late.

They become formal Proposals once we get some concrete news about the developer, the construction schedule or the actual design. 

Approved is another controversial status, normally I'd say a project is approved once it is "confirmed" in a way. That happens when any of these conditions is fulfilled:
- They celebrate a formal ground breaking ceremony. Sometimes they do this even before releasing the design.
- They release a construction start date.
- We know both the developer and the architect. A developer may just propose a supertall, same for an architect. But once a developer and an architecture firm are working together in a project in my opinion we can say that it is approved/confirmed.


----------



## ZZ-II

Thx for the list again , i'm always impressed when i see it


----------



## SilentStrike

Yes, thnx z0rg. great work once again.


----------



## SilentStrike

not much new stuff though, dragon tower then a 400+ concept proposal and a few other. What happening to all the new projects ?!?!?


----------



## z0rg

^^ Wow, I think they are booming again, just check the last pages!


----------



## z0rg

> *SHENYANG | Shenyang Eton Center | 400m, 88 floors; 300m, 58 floors. Approved*. Architect: John Portman. Developer: Eton Properties. Located in Shenhe district, next to Hang Lung Plaza twin towers, this project will be started in mid-2009 according to recent releases. The final layout was decided in late 2008 after dismissing NBBJ’s proposal. The current height probably doesn’t include the spires in the main tower. *Project thread*.


Wow! I found more images of NBBJ proposal. We don't really know which version did they choose, we just guess they picked Portman's because the developer showed images of his version only in the latest press releases.

Anyway, here we have more images of NBBJ's version. They never released heights, but I bet they are both around 350-420m.



















http://www.danlenander.com/


----------



## big-dog

z0rg said:


> May 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today


Awesome chart and comparison. it would be perfect if the image is larger.

Shenyang, Tianjin, Wuhan, Shenzhen, Guangzhou have longer bars than others on the map.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Hehe. Actually I've been thinking about posting larger maps with more details. Just wait for the next update.


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | TEDA First Street Project | 350m~, 80 floors. Proposed*. Architect: Dennis Lau & Ng Chun Man Architects. Formerly a proposal for COFCO Tower plot, this proposal has been transferred to TEDA Area in early 2009.


Finally they added some facts to the profile. Far taller than expected.

Site Area : 27,772.35m²
Total Gross Floor Area : 330,000m²
Office Area : 150,000m²
Hotel Area : 60,000m²
Hotel Room No. : 300
Serviced Apartment Area : 120,000m²
No. of Storeys Above Ground : 96
No. of Podium Floors : 2
No. of Basement Floors : 3
Car Park No. : 2,000
Building Height : 430m

http://www.dln.com.hk/


----------



## hkskyline

*CITY HEADS STILL STUCK IN THE CLOUDS *
26 May 2009
China Daily

As projects for new and unique super-structures across Europe and the United States are cancelled or delayed because of the global financial crisis, ambitious skyscraper plans in China remain unbounded.

Mainland cities continue to launch one grand design after another, while even second-tier cities with an abundance of land are looking to set new records for their regions and boost their image as modern hubs.

But critics of these man-made landmarks warn against the trend, branding needlessly tall buildings a "shallow and wasteful" way for a city to show off its prosperity, while warning the structures also pose a massive risk to the lives of those living or working inside because they are fragile in the face of disasters.

China's tallest building today is the Shanghai World Financial Center, which stands at 492m. But Wang Cuikun, an expert for the China Academy of Building Research, predicted the record would be smashed by at least two structures in excess of 600 m by 2014.

"One will be the Shanghai Tower, which has been designed to be 632 m in height and have 127 floors. Construction started last November," she told China Daily.

The tower, which is set for completion in five years, will stand in the city's Lujiazui financial area alongside the Shanghai World Financial Center and the 420-m-high Jin Mao Building, forming, as some have joked, a large "trident" in the Pudong district.

Shenzhen, a metropolis in the southern Guangdong province, is the proposed site for the second skyscraper, said Wang, with the 646-m Ping'an office tower now at the design stage and expected to be in operation in 2014.

Regardless of which project reaches the finish line first, both will surpass Asia's current tallest building, the 508-m-high Taipei 101 in Taiwan.

"Building a 300-m tower is an easy job nowadays," explained Wang. "China has mastered the technology to build super-tall structures and is leading the way in wind- and seismic-resistant designs for super-tall buildings."

The trend for tall has seen the skyline in Chinese cities grow higher faster. In Guangzhou, the capital of Guangdong province, the city's "tallest" crown went to Guangzhou West Tower last December. It stands at 432 m, but plans are already under way to top it by 56 m with an East Tower.

In the Jiangsu provincial capital of Nanjing, the lofty title was taken by the 249-m Xinbai building last July only for it to be dethroned by the Greenland Zifeng Tower, which is officially 200 m taller, just two months later.

Meanwhile, ultra-high buildings have been sprouting up in less developed regions of southwestern and northwestern China.

The new International Trade Center in Chongqing municipality will stand 455 m tall when it is finished, as well as become the tallest in west China. Skyscrapers of more than 300 m are also under construction in Shenyang and Dalian, Liaoning province, and in Tianjin municipality.

Most officials in cities that have skyscrapers claim the projects were not intended to break a record, although it is a widely held belief among the public that such projects are approved in order to raise a city's profile. But status symbols do not come cheap.

"The cost of building a 400-m tower is much, much more than building two 200-m buildings," said expert Wang, who explained skyscrapers need to be specially designed to ensure they are safe in the event of strong winds or earthquakes.

And while bustling metropolises such as Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou are justified in building super-tall buildings due to limited land resources and high property prices, Liu Jun, head of the Tianjin Institute of Architectural Design, told the People's Daily: "Second- and third-tier cities build skyscrapers more out of a concern for their image."

At 80 m, the Shanghai Park Hotel became the Far East's tallest building in 1934 and cut an imposing figure on the Old Shanghai skyline.

But as China's cities have becoming richer thanks to the reform and opening-up, which was instigated in 1978, they have increasingly set their sights on skyscrapers to reflect their economic power and image as a "developed" city.

"This is the most shallow interpretation of modernization," said Liu. "The super-tall building is actually uncomfortable to live with and causes problems concerning safety, environmental protection and energy saving."

He said Western nations had already abandoned the use of high structures to showcase their urban civilization or might on the world stage, focusing instead on constructing comfortable living spaces that compliment environments, not dominate them.

"It is time for China to think again about skyscrapers," he said.

Wang Jianguo, dean of the architecture school at Southeast University in Nanjing, agreed and urged the nation to change its mindset.

"City planners should not pursue an eye-catching skyline but create a friendly living environment for the people," he added.

The safety issues surrounding ultra-high buildings has also been questioned, with many experts saying that problems caused by the building of skyscrapers do not show up until many years later.

Wang Cuikun warned that explosions, earthquakes and poisonous gas leaks have a much more devastating and potentially fatal effect on super-tall buildings, a fact most people living or working inside would be ignorant to until a disaster occurred.

As well as major accidents, even a simple fire can easily escalate in an environment where it is still virtually impossible to contain quick-spreading flames.

During the 9/11 terrorist attack in New York City in 2001, workers were trapped from around the 90th floors of the twin World Trade Center towers by fire after the planes struck. The buildings then collapsed, with the final death toll estimated to be around 2,500, which included police and fire rescue officers.

And on Feb 9 this year in Beijing, a firefighter was killed as crews extinguished a blaze in a newly built, 30-story luxury building next to iconic China Central Television headquarters, which started during a fireworks display. The rescue worker had given his respirator to a victim trapped on the 14th floor.

"It is still a worldwide problem that there is no effective solution to fight a fire in super-tall buildings and make sure residents can escape safely," said Wang.

With skyscrapers, where workers or residents are often many meters from the ground, evacuation plans can only go so far.

In the wake of the 9/11 attack, an experiment carried out at the Shanghai Jin Mao Building, which was widely reported in the national media, saw safety managers time a team of firefighters as they ran down from the 85th floor to street level.

Those chosen for the test were young and physically tough - but the fastest still took 35 minutes to reach the ground.

Fire moves far more rapidly than people and experts say a blaze can spread from the first to the 33rd floor of a building in just 30 seconds with help from the wind.

Luo Qifeng, deputy director of the Shanghai Institute of Disaster Prevention and Relief, said the large number of pipes, shafts and stairwells inside skyscrapers act as chimneys to help the flames and smoke spread.

And while there is still no fail-safe evacuation procedure, the standard of facilities is also an issue.

The hoses employed by fire crews on the Chinese mainland can only reach as high as 100 m at most - below the 20th floor - and only a few regions are equipped with such facilities, said Zhou Meiliang, of the Shanghai fire and rescue bureau.

"Hopes should not be pinned on firefighters as they have to potentially climb many stairs in a high-rise to reach a burning floor carrying at least 20 kg of equipment. They will feel exhausted," he said.

Architectural expert Wang Cuikun said people must rely on the facilities already installed inside the skyscraper, such as sprinkler systems.

"But you never know if the sprinklers will work well until a fire occurs," she warned, adding: "Once the sprinklers are triggered and start spreading water, the whole building will be ruined and may need a lot of extra work."

Super-tall buildings also pose a danger to the environment, reports have suggested, heightening the risk of surface subsidence and traffic congestion.

The Lujiazui financial district - where a new 30-story building has been completed every 12 days for the last decade, according to reports in the Beijing Review - has been blamed for causing a downward shift in Shanghai's surface in recent years, along with an over-exploitation of underground water.

Meanwhile, Jiang Huan, an academic at the Chinese Academy of Engineering who was director of design for the Jin Mao Building, warned the many super-tall buildings in Lujiazui had also caused a rise in traffic problems.

"As a driver, you can see a skyscraper in front of you, but it is difficult to find the way directly to it," he said. "Many people have this experience. Sometimes, driving 500 m in the area will take an hour."

Fellow experts have warned skyscrapers could be a risk to ecological protection and urban planning, the proof of which will not emerge until decades later.

"Architects are trying to address the problems, but the solutions are a way off yet," added Wang.


----------



## z0rg

Interesting article, I've read very few articles focused on Chinese supertalls as a national trend. Sad to see skyscraperphobia is invading China, what a load of stupid statements and self contradictory remarks they wrote!


----------



## big-dog

Century Plaza, Liuzhou, Guangxi Province

It's said this building is U/C but I haven't got the latest pics.



















http://forum.xinhuanet.com/detail.jsp?id=67390917

EDIT: changed building name, thanks Z0rg.


----------



## z0rg

^^ That's not Diwang tower. That's the Centry Plaza (柳州中房·世纪广场). 196m, 56 floors 

Info about Diwang International Fortune Center here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=34482360


----------



## z0rg

They posted this in Skyscrapers.cn, just a random proposal I guess. No chances, I'm not including it in the lists or whatever. 521m, 128 floors. In Guangzhou.


----------



## snapdragon

Why are you so conclusive that there is no chance for this .Actually this would look amazing .I hope this turns into reality


----------



## z0rg

^^ Because there's no source and the render looks very unprofessional. Looks like a project proposed by a student or something. Still nice to see.


----------



## erbse

The first time I see this list. How could I possibly overlook it? :lol:



Amazing stuff you're doing here z0rg! Thanks a lot.


----------



## z0rg

DLN updated the of Shenyang New World International Convention and Exhibition Center, so this one is likely to be the final design. 307m according to the architect, 312m according to the engineering studio. I don't know what source shows the real height.

Site Area : 266,714m² 
Total Gross Floor Area : 1,302,311m²
Gross Floor Area Above Ground : 982,311m²
Gross Floor Area Below Ground : 320,000m²
Residential Area : 202,842m²
No. of Residential Units : 2,000
Office Area : 319,819m²
Hotel Area : 54,921m²
Hotel Room No. : 838
Commercial Area : 232,579m²
Serviced Apartment Area : 72,150m²
Convention & Exhibition Centre Area : 100,000m²
No. of Storeys Above Ground : 60
No. of Podium Floors : 5
No. of Basement Floors : 2
Car Park No. : 3,500
Building Height : 307m


----------



## z0rg

Double


----------



## Joel que

big-dog said:


> 300m+ Diwang Plaza, Liuzhou, Guangxi Province
> 
> It's said this building is U/C but I haven't got the latest pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.xinhuanet.com/detail.jsp?id=67390917


even some small city wanted a 300m plus skysccraper which I found very disturbing,there slogan is"built it,they will automatically come",but what if there is no tenant? maintaining cost for skyscraper is very expensive, if you look at shenzhen ,fuzhan,(biggest shopping mall in the world)or xiamen,there's are lot shopping mall with no tenant just empty building.a shell.
unless the central bank (government) intervent,China may be looking bubble burst.a lot of beautiful and empty building,


----------



## GreenMonk108

z0rg said:


> They posted this in Skyscrapers.cn, just a random proposal I guess. No chances, I'm not including it in the lists or whatever. 521m, 128 floors. In Guangzhou.


This design is out of this world. In fact, it is like a zerg hive from starcraft. :lol:


----------



## Whiteeclipse

Joel que said:


> even some small city wanted a 300m plus skysccraper which I found very disturbing,there slogan is"built it,they will automatically come",but what if there is no tenant? maintaining cost for skyscraper is very expensive, if you look at shenzhen ,fuzhan,(biggest shopping mall in the world)or xiamen,there's are lot shopping mall with no tenant just empty building.a shell.
> unless the central bank (government) intervent,China may be looking bubble burst.a lot of beautiful and empty building,


Chinese economy is still growing strong, the service industry is also developing strong, so it seems there is a need.


----------



## z0rg

Nobody cares if a 0.5 million city builds 8x10 floor towers. But when a 1 million city proposes an 80 floor supertall everybody goes crazy and starts talking about bubbles, etc. I can't understand it. Chinese cities concentrate A grade offices in large projects, especialy second and third tier cities. It is as simple as that. In most developed countries you have countless minor projects of high quality offices for every large development. Also, if you revise the yearly take-up of A grade offices in some Chinese cities, it matches approximately the new supply added a couple of years earlier. They have been talking about an unsustainable skyscraper bubble in China for decades. Meanwhile, private owned developers from Hong Kong and abroad keep building more and more projects and earning a lot of cash with sales. It's time to revise our prejudices I think.

http://www.propertywire.com/news/co...-vacancy-rate-greater-china-200807221351.html


----------



## z0rg

More about Shimao Project in Qingdao. Qingdao Olympic Tower (青岛世奥大厦), 339m. No pics.
Location: Donghai Xilu 45-47.
Plot area: 10,723m2
Construction area: 214,462m2. 
Residential: 107,232m2 
Offices, hotel and commercial: 107,230m2
Start: Late 2009
Completion: 2014



　青岛世奥大厦预计年底开工，要建北方第一高楼。6月2日，市环保局对青岛世奥大厦项目环境影响评价进行了第一次公示。该项目建成后将成为北方第一高楼。

　　该项目位于东海西路45、47号，建设范围包括原市建委和市排水管理处用地。项目总占地 10723.1平方米，规划总面积214462平方米，其中高档住宅楼107232平方米，写字楼、酒店及商业楼107230平方米；建筑总高度339 米。项目计划2009年底开工，2014年底全部竣工。据介绍，该项目建成后将成为北方第一高楼以及青岛市的标志性建筑。

　　该项目为超高层标志性建筑，存在的特有环境问题包括：超高层建筑带来的建筑风害影响；高层建筑引起的风场变化，直接影响污染物扩散条件 ；超高层建筑带来的日照遮挡问题；大型玻璃幕墙可能带来的光污染问题；超高层建筑与周围自然景观、建筑群协调性问题等。

http://news.qd.eeju.com/2009-06-03/90514.html

I'll open a thread as soon as I can find a render.


----------



## z0rg

> *SHENZHEN | Project T106—0028 | 301m, 70 floors. Approved – Under design*. Proposed several years ago as Nikko Tower, this project located in Nanshan is being re-designed. It could become a never built project anyways. *Project thread*.


By szfit. This one should be the final design. Already under construction.


----------



## hkskyline

*Chinese investment surges, adding to recovery hopes *

BEIJING, June 11 (Reuters) - Chinese investment surged in May on the back of government pump-priming and a recovery in the property sector, providing fresh evidence that the world's third-largest economy is leading others on the path to recovery.

Investment in urban areas in fixed assets such as apartment buildings and roads rose 32.9 percent in the first five months from a year earlier, compared with a 30.5 percent rise in the first four months, the National Bureau of Statistics said on Thursday.

Economists said that translated into a 40 percent leap in May alone. Adjusted for inflation, the increase was even greater because Chinese prices have been falling for several months.

"I think this is a welcome sign of momentum building in the Chinese economy, and it's good for the global outlook," said David Cohen with Action Economics in Singapore.

The median forecast of economists polled by Reuters was for a rise of 31.0 percent, but the figure of 32.9 percent had been whispered in China's financial markets all week.

Given that rumours of Wednesday's inflation figures also proved to be spot on, the accuracy of the leak lends credence to talk in the market -- reported by two newspapers -- that data on Friday will show industrial production rose 8.9 percent in the year to May. That would be the sharpest rise since September.

The MSCI index of Asia Pacific stocks outside Japan was up 0.6 percent, adding to gains in global markets a day earlier in anticipation of a strong industrial production report.

Economists attributed the strength in investment to the government's 4 trillion yuan ($585 billion) economic stimulus plan, announced in November, and an associated record surge in credit growth from the state-dominated banking system.

The need for strong domestic stimulus was underscored by customs data showing that exports and imports fell in May from year-earlier levels for the seventh month in a row -- and at an accelerating pace.

"External demand remains weak as the U.S. and European economies are still contracting, so it'll be hard for China's exports to see a quick rebound," said Feng Yuming, an economist with Orient Securities in Shanghai.

Exports fell 26.4 percent from May 2008, while imports fell 25.2 percent, resulting in a trade surplus of $13.4 billion, compared with $13.1 billion in April and $18.6 billion in March.

Economists had expected a $14.8 billion surplus based on a 23.1 percent fall in exports and a 22 percent drop in imports from year-earlier levels. 

After seasonal adjustment, however, exports rose 0.2 percent in May from April and imports rose 4.4 percent, customs said.

Moreover, Sherman Chan with Moody's Economy.Com in Sydney said trade flows today reflect orders placed several months ago, when the global economy was in dire straits.

"If you look back at, say, half a year ago, business sentiment was very, very weak and also household consumption was subdued around the world, which is why China's exports would have been weak," she said.

Investment, by contrast, is a better leading indicator. Here, economists saw much greater grounds for optimism.

Spending on new projects surged 96 percent, while investment in railways soared 110.9 percent.

The real estate sector, which accounts for almost a quarter of fixed investment, saw growth of 6.8 percent in the first five months, up sharply from 4.9 percent in the January-April period.

Leading developers have been increasing their land purchases -- which are included in the investment figures -- as they judge that a recovery in property prices and transactions is durable after an 18-month slump in the sector. "The growth momentum of investment is really dramatic, and we expect that momentum to continue in the next two or three quarters," said Xing Zhiqiang, an analyst at China International Capital Corp, an investment bank in Beijing.


----------



## Joel que

z0rg said:


> Nobody cares if a 0.5 million city builds 8x10 floor towers. But when a 1 million city proposes an 80 floor supertall everybody goes crazy and starts talking about bubbles, etc. I can't understand it. Chinese cities concentrate A grade offices in large projects, especialy second and third tier cities. It is as simple as that. In most developed countries you have countless minor projects of high quality offices for every large development. Also, if you revise the yearly take-up of A grade offices in some Chinese cities, it matches approximately the new supply added a couple of years earlier. They have been talking about an unsustainable skyscraper bubble in China for decades. Meanwhile, private owned developers from Hong Kong and abroad keep building more and more projects and earning a lot of cash with sales. It's time to revise our prejudices I think.
> 
> http://www.propertywire.com/news/co...-vacancy-rate-greater-china-200807221351.html


remember the real estate meltdown in Hainan island of the mid-90's? most of the property has to sell for a lost,just like the car dealer in the US.


----------



## hkskyline

*Starwood plans 5-year expansion after cash call *
10 June 2009
South China Morning Post

Starwood Capital Group, headed by hotel king Barry Sternlicht, founder of the Starwood Hotels empire and the W Hotels, plans to expand its reach to the mainland and Hong Kong after raising a war chest of US$2 billion.

In a five-year plan, Starwood Capital plans more than 20 new properties under the "Baccarat" and "1" Hotel and Residences brands either through management agreements, equity investments or by forming joint ventures with domestic developers.

Next week, the group's first managed Baccarat Residences developed on the mainland at 8 Ji Nan Road, Xintiandi in Shanghai, will be put up for sale. The 308-unit twin tower project formerly known as Residence 8 was relaunched as Baccarat Residences.

The upmarket development offers fully furnished units, a signature Baccarat chandelier in the lobby, a "crystal tea room", and a wine room with an eight-metre table based on the piece at the Maison Baccarat in Paris for private cocktail parties.

Mr Sternlicht, who created the Baccarat Hotel and Resorts brand in 2007, said his confidence in the mainland was bolstered by the good response to the sale of Baccarat Residences Shanghai, which was managed by the group.

Fifteen units at the Baccarat Residences East Tower have been sold at between 80,000 yuan (HK$90,860) and 100,000 yuan per square metre before the official launch. Added to previous sales since 2007, 140 of the 154 units at East Tower have now been sold. The 154-unit West Tower will be officially launched next Monday. "We are also looking at a Baccarat Hotel in Shanghai, and a couple of opportunities in Beijing," said Mr Sternlicht.

The group is due to open its first Baccarat Hotel in Hawaii next year and it will also open a Baccarat Hotel and Residences in Dubai in 2011.

On the mainland, the group is also working on "1" hotel - a luxury green brand for the world's eco-conscious travellers - in Shanghai, Mr Sternlicht told the South China Morning Post.

He aims to open 10 to 20 properties under the "1" Hotel and Residences brands in the next five years, with at least one to three Baccarat Residences in each major mainland city.

Hotel projects would be invested under its recently closed US$1 billion global hotel fund, and residential projects would be invested under another US$1 billion non-hotel fund.

"We can do anything from US$10 million to US$200 million. We are not really capital-constrained but more opportunity-constrained," he said, singling out high pricing as one of the difficulties in concluding deals on the mainland.

As a result, the group had not been able to feel comfortable about achieving the targeted rates of return of 12 to 20 per cent a year that it could achieve in other countries such as the United States, he said. "We were recently looking at an old hotel in Shanghai, but the price traded way beyond what we thought."

So far, the group had no direct investment in the mainland property market, said Mr Sternlicht, but Starwood Capital had bought about 3 per cent of Jinjiang International Hotels Development, the mainland's largest hotel operator, before it listed in 2006.

In Hong Kong, he has established good relationship with major developers such as Sun Hung Kai Properties, which owns the W Hotel at International Commercial Centre in Kowloon Station.

"We love to be in Hong Kong, but [property] is very expensive."


----------



## OmegaScrapers

very, very nice.


----------



## z0rg

Finally some imges of the new Changsha megaproject. The tallest tower has 400m.

Developer: Gale International.
Architect: KPF
http://www.galeintl.com/home/projects/meixi-lake-district.aspx

Annoucement today
http://finance.ifeng.com/city/csjs/20090611/776737.shtml
http://office.focus.cn/news/2009-06-11/691971.html
http://www.hn.chinanews.com.cn/news/2009/0611/21594.html


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | China 117 Tower | 600m, 117 floors. Construction – Foundation works*. Architect: P&T. Developer: Goldin Properties. Currently Tianjin’s tallest approved supertall, this project will become the main landmark of the newly re-developed Huayuan Industry Park area. The master plan includes tens of residential highrises and two twin towers around 70 floors. The vague appearance of the available renders and the lack of information concerning the architectural layout may indicate that the actual tower is still under design, and therefore will be probably very different from the known images. Ground breaking ceremony took place in December 2007 and the huge plot started to show fast ground works in late 2008. *Project thread*.


More renders from
http://www.goldinppt.com/eng/index.html#/realestateprojects/overallplan/


----------



## z0rg

Concept render for the twin tower project proposed in Hangzhou Olympic area.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

^^ wow... great design!! twins 500m??


----------



## z0rg

^^ Around 300m I'd say. Anyway it is just a concept design.


----------



## SilentStrike

400m i think.


----------



## bonivison

Hangzhou is one of my favourite cities,
it is worthy of such a beauty twin(In fact, it's the best I've seen)
applauds!!!


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | COFCO Tower | 350m~. Approved – Under design*. Developer: COFCO. Displayed in the city models at the Tianjin planning and exhibition center, this skyscraper is likely to become Hedong district’s tallest supertall. The actual design remains unknown.


Finally some images of the actual design (in case it is the final layout).


Developer: COFCO Group
Architect: Unveiled

Location: Tianjin, Hedong Qu, Liuwei Lu.
Plot area: 150,000 sqm.
Construction area: 900,000 sqm.
Budget: 10 bn RMB / ~1.50 bn USD.
11 Towers taller than 100m. The highest will have 340m.

Use:
A Grade office space: 100,000 sqm.
1 five star hotel.
1 super five star hotel.
Commercial apartments: 400,000 sqm.
Retail: 200,000 sqm.

Ground breaking: 2009
Completion: Within seven years.

http://www.tjhdfdc.gov.cn/Lists/List45/DispForm.aspx?ID=1


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | South Station Cluster | 300m~. Proposed – Under design*. Architect: KPF. Developer: Kowloon Development. The final layout for this cluster is extremely unclear. According to preliminary plans, it would host four towers around 70 floors, 300m each. In early 2008, the design got upgraded to a 420m twin project. However, in 2009 the latest models show a single supertall around 300m. The whole masterplan is still under design anyway.


This one will be taller than 300m fortunately. Far more modest than earlier expected, but still a supertall.
1x300m+ and 3x200m~.










http://www.tjhdfdc.gov.cn/Lists/List45/DispForm.aspx?ID=2

Kowloon, Kerry and COFCO projects will be next to each other, forming a nice cluster with 3 supertalls. We should open a thread for this one as soon as they release some decent render.


----------



## deepblue01

I really do hope that hangzhou gets those twin towers. They look really nice, i was a little upset when guanzhou didn't get theirs


----------



## z0rg

Unconfirmed proposal by Shun Hung Kai for Suzhou. 301m, 72 floors.


----------



## z0rg

> *SHENYANG | Kerry Center | 350m+. Approved – Under design*. Architect: SOM. Developer: Kerry Properties. One of the several huge multi-tower developments approved in Shenyang. The final layout remains unveiled, but it is rumored that the at least one of the towers will be far above 300m. The masterplan also includes several highrises above 200m. Ground breaking ceremony will take place in August 2009. The whole complex will be built in phases and it is scheduled to be finished within 2016.


New render of this one. Still under design. If confirmed, the project wont have any supertall. They said that the tallest building will have 278m only.


----------



## z0rg

> *SHENZHEN | Ping An International Finance Center | 646m, 115 floors; 307m, 66 floors. Approved – Construction start announced*. Architect: KPF (unconfirmed). Developer: Ping An Securities. This project is located at the plot B116-0040 in Shenzhen CBD and will host Ping An’s global headquarters, currently China’s second largest insurance company. The design has been chosen from a list of international contestants including KPF, SOM and Nikken Sekkei. Ground breaking ceremony is scheduled for July 2009, and it is supposed to be completed within 2013. *Project thread*.


Possible new final design, by Foster. 588m, 118 floors. Looks far worse imo. Sometimes Foster has a very poor taste I think.





































文字介绍
平安国际金融中心
深圳繁荣与持续发展的见证，建筑形体的力量与平衡，足以代表城市个性的地标建筑。简洁现代、庄重恒久。面向未来的绿色建筑。彰显业主在中国保险业的领导地位。
建筑理念源于平安大厦设计的基本要点和要求,同时直接回应周边环境和地段情况。此高层建筑将成为中国深圳的新地标，将成为冲破天际线的里程碑。建筑地上高度达到588m。该建筑地上地下共计127个楼层,最高的楼层为118层,高出地面550m。
平安国际金融中心位于深圳市福田中心区地块益田路与福华路交汇处西南角。地块西侧与低密度购物公园cocopark相邻，东南与深圳会展中心相望。规划中建筑定位为国际标准高端办公商业综合体。大厦的高度是深圳普通高楼的三倍。这意味着站在其上瞭望, 视野会极为开阔。大厦形体的出发点是希望让更多的用户享受宽阔的视野。在高出周围大楼的层数上大厦的形体作了拓宽。
系统的结构是一个有效的斜肋系统。斜肋在比例上逐渐递进，迎合了底座上较小的角度和较短构件及高层上更大角度和更长构件不断变化的力的要求。
通过光滑、多表面的对比以及复杂立面自身具有的自遮蔽效应一年中可以少吸收太阳光左右。凹陷部分形成了空气凉爽的区域使得大厦上部更多楼层可以享受到自然通风。多立面形状粗糙的表面进一步降低了涡激振动使结构更为有效。
建筑物中包含万的国际标准优质办公空间。办公室地面的设计可适应各种市场需求。建筑的锥式形式产生了多种不同的地板尺寸。三个空中大堂被定义为直达梯和穿梭梯间的转换空间。每天数量众多的使用者穿梭经过因此它们也是极为重要的楼层。
空中花园为平安国际金融中心各组成部分提供了一个引人注目的中心。建筑物的整体形式提供了的公共空间。这些空间构成了空中花园位于塔楼的顶部及较宽阔的部位。通过室内沿边的梯形剪切块形式可将光线充分引入楼面深处,并有助于降低总体能耗。同时这样的边庭
有助于提高塔楼室内外的识别性,使更多在塔楼中的工作人员能够直接欣赏到整个深圳优美的景观。挑空空间增强了各楼层间部门的连通性而这在一般设计中是常被忽视。这种设计有助于加强员工之间的交流并在员工之间形成亲密的团队意识。
瞭望平台设计为供公司贵宾娱乐的设施供客户专用。从各层均有360度的视角考虑到现场的方位和高度，这将无与伦比。邀请客人到这些设施中将是很值得并具有吸引力的。双倍高度的了望甲板接待楼层位于第111层。该层将提供接待、休息及会议室设施。

Google translator:

Introduction text
Safe international financial center
Shenzhen prosperity and sustainable development of the witness, building physical strength and balance that are representative of the city landmark personality. Simple modern, serious long-lasting. Green Building for the future. Owners in China highlight the insurance industry leader.
Architectural concept of peace from the basic elements of building design and requirements, as well as a direct response to the situation of the surrounding environment and the lot. This high-rise building will become the new landmark of Shenzhen, China will become a milestone in breaking the skyline. Building on the ground to achieve a high degree of 588m. The ground floor of the building a total of 127 on the ground floor, the highest level of the floor for the 118, the ground above the 550m.
Safe international financial center is located in the central area of Shenzhen Futian block Yitian Road and the southwest corner Fuhua Road. Land on the west side and low-density cocopark adjacent to the park, the South East and across the Shenzhen Convention and Exhibition Center. Planning the construction of international standards as a high-end commercial office complex. Building height is the ordinary high-rise three times in Shenzhen. This means that the look-out stood his vision would be very open. Building form the starting point is to allow more users to enjoy a wide field of vision. In the higher-rise buildings on the surrounding buildings were made to broaden the body.
The structure of the system is an effective system of oblique rib. Oblique rib progressive in proportion to meet the base point of view and shorter smaller components and high-level perspective on the greater and longer power component of the ever-changing requirements.
Through the smooth surface of the contrast as well as more complex facade with its own self-shadowing effect for one year can be less absorption of sunlight around. Depression formed part of the cool air of the upper part of the region makes the building more floors will be able to enjoy natural ventilation. Tatsutaro rough shape of the surface to further reduce the vortex-induced vibration of the structure more effective.
The building contains 10,000 international standards of quality office space. Office of the ground designed to adapt to a variety of market demand. Cone form of architecture have had a number of different floor sizes. Three air lobby is defined as direct staircase staircase and conversion of the space shuttle. Large number of users a day after the shuttle is therefore extremely important floor.
Hanging Gardens of safe international financial center for the various components provide a high-profile centers. The overall form of the building of the public space. These constitute the Hanging Gardens of space at the top of the tower and more spacious location. Border through the interior of the trapezoidal form of cut pieces can be fully light the depths of the introduction of the floor and help reduce overall energy consumption. At the same time, while this Court
Help to improve the identification of indoor and outdoor towers, and so that more work in the tower can directly enjoy the beautiful landscape of the entire Shenzhen. Pick of the empty floor space to enhance the connectivity between the departments in the general design which is often overlooked. This design helps to strengthen the exchanges between staff and between staff awareness of the closest team.
Observation platform for the company's facilities entertainment for VIP customer. Floors are 360 degrees from the perspective of the scene, taking into account the position and height, which will unparalleled. Invite guests to these facilities will be very worthwhile and attractive. Double height reception floor observation deck at the first layer 111. The layer will provide reception facilities for rest and meeting rooms.

Source: 建筑创作 Magazine (Archicreation).
Posted by syh101 at skyscrapers.cn.


----------



## ZZ-II

the old was much better , and why 588m now? i thought they want to build china's tallest in shenzhen


----------



## z0rg

^^ We don't really know what's the final proposal anyway. The facade of Foster's proposal looks very tacky, at least in these renders, but after looking at the renders more carefully I have to say I love the tower. It looks freaking wide and huge, almost like one of those Bionic Tower proposals.


----------



## staff

I prefer the new Foster design over the other most recent proposal. Very iconic!


----------



## Scion

Looks like a diamond dagger!!

I like the one old better though


----------



## the spliff fairy

I prefer the Foster design. Alot of what his firm puts out looks much better when built than on paper, the Gherkin in London being one example

on paper:










reality:


----------



## Fizmo1337

I don't like the one in London, looks so out of place, just like the one in Barcelona, horrible 
Normally I don't like ***** shaped buildings but the one in Shenzhen looks quite good though.


----------



## z0rg

I agree with the spliff fairy. If the cladding is very good, the tower will look absolutely fantastic despite of the weird shape.


----------



## z0rg

> *WUHAN | Wuhan International Finance Center | 400m~. Proposed – Design contest*. This tower is the first actual project released at Wuhan’s new Wangjiadun CBD. Six proposals, ranging from 350 to 400m, have been released by three architecture studios: SOM, ECADI and CADREG, offering two versions each. The project was released in January 2009. *Project thread*.


Final height: 428m.
Final name: Wuhan Center.
Start: September 2009.

Sources:
http://cjmp.cnhan.com/whwb/html/2009-06/27/content_1632830.htm
http://finance.sina.com.cn/roll/20090627/03312918213.shtml
http://wh.fcjjr.com/admin/unnews/onews.aspx?cid=20090627105147

Look at the renders, wow. Seems like there are many other proposals, don't know what's the final.


----------



## z0rg

New supertall for Chongqing. Chaotianmen will finally get a suitable landmark project.



















Developer: PYI Corporation (HK).


重庆保华国际中心---朝天门地区整体开发

投资商： 香港保华集团、香港保华建业集团
规划用地： 11.6万平方米
总建筑面积： 75万平方米



项目概况：

委托设计日期：2008-2009年，项目报批实施中

本项目是重庆市政府特大重点工程，位于重庆渝中半岛的门户朝天门地区，长江、嘉陵江两江交汇处，前临重庆规划展览馆，东西分别临嘉滨路、长滨路，南临陕西路、新华路及举国闻名的朝天门批发市场，属于典型的城市交通枢纽核心、历史文化高地、商贸流通中心，具有独一无二的城市地位。

设计理念：

项目占地11.6万平方米，总建筑面积75万平方米，4栋超高层，6层裙楼商业即交通总站，最高建筑360米，新增广场面积5万平方米，其中轻轨总站从标高 212处穿入商业建筑内部；项目定位集五星级酒店、5A级写字楼、酒店式公寓、BOSS会所于一体的商务中心，集大型百货、超市、主题大卖场、专业市场于一体的商业中心，集地铁轻轨总站、公交车站、长途车站、巴士站、的士站、国宾游艇码头等于一体的城市零换乘交通枢纽中心。
整体规划构思源于“山城台阶”、“重庆森林”。临新华路最高广场标高220，临朝天门广场标高200，之间以轻轨线作为观江城市主轴，并采取层层跌落交错退台，形成“山城大台阶”休闲树阵广场；360米超高层酒店构思源于“山城黄桷树”，处于200标高广场上的两江交汇点，必将新的城市名片和两江地标；广场铺装构思源于“嘉陵江旋窝”；率先在建筑内部引进立体高架路、轻轨地铁站、大坡梯、观光走廊等交通系统，形成零换乘的立体交通枢纽中心！

Google translator:


Investors: Hong Kong PYI Group, Hong Kong PYI Construction and Materials Group
Planning, land: 116,000 square meters
A total construction area: 750,000 square meters



Project Overview:

Date :2008-commissioned the design in 2009, the implementation of the project approval

Chongqing Municipal Government in this project is focused on large projects, located in Chongqing, the gateway to the peninsula渝中Chaotianmen region, the Yangtze River and Jialing River interchange the two, the former Pro Chongqing Planning Exhibition Hall, East and West, respectively, Pro嘉滨Road, Long Rd, south of Shaanxi Road, Xinhua Road and Chaotianmen famous national wholesale markets, is typically the core of the transport hub of the city, Heights, history, culture, commerce and trade circulation center, the city has a unique status.

Design Concept:

Project occupies an area of 116,000 square meters, with a total construction area of 750,000 square meters, four skyscrapers, 6-storey commercial podium that transport terminus, the maximum 360 meters of construction, a new plaza area of 50,000 square meters, including light rail terminus from the elevation of 212 commercial buildings within penetration; project targeted set of five-star hotels, 5A class office buildings, serviced apartments, BOSS club in one of the Business Center, set large-scale department stores, supermarkets, shopping theme, professional market in one of the commercial center , sets the MTR Light Rail Station, Bus Stop, long-distance stations, bus stops, taxi stands, Odeon Marina one of the city equal to zero transfer traffic hub.
From the overall planning concept of "mountain stage", "Chungking Express." Pro Plaza highest elevation of Xinhua Road 220, Pro Chaotianmen Square elevation 200, a light rail line between the concept of Jiang as the main cities and take back Taiwan staggered layers fall to form a "big mountain stage" leisure Tree Square array; 360 meters high-rise hotel concept from the "mountain city黄桷树", at an elevation of 200 square meeting point of two rivers, the city will be the new card and the two landmark Jiang; Plaza pavement from the idea of "spin Jialingjiang Waterloo"; take the lead in the introduction of three-dimensional internal construction of elevated road , Light Rail Mass Transit Railway stations, large sloping staircase, tourism corridor and other traffic systems, the formation of three-dimensional zero-transfer traffic hub.


http://www.hk-hc.com/portfolio_project01.asp?id=108&page=1


----------



## z0rg

> *WUXI | Wuxi Suning Plaza | 318m, 68 floors. Under construction – Ground works*. Architect: RTKL. Developer: Suning Real Estate. Released in May 2008, clearing works have progressed fast since then. Ground breaking ceremony is expected for mid-2009. *Project thread*.


New official height: 328m
http://www.suningestate.com/shownews.aspx?nid=106


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | China 117 Tower | 600m, 117 floors. Construction – Foundation works*. Architect: P&T. Developer: Goldin Properties. Currently Tianjin’s tallest approved supertall, this project will become the main landmark of the newly re-developed Huayuan Industry Park area. The master plan includes tens of residential highrises and two twin towers around 70 floors. The vague appearance of the available renders and the lack of information concerning the architectural layout may indicate that the actual tower is still under design, and therefore will be probably very different from the known images. Ground breaking ceremony took place in December 2007 and the huge plot started to show fast ground works in late 2008. *Project thread*.


Models posted by 我热爱天津. The final height is very likely to be 597m. Upwards revision to 650m unconfirmed.


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | South Station Cluster | 300m~. Proposed – Under design*. Architect: KPF. Developer: Kowloon Development. The final layout for this cluster is extremely unclear. According to preliminary plans, it would host four towers around 70 floors, 300m each. In early 2008, the design got upgraded to a 420m twin project. However, in 2009 the latest models show a single supertall around 300m. The whole masterplan is still under design anyway.


Another version, from CITIC's website. The main tower has around 80 floors.

http://www.south.citic.com/iwcm/nul...zAxMWQ0NjdkYzk4ODAwM2YscDosYTosbTo=/show.vsml


----------



## Atmosphere

Hmm the towers are looking nice but the wall they form is too big.


----------



## z0rg

Greenland Group is planning a 300m+ tower in Shanghai Songjiang district. No pics.

http://finance.ifeng.com/roll/20090717/953945.shtml
http://www.westlaketea.com/xinhua/shownews.asp?id=30590


----------



## z0rg

> *GUANGZHOU | East Tower | 488m, 120 floors. Approved – Under design*. Architect: P&T Architects and HSA. Developer: New World Land. Soon after the new developer purchased the project in December 2008, a new design was announced breaking the symmetry of the former twin project. Though there are some available renders, the project remains under design phase, and no outcome is expected to be launched before May 2009. Works are scheduled to be started in September 2010. *Project thread*.


Dennis Lau & Ng Chun Man proposal. 522m, 120 floors.

Site Area : 26,494.184m² 
Total Gross Floor Area : 398,009m² 
Office Area : 212,533.5m²
Hotel Area : 33,836.5m²
Hotel Room No. : 290
Commercial Area : 55,120.5m²
Serviced Apartment Area : 96,518.5m²
No. of Storeys Above Ground : 120
No. of Podium Floors : 5
No. of Basement Floors : 4
Car Park No.: 1,700
Building Height : 522m

http://www.dln.com.hk


----------



## z0rg

12 preliminary proposals for the PYI International Center in Chongqing. Notice that the 3 residential towers on the left are 207m each. Sad to say that some proposals look shorter than 300m.

No heights provided, but I added my personal estimation.

Proposal 1. 2x250m~









Proposal 2. 350~, 280~, 200~









Proposal 3. 350-400









Proposal 4. 2x200+









Proposal 5. 300+, 250+, 200+.









Proposal 6. 400+.









Proposal 7. 2x300-340









Proposal 8. 300+, 2x200+.









Proposal 9. 280~









Proposal 10. 2x300+









Proposal 11. 250+, 200+









Proposal 12. 350+, 300+, 200+, 180+.










They want this project to be a global landmark to put Chongqing on the map of the world class cities. Imo only a couple of proposals look eye-catching enogugh to become a world class skyscraper project. Nowadays, if you want a global skyscraper landmark you need either something incredibly tall (at least 500+), incredibly expensive and over-designed (and therefore ugly for most people) or very unique twin tower project to get that. 

Some of these proposals (3rd, 9th, 10th) look rather irrelevant, they wouldn't even become Chongqing's city main skyscraper landmark in comparison with those 400+ projects approved in other areas of the city.

Only the 12th proposal is good imo, but I would be happy if they chose the 6th, 2nd or maybe the 10th, 7th or 3rd ones.

I wish they built a 888m, 188 floor tower. That would be a world class project for sure. A 500m twin project would be nice too


----------



## Scion

My favourites in order: 12, 9, 2, 8


----------



## z0rg

Another supertall coming for Wuhan. 371m. This project has been revised upwards from 200m. It's called something like Wuhan Zhengan Industrial Building. What is Zhengan/正安?


----------



## z0rg

> *NANJING | Xinjekou Plaza | 300m+. Approved – Design contest*. Developer: Suning Real Estate. This supertall project was released in mid-2008. Several proposals have been unveiled, but it is not clear which one got picked as the final design.


Another render









The information about this project is still very confusing (at least to me ). I've read people claiming that this tower will be 380, 400, 450 and 458m...


Then Suning is planning a project called Hunan Lu Suning Plaza, whose maximum height is 350m. I don't know Nanjing city, maybe this project is the same as Xinjiekou Plaza, just the latest version. Anyway, seems clear that Hunan Lu Suning Plaza is composed by 2x300m+. 澈明星辰 posted these pics today as the local NJTV announced it on the news yesterday.


----------



## the spliff fairy

z0rg said:


> 12 preliminary proposals for the PYI International Center in Chongqing. Notice that the 3 residential towers on the left are 207m each. Sad to say that some proposals look shorter than 300m.
> 
> No heights provided, but I added my personal estimation.
> 
> Proposal 1. 2x250m~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 2. 350~, 280~, 200~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 3. 350-400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 4. 2x200+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 5. 300+, 250+, 200+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 6. 400+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 7. 2x300-340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 8. 300+, 2x200+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 9. 280~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 10. 2x300+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 11. 250+, 200+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 12. 350+, 300+, 200+, 180+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They want this project to be a global landmark to put Chongqing on the map of the world class cities. Imo only a couple of proposals look eye-catching enogugh to become a world class skyscraper project. Nowadays, if you want a global skyscraper landmark you need either something incredibly tall (at least 500+), incredibly expensive and over-designed (and therefore ugly for most people) or very unique twin tower project to get that.
> 
> Some of these proposals (3rd, 9th, 10th) look rather irrelevant, they wouldn't even become Chongqing's city main skyscraper landmark in comparison with those 400+ projects approved in other areas of the city.
> 
> Only the 12th proposal is good imo, but I would be happy if they chose the 6th, 2nd or maybe the 10th, 7th or 3rd ones.
> 
> I wish they built a 888m, 188 floor tower. That would be a world class project for sure. A 500m twin project would be nice too


12, 5, 8 then 4


----------



## z0rg

> *CHONGQING | Jialing Fanying | 455m, 105 floors. Under construction – Ground works*. Architect: KPF. Developer: Shui On Land. This is the main skyscraper of the Chongqing Tiandi masterplan, located at Hualongqiao district. The main project is composed by three towers erecting on a huge podium. The other two towers have 260m and 198m. The final version was unveiled in January 2008 after dismissing the former layout by SOM, whose height stood at 398m, preventing it from becoming Chongqing’s tallest building. However, the Jialing Fanying failed to become Chongqing’s tallest supertall again as the ASE Center was confirmed to be even taller in mid-2008. On the other hand, the Chairman of Shui On Group announced in October that year that the project would be eventually revised upwards once again to 460m+ in order to regain the title. The construction start has been delayed for several years due to the height race taking place between the main projects in town, but the completion date remains at 2014. Further revisions seem unlikely anyway. *Project thread*.


Finally KPF added this one to its portfolio at its website.

Final heights:

468m, 105 floors.
255m, 52 floors.
174m, 47 floors.
















































CHONGQING SUPER TOWER
CHONGQING, PRC

CLIENT : SHUI ON LAND

As a centerpiece of the Tian Di Master Plan, the Chongqing Super High-rise Tower project will provide a synergy of uses, including office, residential, retail and entertainment to bring energy, activity and value to the site. Inspired by the sailing ships that once plied the waters of the surrounding Yangtze and Jialing Rivers, the ChongQing Super High-rise Tower’s lightness and graceful form is expressed both in the simple form of the tower and adjacent low-rise towers and retail podium, and further through the towers’ façades.

A central public plaza at the center of the project site, situated between the main tower, retail podium and low-rise residential and office towers, acts as a place of assembly and meeting. Transformable structure gives the ability to provide shelter for events, and elevated platform edges provide a panoramic view of the Jialing River. The ceremonial drop-off and formal entry landscape at the south end of the site are integrated with the central plaza through continued use of paving to soften the edges of the project landscape and allow for emergency vehicle access.

The two smaller towers—a low service apartment block to the east and a mid-rise single use office tower to the west—have been placed on the site so as to minimize cross viewing between each other, and have been scaled to relate to the height of the buildings proposed for the adjacent sites. All three towers employ a similar, but not identical, architectural vocabulary to visually reinforce one another and provide identity to this first phase of development.

The planning and massing of the 4-story retail podium has been conceived to take advantage of the two distinct frontalities on site, again taking influence from the sail form--developed to look almost like a piece of sail cloth blowing in the breeze. The south face of the podium is developed as a continuous street wall, meant to pair with the future development across the street and to provide continuity to the scale of urban fabric. More critically, the podium has been developed with sky-lit atrium/arcades that pass from this south façade through the retail elements to an external, elevated promenade facing the river. This public amenity, raised above the roadway that runs along the river's edge, will give spectacular views and provide space for a dynamic mix of entertainment, retail, restaurants and cafes.

The curtainwall design aims to instill a sense of movement and lightness, consisting of glass that envelops the curving form of the towers and sloping inwards as they rise adding to the organic feel of the structures. This form also helps to minimize light contamination, as the light hitting the exterior surfaces will be dispersed rather than concentrated. Constructed of repeating 9-meter modules with repetitive patterns of vertically-linked double-story units, the framing emphasizes the double-curved form of the tower and suggests the tension of sails in the wind. The glazing will be of high performance IGUs, with a mildly reflective coating (roughly 20% reflectivity) on the second surface of a lightly tinted glass. 

SPECS
FACILITY
Mixed-use: office, residential, retail and entertainment with public plaza

SIZE
8 million SF / 681,065 SM

STATUS
Construction Administration

CREDITS
Shui On Land

www.kpf.com


----------



## z0rg

More renders of Changsha new CBD. Developed by Gale International. Architect: KPF. The main tower has 400m. The designs are still very conceptual I guess.

http://www.galeintl.com/home/gallery.aspx


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Does the global recession not affect China?

How is all this development possible?


----------



## SilentStrike

the spliff fairy said:


> 12, 5, 8 then 4


only 12 is a worthy design of the plot its getting. If an ugly building in build there, the whole skyline is ruined. Plz splash some cash for a design on that plot.


----------



## the spliff fairy

a site like that deserves something quite sculptural, like the tip of Manhattan made sharper.


----------



## Whiteeclipse

Hed_Kandi said:


> Does the global recession not affect China?
> 
> How is all this development possible?


Every country is affected by the global recession. 

Chinese government is very rich, they are investing lots of money internally. 

While China has been developing due to exports, China now is focusing on internal development which is fueling growth.


----------



## oliver999

chinese house selling madly hot the first half of 2009,also price soring high


----------



## z0rg

> *WUXI | The Wharf Times Square | 339m, 83 floors. On hold – Ground works*. Architect: SOM. Developer: The Wharf Holdings. Though started in late 2007, it has remained on hold for more than one year. According to recent rumors, it may be redesigned. Completion is scheduled for 2014. *Project thread*.


Construction start: Jan 1st 2010
Completion: Jan 1st 2013
68 floors and 2x48 floors. Anybody can read the heights?

Final design:


----------



## z0rg

New one for Chongqing. They don't know what it is.









Also they are changing the design for the Yingli Tower now that it has started foundation works. Huge pity, I love the former version.


----------



## z0rg

z0rg said:


> Wuhan is planning a 436m, 112 floor tower.
> 
> http://cjmp.cnhan.com/cjrb/html/2009-08/16/content_1767833.htm
> 
> I don't know if this project is totally new or a revision of another one we already knew.
> 
> If confirmed, it would become the 7th supertall project for Wuhan.


This tower will have 438m, and will be built next to the Wuhan Center (428m), in the new Wangjiadun CBD. Will be developed by Evergrande Real Estate Group (Guangzhou), formerly called Zhengda Real Estate. Wangjiadun CBD has 6 plots served for supertalls, all of them 400m+ according to the preliminary models.

http://news.rexian.net.cn/info/2009/0822/63553.htm
http://news.wuhan.soufun.com/2009-08-23/2745363.htm

I'll open a thread as soon as they release some renders.

Concept models of Wangjiadun CBD. I don't know in what plot will be Evergrande's tower.



















Wuhan Center, 428m, the only actual design in the model


----------



## z0rg

KPF added its Meixi Lake masterplan project to its website. The tallest tower will have 400m according to press releases. In the last weeks KPF has added a lot of projects to its website, hope they keep updating so that we can see high resolution renders of their supertall projects in Tianjin and Shenzhen.

http://www.kpf.com/

*
MEIXI LAKE
CHANGSHA, PRC

CLIENT : GALE INTERNATIONAL*

Meixi Lake is a New City in the West Changsha Pioneer Zone in the Hunan Province of the People’s Republic of China. Meixi Lake will be home to 180,000 inhabitants and will provide sustainable neighborhoods for living, working, recreation, culture, entertainment and convention. The CBD wraps around a 3.85 kilometer long lake lined with a public promenade from which canals and gardens connect to the eight residential neighborhoods. This city maintains the highest international standards for sustainable living.

The KPF design for the Meixi Lake master plan seeks to establish a paradigm of man living in balance with nature. A densely concentrated urban plan, packed with a full variety of functions and building types, is integrated with mountains, lakes, parks and canals, resulting in an environment which promotes both health and prosperity. As a new center within the larger metropolitan area of Changsha, Meixi proposes to offer a new model for the future of the Chinese city. Advanced environmental engineering, pedestrian planning, cluster zoning, and garden integration, are all made part of a holistic strategy of design in this healthy city.

The first element of the Meixi plan is water. Water is retained to form a 40 hectare lake, which constitutes the "central park" of the city. This lake provides for boat transport linkages, creates conditions for edge gardens, and makes places for cultural venues. Around the circular heart of this water body is wrapped the mixed use CBD. Here, high rise building districts are connected by a pedestrian tram street, reducing the need for car use in the city center.

Radiating from the water's edge is a series of canals, allowing for boat transport from the city center to any one of eight neighborhood clusters. Each cluster houses about 10,000 people, and includes a village center featuring a school, shopping area, and other public functions. These neighborhoods are separated from one another by green buffers which accommodate exercise fields and natural landscape zones. The architecture of each "village" will be different, but material and formal coherence will be encouraged within each zone so as to create a sense of place.

SPECS
FACILITY
Mixed-Use Masterplan and Urban Design: Office, Residential, Retail, Academic, Cultural and Park

SIZE
Total area - 1,675 Acre

STATUS
Under Construction
Year of Completion: 2020

CREDITS
Client: Gale International
Engineering: Arup


----------



## skyscraper100

taller version of torre bicentario.


----------



## Gaeus

That Changsha concept project is way too fabulous. I wonder if this one is already approved? I am already used to Chinese projects being approved right away so forgive for asking that question. :lol::cheers::lol:


----------



## z0rg

Models of Suzhou's two CBDs.

West Lake. 2x400m twins and 4x300m in addition to the Gate of the East Tower (300m).
Plot map: http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/z0rgggg/others/cbd02.jpg
For some reason they removed 2 of the 300m towers in the models.

East Lake. 1x420m and 3x300m. The 420m is the project developed by The Wharf, whose actual height will be taller than 500m according to some proposals. One of the 300m will be developed by Shun Hung Kai.
Plot map: http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/z0rgggg/cwd02.jpg


----------



## deepblue01

cool, thanks zorg, just wondering, when looking from the front, will the gate cover the twin towers? Also, if it goes to plan, i hope the twins will remain twins and not change the designs half way


----------



## z0rg

^^ They aren't supposed to be identical twins but two different projects with a similar height.


----------



## Ukraine

Correct me please if I'm stupid but the lake reminds me of China's map


----------



## sakai

looks like a cartoonish skull


----------



## SilentStrike

Ukraine said:


> Correct me please if I'm stupid but the lake reminds me of China's map


ehhh


----------



## Atmosphere

It does a little bit yeah. If you look at the map of china and turn it 90 degrees. But I still think it's just a coincidence.


----------



## zztceffe

CHINA OMG :eek2:


----------



## z0rg

100+ floor tower coming in Nanchang. Just a concept proposal by the moment.

　　在钨都广场规划建设高度为100层以上的赣州之星等现代简约欧式风格建筑群。在三条城市主干道交汇处，周边用三组高层建筑来界定这一城市空间，在裙楼用环型天桥将其串联为整体。东侧已规划有商会大厦，南侧地块规划一组节节向上的高层建筑。西侧地块布置赣州最高的地标建筑赣州之星，设计为地标性的生态型写字楼，人们从城市不同角度都能仰望到它，成为整体城市空间的控制点，具有标志感和导引性。

http://www.ningdu.gov.cn/xwzx/gnyw/200908/t20090820_21887.htm
http://www.gzjj.gov.cn/redShow.asp?ArticleID=10924
http://www.9ihome.com/info/a9iHome/2009/200908/14471_2.shtml


----------



## z0rg

And ANOTHER one for Wuhan. This one has been revised upwards from 59 to 74 floors. I'll open a thread as soon as we get new images and a clear confirmation.
Developer: Shanghai Penxin Group. It's called 水游城, something like Water City.
http://www.peng-xin.com.cn

Former designs:


----------



## z0rg

Concept proposals for the south extension of Guangzhou CBD. Pics by fosk.

There are 3 proposals.
Basically, the 1st proposal includes a tower around 60 floors, 250m+; the 2nd proposal includes a tower around 80 floors, 350m+; and the third proposal includes two twin towers around 280m. Of course all of this is extremely conceptual.


Proposal 1












































































































Proposal 2













































































































Proposal 3


----------



## z0rg

> *WUXI | PTW Architects Masterplan | 350m+, 86 floors. Concept proposal*. Architect: PTW.There isn’t any information available about this project, only some renders from PTW Studio confirming a masterplan in Wuxi with an 86 floor tower.


This project has been started already. The main tower will have 280m, unknown number of floors. I don't think the height is final, but anyway seems like the project has been revised downards below 300m.

I don't know if these news are good or bad. Honestly, I used to think that this one would become a never built proposal. 

Developer: SPG Group (Shanghai)
Masterplan architect: PTW
Main tower architect: SOM
280m, number of floors unknown.


----------



## z0rg

> *SHANGHAI | Xujiahui Center | 380m. Proposed – Under design*. Very old project re-launched for several times. Formerly a 459m proposal by John Portman, it became on hold in late 1990’s. Around 2006,new versions by SOM and Foster were launched, no approval was confirmed though. The local government announced in October 2008 that the new height will be 380m, but the new design remains unveiled. *Project thread*.


Render posted by moyan808. No info. It has around 80 floors, plus the roof structure. It could reach 400m imo. The spire must reach 400m for sure.


----------



## z0rg

Concept renders for Dandong business district. Dandong is a 0.7 million city on the border between China and North Korea and it is scheluded to become a major export production center. The new area includes a tower that seems taller than 300m, I'll include it as a concept proposal.


----------



## Atmosphere

That looks fantastic. 0.7 million people isn't much. How many people will live in Dandong after this is complete? Looks like the city will double in size.


----------



## jacks

Going back to the Suzhou plan, on the 'round' render, in which direction is old Suzhou? I'm assuming they have no plans to stick highrise inside the old city... 
Cheers.


----------



## z0rg

September version.



Ranking by height









Ranking by city









Quick map









Detailed map


----------



## YannSZ

^^ :bow:


----------



## Atmosphere

Is there an award for "best forummer of the year" ? Because it's time Zorg gets one!


----------



## z0rg

Huge masterplan in Shanghai by Gensler. There's one supertall there it seems. We'll see...





































*Does China's leading business city have what it takes to be a top-tier global financial center?*

The Master Plan is a transformative and sustainable vision for the redevelopment of the Huangpu district of Puxi in Shanghai. The plan provides a rational framework for the transformation of the district that supports the overall vision of a modern Shanghai as a major global financial center.

The project design drew from studies of world global financial centers, including New York and London, to determine the physical elements that make prime financial centers attractive to businesses and talents. The key components of the Master Plan include the creation of mixed-use districts, with office, service apartment, retail and cultural facilities; the reliance on and full integration of public transportation into the master plan; and a carefully integrated preservation to tie the new infill development with the history of the district.

Because of its unique location and rich history, the Master Plan is more akin to a selective urban intervention strategy than to a major reconstruction of the entire area. The design team worked with local design institutes evaluating significance of all build environment on site. The district history played a key determinant role in shaping the plan, including the location of high rise towers to mark key gateways to the old City and to define the whole district on the Shanghai skyline. Selective preservation will transform unique historic neighbourhoods into mixed-use retail and cultural sub-districts. A major cultural institution on the Bund will transform the image of the district and Shanghai worldwide and become a catalyst for investment in the area.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=12255


----------



## deepblue01

so they are going to clear the whole land and then rebuild some of the traditional Chinese and European style buildings? I hope they can preserve that kind of history in Shanghai. Hopefully things will turn out fine


----------



## staff

The supertall will be located in the block next to the supertall at Xintiandi II.


----------



## bonivison

上海 
全世界最具魔力的城市！


----------



## z0rg

staff said:


> The supertall will be located in the block next to the supertall at Xintiandi II.


Very close to each other. Just one plot between both them.


----------



## z0rg

深圳海雅集团/Haiya Group (Shenzhen) announces it wants to build a 98 floor project in Kunming. No pics.
http://www.kesum.cn/sydl/Print.asp?ArticleID=107330
http://www.airnews.cn/hotel/71396.shtml
http://traveldaily.cn/news/33995_5.html


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | Tianjin TEDA Towers | 358m, 80 floors. Approved*. Architect: Atkins. Planned in Binhai New Area, this weird design by Atkins is the result of a competition for a landmark project to be located in TEDA. The rejected designs were presented by SOM, Portman, SBA and Nikken Sekkei. Construction is scheduled to be started in 2009. *Project thread*.


This tower has been revised upwards to 455m. It will be started in 2010 and completed within 2013.
http://www.tj.gov.cn/zwgk/zwxx/zwdt/wbjdt/200909/t20090916_103697.htm
http://www.buildnet.cn/Html/News/2009/09/54730.shtml
http://www.tanggu.net.cn/news/shownews.asp?newsid=80271
http://economy.enorth.com.cn/system/2009/09/15/004200554.shtml


----------



## z0rg

Another concept supertall for Guangzhou. Located not too far away from Zhujiang CBD twin towers, opposite the convention center. Pics by fosk. Expected height: 500m~.

http://gd.nfdaily.cn/content/2009-09/18/content_5819523.htm
http://www.chinanews.com.cn/estate/estate-qnht/news/2009/09-18/1872950.shtml
http://gd.news.sina.com.cn/news/2009/09/18/663910.html





































Looks like they picked Atkins' proposal for the East Tower for the concept modeling, or maybe that's the actual design. We'll see.


----------



## z0rg

> *CHONGQING | Global Financial Building | 331m, 81 floors. Approved – Design contest*. Developer: IFC. This tower is one of the numerous supertalls on going in the ultra-dense Jiefangbei district in the city of Chongqing. In early 2009 construction start was announced for the second half of the year. The final design remains unclear, as many versions have been launched successively. The name of the project at this plot has changed for many times too. From Lifan Edifice to Fortune Center, Chongqing World Financial Center and finally Global Financial Building. *Project thread*.


Possible new final design. 320m, 69 floors.


----------



## z0rg

> *WUHAN | Wuhan International Finance Center | 400m~. Proposed – Design contest*. This tower is the first actual project released at Wuhan’s new Wangjiadun CBD. Six proposals, ranging from 350 to 400m, have been released by three architecture studios: SOM, ECADI and CADREG, offering two versions each. The project was released in January 2009. *Project thread*.


Final design, by ECADI. 428m, 88 floors. Ground breaking ceremony took place today.


----------



## z0rg

660m, 138 floors proposed for Wuhan at the Wangjiadun CBD.
I can't find any official link about this proposal, we shouldn't open a thread till we can confirm it.




































Diagram with some of the tallest towers in China


----------



## z0rg

> *SHENYANG | Shenyang Eton Center | 400m, 88 floors; 300m, 58 floors. Approved*. Architect: John Portman. Developer: Eton Properties. Located in Shenhe district, next to Hang Lung Plaza twin towers, this project will be started in mid-2009 according to recent releases. The final layout was decided in late 2008 after dismissing NBBJ’s proposal. The current height probably doesn’t include the spires in the main tower. *Project thread*.


New design? Unconfirmed by the moment. Ground breaking ceremony will take place on monday. They say that the tallest tower will have 440m.


----------



## z0rg

> *CHONGQING | Yingli Tower | 318m, 72 floors. Under construction – Ground works*. Developer: Yingli Properties. After two years of countless design changes and extender clearing works, actual construction started in late 2008. Foundation works will start within the first half of 2009 as they finish the hole. *Project thread*.


Final design. 318m, 72 floors.


----------



## teddybear

Getting taller! I'm curious who will take the title for 888m???


----------



## ZZ-II

i hope shanghai


----------



## Þróndeimr

z0rg said:


> Final design. 318m, 72 floors.
> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/z0rgggg/others2/4628795420090926013455079.jpg


Awesome, that new design is better than the previous one!


----------



## the spliff fairy

which building is that the right end?


----------



## z0rg

^^ East Tower, 476m, but it is one of the rejected designs. The diagram isn't too accurate, it has some other errors:
China 117 Tower: 570m according to the diagram, but it has 597m.
Shanghai Tower: 636m, should be 632m.
West Tower: 432m, should be 440m, 432 is a very old height.
CCTV: 270m. Lol, it has only 234m.


----------



## sakai

teddybear said:


> Getting taller! I'm curious who will take the title for 888m???


what?


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

the spliff fairy said:


> which building is that the right end?


OMG !!! China is maniak boooooooming again !!!! :bash: 

:nuts: :nuts: :nuts:

660m...only 158 lower than the Burj Dubai.


----------



## z0rg

> *GUANGZHOU | East Tower | 488m, 120 floors. Approved – Under design*. Architect: P&T Architects and HSA. Developer: New World Land. Soon after the new developer purchased the project in December 2008, a new design was announced breaking the symmetry of the former twin project. Though there are some available renders, the project remains under design phase, and no outcome is expected to be launched before May 2009. Works are scheduled to be started in September 2010. *Project thread*.


Final design. 530m, 116 floors, by KPF. Ground breaking ceremony took place on September 28th.

http://office.gz.focus.cn/news/2009-09-28/766356.html
http://gz.house.163.com/09/0928/08/5K9KBGIF00873C6D.html
http://news.winfang.com/news-111868.html


----------



## z0rg

> *SHENYANG | Shenyang Eton Center | 400m, 88 floors; 300m, 58 floors. Approved*. Architect: John Portman. Developer: Eton Properties. Located in Shenhe district, next to Hang Lung Plaza twin towers, this project will be started in mid-2009 according to recent releases. The final layout was decided in late 2008 after dismissing NBBJ’s proposal. The current height probably doesn’t include the spires in the main tower. *Project thread*.


Ground breaking ceremony took place on September 29th. Maximum height: 400m, 90 floors. No details, no renders. The final design hasn't been released imo.

裕景地产集团通过招拍挂方式早前以13亿元人民币拿下了沈阳“金廊”28#地块。该地块毗邻著名的沈阳市政府广场，总占地面积约8.4万平方米，总建筑面积120万平方米，规划为集超五星级酒店、五A级写字间、国际商业中心等多业态的大型都市综合体，总投资将达到80亿元，其中最高建筑规划为约90层，高度近400米。此项目竣工之后，将与大连裕景中心项目联袂上演中国新北方的雍容风采。 

Eton Properties Group shot hanging way through the earlier move to 1.3 billion yuan in Shenyang won the "Golden Corridor" 28 # block. The land is adjacent to the famous Square of Shenyang Municipal Government, with a total area of about 8.4 million square meters, total construction area of 1.2 million square meters, planning for the set of super five-star hotel, five A-Scriptorium, an international business center and many other large-scale Yetai urban complex, with a total investment will reach 80 million, of which the tallest building planned for about 90 layers, height of nearly 400 meters. After completion of this project will be moving in unison with the Dalian Eton Center project be staged in northern China's new style of Grace.

http://news.dichan.com/news69569.html


----------



## Dancing Banana

i like the new east tower design, it fits the west tower better than the previous designs, it will be a timeless classic ... and i like setbacks :banana:

but i would still prefer twins, because i dont find west tower that attractive without his twin brother. it would look so much better if there were two such monolitic structures.


----------



## stefanguti

Interesting thread. Keep on posting.


----------



## z0rg

*Ranking by height*









*Ranking by city*









*Quick map*









*Detailed map*


----------



## SqueezeDog

stefanguti said:


> Interesting thread. Keep on posting.


The thread is spectacular! I haven't seen anything as comprehensive as this thread on this forum! I say WOW! Zorg poster is amazing poster!


----------



## kozi

---


----------



## stefanguti

Who is composing all those statistics??

Unbelievable!

China will have more 500m+ buildings then the rest of the world!


----------



## staff

^^
Thank z0rg for it. He is behind it all!


----------



## imqcq

Zorg, among the cities in CHN referred above,
how many cities you have been to ?
it seems you master lots of info about them.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Only Beijing, Shanghai, Hangzhou, Suzhou and Xi'an.


----------



## imqcq

^^
welcome to Shanghai 2010 Expo
welcome to Guanzhou 2010 Asian Games
welcome to Shenzhen 2011 Summer Universiade
welcome to Tianjin 2013 East Asian Games


----------



## z0rg

^^ 3q 


Beijing CBD Eastwards extension.


All this has been released yesterday and today. I can't find decent renders, sorry. Only screenshots of the videos broadcasted by the CCTV yesterday.

The *highest* proposal has 668m. Other articles claim they are planning *3x330m*.
Completion: 6-8 years.
Total area of the masterplan: 7 million sqm.


Videos:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTI0OTc2NDAw.html
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTI0OTc1MzIw.html
http://space.tv.cctv.com/video/VIDE1255325091446882
http://space.tv.cctv.com/video/VIDE1255357361655888
http://space.tv.cctv.com/video/VIDE1255350075949886
http://tv.btv.com.cn/v/btv5/sdjjbd09.htm

News:
http://www.soufun.com/office/2009-10-13/2832794.htm
http://www.022net.com/2009/10-13/43595123312805.html
http://beijing.qianlong.com/3825/2009/10/12/[email protected]

7 proposals by:
SOM
KPF
Foster
ADPi
China Academy of Urban Planning & Design
Tsinghua Urban Planning & Design Institute
Guangzhou Urban Planning & Deisng Institute

Screenshots of the different proposals. No idea what renders are proposed by each studio, or what studio proposed the 668m one. Hopefully they'll release detailed info soon so that we can put things in order. Anyway there's no reason to think they'll pick the tallest proposal by the moment...































































































































































































All heights are my personal estimates. Pics by 拾掇拾掇


Proposal 1. 1x668m (official), 2x400m+ and 4x300-450m~

These towers have 88~, 80~, 72~ and 70~ floors.









The other three have 150~ , 100~ and 90~ floors.




































Proposal 2. 1x500m~ and 1x300m~. The main towers have around 116 and 70 floors.













































Proposal 3. 1x500m~ and 4x275m+






















































Proposal 4. 1x300m~


















Proposal 5. By SOM. 1x452m~, 110+ floors; 1x375m~, 88~ floors; 2x310m~, 70~ floors; and 2x250m+































































Proposal 6. 1x500m~. Also a TV tower around 600m.






















































Proposal 7. No pics


----------



## staff

Amazing!! Go Beijing!


----------



## big-dog

z0rg said:


> *Ranking by height*
> 
> *Ranking by city*
> 
> *Quick map*
> 
> *Detailed map*


unbelievable. most comprehensive data ever! I can keep reading them for a whole day!


----------



## bonivison

ZORG
Thank you very much
amazing that you can collect so detailed information of Chinese construction
considering that you are not Chinese, it's really unbelievable
You are the greatest man in this forum!!


----------



## baidu

bonivison said:


> ZORG
> You are the greatest man in this forum!!


no doubt:cheers:


----------



## z0rg

Remember that rumor about the 505m twin tower megaproject in Beijing a few years ago? Fanhai International Twin Towers. 

We never managed to confirm it. But it seems there is indeed some real Fanhai proposal. 

I don't know what to think. No dates, maybe it is a stale proposal and it's been in this website for years and nobody noticed. 

The tallest tower has around 70 floors and a big crown, probably 300m+. The other two are around 53 floors.












Fan Hai International Centre, China 

Northeast of Beijing’s Central Business District, and framed by Chao Yang Park, the new Fan Hai International Centre will form the crown of the Chao Yang District. As the tallest building located within the District, the new Centre will be very influential on the future development of the area.

The project will serve as a landmark not only for the Chao Yang District, but the entire city. Inspired by icons of Beijing’s traditional architecture, the design endeavours to unify the city’s significant cultural aspects with modernity and innovative technology. The project will reinforce Beijing’s existing texture, and encourage connectivity within the city, while also becoming its own distinct destination.

The project consists of two office towers, a serviced apartment/hotel tower and a retail exhibition area organised around a central arrival plaza - the proximity of the elements ensures a highly interactive environment. 

More renders:
http://www.woodsbagot.com/en/Pages/FanHaiInternationalCentre.aspx


----------



## snapdragon

Please z0rg don't raise any further hopes that crash very quickly and ofcourse sadly .I am still not over the dissapointment of not yet seeing the foundation party for the Pingan international finance centre at shenzen .


----------



## macpolo

Urban Forest by MAD architects brings together nature and the urban metropolis
Posted by: Aditi Justa | Dec 1 2009




After vertical farms, now it’s time to see urban forests standing high. Deriving inspiration from mountainous Chinese landscapes, MAD architects have planned to build a commercial high-rise structure in Chongqing, China. Dubbed the ‘Urban Forest’, the tall building brings nature and open space together in a crowded and compact manner. The 70 story building is made up of curved, abstracted shaped floors which have been layered slightly off-center from one another. A core cylindrical structure connecting the floors supports and hosts the mechanical systems and elevators.



Each level of the structure from bottom to top is protected by full-length glass windows providing the perfect city view. It also incorporates varying size balconies, crystal-clear pools, beautiful trees and amazing courtyards. The floors are a mix of open spaces and offices or residential space. The urban forest is the beautiful amalgamation of nature and the urban metropolis.

































































location nowadays


----------



## staff

I soo want to see that built. Would be a famous icon for CQ.


----------



## z0rg

Huge project in Shenyang we didn't know about. I'll open a thread if I can find any press release or developer, etc.

http://www.gdsarchitects.com


----------



## staff

Map it.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*Hunnan Redevelopment Project - SHENYANG, CHINA | Google Earth*

I use the picture that zOrg post about this project, and I put this one in *Google Earth*.

Starting with a complete view of *Shenyang* city.













































Now a comparison between the picture that zOrg post and two more pics without this.









This one is from *April 13rd, 2007*









And this one from *September 21st, 2008*


----------



## z0rg

Too bad the proposal is from 2006, so maybe it was never accepted or they are planning something different. Who knows. By the way, Kowloon Development purchased several large plots in the area in 2009, but I can't find which ones. We'll have to wait a long time before making sure they are really planning something there I guess.

KDC website is completely useless. I can't find any info about their projects in Shenyang, Tianjin, etc. They are planning a supertall in Tianjin too.
http://www.kdc.com.hk/


----------



## deepblue01

hmm, so this will not be part of the other CBD, so strange to have it built next to a toll station. Also, they are demolishing the paved open area?


----------



## Þróndeimr

A possible supertall project in Changzhou? (if you know anything, inform us!) by Daemons & Daemons. These two renders are visualized by Luxigon.


----------



## z0rg

Urban Forest

By the end of 2009, MAD has completed the concept design of a 385 meter high metropolitan cultural complex in the city center of Chongqing – The Urban Forest.










This is the third skyscraper designed by MAD following the Absolute Towers in Toronto and the Sinosteel International Plaza in Tianjin, China.










Dezeen architecture and design magazine
« Log sofa by Patricia Urquiola for Artelano
Docks Dombasles by Hamonic + Masson »
Urban Forest by MAD
December 10th, 2009

Beijing architects MAD have designed a skyscraper for Chongqing, China, with gardens at each level.

Rather than consider the project vertically, the architects envisage a stack of floors, each slice shifted horizontally to create spaces for gardens and patios.

The 385 metre-high building will be called Urban Forest.

Here’s some text from MAD:

–

Urban Forest

By the end of 2009, MAD has completed the concept design of a 385 meter high metropolitan cultural complex in the city center of Chongqing – The Urban Forest.

This is the third skyscraper designed by MAD following the Absolute Towers in Toronto and the Sinosteel International Plaza in Tianjin, China.

MAD proposes a new architectural concept for the course of Chinese urban development – to actualize a sustainable multidimensional high-rise within China’s youngest municipality, where nature reincorporates into the high-density urban environment in the near future, to evoke the affection for nature once lost in the oriental ancient world and bring to the modern city dwellers.










In the year of 1997, Chongqing became the fourth direct municipality in China.










As an important pole of the growing economy in western China, the city area of Chongqing is more than twice of those of Beijing, Shanghai and Tianjin combined.










Such macro-scale urbanization should not only pushes economic growth and material prosperity, but also foster the evolution of the city’s cultural essence. Chinese cities have gone through the process of once starting from nothing, to following contemporary Western civilization urban pattern. Now, the overall economic infrastructure has oriented the direction of future development towards inland China.










What lies in the future of cities? How should one grasp the concept of emerging high-density cities of China in the context of a scenic town such as Chongqing? How does one discuss the future of architecture in Chinese cities on the base of Eastern Naturalist perspective and in the new context of China’s unique economic, social environment and globalization background? How to engage the city dwellers with an experience of nature when its presence of steadily diminishes in the face of the ever intensifying concrete jungle.










Throughout the process of contemporary Western urbanization, skyscrapers were the symbol of technological competitions, prime capitals and the formal enslavement of the powerful and the rich. Sustainable ecology became more of a demand for comfort; while the yearning of a return to nature was left ignored. The Urban Forest draws inspiration from the perspective of nature and the man-made in Eastern Philosophy, and ties the urban city life with the natural outdoor experiences.










The shape of the architecture mimics mountain range, shifting in a dynamic and yet holistic rhythm, and becomes a continuation of nature. Unlike its preceding counterparts, The Urban Forest no longer emphasizes on vertical force, instead it concentrates on the multidimensional relationships within complex anthropomorphic spaces: multilayer sky gardens, floating patios and minimal and yet well lit nesting spaces, the architectural form dissolves into the fluid spatial movements between air, wind, and light. In this environment, people encounter nature filled with unexpected surprises.










The fusion between Eastern humanism spirit and urban public spaces pioneers in the making of a sustainable multidimensional city – The Urban Forest will not be a piece of mediocre urban machinery, but an artificial organ that lives and breathes new life in the steel-and-concrete-filled city center.










Chongqing, the youngest municipality in China, holds great potential in its urban planning and construction and has the capability to be built into a most livable city, a city of pleasant environments, a traffic-jam-free city, even into a city that runs into a complete urban forest. A city with aspiration and vitality shall be courageous in envisioning and designing its great future. – Bo Xilai (Mayor of Chongqing)










In October 2009, The Urban Forest from MAD debuted in the Heart-Made, Europalia exhibition at the 2009 Europalia China. It represents the most challenging dream of the contemporary Chinese architecture — a type of urban landmark that rises from the affection for nature. It is no longer a static icon but an organic form that changes all the time with people’s perception.










Director in Charge: Ma Yansong, Dang Qun
Design Team: Yu Kui, Diego Perez, Zhao Wei, Chie Fuyuki, Fu Changrui, Jtravis B Russett, Dai Pu, Irmgard Reiter, Rasmus Palmqvist, Qin Lichao, Xie Xinyu

Location: Chongqing, China
Typology: Commercial, Office, Hotel
Site Area: 7,700 sqm
Building Area: 216,000 sqm
Building Height: 385 m
Architectural Design: MAD Ltd
Structural Design: ARUP Group Ltd

–

Posted by Rose Etherington

http://www.dezeen.com/2009/12/10/urban-forest-by-mad/


----------



## SilentStrike

lol MAD have gone mad..

their description wiht this tower is pretty good.
Still, this tower... idk if i will like it.


----------



## z0rg

In ss.cn they have posted that Henderson Land is planning a new 400m+ project in Guangzhou. 恒基海珠广场项目/Henderson Haizhu Plaza Project. Hope we can confirm this.

They announced a huge project 2 years ago, maybe they want to re-launch it?


----------



## z0rg

Poly wants to build a 300m tower in Chengdu. No images or anything.
http://www.11office.com/view.asp?id=26160


----------



## z0rg

> *GUANGZHOU | J2-2 Plot Project | 300m~. Concept proposal – Long term plan*. The design for this project hasn’t been started. Expected height is around 300m.


Ground breaking ceremony has taken place. Still no images. 

J2-2项目开工 局校荣春总经理出席开工仪式并致辞
作者：邓英 文章来源：政工部 点击数：106 更新时间：2009-12-29

12月26日下午，广州珠江新城J2-2地块彩旗飞扬、锣鼓喧天，由广州合景泰富集团、广州万洲房地产有限公司、广州万基隆置业有限公司联合开发的广州第九座300+超高层建筑——广州珠江新城J2-2项目举行了隆重的开工仪式。合景泰富集团董事孔健楠、合景广州公司总经理刘志美、万洲房产董事长苏苗、万基隆置业董事长苏盟、中建八局总经理校荣春、局广州办事处主任许啟新、广州公司总经理宗小平、党委书记于金伟等公司领导及机关、项目施工管理人员参加了开工仪式。
珠江新城J2-2工程位于广州城市核心区珠江新城，设计楼高371米、共87层，工程建成后将成为广州城市建设的又一商业地标。该工程工期紧、任务重、技术含量高，本次由我局负责基坑支护和土方开挖工程施工，日历工期120天。

Google translator:
The afternoon of December 26, Guangzhou Zhujiang New City J2-2 Block flags flying craft slice KWG Group from Guangzhou, Guangzhou, 10000 Island Real Estate Co., Ltd., Guangzhou, 10000 Keelung, jointly developed by Guangzhou Land Company Limited 9th Block 300 + high-rise building - Guangzhou Pearl River New City J2-2 Project held a grand ceremony. KWG Property Group Managing Kong Jian Nan, Hopewell Jing Liu, general manager of Guangzhou, the United States, 10000 Island real estate chairman Su Miao, Wan Su, chairman of Keelung and home League, the general manager of the school building Baju Hideharu, the Council Hsu, director of the Guangzhou office and new were Xiaoping, general manager of Guangzhou, party secretaries in companies such as leadership and authority Jinwei, project construction management staff attended the groundbreaking ceremony.
Pearl River New City J2-2 project is located in Guangzhou's urban core area of Zhujiang New City, Design 371 meters tall, a total of 87 layers, the project is completed will become another commercial building in Guangzhou city landmark. The project schedule tight, the task heavy, high technical content, this time that I is responsible for foundation pit, and earth excavation works, the calendar schedule 120 days.

http://www.cscecgz.com/Article/ShowArticle.asp?ArticleID=1887


Height: 371m
Floors: 87
Developer: KWG Property
Architect: Unveiled
Still no renders...

Ground breaking ceremony


----------



## z0rg

Possible new project designed by GMP. 深圳商贸中心大厦/ Business and Trade Center Shenzhen (weird name, I know, but that's how it's called in the renders). No official news, we can only wait and see.

http://www.fdcsky.com/ziliao/316.html

Proposal 1. 420m, 88 floors.













































Proposal 2, 380m, 88 floors.













































Proposal 3, 380m, 83 floors.


----------



## z0rg

*Ranking by height*









*Ranking by city*









*Detailed map*


----------



## z0rg

*ZHUHAI | Shizimen CBD Tower | 680m. Proposed – Under design*. Architect: HOK. In late 2009 HOK won an international competition to design a global landmark for Zhuhai’s new business area. Currently China’s tallest confirmed proposal, but likely to be a long term project. *Project thread*.







  

*WUHAN | Wangjiadun JH030902Q JH030904Q Plot Project | 660m, 138 floors. Concept proposal*. Still an unclear proposal, Wuhan’s local government is known to be planning a megatall tower bidding for the title of China’s tallest skyscraper.









*SHENZHEN | Ping An International Finance Center | 646m, 115 floors; 307m, 66 floors. Construction – Ground works*. Architect: KPF. Developer: Ping An Securities. This project is located at the plot B116-0040 in Shenzhen CBD and will host Ping An’s global headquarters, currently China’s second largest insurance company. The design has been chosen from a list of international contestants including Foster, SOM and Nikken Sekkei. The design is still provisional, and the spire could be scrapped reducing the height to 588m. *Project thread*.







            







       

*SHANGHAI | Shanghai Tower | 632m, 128 floors. Construction – Foundation works*. Architect: Gensler. Developer: Shanghai Tower Construction and Development. Located at Lujiazui’s Z-32 plot, the Shanghai Tower will become Lujiazui’s third supertall and the tallest structure in China when completed by 2014. The design was chosen from a wide range of proposals including several first tier international architecture firms like KPF, SOM, Foster and RTKL, as well as several national studios such as SIADR. Foster and Gensler became the two finalists in mid-2008 and the final design was released in the fourth quarter of that year. The underground floors should be filled in the first half of 2010. The long-awaited megaproject will culminate the construction of Lujiazui as China Mainland’s largest CBD, whose development started in 1990. *Project thread*.







                            







                    

*TIANJIN | Goldin Finance 117 | 597m, 117 floors. Construction – Foundation works*. Architect: P&T. Developer: Goldin Properties. Currently Tianjin’s tallest approved supertall, this project will become the main landmark of the newly re-developed Huayuan Industry Park area. The master plan includes tens of residential highrises and two twin towers around 70 floors. The vague appearance of the available renders and the lack of information concerning the architectural layout may indicate that the actual tower is still under design, and therefore will be probably very different from the known images. Ground breaking ceremony took place in December 2007 and the piling works been progressing since early 2009. *Project thread*.















   

*SHANGHAI | Shanghai World Trade Center | 550m+, 120 floors. Proposed – Announced*.Released in mid 2009, Puxi’s tallest building shall be constructed in Changning. No image has been released by the moment, and it is likely to be a long term project.









*JIANGYIN | Dragon Tower | 538m, 118 floors. Proposed – Announced*.This twisting supertall was announced in early 2009 and has very few chances as it is proposed in a little town, not far away from the construction site of the Farmer’s Apartments project.








*GUANGZHOU | East Tower | 530m, 116 floors. Construction – Ground works*. Architect: KPF. Developer: New World Land. Soon after the new developer purchased the project in December 2008, a new design was announced breaking the symmetry of the former twin project. Several proposals were released through 2009, but the actual layout wasn’t known till the day of the ground breaking ceremony in September 2009. Since there are still very few details available, the height of the building may not be final *Project thread*.







       







   

*TIANJIN | Chow Tai Fook Center | 530m, 96 floors. Approved*. Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects. Developer: Chow Tai Fook. Ground breaking ceremony took place in November 2009 after the developer dismissed the former 356m design by Atkins. The new, much taller project is scheduled to be completed within 2014. *Project thread*.







       









*GUANGZHOU | Baietan District Supertall | 500m+, 118 floors. Concept proposal*. The Guangzhou Urban Planning Bureau is planning to develop the second major CBD in town in this area once the Zhujiang Xincheng CBD is completed. According to some preliminary proposals, the new area will host a huge tower around 118 floors.









*SUZHOU | The Wharf Supertower | 500m+, 100 floors. Approved*. Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects. Developer: The Wharf Holdings. This landmark project will be located at the core of Suzhou East Lake new CBD. Still without an official height, the project is very likely to surpass the 500m mark as it has a big structure over the top floor that should boost the total height far above 500m. However the design is still provisional, meaning that it could be changed again. The originally completion date of 2013 is unlikely to be fulfilled. *Project thread*.







  







 

*WUHAN | Wuhan International Business Center | 500m, 100 floors; 400m+. Concept proposal – Plots on sale*. This huge proposal is conceived as the gate of the new Wangjiadun CBD, called to be Wuhan’s largest business area. The area will host many skyscrapers according to concept plans, several of them will be likely to reach the supertall status. This skyscraper core is scheduled to be developed along the next decade and is set to be completed within 2020.









*CHONGQING | Jiangbei CBD Supertalls | 500m, 380m, 360m. Concept proposal – Plots on sale*. The second core of Chongqing CBD will be located in Jiangbei. In late 2007, the government raised the maximum heights for its 3 key plots from 300m, 350m and 240m, located respectively at plots A13, A07 and A11. In late 2009 it was known that several large Chinese banks are planning branch headquarters in this new district. The Chongqing Rural Commercial Bank may develop the A07 plot, while The Wharf has purchased the A11.Most plot proposals in the new CBD are expected to go official within 2010. 







 







  

*TIANJIN | Yujiabao Financial Area Supertalls | 500m. Approved – Under design*. Architect: SOM. This tower will be located at the core center of Yujiabao new area, the main skyscraper cluster of Binhai, the Tianjin’s district called to become a new Pudong or Shenzhen for the coming two decades, focusing a period of ultrafast development in the whole region of Bohai Rim. Preliminary models of Yujiabao show a number of supertalls in addition to SOM’s project, but the overall planning remains unclear. Soon after the master plan by Henning Larsen Architects got elected in mid-2008, the local government announced that SOM was designing the main landmark tower for the new district, whose preliminary height would be at 500m. According to some rumors, the tower will seek to become China’s tallest skyscraper. *Project thread*.







       

*SHENZHEN | Shenzhen International Trade Center | 500m~. Approved – Under design*. Developer: Greater China Group. This proposal has been redesigned for several times. In early 2009 it was announced that the final design would reach 600m. Other sources claimed that it would be just around 430m. The former design had 500. *Project thread*.







   

*TIANJIN | Xiaobailou Union Plaza | 488m, 108~ floors. Approved*. Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects. Approved in 2008, construction start hasn’t been announced. The former design had only 300m and was designed by RSP architects. In late 2009 a new, incredibly taller design by César Pelli’s studio was released. *Project thread*.







       







 

*NANJING | Hunan Lu Plots 4&5 Development | 485m, 105 floors. Approved*. Architect: AEDAS. Developer: Suning Real Estate. This is the third supertall project released by Suning for its home city. Though it was announced in mid 2009, construction schedule remains unknown. *Project thread*.















    

*CHONGQING | ASE Center | 486m, 88 floors; 320m~, 61 floors. Under construction - Foundation works*. Architect: Dennis Lau & Ng Chun Man Architects. Developer: ASE Group. In 2009 Chongqing’s tallest projects kept revising its heights upwards. Once again, ASE has started the new year as the tallest proposal after ASE’s general manager unveiled during an interview in December 2009 that the top height will be 486m instead of the 468m previously announced. ASE, from Taiwan, is the world’s largest semiconductor company, and has managed to defeat all the real estate titans that competed for the title in the last years. Revision after revision, the project has been raised from just 300m to 486m, and the number of towers has varied along the time. Finally, the height for the secondary highrises has been reduced in favor of the two main skyscrapers. The final project has five towers to be constructed in two phases. The first phase is composed by the towers R1, R2 and R3, all residential. They have 193m, 55 floors; 202m, 58 floors and 235m, 69 floors respectively. The two main towers have 486m, 88 floors and around 330m, 61 floors respectively. The figures for the two big ones may be incorrect as it is unclear whether the crystal structure on the roof is included. ASE may be hiding the total height either as a strategy to guarantee the first position in the height race. After years of ultraslow progress, construction speeded up from mid 2009, completing the podium (a shopping mall) in late 2009, and setting the façade of the R1 tower, topped out for more than 1 year. *Project thread*.







      







       

*CHONGQING | Jialing Fanying | 468m, 105 floors. Under construction – Ground works*. Architect: KPF. Developer: Shui On Land. This is the main skyscraper of the Chongqing Tiandi masterplan, located at Hualongqiao district. The main project is composed by three towers erecting on a huge podium. The other two have 260m and 198m. The final version was unveiled in January 2008 after dismissing the former layout by SOM, whose height stood at 398m. Since then, both the ASE Center and the Jialing Fanying have revised its heights upwards for many times in order to keep the title of Chongqing’s tallest skyscraper. Both projects were tied at 468m for most of 2009 till ASE announced a new revision to 486m.Since not even the foundation works have been started, further upwards revisions are still possible. *Project thread*.







  







              

*NANJING | Nanjing Tower | 450m, 118 floors. Approved*. Architect: AEDAS. Developer: Suning Real Estate. This tower is called to become the main landmark project of Nanjing’s new Hexi CBD. The height could be drastically reduced according to unsourced rumors, and the final project could be just around 350-400m. *Project thread*.







   

*TIANJIN | TEDA First Street Project | 450m, 96 floors. Proposed*. Architect: Dennis Lau & Ng Chun Man Architects. Formerly a proposal for COFCO Tower plot, this proposal was transferred to TEDA zone in early 2009. However, it remains unclear whether this project is not just a different proposal for the Chow Tai Fook tower.









*CHONGQING | Sun Valley Tianhe Tower | 450m~, 95~ floors. Construction – Ground works*. Developer: Yingli Properties. Tough it was released in 2008, very few details have been unveiled about this large multi-tower development as not even the architect , the height or the final proposal have been announced. The masterplan has another 4 big towers, being 3 of them clearly above 200m. The second tallest tower is known to have 288m. Ground clearing works are taking place at a very decent speed at the location of the main tower. Newly released renders indicate that the height could be just slightly above 300m. *Project thread*.







  







                    

*BEIJING | CBD Eastwards Extension | 450m~, 380m~, 2x300m+. Approved*. Architect: SOM. In October 2009 SOM’s proposal was chosen from a list of international contestants as the masterplan for the second phase of the main CBD of Beijing. The designs for the main towers themselves are likely to be changed as the plots are sold, and the current layouts are just preliminary designs used for the masterplan. The whole plan shall be completed within a decade, meaning that it may take years before any of these towers is started.*Project thread*.







    

*SHENZHEN | Kingkey Finance Center | 439m, 97 floors. Under construction - Rising*. Architect: Terry Farrell. Started in early 2008, this tower is scheduled to be completed within 2010. Located in Luohu district, this sharp supertall will become Shenzhen’s tallest skyscraper when finished. It started rising in early 2009. *Project thread*.







         

*WUHAN | Wuhan Evergrande Center | 438m, 112 floors. Proposed – Under design*. Developer: Evergrande Real Estate. The largest developer in China Mainland launched two supertalls in the second half of 2009. The one in Wuhan has been proposed at Qiakou Area and has no design by the moment, but in September 2009 they announced that it will have 438m, a height likely to be preliminary. 









*CHONGQING | Chongqing International Financial Center | 431m, 102 floors. On hold*. Architect: ECADI. Developer: Bloomage Group. In spite of the countless height revisions, the project formerly known as Marriott Center is the big loser of the height race that has taken place between the main projects in Chongqing for the last years, as it is the only one that will remain below 450m. In the last years, the height was revised from 168m to 276m, 298m, 335m, 339m, 330m, 320m, 357m, 375m, 377m, 398m and finally 431m. Construction work, currently around the 8th floors, has been on hold for several times due to the design changes and needed reconfigurations. Officially under construction once again, it remains unclear whether they will tear the current structure down and restart the whole tower or resuming it from the existing podium. Though the project has remained on hold for many years, resumption related news have been released once and again, and a new schedule is expected to be released anytime within 2010.*Project thread*.







       







  

*CHONGQING | Financial Street Project | 430m, 81 floors. Approved – Clearing works*. Architect: KPF. Developer: Financial Street Holdings. Released in early 2008 and located in Jiefangbei area, this monster project is composed by a row of 7 towers, 6 of them above 200m. The second tallest may reach 300m thanks to the spire. *Project thread*.







  

*FOSHAN | Lingan Tiandi | 430m. Approved – Under design*. Architect: SOM. Developer: Shui On. This project will be developed in several phases starting in 2010 and it is scheduled to be completed within 2020. The main tower is under design and not much information has been unveiled about it besides the preliminary height. 







 

*WUHAN | Wuhan Center| 428m, 88 floors. Approved – Ground works*. Architect: ECADI. This project was announced in January 2009, the final design was chosen from a list of contestants including SOM and CADREG and the ground breaking ceremony took place in September that year. It is the first important project released for the new CBD of Wangjiadun, that shall be completed within 2020.*Project thread*.







     







   

*SHENYANG | Shenyang International Finance Center | 427m, 89 floors. Approved*. Architect: I. M. Pei & Partners and AEDAS. Developer: Henderson Land. Though the ground breaking ceremony took place in May 2008, no activity has taken place since then. In late 2009 it was announced that construction will start in 2010.*Project thread*.







   

*SHENYANG | Richgate City | 426m, 96 floors; 350m, 90 floors; 350m, 80 floors. On Hold – Ground works*. Architect: Gensler. Developers: Huarui Group and SRE Group. The ground breaking ceremony of this huge project finally took place in December 2008, but it wont be started till 2010. The height has been revised upwards for several times, and though one of the four major towers was dismissed, the other three will be far taller than preliminary expected. The plan also includes 6 residential towers above 150m. Completion date remains unknown. *Project thread*.







        







  

*TIANJIN | R&F Tower | 415m | 93 floors. Orange – Ground works*. Developer: R&F Properties. This highrise will be the tallest landmark tower at the newly developed Xiangluowan CBD in Binhai new area. Both the architect and the final height for this tower remain unveiled. We only know that Goettsch & Partners designed one of the proposals, probably the chosen one. Thanks to the spire, the total height should be easily above 450m. Ground breaking ceremony will take place in late 2009 according to recent news.*Project thread*.















     

*KUNMING | Haiya Group Project | 400m+, 98 floors. Proposed*. Developer: Haiya Group. A 98 floor tower was announced in September 2009 by Haiya Group. There isn’t any info available about the design by the moment.









*WUHAN | Jinshen Business Center | 400m+, 90 floors. Proposed*. No details have been released about this project but the preliminary number of floors. It will be built in Hankou district along the Changjiang riverside. According to a brief press release It will be completed within the end of 2013.









*CHONGQING | Yangjiaping Area Supertall| 400m+. Concept proposal*. The concept masterplan for Yangjiaping district by the local government show a huge tower close to the Changjiang riverside. Likely to be a long term project.







 

*SUZHOU | Suzhou Twin Towers | 2x400m+. Concept proposal*. Twin tower project proposed at West Lake CBD. Official plot planning shows that the height will be above 400m.







    

*TIANJIN | West Station CBD Supertall | 400m+. Concept proposal*. A huge tower close to the new West Station has been displayed on the city models. No info at all about the actual project by the moment, likely to be a long term plan.







  

*SHENYANG | Shenyang Eton Center | 2x400m, 90 floors Approved*. Developer: Eton Properties. Located in Shenhe district, next to Hang Lung Plaza twin towers, the ground breaking ceremony took place in September 2009. Surprisingly, both known proposals by NBBJ and John Portman respectively were dismissed. Instead, they will build two almost identical twin towers. The tallest will have 90 floors according to the latest press release and at least 400m, and the shorter one looks slightly shorter. *Project thread*.







     







     

*CHANGSHA | Meixi Lake Eco-city Project | 400m. Approved*. Architect: KPF. Developer: Gale International. This huge mid-long term masterplan was approved in June 2009 and will be completed within 2020. The tallest tower will have 400m, and according to the preliminary renders several towers may reach 300m too, but anyway the designs of the towers are likely to be conceptual by the moment.. *Project thread*.







    

*KUNMING | Yuxi Future City | 2x400m~, 88 floors. Approved – Under design*. Though the ground breaking ceremony of this project took place in March 2009, the actual works are not expected to be started anytime soon. The available design isn’t likely to be the final design either. *Project thread*.







 
*GUANGZHOU |Guangzhou Evergrande Center | 400m~. Proposed*. Architect: Atkins. Developer: Evergrande Real Estate.One of the two supertall projects released by Evergrande in 2009. No details have been released about the height, etc, but both the advs and the district models show that they may rescue Atkins’ proposal for the East Tower, whose height should be easily above 400m.Unsourced rumors claim that it will be taller than 600m..







  

*CHONGQING | Urban Forest | 385m, 85 floors. Approved*. Architect: MAD Studio. Developer: Xinhua Group. MAD studio designed 3 proposals for Chongqing Jiefangbei. In December 2009 the final design was designed and the project is expected to start construction works in 2010.







 







     

*CHONGQING | Shidai Twin Towers | 2x385m. Proposed – Under design*. Developer: Shidai Group.This project was announced by its developer in July 2008.The twin towers would be built in Dadukou district, where the local government plans to develop a new major business district.







 

*SHENYANG | Hang Lung Plaza Twin Towers | 384m, 75 floors; 350m, 67 floors. Under construction – Foundation works*. Architect: KPF. Developer: Hang Lung Properties. Foundation works started in mid-2008 and the first crane was finally erected in March 2009. The project will be completed in November 2011. The project is located at Shenhe district, next to Eton Center development. The plan also includes another two towers around 200m. *Project thread*.







    

*DALIAN | Dalian Eton Center | 383m, 80 floors. Under construction – Foundation works*. Architect: NBBJ. Developer: Eton Properties. Foundation works of this project started in late 2008 and both towers will start rising easly 2010 after the underground floors were completed along 2009 *Project thread*.















              

*NANJING | Xinjiekou Plaza | 380m. Approved*. Developer: Suning Real Estate. One of the three supertall projects to be developed by Suning Group at its home city. No details have been released about this project, but it is rumored that the maximum height may surpass 400m. The design may be changed anyway.









*SHANGHAI | Xujiahui Center | 380m. Proposed – Under design*. Very old project re-launched for several times. Formerly a 459m proposal by John Portman, it became on hold in late 1990’s. Around 2006,new versions by SOM and Foster were launched, no approval was confirmed though. The local government announced in October 2008 that the new height will be 380m, but the new design remains unveiled. *Project thread*.







        







 

*GUANGZHOU | J2-2 Plot Project | 371m, 87 floors. Approved – Under design*. Developer: KWG Property. The ground breaking ceremony of this tower took place in the last week of 2009, but no image has been released by the moment. It will be built next to the East Tower. Project thread.









*WUHAN | Wuhan Zhengan Industrial Building| 371m. Proposed*. This project was announced in mid 2009, but almost no detail has been unveiled by the moment.









*SHENZHEN | World Finance Center | 368m, 68 floors. Approved*. Architect: AUBE. This tower would be located at B105-31 plot in Futian CBD. The final design was officially released in September 2008. *Project thread*.







       

*SHIJIAZHUANG | Shijiazhuang International Convention and Exhibition Center | 365m, 85 floors. Proposed – Design contest*. This project was released in November 2008 at the urban planning and exhibition center of Shijiazhuang. There are three proposals. Proposal A has 330m and 85 floors, proposal B has 270m and 66 floors and proposal C has 365m and 85 floors. *Project thread*.







    

*GUANGZHOU | The Pinnacle | 360m, 60 floors. Under construction – Foundation works*. Zhujiang New City CBD’s third tallest project. After being approved in December 2007, ground works started immediately and foundation started one year later. Completion date is scheduled for 2010. *Project thread*.







 

*CHONGQING | PYI International Center | 360m. Proposed – Design contest*. Developer: PYI Corporation. Though a preliminary press release claimed that the main tower would have 360m, there are more than 20 proposals for this project, called to become Chongqing’s gateway landmark. Some proposals are just around 250m and others include several supertalls. *Project thread*.







        
*TIANJIN | Sino-Steel Tower | 358m, 82 floors. Under construction – Ground works*. Architect: MAD. Ground breaking ceremony took place in August 2008 and proper construction is scheduled to be started in 2010. This supertall will become Xiangluowan CBD’s second tallest project. No completion date has been released. *Project thread*.







        

*NANJING | International Finance Center | 357m, 82 floors. Approved*. Architect: Goettsch and Partners. The second phase of Nanjing IFC has been delayed for unclear reason. The final height remains unknown too as the design has been slightly revised for several times. *Project thread*.







 







 

*WUHAN | Gezhouba International Plaza | 355m, 69 floors. Under construction – Foundation works*. Developer: Gezhouba Group. Approved in March 2008. Construction works started in September that year and foundation works have advanced at a pretty decent speed since then. *Project thread*.







         







 

*HANDAN | Handan International Culture Tower | 350m+, 88 floors. Proposed – Under design*. Hebei’s tallest proposal was released in January 2009. No images were released and there is almost no information about this project. As this city is quite unimportant, it is very likely to become a never-built supertall.









*HEFEI | Anfu International Tower | 350m+, 88 floors. Proposed – Under design*. This supertall was proposed in mid 2009, but no images have been released. Likely to be revised downwards.









*QINGDAO | Huiquan Dynasty Hotel | 350m+, 80 floors. Proposed*. Developer: Huiquan Dynasty Hotels. This hotel chain announced an 80 floor tower in October 2009, but no further details have been released by the moment. 









*WUHAN | Optical Valley Project | 350m+. Proposed*. Several proposals have been released in the second half of 2009 showing a supertall landmark in this square of Wuchang area. There isn’t clear information available yet. 







  

*SHENYANG | Kerry Center | 350m+. Approved – Under design*. Architect: SOM. Developer: Kerry Properties. One of the several huge multi-tower developments approved in Shenyang. The final layout remains unveiled, but it is rumored that the at least one of the towers will be far above 300m. The masterplan also includes several highrises above 200m. Ground breaking ceremony took place in August 2009 and the whole complex will be built in phases and it is scheduled to be finished within 2016. According to some renders the supertall tower may be scrapped in the final plan.







   

*CHONGQING | Tianrun Group Project | 350m+. Approved – Under design*. Developer: Tianrun Land. Formerly the Yuzhou Hotel project, this tower is under redesign after the plot was sold to the new developer. Crang & Boake and KPF are known to be among the possible designers of the final design. The new height will be between 350 and 400m according to the developer. *Project thread*.







    









*WENZHOU | Lucheng Plaza – Landmark Tower | 350m, 71 floors. Under construction – Ground Works*. Architect: SOM. Ground breaking ceremony took place in December 2007. The main tower hasn’t been started, but some towers within the complex are rising already. *Project thread*







  

*WUXI | Center 66 Phase 3 | 350m~. Proposed*. Developer: Hang Lung Properties. The third phase of this project would be a supertall tower opposite the phases I and II according to preliminary designs. The layout of the third phase is still very vague though.







 

*WENZHOU | Wenzhou World Trade Center | 348m, 68 floors. Under construction – Topped out*. Architect: RTKL. After changing the design for several times, Zhejiang’s first supertall started rising in 2007 showing a quick progress since then. In early 2009 the final height for the spire was released at 348m. The tower will be completed within 2009. *Project thread*.















 

*TIANJIN | COFCO Tower | 340m. Approved – Under design*. Developer: COFCO. Displayed in the city models at the Tianjin planning and exhibition center, this skyscraper is likely to become Hedong district’s tallest supertall. The actual design remains unknown.







 









*WUXI | The Wharf Times Square | 339m, 68 floors. On hold – Ground works*. Developer: The Wharf Holdings. Though started in late 2007, it has remained on hold for more than one year. A new design was released in 2009 and a second ground breaking ceremony took place in December that year. The new architect remains unclear, but it is known that both AEDAS and Hassell studios are involved in the new design. *Project thread*.







    







 

*QINGDAO | Qingdao Olympic Tower | 339m, 78~ floors. Approved*. Developer: Shimao Group. The ground breaking ceremony of this project took place in August 2009 and the plot hasn’t showed any progress since then. Since releasing fake supertall proposals that in the end become much shorter is a tradition when talking about Shimao’s projects, the result of this tower is very uncertain. *Project thread*.







 

*NANJING | Deji Plaza Phase 2 | 339m, 70 floors. Construction – Foundation works*. This project was resumed in 2009 and the underground floors were mostly completed by the end of the year. However, the new design hasn’t been released yet. *Project thread*.









*TIANJIN | Tianjin World Financial Center | 337m, 76 floors. Under construction - Rising*. Architect: SOM. Tianjin’s first supertall started rising in September 2008 and will be topped out within the end of 2009. It will be finished in early 2010 becoming one of the fastest-built supertalls ever.*Project thread*.







     

*KUNMING | South Asia Gate | 2x333m, 81 floors. Construction – Ground works*. Developers: Jiangsu World Group and Yunnan Zhongju Group. The ground breaking ceremony for Yunnan’s tallest tower took place in December 2008 and the project will be finished in 2012 or 2013. The deisng has been changed several times and the architect of the final version remains unclear. *Project thread*.







  









*TIANJIN | Kerry Center | 333m, 72 floors. Under construction – Ground works*. Developer: Kerry Properties. Architect: SOM. Intensive ground works started in early 2009 and the underground floors started construction in the second quarter. The project is scheduled to be completed within 2013. The design of the main tower could be changed though. *Project thread*.















 

*CHANGZHOU | Modern Media Center | 332m, 57 floors. Approved*. Officially released in mid-2008, not much information has been released since then. The final height was announced in February 2009. *Project thread*.







 









*HANGZHOU | Hangzhou International Office Center | 331m, 71 floors. Approved*. Developer: Zhong’an Real Estate. Ground breaking ceremony for this project took place in August 2008. However, almost no information at all has been released since then. Construction is scheduled to finish within 2012, and the design is likely to be only preliminary. *Project thread*.







 

*CHONGQING |United International | 330m, 72 floors. Under construction – Rising*. Developer: Lanko Group. This skyscraper has been revised upwards for several times since it was started in 1998. During these revisions, it remained on hold for several long periods. Finally, in 2007 the project was purchased by Lanko Group and the final design was released. Construction was resumed in late 2008. *Project thread*.







   

*HAIKOU | The Bund Center | 330m. Approved*. Developer: SRE Group. There isn’t almost any available information about the main tower of this huge multi tower development by the moment. Some of the shorter towers are rising already*Project thread*.









*KUNSHAN | Huaqiao International Business City Supertall | 330m. Proposed – Under design*. Architect: SCP Consultants. This proposal was launched in March 2008 as the coming landmark tower for Kunshan’s new financial area. The project is likely to be a long-term plan a no actual approval is expected anytime soon. SCP is designing the masterplan.









*SHENZHEN | Hon Kwok City Center | 329m, 80 floors. Approved*. Architect: SOM. Developer: Hon Kwok Land. Located in Futian district, this supertall was announced in May 2008 and is scheduled to be started in the first half of 2009. *Project thread*.







     

*WUXI | Farmers’ Apartments | 328m, 74 floors. Under construction - Rising*. This bizarre residential tower is being built in the model rural town of Hexi, China’s rural town with the highest GDP per capita, located within the limits of Wuxi city. The project was conceived as an urban experiment by the local government. *Project thread*.







     

*WUXI | Wuxi Suning Plaza | 328m, 68 floors. Under construction – Ground works*. Architect: RTKL. Developer: Suning Real Estate. Released in May 2008, clearing works have progressed fast since then. Foundation works will start in early 2010. *Project thread*.







  
*YANTAI | Yantai Shimao No.1 The Harbour | 323m, 57 floors. Under construction – Rising*. Architect: Wong Tung Group. Developer: Shimao Group. This large multi-tower project was started in late 2007 and started rising in mid-2009. *Project thread*.







   

*CHONGQING | Hongyadong Phase 2 | 320m+, 68 floors. Proposed – Under design*. The second phase of this traditional style commercial development will include a supertall. Not much info about it by the moment, released in late 2007. *Project thread*. 















    

*CHONGQING | Chongqing World Financial Center | 320m, 73 floors. Orange – Ground works*. Developer: Huaxun Group. After being changed more than 10 times, the final design was launched in mid 2009 and ground works have progressed quite fast since then. Foundation works are expected to start in the first quarter of 2010 after they finish digging the hole. Completion is scheduled for 2012. *Project thread*.







                 









*WUHAN | Wuhan Tiandi | 320m, 72 floors. Approved*. Developer: Shui On Land. The final design for this supertall was released in October 2008. Completion is scheduled for 2014. *Project thread*.







 

*HANGZHOU | Qianjiang Twin Towers | 2x320m~, 75 floors. Concept proposal*. The current plot plan for Qianjiang CBD reserves a plot for a large twin project. The actual project hasn’t been announced by the moment.







  

*TIANJIN | CATAIC Tower | 320m~. Proposed – Under design*. Developer: CATAIC. Xiangluowan’s CBD third tallest project, the actual design is likely to be released within 2009. The final height may be lower than 300m as some plans show an alternative, far shorter project for the same plot by developed by COHL Group. 









*SHANGHAI | White Magnolia Plaza | 319m, 66 floors. Under construction – Ground works*. Architect: SOM. Developer: HKC. After several revisions, the final height was launched in July 2008, and ground breaking ceremony took place two months later. However, the plot has showed almost no progress since then. *Project thread*.







 

*CHONGQING | Yingli Tower | 318m, 72 floors. Under construction – Rising*. Developer: Yingli Properties. After two years of countless design changes and extender clearing works, actual construction started in late 2008. It started rising in late 2009. *Project thread*.







                









*CHENGDU | International Commerce Center | 318m. Approved – Under design*. Developer: Shun Kung Kai Properties. Announced in late 2008, this supertall is scheduled to be completed within 2014, becoming Chengdu’s long-awaited first supertall. *Project thread*.







 

*FOSHAN | Louvre International Headquarters Building | 314m, 62 floors. Approved*. Developer: Louvre Group. This luxury furniture company is planning to complete its global headquarters within the end of 2010. Construction start was scheduled for January 2009, but actual works hasn’t been confirmed by the moment. *Project thread*.







 
*GUANGZHOU | Pearl River Tower | 309m, 71 floors. Under construction - Rising*. Architect: SOM. Developer: China National Tobacco. This revolutionary masterpiece conceived as one of the world’s greenest building and intended to generate more energy that it will use started rising in late 2008. It will be finished in 2010. *Project thread*.







       

*GUANGZHOU | B2-10 Plot Project | 309m, 68 floors. Approved – Design contest*. This tower would become Zhujiang New City CBD’s latest supertall. There are currently two designs proposed, one of them by Kling Stubbins studio. The final height remains unknown, but it is expected to be the same as the Pearl River tower opposite it. *Project thread*.







            

*SHENYANG | New World International Convention and Exhibition Center | 2x307m, 60 floors.  Under construction – Foundation works* Architect: DLN Architects Developer: New World LandThis large multi tower project was resumed in mid 2009 after being on hold for several years. Construction schedule hasn’t been announced. *Project thread*.







 

*SHENZHEN | East Pacific Center | 306m, 80~ floors. Under construction – Foundation works*. Developer: East Pacific Group. Shenzhen’s tallest residential project is being built in Futian district. Both the architect and the completion schedule remain unknown. The main tower hasn’t started rising. *Project thread*.







  

*GUANGZHOU | Park Hyatt Guangzhou | 305m, 66 floors. Approved*. Architect: Goettsch and Partners. Developer: R&F Properties. Though this tower was originally scheduled to be completed within 2010 but construction hasn’t started yet. The height remains unclear as according to some sources it will have 285m only. *Project thread*.







    

*SHANGHAI | Xintiandi Phase 3 | 305m~, 68 floors. Approved – Under design*. Developer: Shui On Land. This tower will become the main landmark of the Taipingqiao Redevelopment project, being developed in phases. Though the main tower was approved in 2008, construction schedule remains unknown. Some renders have been displayed at the plot site, but the actual layout is likely to be under design still. *Project thread*.







  

*LIUZHOU | Diwang International Fortune Center | 303m, 60 floors. Construction – Ground works*. Developer: Shun Hing Group. Guangxi province’s tallest highrise was approved in early 2008 and ground breaking ceremony took place in March 2009. The completion schedule hasn’t been announced yet, but digging works have progressed at an ultrafast pace during 2009. Foundation works may start as soon as early 2010. *Project thread*.







   







 

*GUANGZHOU | Leatop Plaza | 302m, 60 floors. Under construction - Rising*. Architect: Murphy/Jahn. Developer: Leatop Real Estate. This highrise started rising in early 2009 and is expected to be completed within the second half of 2010. Former proposals included studios like Gensler, Dimarzio-Kato and Leo A. Daly. *Project thread*.







   







     

*SHENZHEN | Project T106—0028 | 301m, 70 floors. Construction – Foundation works*. Proposed several years ago as Nikko Tower, this project located in Nanshan started construction in early 2009. The new name remains unclear. *Project thread*.















 

*SUZHOU | Gate of the Orient | 301m, 68 floors. Under construction – Foundation works*. Architect: RMJM. Called to become the symbol of modern Suzhou, this gate-shaped tower was started in mid-2007 and foundation works have progressed at a very slow but constant speed since then. Completion is expected around 2011. *Project thread*.







 

*HEFEI | Bashang Jie Project | 2x300m+, 80+ floors, 70+ floors. Approved*. Architect: Woods Bagot. Developer: Glorious Property. The details of this huge projects remain unclear as some press releases claim that the two main towers could be drastically revised downwards. No height has been released as of the end of 2009. *Project thread*.







 

*GUIYANG | Guiyang 7 Star Hotel Tower | 300m+, 77 floors. Approved*. Architect: Atkins. Developer: China Resources. Guizhou’s first supertall was announced in April 2008. This unnamed 7 star hotel will become the main landmark building of a large tourist masterplan. Likely to be a long term plan.









*CHANGSHA | Xiangjiang Century City | 300m+, 70+ floors. Proposed*. Developer: Golden Resources. The main tower for this enormous masterplan will be built once the residential phases are completed. The final layout is very unclear as earlier concept designs varied significantly from one to another.







  

*QINGDAO | Tsingtao Beer City | 300m+. 70 floors. Approved*. Architect: Perkins+Will. Developer: SIIC Group. Still under design, this tower is called to become Qingdao’s tallest tower. Released in 2008. Perkins+Will is known to be one of the contestants, but it is unclear if their design is final or just a proposal. *Project thread*.







  

*SHANGHAI | Zhenru Center | 300m+. 70 floors. Approved*. Architect: AEDAS. Developer: Cheung Kong. This is the earliest large project released in Putuo district, where the government wants to develop a new large business and commercial area in the new decade of 2010. The project will be completed in phases within 2018. *Project thread*.









*WUXI | Wuxi Politec Plaza | 300m+, 68 floors. Proposed*. Developer: Poly Group. Proposed for many years, in late 2009 it was confirmed that the height will be above 300m. The current design is likely to be preliminary only.









*SHENZHEN | Dachong Redevelopment | 300m+. Approved – Under design*. Architect: RTKL. Developer: China Resources. Redevelopment masterplan in Nanshan district. Details remain unveiled. *Project thread*.







 

*JINAN | Greenland Group Project | 300m+. Proposed*. Developer: Greenland Group.This developer announced a 300m project in Jinan in early 2009, but no images have been released since then. 









*SHANGHAI | Songjiang Tower | 300m+. Proposed*. Developer: Greenland Group. Another of the 300m+ towers proposed in 2009 by Greenland would be located in Shanghai Songjiang suburban district. 









*TIANJIN | South Station Cluster | 300m+. Proposed – Under design*. Architect: KPF. Developer: Kowloon Development. The final layout for this cluster is extremely unclear. According to preliminary plans, it would host four towers around 70 floors, 300m each. In early 2008, the design got upgraded to a 420m twin project. However, in 2009 the latest models show a single supertall not much taller than 300m. The whole masterplan is still under design anyway.







   







  

*SHANGHAI | Huangpu District Masterplan | 300m+. Proposed*. Architect: Gensler. Not much information is known about this long term masterplan released in late 2009, likely to be launched during or after the 2010 Expo. Gensler is the only known proposal by the moment.







  

*GUANGZHOU | Haizhu District Masterplan | 300m+. Concept proposal – Long term plan*. Only one of the 3 proposals displayed at the local urban exhibition center include a supertall. Few chances.









*SUZHOU | West Lake CBD Supertalls | 3x300m+. Concept proposal – Long term plan*. The official plans in this developing financial area have four plots reserved for 300m+ towers. 









*SUZHOU | East Lake CBD Supertalls | 3x300m+. Concept proposal – Long term plan*. Three plots for projects above 300m are reserved in Suzhou’s second CBD. One of the plots has been purchased by Shun Hung Kai Properties.









*CHONGQING | Danzishi Area Supertall | 300m+. Concept proposal – Long term plan*. Danzishi area will host the third phase of Chongqing’s main CBD after Jiefangbei and Jiangbei phases are developed. All the preliminary designs for this masterplan show a highrise clearly above 300m. 







 

*CHANGSHA | Binjiang New City | 300m+. Concept proposal – Long term plan*. One of the plots of the masterplan for this new district is reserved for a 300m+ tower.









*TIANJIN | Tianjin International Trade Center | 300m, 80 floors. On hold*. After many years on hold, resumption was announced in early 2008 for Tianjin’s earliest supertall project. Completion schedule hasn’t been announced. *Project thread*.









*CHANGZHOU | Run Hua Global Center | 300m, 67 floors. Approved*. Developer: Run Hua Group It remains unclear whether the height of this tower approved in late 2009 will be 288 or 300m.







 

*CHONGQING | Poly International Plaza | 300m, 60 floors. Under construction - Rising*. Architect: ECADI. Developer: Poly Group. Started in 2007, this tower is currently rising in Jiefangbei district and completion is expected within the end of 2010, becoming Chongqing’s first supertall. *Project thread*.







   







        

*CHANGCHUN | Changchun New City Project | 300m. Approved – Ground works*. Developer: Greenland Group The final layout for this huge master plan remains unknown as the project is still under design. It seems clear that this huge development will host at least one supertall.







   

*BEIJING |Wangjing Area Masterplan | 300m. Proposed*. Only one of the three proposals for this area includes a supertall tower. *Project thread*.









*TIANJIN | Hebei District Twin Towers | 2x300m. Concept proposal – Long term plan*. Preliminary layout for a twin tower project released in early 2008.









*WUXI | North Station Twin Towers | 2x300m~, 78 and 68 floors. Proposed – Under design*. Coming twin tower project next to Wuxi’s new railway station. No specific info by the moment.







    
*SHENYANG | Shenyang Lotte World | 3x300m~ | 78~ floors, 2x70~ floors. Approved – Under design*. Architect: RTKL. Developer: Lotte World. Though the ground breaking ceremony of this project took place in late 2008, the first concrete design wasn’t found till late 2009, and it remains unclear whether RTKL’s design will be final. The layout includes 7 big skyscrapers, 3 of them likely to reach around 300m. The project isn’t expected to be started till late 2010 or maybe later. *Project thread*.







 

*WUHAN | Aqua City Tower |300m~ | 74 floors. Proposed*. This unclear proposal was released in mid 2009. Few chances.









*WUXI | Jinkui Plaza | 300m~, 70 floors. Proposed – Under design*. Still under design. Almost no information available about this project.







  

*BEIJING| Fan Hai International Center | 300m~ | 70~ floor. Approved*. Architect: Woods Bagot. Developer: China Oceanwide. This project released and approved in late 2009 is composed by 3 skyscrapers taller than 200m. The tallest one is likely to reach 300m, but no height has been released yet. *Project thread*.









*HANGZHOU | Xiaoshan Area Supertall | 300m~. Concept proposal – Long term plan*. According to the concept models for Hangzhou’s second CBD, there is a plot reserved for a 300m~ tower.







 

*QINGDAO | Qingdao CBD Masterplan | 300m~. Concept proposal – Long term plan*. In late 2008, some preliminary designs for the new financial district of Qingdao were released. The masterplan would include one supertall at least.









*CHONGQING | Jiangjin Area Supertall | 300m~. Concept proposal – Long term plan*. In 2008 the local government proposed a large skyscraper cluster in this satellite town of Chongqing. The whole masterplan is very unlikely to become real.







 

*DANDONG | Riverside Redevelopment Masterplan | 300m~. Concept proposal – Long term plan*. The layout of this masterplan in Dandong includes a tower very likely to reach 300m. Very few chances though.


----------



## z0rg

In the coming days I'll add Google Earth links to every project whose location I can find (80%+ of them) and some additional lists with a summary of the projects released in 2009, upcoming projects we expect for 2010, etc. I have added more than 50 projects to the main list in 2009, that's 1 supertall a week. On the other hand I had to delete around 30 for different reasons. More details tomorrow night.


----------



## Gaeus

z0rg said:


> In the coming days I'll add Google Earth links to every project whose location I can find (80%+ of them) and some additional lists with a summary of the projects released in 2009, upcoming projects we expect for 2010, etc. I have added more than 50 projects to the main list in 2009, that's 1 supertall a week. On the other hand I had to delete around 30 for different reasons. More details tomorrow night.


That's a very good idea, Zorg. Google Earth will probably make everything simpler and better. Just a suggestion. Is it possible to put more 3D buildings as well? I see that there are some 3D buildings in China but not comparable to New York.


----------



## Scion

wow zorg! we love you! :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## popcorn69

China is amazing , you will be the new centre of the world ,go East !!!


----------



## YelloPerilo

Scion said:


> wow zorg! we love you! :hug::hug::hug::hug:


+1 :hug:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

YelloPerilo said:


> +1 :hug:


me, +1 :hug: again
zOrg are President sky's!! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## SilentStrike

yay!! new update!  

cant wait for the google images either 

THNX ZORG!!

:cheers:


----------



## CoCoMilk

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> me, +1 :hug: again
> zOrg are President sky's!! :bow::bow::bow:


Me too XD 
Z0rg should be paid!
+1 :hug:


----------



## Pansori

Yeah, let me also express my love to z0rg 
That's a great job.


----------



## Tounsi

Thanks a lot zorg for your input :cheers:

China is an absolute superpower.


----------



## z0rg

Thanks for supporting 

Xiamen releases world's tallest twin tower project. Very few chances though, I don't think we should open a thread till they release more info (remember that 123 floor proposal in Xiamen a couple of years ago?).

The project is called Harmony 888
Tower 1: 620m+ (spire), 512m (roof)
Tower 2: 620m+ (spire), 530m (roof)

Preliminary render, very ugly, obviously not final:










http://www.xmgov.com/html/65/n-10765.html


----------



## z0rg

z0rg said:


> *JINAN | Greenland Group Project | 300m+. Proposed*. Developer: Greenland Group.This developer announced a 300m project in Jinan in early 2009, but no images have been released since then.


This one will have 400m~ and 80~ floors according to the adv, wow! Can't wait to see more details! The developer is very strong, so it will be built for sure I think.


















http://house.jrj.com.cn/2010/01/0614356759326.shtml
http://money.fivip.com/realestate/201001/06-2087137.html
http://www.chinaref.cn/zbyy/zbdx/201001/331361.html


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ cool tower!

Those Xiamen twins design doesn't look to serious anyway. Hopefully completely redesigned and then approved!


----------



## deepblue01

^^ yeah, they should have the base something like that, but definitely better towers. It needs to be iconic


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

z0rg said:


> Thanks for supporting
> 
> Xiamen releases world's tallest twin tower project. Very few chances though, I don't think we should open a thread till they release more info (remember that 123 floor proposal in Xiamen a couple of years ago?).
> 
> The project is called Harmony 888
> Tower 1: 620m+ (spire), 512m (roof)
> Tower 2: 620m+ (spire), 530m (roof)
> 
> Preliminary render, very ugly, obviously not final:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xmgov.com/html/65/n-10765.html


Wa... I want china supertall twins!! I can't wait twins!!


----------



## z0rg

Beijing Tongzhou New City masterplan, very conceptual still. The tallest tower will have around 400m.







































































































































Videos
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQwNjIzNjE2.html
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQxODQwNjIw.html
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTMzMjk3MDc2.html


----------



## bonivison

Doesn't like other cities
Beijing always acts while making planning
But this prospect seems really too far


----------



## Scion

The towers in the Tongzhou renders look much better than the those in the E 4th Ring CBD.


----------



## z0rg

> *SUZHOU | East Lake CBD Supertalls | 3x300m+. Concept proposal – Long term plan*. Three plots for projects above 300m are reserved in Suzhou’s second CBD. One of the plots has been purchased by Shun Hung Kai Properties.


SHK project will celebrate ground breaking ceremony this week they said (can't find a source). Hopefully we'll confirm that this one will be indeed over 300m.


----------



## z0rg

Some more general review... All stats refer to Greater China aera (Mainland+HK/Macau+Taiwan).

Remember this is for buildings only, not including TV towers and other structures.

The date is for Jan 1st each year.

OVERVIEW. Projects by status.

Built
2008: 12
2009: 16
2010: 19

Under construction. Not including ground works here, only structural/actual construction.
2008: 10
2009: 21
2010: 24

Preparing works. Digging, etc.
2008: 23 
2009: 23
2010: 16

Approved. The project has been approved and normally we already know the final design and often the ground breaking ceremony has been celebrated already, but the plot still has no activity for any reason. Construction approval pending, project still under design despite of being approved, newly approved projects, projects under redesign, the developer is busy with other projects elsewhere, they are constructin other towers within the same project, etc.
2008: 22
2009: 41 
2010: 54

Proposed
2008: 27
2009: 34
2010: 35

Concept/ long term proposals. Basically reserved plots for supertalls that haven't been purchased by any developer. Sometimes because even the district itself has just been released. I'm trying to exclude vague proposals more and more.
2008: 46
2009: 39
2010: 36



2009 NEWS.

Supertalls that were completed in 2009.
1: ICC (HK), 483m.
2: Greenland Plaza (Nanjing), 450m.
3: West Tower (Guangzhou), 440m.

Supertalls that started rising above ground in 2009.
1: Kingkey Finance Center Plaza (Shenzhen), 439m.
2: The Pinnacle (Guangzhou), 360m.
3: Yantai Shimao The Harbour (Yantai), 323m.
4: Leatop Plaza (Guangzhou), 302m.

Supertalls that started foundation/piling works in 2009.
1: Shanghai Tower (Shanghai), 632m.
2: Goldin Finance (Tianjin), 597m.
3: Gezhouba International Plaza (Wuhan), 355m.
4: Deji Plaza 2 (Nanjing), 339m.
5: Kerry Center (Tianjin), 330m.
6: Yingli Tower (Chongqing), 318m.
7: New World International Convention and Exhibition Center 1 (Shenyang), 307m.
8: New World International Convention and Exhibition Center 2 (Shenyang), 307m.
9: T106-0028 Plot (Shenzhen), 301m.

Supertalls that were released in 2009 (includes projects revised from <300m to 300m+).
1: Shizimen CBD Tower (Zhuhai), 680m.
2: Wangjiadun JH030902Q Plot (Wuhan), 660m.
3: Shanghai WTC (Shanghai), 550m+.
4: Dragon Tower (Jiangyin), 538m.
5: Hunan Lu Project (Nanjing), 485m.
6: TEDA First Street Project (Tianjin), 450m.
7, 8, 9, 10: Beijing CBD Eastwards Extension Towers (Beijing), 4x300-450m.
11: Wuhan Evergrande Center (Wuhan), 438m.
12: Haiya Grup Proposal (Kunming), 400m+.
13: Jinshen Business Plaza (Wuhan), 400m+.
14: Yangjiaping Proposal (Chongqing), 400m+.
15: Meixi Lake Masterplan (Changsha), 400m.
16, 17: Yuxi Future City Project (Kunming), 2x400m~.
18: Guangzhou Evergrande Center (Guangzhou), 400m~.
19: Urban Forest (Chongqing), 385m.
20: Zhengan Building (Wuhan), 371m.
21: PYI Project (Chongqing), 360m.
22: IC Tower (Handan), 350m+.
23: Huiquan Dynasty Hotel (Qingdao), 350m+.
24: Optical Valley Proposal (Wuhan), 350m+.
25: Center 66 Phase 3 (Wuxi), 350m~
26: COFCO Tower (Tianjin), 340m.
27: Olympic Tower (Qingdao), 339m.
28: South Asian Gate Second Tower (Kunming), 333m.
29: The Bund Center (Haikou), 320m.
30: Zhenru Center (Shanghai), 300m+
31: Politec Plaza (Wuxi), 300m+.
32: Greenland Project (Jinan), 300m+ (now we know it'll have 400m).
33: Songjiang Tower (Shanghai), 300m+.
34: Huangpu Redevelopment Masterplan (Shanghai), 300m+.
35: Haizhu Masterplan (Guangzhou), 300m+.
36, 37, 38, 39: Yujiabao Towers
40: Binjiang Masterplan (Changsha), 300m+.
41: Runhua Global Center (Changzhou), 300m.
42: Wangjing Area Proposal (Beijing), 300m.
43, 44, 45: Lotte Project (Shenyang), 3x300m~.
46: Aqua City Tower (Wuhan), 300m~.
47: Fan Hai Towers (Beijing), 300m~.
48: Riverside Masterplan (Dandong), 300m~.



HEIGHT REVISIONS. Including official revisions only.

Goldin Finance Center (Tianjin). From 600m to 597m.
East Tower (Guangzhou). From 488m to 530m.
Chow Tai Fook Center (Tianjin). From 356m to 530m.
Xiaobailou Union Plaza (Tianjin). From 300m to 488m.
ASE Center (Chongqing). From 460m to 486m.
Jialing Fanying (Chongqing). From 460m to 468m.
Lingnan Tiandi (Foshan). From 415m to 430m.
Gezhouba International Plaza (Wuhan). From 350m to 355m.
Tianrun Project (Chongqing). From 308m to "350-400m".
Modern Media Plaza (Changzhou). From 309m to 332m.
Hangzhou IOC (Hangzhou). From 300m to 331m.
Suning Plaza (Wuxi). From 318m to 328m.
Chongqing WFC (Chongqing). From 330m to 320m.



DEAD SUPERTALLS

Supertalls I deleted from the list in 2009. We better forget about them.
1: Nanjing Lu Supertall (Tianjin), 550m+. The plot merged with the 300m Union Plaza. Now the new Union Plaza project has a tower of 488m (former NJL plot) and another around 250m (the former Union Plaza itself).
2: Yangtze Star (Nanjing), 510m. Too vague to be included as a feasible project. Maybe they'll launch it more seriously in the future.
3: Dynasty 123 (Xiamen), 500m+. Stale proposal by a tiny developer. Too unfeasible.
4: Jinling Fuguang (Nanjing), 430m. Stale proposal. Actually I think that Suning Group's Xinjiekou Plaza could be at the same plot as this old proposal.
5: Feng Long Center (Shenzhen), 400m~. Stale proposal. Maybe it will be re launched.
6: Ranjiaba tower (Chongqing), 400m~. Stale proposal and too vague.
7: Ritz-Carlton Project (Tianjin), 385m. Stale proposal, might be relaunched.
8, 9: Shenyang Oriental International Plaza (Shenyang), 2x380m. Rejected proposal. They are building a 150m~ project instead.
10: Yan Zhao Tower (Tianjin), 378m. Stale proposal, dead project.
11: IBT Tower (Shenyang), 377m. Stale proposal, the developer will build midrises instead.
12: Dahutong IBC (Tianjin), 368m. Stale proposal. Likely to be relaunched.
13: The Torch (Yibin), 365m. Stale proposal.
14: Xi Shui Dong Project (Wuxi), 350m+. The final version has only 280m.
15: Chen Tower (Taipei), 335m. Stale proposal.
16: Foshan R&F Project (Foshan), 300m+. Stale proposal.
17: World Wine City (Yantai), 300m+. Cancelled by the developer.
18: Kaiyuen Group Project (Hangzhou), 300m+. Stale proposal, might be relaunched.
19: Moi City (Chongqing), 300m+. Stale proposal. Likely to be relaunched.
20, 21: Botefeinouo Towers (Hangzhou), 2x300m+. Stale proposal. They may be approved in the future, but anyway they are unlikely to top 300m.
22: Newport Towers (Chongqing), 300m+. Stale proposal, dead.
23: Yiwu WTC (Yiwu), 300m+. Stale proposal and too vague either. 
24: Dalian Eton Center 2 (Dalian), 300m+. Didn't reach 300m once the actual height was released.
25: Honqgiao Twin Towers (Tianjin), 300m+. They are planning only 1 tower it seems.
26: Xi'an CBD Masterplan (Xi'an), 300m+. Stale proposal. Too vague and too concept. 
27: Fuzhou Simao Tower (Fuzhou), 300m. Revised downwards.
28, 29, 30: South Station Cluster (Tianjin), 3x300m~. The final project will have one supertall instead of four.
31: Harbin North WTC (Harbin), 300m~. Stale proposal.
32: Yantian Center (Shenzhen), 300m~. Stale proposal.
33: CBD Masterplan (Qinhuangdao), 300m~. Stale proposal, too unlikely.
34: OTC Securities Plaza, aka Jin Wan Center (Tianjin), 300m~. Didn't reach 300m when the height was released. However they may add more towers in the future, but it is too unclear.
35, 36: Xinghe Group Project (Shenzhen), 2x300m~. Stale proposal.



TALLEST PROJECTS

Top 10 built
1: Taipei 101 (Taipei), 509m.
2: SWFC (Shanghai), 492m.
3: ICC (HK), 483m.
4: Greenland Plaza (Nanjing), 450m.
5: West Tower (Guangzhou), 440m.
6: Jin Mao (Shanghai), 420m.
7: 2IFC (HK), 412m.
8: CITIC Plaza (Guangzhou), 391m.
9: Shun Hing Square (Shenzhen), 384m.
10: Tuntex Sky Tower (Kaohsiung), 378m.

Top 10 on going (approved or construction).
1: Ping An IFC (Shenzhen), 646m.
2: Shanghai Tower (Shanghai), 632m.
3: Goldin Finance 117 (Tianjin), 597m.
4: East Tower (Guangzhou), 530m.
5: Chow Tai Fook Center (Tianjin), 530m.
6: The Wharf Supertower (Suzhou), 500m+.
7: Yujiabao Supertall (Tianjin), 500m+.
8: Xiaobailou Union Plaza (Tianjin), 488m.
9: ASE Center (Chongqing), 486m.
10: Hunan Lu Project (Nanjing), 485m.

Top 10 built+on going.
1: Ping An IFC (Shenzhen), 646m.
2: Shanghai Tower (Shanghai), 632m.
3: Goldin Finance 117 (Tianjin), 597m.
4: East Tower (Guangzhou), 530m.
5: Chow Tai Fook Center (Tianjin), 530m.
6: Taipei 101 (Taipei), 509m.
7: The Wharf Supertower (Suzhou), 500m+.
8: Yujiabao Supertall (Tianjin), 500m+.
9: SWFC (Shanghai), 492m.
10: Xiaobailou Union Plaza (Tianjin), 488m.



TALEST CITIES.

Tallest today.
1: Taipei. Taipei 101 (508m).
2: Shanghai. SWFC (492m).
3: HK. ICC (483m).
4: Nanjing. Greenland Plaza (450m).
5: Guangzhou. West Tower (440m).
6: Shenzhen. Shun Hing Square (384m).
7. Kaohsiung. Tuntex Sky Tower (378m).
8. Beijing. WTC3 (333m).
9. Wuhan. Minsheng Bank (331m).
10. Chongqing WTC (283m).

Tallest tomorrow. Including approved and u/c projects.
1: Shenzhen. Ping'an (646m).
2: Shanghai. Shanghai Tower (632m).
3: Tianjin. Goldin Finance 117 (597m).
4: Guangzhou. East Tower (530m).
5: Taipei. Taipei 101 (508m).
6: Suzhou. The Wharf Supertower (500m+).
7: Chongqing. ASE Center (486m).
8: Nanjing. Hunan Lu Project (485m).
9: Hong Kong. ICC (483m).
10: Beijing. CBD Eastward Extension Tower (450m).

Tallest proposal.
1: Zhuhai. Shizimen CBD Tower. (680m).
2: Wuhan. Wangjiadun Proposal. (660m).
3: Shenzhen. Ping'an (646m).
4: Shanghai. Shanghai Tower (632m).
5. Tianjin. Goldin Finance 117 (597m).
6: Jiangyin. Dragon Tower (538m).
7: Guangzhou. East Tower (530m).
8: Taipei. Taipei 101 (508m).
9: Suzhou. The Wharf Supertower (500m+).
10: Chongqing. Jiangbei New City A13 Project (500m).



BOOMING CITIES

Completed supertalls by January 2010 (January 2009 in brackets).
1: Hong Kong 7 (6).
2: Shanghai 3 (
3: Shenzhen 2 
4: Guangzhou 2 (1)
5: Taipei 1
6: Nanjing 1 (0)
7: Kaohsiung 1
8: Beijing 1
9: Wuhan 1

Properly under construction supertalls (structural construction). By January 2010 (January 2009 in brackets).
1: Chongqing 4 
2: Shenyang 4 (2)
3: Tianjin 3 (2)
4: Shenzhen 3
5: Guangzhou 3 (2)
6: Dalian 1 (0)
7: Nanjing 1
8: Wuhan 1 (0)
9: Wenzhou 1
10: Wuxi 1

Confirmed supertalls. Built+u/c+approved.
1: Shenyang 14 (9)
2: Chongqing 13 
3: Shenzhen 11
4: Tianjin 9 (13)
5: Guangzhou 9 (8)
6: Shanghai 7 (5)
7: Hong Kong 7
8: Nanjing 6 (5)
9: Beijing 6 (1)
10: Wuhan 4 (3)

All status.
1: Chongqing 23 (22)
2: Tianjin 21 (25)
3: Wuhan 14 (5)
4: Shenyang 15 (14)
6: Guangzhou 12 (10)
7: Shanghai 11 (7)
8: Suzhou 11
9: Hong Kong 7
10: Beijing 7 (1)


----------



## z0rg

300m, 79 floor tower coming in Shijiazhuang. No pics. It'll be called North China International Trade City or something like that.
http://big5.xinhuanet.com/gate/big5/www.he.xinhuanet.com/news/2009-10/28/content_18068059.htm
http://www.sjztv.com.cn/reusable/Newsindex.aspx?id=321916&type=News


----------



## z0rg

Lize Business Distric of Beijing plans a 300m tower too. Lol, suddenly seems like a lot of Beijing districts want a landmark skyscraper. Now Beijing has 7 supertall proposals in total.
http://www.china.com.cn/travel/txt/2010-01/17/content_19251174.htm
http://news1.secutimes.com/20100117/15/27680214.shtml

Render of the masterplan


----------



## deepblue01

So this won't be part of the CBD that SOM has won?


----------



## z0rg

> *BEIJING |Wangjing Area Masterplan | 300m. Proposed*. Only one of the three proposals for this area includes a supertall tower. *Project thread*.


This one wont be a supertall in the end.

Final design, by Zaha Hadid. Unknown height, I'll try to fin details later.


















Proposal by Massimiliano Fukas studio. Rejected.


----------



## z0rg

> *GUANGZHOU | East Tower | 530m, 116 floors. Construction – Ground works*. Architect: KPF. Developer: New World Land. Soon after the new developer purchased the project in December 2008, a new design was announced breaking the symmetry of the former twin project. Several proposals were released through 2009, but the actual layout wasn’t known till the day of the ground breaking ceremony in September 2009. Since there are still very few details available, the height of the building may not be final *Project thread*.


Another rejected design, by SPARCH studio.


----------



## z0rg

> *SHANGHAI | Huangpu District Masterplan | 300m+. Proposed*. Architect: Gensler. Not much information is known about this long term masterplan released in late 2009, likely to be launched during or after the 2010 Expo. Gensler is the only known proposal by the moment.


Another render, from Gensler's annual report.


----------



## Þróndeimr

z0rg said:


> This one wont be a supertall in the end.
> 
> Final design, by Zaha Hadid. Unknown height, I'll try to fin details later.
> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/z0rgggg/others2/others3/1001.jpg


This actually looks amazing. Hadid is good, but much of her works is the same, but i really do like this one, looks very elegant.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

z0rg said:


> In the coming days I'll add Google Earth links to every project whose location I can find (80%+ of them) and some additional lists with a summary of the projects released in 2009, upcoming projects we expect for 2010, etc. I have added more than 50 projects to the main list in 2009, that's 1 supertall a week. On the other hand I had to delete around 30 for different reasons. More details tomorrow night.


^^I'm doing the same thing with Google Earth. All the towers, masterplans, project, CBDs, etc. that you post in this thread, I make a placemark for each one.
BTW, I have many projects that doesn't have an exactly location.
Not just the Chinese supertalls, I mean all the supertalls around the world, with a few Skyscrapers and Highrises...


But for now, I be waiting for that Google Earth KML file that you'll post...

Bye...!


----------



## z0rg

> *FOSHAN | Louvre International Headquarters Building | 314m, 62 floors. Approved*. Developer: Louvre Group. This luxury furniture company is planning to complete its global headquarters within the end of 2010. Construction start was scheduled for January 2009, but actual works hasn’t been confirmed by the moment. *Project thread*.


This project has been drastically revised to 236m, 43 floors.
http://jiaju.v100.cn/NewsDetail_12139.html










Ground breaking ceremony


----------



## z0rg

> *CHONGQING | Tianrun Group Project | 350m+. Approved – Under design*. Developer: Tianrun Land. Formerly the Yuzhou Hotel project, this tower is under redesign after the plot was sold to the new developer. Crang & Boake and KPF are known to be among the possible designers of the final design. The new height will be between 350 and 400m according to the developer. *Project thread*.


The new design is out. Two proposals. One of them has 380m, 76 floors.


----------



## z0rg

First concept image of the 103 floor tower under design by SOM for Fuzhou city. It'll be called 103 Tower. Still too few details to opening a thread imo.










http://news.dichan.sina.com.cn/2010/02/01/118423.html


----------



## z0rg

> *NANJING | Nanjing Tower | 450m, 118 floors. Approved*. Architect: AEDAS. Developer: Suning Real Estate. This tower is called to become the main landmark project of Nanjing’s new Hexi CBD. The height could be drastically reduced according to unsourced rumors, and the final project could be just around 350-400m. *Project thread*.


Possible new design, around 90 floors. Including the facade it reaches around 100 structural floors, it should be around 400-450m, but imo it has chances to reach 500m.


----------



## z0rg

> *NANJING | Xinjiekou Plaza | 380m. Approved*. Developer: Suning Real Estate. One of the three supertall projects to be developed by Suning Group at its home city. No details have been released about this project, but it is rumored that the maximum height may surpass 400m. The design may be changed anyway.


Possible final design, they think it has 415m, but no sources about the height.


----------



## z0rg

The Nanjing World Trade Center has been revised upwards from 250m+ to 328m.
Architect: Gensler
Developer: F&T

Former design:









New design:




























Tower 1: 328m, 69 floors. 
Tower 2: 168m, 37 floors.
Tower 3: 158m, 39 floors

Source:
http://www.nanjing.gov.cn/zwgk/zwgs/201001/t20100125_288298.htm
http://www.njhb.gov.cn/art/2009/12/1/art_481_16352.html


More info at the developer's website
http://www.fandtgroup.com/beta/main/china/chinaproject/projects.asp

Nanjing World Trade Center Project

In September of 2007, F&T Group and JP Morgan Real Estate Fund secured a project location on the southern part of the new Hexi CBD. The Hexi CBD is often regarded as the “Pudong” of Nanjing, in part due to the strong desire on the part of the government to have it become a financial district. This World Trade Center project has been authorized and licensed by the Word Trade Center Association to become the Nanjing World Trade Center. The chosen location is already home to many high-rise office buildings, a park and one of the largest convention centers in China. The project is scheduled to break ground in 2010 and be completed by 2015.


The proposed premium mixed-use development encompasses an area of approximately 327,000 square meters (~3.5 million square feet), consisting of a 125,000 square meter Class A office tower, a 61,000 square meter high-end serviced apartment, a 70,000 square meter retail center, an 18,000 square meter five-star hotel, and a 53,000 square meter mid-end hotel.


----------



## CoCoMilk

z0rg said:


> First concept image of the 103 floor tower under design by SOM for Fuzhou city. It'll be called 103 Tower. Still too few details to opening a thread imo.
> 
> http://news.dichan.sina.com.cn/2010/02/01/118423.html



^^ OMG damn it, i saw this yesterday, was going to post it but didn't because there was just one rendering :lol:

This project have encountered some problems. The oppositions (mainly the residents who lived there) complains that the area that *103Tower* supposedly to be built on are quite new while those people don't live there support building it. Many of the residential buildings are somewhat newly built in the sense that it haven't reach 10 years old and not to mention a expensively built school stationed there. Although most residents haven't paid of all of their mortgage debts, they are pretty much determine to stay. I would find it hard for officials to demolished the whole area. Fuzhou is getting like 2 new CBD including this one. Hopefully they can hire a good city planner because this city is messy (in a way) due to lack of careful planning i guess.

Heres the area where they will build 103 tower.


----------



## Joel que

beijing wanted skyscraper,anew? where's the logic?Beijing right now has alot empty office building, supply outstrip the demand.according to a NYT, that Beijing has higher unoccupy office building than NY city.


----------



## Myster E

^^ What? More trashy articles from an American paper which imo has no credibility at all.


----------



## z0rg

Actually the vacancy rate of A grade offices in Beijing has remained stable around 15-18% for the last 7 years despite of the countless projects that they have completed. Even in 2009 the market had a huge net absorption of office space. Is this rate too high anyway? Not for a booming economy, they need a large stock otherwise they could have bottlenecks like Shanghai had in 2008, when the vacancy rate reached less than 1%. In Beijing there's a lag of about 6-7 quarters only till the current available office space is absorbed by the market, i.e., the occupied office area area in the fourth quarter of 2009 exceeded the total available office space of fourth quarter of 2007. You can check all these facts reading the reports published by Colliers.

I can't understand what the media pretends with those fake articles. That HK private owned developers are wasting billions in projects that will remain empty for decades? Ah, journalists, always publishing lies!


----------



## Ewan117

I think the investors in China know what they are doing. If the vacancy rate is high, then it would have been on hold.


----------



## z0rg

> *CHONGQING | Sun Valley Tianhe Tower | 450m~, 95~ floors. Construction – Ground works*. Developer: Yingli Properties. Tough it was released in 2008, very few details have been unveiled about this large multi-tower development as not even the architect , the height or the final proposal have been announced. The masterplan has another 4 big towers, being 3 of them clearly above 200m. The second tallest tower is known to have 288m. Ground clearing works are taking place at a very decent speed at the location of the main tower. Newly released renders indicate that the height could be just slightly above 300m. *Project thread*.


Final design? The main tower is very disappointing, the rest of the masterplan looks stunning!
By yxxx4015.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Hi all!! are you Chinese people!!

o(∩_∩)o 新年快乐，虎年行大运 , Gong Xi Fa Cai!! (●￣ε￣●) (｡◕‿◕｡) o(∩_∩)o.o(‧""‧)o✿.囧囧囧


----------



## staff

More renders of SOM's proposal for Da Wang Jing in Beijing.


----------



## Blue Flame

You got to be kidding me!!?! Thats the final render for the Sun Valley Tianhe Tower!?! The complex is great but the main tower is fuckin digusting! The previous one was way better than this!!


----------



## Ewan117

I think they need better towers for the Beijing East CBD. Yes, the Sun Valley Tianhe Tower looks really bad. I prefer the first one. im hoping they will further change the design of the towers.


----------



## z0rg

Can't believe this thing is back! Feng Long Center/丰隆中心 in Shenzhen. 399m.
丰隆中心.

http://www.banq.cn/html/8579.htm
http://www.guandian.cn/article/20100222/91500.html
http://house.hexun.com/2010-02-22/122724151.html

Roof: 330m
Spires: 399.6m
66 floors

I don't think it's the final design anyway.


----------



## Scion

OMG OMG OMG OMG!! Great find Zorg!! Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!

:dance:


----------



## Cristobal_illo

I remember when I asked to you zOrg where is the plot of this one... Now, is back!!


----------



## z0rg

> *SUZHOU | The Wharf Supertower | 500m+, 100 floors. Approved*. Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects. Developer: The Wharf Holdings. This landmark project will be located at the core of Suzhou East Lake new CBD. Still without an official height, the project is very likely to surpass the 500m mark as it has a big structure over the top floor that should boost the total height far above 500m. However the design is still provisional, meaning that it could be changed again. The originally completion date of 2013 is unlikely to be fulfilled. *Project thread*.


Ground breaking ceremony coming soon. Final height rumored to be 450m, 92 floors. Pics by kel..


----------



## staff

I love how this is the first step towards a 450m tall supertower:


----------



## Joel que

latest issue of fortune magazine said that there are currently 55 unoccupied office building in beijing .most of unoccupied building been empty since post 2008 olympic .this raise a strong possibility of real estate bubble burst.
already shanghai authority has shelved land auction after large several real estate developer stay out of the bidding


----------



## z0rg

First images of the coming China Resources headquarters in Shenzhen. Around 68 floors, easily taller than 300m. A little disappointing since they expected something around 100 floors, but a stunning design on the other hand! It'll be built next to the Olympic Center complex.


----------



## z0rg

Another huge project coming in Nanjing. Developer: Golden Eagle Group. 85 and 55 floors. No images.
http://www.jsaes.com/gongshi/ShowArticle.asp?ArticleID=887


----------



## z0rg

> *GUANGZHOU | Baietan District Supertall | 500m+, 118 floors. Concept proposal*. The Guangzhou Urban Planning Bureau is planning to develop the second major CBD in town in this area once the Zhujiang Xincheng CBD is completed. According to some preliminary proposals, the new area will host a huge tower around 118 floors.


Baietan will get a 600m+ skyscraper according to the press today. We should open a thread as soon as they release some more specific render.
http://news.xinmin.cn/rollnews/2010/03/06/3888986.html
http://msn.china.ynet.com/view.jsp?oid=63845410


----------



## P05

Joel que said:


> latest issue of fortune magazine said that there are currently 55 unoccupied office building in beijing .most of unoccupied building been empty since post 2008 olympic .this raise a strong possibility of real estate bubble burst.
> already shanghai authority has shelved land auction after large several real estate developer stay out of the bidding


Yes, we all know Chinese developers build skyscrapers to lose money. Maybe Fortune magazine should care a little bit more about their own collapsing country.


----------



## City of Rain

P05 said:


> Yes, we all know Chinese developers build skyscrapers to lose money. Maybe Fortune magazine should care a little bit more about their own collapsing country.


its freaking crazy how vournerable chinese people seem to be to any kinds of criticism. seriously, get a grip. youre behaving like a fool.


----------



## staff

^^
It is because most of this "criticism" unfounded and misdirected. I totally understand how the Chinese are completely fed up with it.

In any case, it is only the developers' problem that they over-estimated the de facto huge under-supply of office space in Beijing prior to the Olympics. The city had something like the equivalent of three Manhattans of office space u/c simultaneously prior to the Olympics. I'm surprised not more buildings are having problems finding tenants. But again, it is the (Chinese and foreign) developers' problems.

On another note, the recently finished 1IFC in Shanghai was over 90% leased even prior to its completion back in November 2009-- so things are looking healthy elsewhere in China. Most mid-tier cities are still suffering from a serious under-supply of office space.


----------



## z0rg

City of Rain said:


> its freaking crazy how vournerable chinese people seem to be to any kinds of criticism. seriously, get a grip. youre behaving like a fool.


P05 isn't Chinese, he's white and has never been to China.


----------



## Joel que

P05 said:


> Yes, we all know Chinese developers build skyscrapers to lose money. Maybe Fortune magazine should care a little bit more about their own collapsing country.


China is no stranger to real estate bubble,back in late 90's real estate market bubble finally burst in hainan island, even today if you travel to hai-caw ,there's still a lot half finish construction site .
after the erupt, Beijing order the unoccupied apartment be sold at lost,in order for the bank to recover there loan.the culprit-speculation.


----------



## Joel que

z0rg said:


> P05 isn't Chinese, he's white and has never been to China.


to Zorg, if let said any real estae developer wanted to construct uber skyscraper (100 plus floors),do project hast to submit to a review board for final approval?


----------



## T-2

i've made a search with no exact hits, can someone advise the link to the thread for a highly visible project in Shenyang, not sure of the name:- Hang Lung, Shenyang ?? Is it called Forum 66?


----------



## binhai

Yes

thread about Forum 66: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454140


----------



## P05

Joel que said:


> China is no stranger to real estate bubble,back in late 90's real estate market bubble finally burst in hainan island, even today if you travel to hai-caw ,there's still a lot half finish construction site .
> after the erupt, Beijing order the unoccupied apartment be sold at lost,in order for the bank to recover there loan.the culprit-speculation.


How many times has the real-state bubble burst in Shanghai since 1997? two times? three times? In the meantime the Chinese economy has grown by 400%

I remember reading real-state prices had fallen by 30% in some Chinese cities in 2008-early 2009, so what? No one is denying real-state prices get a bit excessive from time to time.



City of Rain said:


> its freaking crazy how vournerable chinese people seem to be to any kinds of criticism. seriously, get a grip. youre behaving like a fool.


I don't know how Chinese people can't stand the continous harassment by 99% of western media and journalists. If you want to look for a fool, you have 26.500.000 million fools here.


----------



## Myster E

I wouldn't be surprised to find out our BBC/Sky News journalists/correspondents actually bribed chinese actors to demonize thier own country just to make a story, which would go against what they stand for. 

Z0rg, doesn't Guangzhou already have a 650m proposal down the pipeline or is it the same one, the link you posted?


----------



## snapdragon

Myster E said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to find out our BBC/Sky News journalists/correspondents actually bribed chinese actors to demonize thier own country just to make a story, which would go against what they stand for.
> 
> Z0rg, doesn't Guangzhou already have a 650m proposal down the pipeline or is it the same one, the link you posted?


No the closest to what you have suggested is a 680 mt proposal in a place quite near to guangzhou called Zhuhai .Which is 680 mts. The tallest discussion till now in guangzhou is 545 mts which is the east tower. They have a 610 Mts tower which has already been completed.


----------



## snapdragon

City of Rain said:


> its freaking crazy how vournerable chinese people seem to be to any kinds of criticism. seriously, get a grip. youre behaving like a fool.


Maybe they are just bored and most western journalists look like this banana :banana: when they proclaim the judgment day for China is tomorrow
China's coming collapse?
Ronald Hilton - 3/26/02 



> :China's Economy: Will the Bubble Burst?
> February 12 2003, 3:30 p.m. - 5:30 p.m.





> :Will China’s Economy Burst?
> By gavanguard on December 2, 2004





> :The Coming Collapse of The Chinese Economy
> By Professor Ching-hsi Chang
> Aug 25, 2005





> :The China Bubble
> By Vitaliy Katsenelson, CFA
> January 20, 2006





> :Get Ready for the Chinese Bubble to Burst
> by: John Bethel January 31, 2007





> :The Inevitable Collapse of China's Banks
> by: Nicholas Vardy February 05, 2007





> :Rapid Chinese economic collapse spurs desperation measures
> Generational Dynamics
> 28 Nov 2008





> :Believe It Or Not, China Is In Recession
> Posted: January 2, 2009 at 6:19 am





> :New report identifies hard landing for China, collapse in asset prices
> 13 Jan 2009





> :China in Recession
> January 26, 2009





> :China's Bubble Will Burst. And Painfully
> Vitaliy Katsenelson | Apr. 26, 2009, 8:57 AM





> :Looming Collapse of Russia, China and more …
> by Martin D. Weiss, Ph.D. 01-05-09





> :Grantham: China Will Collapse
> Henry Blodget | Jul. 28, 2009, 6:34 AM





> :Morgan Stanley Analyst Says China Bubble Will Burst
> Aug 4, 2009 1:27 PM, By John Churchill





> :China: The Collapse of an Economic Model
> By Matthew Bandyk
> Posted: November 30, 2009


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ discussion and topics on China's economy should be done in a different thread.

This is a skyscraper-thread, nothing more! And i am really looking forward to see proper and new designs of the Baietan District Supertall!:cheers:


----------



## z0rg

Please stay on topic.


----------



## z0rg

Joel que said:


> to Zorg, if let said any real estae developer wanted to construct uber skyscraper (100 plus floors),do project hast to submit to a review board for final approval?


Yes, it has. But still a proposal is a proposal, and we should at least mention all of them unless they are too vague.


----------



## z0rg

Myster E said:


> Z0rg, doesn't Guangzhou already have a 650m proposal down the pipeline or is it the same one, the link you posted?


Well, I guess you mean Evergrande's project. It is a different project indeed, but Evergrande's might be "just around 400m", we don't really know yet. In both cases it's too son to say any of them will actually top 600m.


----------



## macpolo

City of Rain said:


> its freaking crazy how vournerable chinese people seem to be to any kinds of criticism. seriously, get a grip. youre behaving like a fool.


none of these guys r chinese
so. shut your mouth


----------



## z0rg

Nanning announces a 92 floor project. No pics. 天龙财富中心/Tianlong Fortune Center.
http://www.projectbidding.cn/zaobiao/gonggao/20100309/1427479941.html
http://www.zhaobiao.gov.cn/noticedetail/24532082.html


----------



## z0rg

> *GUANGZHOU | Baietan District Supertall | 500m+, 118 floors. Concept proposal*. The Guangzhou Urban Planning Bureau is planning to develop the second major CBD in town in this area once the Zhujiang Xincheng CBD is completed. According to some preliminary proposals, the new area will host a huge tower around 118 floors.


More about this one. 650m, wow! We should open a thread as soon as they release some render.


“白鹅潭是广州五大功能区之一,从今年开始每年投入200亿元,累计5年有1000 亿元投入,这里正建设中国唯一的国际医药港,还将特别规划建设一栋650米的高楼,将是世界第二高楼。白鹅潭的崛起对荔湾、广州乃至珠三角地区都是重大的亮点和新名片。”周亚伟对荔湾的未来充满了自信和自豪。

记者从荔湾区规划局了解到,650米高楼的规划方案由美国设计师设计,地点在芳村隧道口附近,由于市规划设计要求,该高楼可能退居临江三线位置。不过,该方案仍须经过广州市规划委员会专家审议,再上交市政府常务会议讨论通过,才能成为法定规划,交由市规划局执行。

http://news.msn.soufun.com/2010-03-08/3138662.htm
http://epaper.nddaily.com/A/html/2010-03/07/content_1023209.htm
http://www.hnchain.com/mall/dcdt/124722.html


----------



## z0rg

> *GUANGZHOU |Guangzhou Evergrande Center | 400m~. Proposed*. Architect: Atkins. Developer: Evergrande Real Estate.One of the two supertall projects released by Evergrande in 2009. No details have been released about the height, etc, but both the advs and the district models show that they may rescue Atkins’ proposal for the East Tower, whose height should be easily above 400m.Unsourced rumors claim that it will be taller than 600m..


And finally some info about the big one to be launched in Yuancun area. During an interview concerning the project in Baietan district, they referred Evergrande's coming project as 'a 500m tower'. At least we can make sure it'll be huge too.

大洋网友：据说白鹅潭商圈要建世界第二高楼，员村要建500米的高楼，这两个地区有必要建最高楼与珠江新城争高吗？在规划上有什么考虑？

　　王东：广州启动中心城区五大功能区规划，其中，珠江新城是中央商务区，往东延伸把员村拓展出来，它的定位是国际金融商务的核心区，它的对面是琶洲区，定位是国际会展商务区，重点发展国内国际会展。白云新城是北部宜居新城。白鹅潭规划定位是利用滨水的优势和大量的工业用地的资源，把它升级为打造成国际商业中心。珠三角西岸、佛山、中山有大量制造业，广州既然有机场、火车站、城际交通优势，就做好生产服务业。新电视塔再往南的南中轴线想打造岭南特色的行政中心。


http://www.nbmetro.com/system/2010/03/09/010074497.shtml
http://news.163.com/10/0309/04/61AATKUG000146BB.html


----------



## Scion

Haikou Millennium Hotel
108fl, 300m+

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/dfpd/2010-03/11/content_9571523.htm
http://news.sohu.com/20100311/n270742743.shtml


----------



## Scion

Another 300m+ proposal for Nanning

http://finance.sina.com.cn/chanjing/gsnews/20100311/01337540689.shtml



> 今后该幅地块将“诞生”出一栋300米以上的超高层建筑，从而将南宁市的高度整体提升。


----------



## daneo2

bit offtopic, sorry, I know,
but i was wondering: how big in m2 are the appartments the average chinese family live in ?


----------



## z0rg

80 floor tower approved in Nanjing, no images.

http://jsnews.jschina.com.cn/nj/201003/t335674.shtml
http://news.chinatimes.com/wantdaily/0,5253,11052101x112010031300439,00.html


----------



## CoCoMilk

I really like Nanning, Nanjing, and Haikou!! thanks for the the update :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

350-380m will be built in Ningbo in a long term. We should count this one as a long term proposal.


----------



## z0rg

Another city joins the supertall club. 338m, 228m in Zhejiang, by Suning again.

Contestants include Gensler, RTKL and RMJM. They chose RMJM, not 100% sure.

http://www.zj3000.cn/2010/0317/7018.html
http://www.anjia8.com/sqlnews/News_View.asp?NewsID=10194
http://jsnews.jschina.com.cn/zj/200912/t278531.shtml
http://news.163.com/10/0317/04/61UTE96J000146BB.html














































Ground breaking ceremony









Zhenjiang is a city in east China, located at the Yangtze river delta, very close to Nanjing. Total population: 2.6 million, city proper: 0.6 million.


----------



## z0rg

Huge project coming in Kunming, by Zhongyi Group. The project is called 海伦春天, not sure about how should I translate it  The whole masterplan has 6.9 million sqm, wow! Still too conceptual anyway.









http://km.focus.cn/common/modules/dmc/dongtaiview.php?info_id=6822


----------



## Scion

Beijing Tongzhou Binhe Hotel

330m










http://bbs.bato.cn/thread-832470-1-1.html


----------



## Cristobal_illo

^^ It's the rejected design of the Lotte Super Tower in Busan.


----------



## Effer

Looking at that list, the amount of supertalls is amazing. :applause:


----------



## [email protected]

^^ China probably is supertalls capital of the world right now.


----------



## yangkhm

[email protected] said:


> ^^ China probably is supertalls capital of the world right now.


:nuts::nuts:What you mean the supertall capital of the world??????:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected]

:baeh3:

:righton:

supertalls ; not super tall


----------



## z0rg

> *WUHAN | Wuhan Evergrande Center | 438m, 112 floors. Proposed – Under design*. Developer: Evergrande Real Estate. The largest developer in China Mainland launched two supertalls in the second half of 2009. The one in Wuhan has been proposed at Qiakou Area and has no design by the moment, but in September 2009 they announced that it will have 438m, a height likely to be preliminary.


Concept renders finally


----------



## z0rg

Long term masterplan in Fangchenggang.
528m, 109 floors (likely to be concept, not final).
320m, 73 floors (officially started)






















































Ground breaking ceremony









http://www.gxcity.com/201003/6580.html
http://www.gxfdc.cn/subject/201003/nhmz.htm
http://www.fcgs.gov.cn/fcgxxgk/PublicInformationInfo.aspx?id=232

From the website of the local gov
http://www.fcg.gx.cei.gov.cn/fcgxx/GongZuoDongTai/776.htm












CoCoMilk said:


> A Mini Portfolio


----------



## CoCoMilk

z0rg said:


>



OMG awesome design


----------



## gaszciber

magnifica recopilación!!! cool!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

z0rg said:


> Concept renders finally


thin build!! look like an pen  nice design


----------



## Scion

Multiple Chinese news articles today claiming *Chongqing will build 620m+ twin towers*.....Not sure if it's for real or if it's just rumours.

http://cq.focus.cn/news/2010-04-06/897698.html
http://cq.qq.com/a/20100406/000099.htm

OK, all the news sites just copy and pasted off each other....










This is the picture on Sohu's site...


----------



## z0rg

Woof, woof! Can't wait to see the renders. Huge pity they wont build them in Jiefangbei though.


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ well lets hope for other 600m+ buildings at Jiefangbei then! 

Awesome news! :cheers:


----------



## macpolo

z0rg said:


> Woof, woof! Can't wait to see the renders. Huge pity they wont build them in Jiefangbei though.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Wow! But that one doesn't look 620m at all!


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ doesn't look like much of a twin either.

edit, that project is from 2008, probably just an older idea of what to build there if this is the same plot as the proposed 620m twins?


----------



## z0rg

^^ Likely, that plot is next to the Changjiang International twins (195m), that are also in Nanping. So maybe the same plot after all. Is New World Land the developer, btw?


----------



## macpolo

yes
this project is in plan for already 5 years

this project was called "huang ge du mall"

but we thought it wad just a mall, 50m high max
but who thought its a over 620, and a twins...
anyways , big chance that in the end its will not be a 620 twins
but still its a damn big one
im thinking a 400m tower


----------



## CoCoMilk

Some new render of *Qingdao* Beer city 300m+

Please tell me if this was posted before, my memories are itchy today  ...Actually Z0rg posted it 

QINGDAO | Qingdao Beer City Project | ~300m | ~1000ft | 70 fl | App
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=929336


----------



## Þróndeimr

CoCoMilk said:


>


I have not seen this one before actually, looks awesome! :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

3 supertalls coming for Ningbo's Eastern New City.

1) 350m+ twins. Investors: Itochu (Japan) and Mitsui Fudosan (Japan)

2) 450m project. Investor: ARA (Singapore).

Contestants: Nikken Sekkei, Foster, ALSOP, SOM, Steven Holl and Joan Busquets.

No images.

http://www.ceh.com.cn/ceh/jjzx/2010/6/10/64568.shtml


----------



## staff

Do S.O.M. actually get any work outside of China these days? :lol:


----------



## CoCoMilk

Very nice to see Jp and SG playing here. Can't wait for renders.


----------



## z0rg

Greenland is planning another 300m+, this time in Qingdao. It'll host a Ritz-Carlton Hotel. It'll be launched within the end of the year.

http://news.qd.soufun.com/2010-06-23/3476837.htm


----------



## CoCoMilk

*Changchun* city and capital of Jilin province is going to build a 300m+ tower, again by Greenland.

Seems like there are a lot of Greenland towers, but good thing is a lot of their tower have started or finished.



> *长春明年在南部新城建四塔中的第一座，超300米*
> 
> 长春明年将建第一高楼
> Source
> 2010 年06月29日02:48 新文化报
> 本报讯（记者胡楠）明年开春，南部新城将动工建设长春第一高楼，这将是一座超300米高的地标性建筑，这是记者昨晚得到的消息。
> 
> 6月28日晚，绿地集团与长春市政府在南湖宾馆签署了关于城市地标性建筑开发协议。省委常委、长春市委书记高广滨，长春市人大常委会主任祝业精，长春市市长崔杰，上海市人大常委会副主任胡炜，绿地集团董事长、总裁张玉良等出席了签约仪式。
> 
> 据悉，此次达成合作意向的城市地标性建筑位于南部新城的商务核心区，该建筑将超过300米高，保守估计接近100层。建成后建筑将用于写字楼、超五星级酒店。绿地集团董事长、总裁张玉良在签约仪式上表示，绿地集团将以卓越的规划设计理念，充分利用集团多年来的开发经验和优质资源，把此项目打造成长春市地标性建筑，使其成为未来长春城市靓丽的名片，尽早地展示在长春市民的眼前。


----------



## z0rg

Please don't post articles unrelated to the thread topic. I've already deleted 3 off topic articles this week.


----------



## skyscraper100

whoa. no one can beat chinese renders... theyre awesome!


----------



## z0rg

Confirmed. Wuhan is planning a 600m+ skyscraper, called to become China's second tallest tower.
http://www.chinanews.com.cn/estate/2010/07-05/2382667.shtml


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

^^ 650m??


----------



## z0rg

New supertall project in Chongqing. 320m, by Sino Land. Located in Jiangbei district, close to Future International tower.
http://ecqsb.hsw.cn/html/2010-07/17/content_127650.htm


----------



## General Huo

Is this Jinan 300m project (济南普利广场) on the list?














































It was said 主体263米 至顶层透明玻璃顶300米


----------



## z0rg

Another city to join the supertall club.

Architect: UDG (Shanghai)
Developer: Yunrun Group (雨润)
Height: 312m










　7月21日下午，市建筑规划专家齐聚曙光国际大酒店，对淮安雨润中央新天地项目最终概念方案进行专家评审。

　　淮安雨润中央新天地暨雨润国际大厦项目，位于淮安核心商业地段淮海广场商业区东南片区，总建筑面积达52万平方米（其中地上面积约35万平方米，地下面积约17万平方米），总投资超50亿元。是集高星级酒店、主题百货、超市卖场、高档公寓、写字楼及配套设施等物业于一体的现代化大型城市综合体，将提供购物、办公、住宿、餐饮、文化、娱乐、休闲、健身等一站式服务。主体建筑雨润国际大厦高度312米，建成后将成为淮安地标性建筑和城市名片，也将成为江北第一高楼。目前项目与美国凯里森建筑设计、UDG上海联创建筑深化设计、美国第一太平戴维斯商业规划设计、香港弘达交通设计等国际顶级规划公司合作，打造设计梦幻组合，将商业与建筑艺术有机融合，主体项目将在2010年三季度开工建设，五年内全部建成，其中主体商业部分三年内建成并投入试运营。

Google translator:

The afternoon of July 21, city of light construction planning experts Qiju Shu International Hotel, on the Huai An Yurun central concept of Xintiandi project final program experts.

Huai An Yurun Central Xintiandi cum Yurun International Building project, located in central business location Huaian Southeast Area Huaihai Plaza business district, with a total construction area of 520,000 square meters (of which the floor area of about 350,000 square meters, ground floor area of about 170,000 square meters ), with a total investment of over 5 billion yuan. Is a high-star hotel, the theme department stores, supermarkets, stores, luxury apartments, office buildings and supporting facilities of large property in a modern urban complex, will offer shopping, office, accommodation, dining, culture, entertainment, leisure, and fitness for a stop service. Rain Run International Building, the main building height of 312 m and will become Huai'an city landmark and business cards will also become the first high-rise Jiangbei. The current project with the United States Callison Architecture, UDG designed to deepen Shanghai United Design Building, the United States Savills Commercial Planning and Design, the Hong Kong Hongda Traffic design top international companies planning to build design dream combination of commercial and construction Art, integration, the main project will start the construction of the third quarter of 2010, all completed within five years, including the main commercial part of three years, completed and put into trial operation.

http://www.hynews.net/hhwb/html/2010-07/22/content_816672.htm

Huai'an City:


----------



## CoCoMilk

System Error #double post - Deleted -

*P.S* I think _Fuzhou 103 Tower_ is unlikely to be built


----------



## CoCoMilk

- Deleted - Accidentally posted a Skyscraper news in a Supertall thread...so sorry


----------



## z0rg

3 proposals for the Nanning IFC. I'm sorry I can't post a reliable source, seems like the pics were taken at some real estate exhibition.

Proposal 1













































Proposal 2



























Proposal 3


----------



## z0rg

> *CHONGQING | Jiangbei CBD Supertalls | 500m, 380m, 360m. Concept proposal – Plots on sale*. The second core of Chongqing CBD will be located in Jiangbei. In late 2007, the government raised the maximum heights for its 3 key plots from 300m, 350m and 240m, located respectively at plots A13, A07 and A11. In late 2009 it was known that several large Chinese banks are planning branch headquarters in this new district. The Chongqing Rural Commercial Bank may develop the A07 plot, while The Wharf has purchased the A11.Most plot proposals in the new CBD are expected to go official within 2010.


News about the A11 Plot.

Ground breaking ceremony today. Location: Jiangbei New City CBD.
This is the first supertall officially released in this area.

http://www.dayoo.com/roll/201007/25/10000307_102948466.htm
http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2010-07-25/030117858516s.shtml
http://news.163.com/10/0725/01/6CDD25OE00014AED.html
http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2010-07-25/015017858165s.shtml

Video




Screenshots from the video.


----------



## z0rg

> *WUHAN | Wuhan Tiandi | 320m, 72 floors. Approved*. Developer: Shui On Land. The final design for this supertall was released in October 2008. Completion is scheduled for 2014. *Project thread*.


This project has been revised upwards to 435m.
Source: Enviromental Report
http://www.whhky.com/newview.asp?id=454

Two renders have appeared in some forums recently. Of course they didn't mention the source hno:


----------



## big-dog

^^ neat design, great news for Wuhan!


----------



## z0rg

Kunming wants to build a 456m tower. There're 3 proposals for the masterplan (plot distribution, etc). This development is very close to the South Asian Gate project.
http://yn.house.sina.com.cn/bdxw/2010-07-27/085520452.html


----------



## Tempe

the best of china.


----------



## z0rg

> *SHIJIAZHUANG | Shijiazhuang International Convention and Exhibition Center | 365m, 85 floors. Proposed – Design contest*. This project was released in November 2008 at the urban planning and exhibition center of Shijiazhuang. There are three proposals. Proposal A has 330m and 85 floors, proposal B has 270m and 66 floors and proposal C has 365m and 85 floors. *Project thread*.


Woods Bagot won!!! 330m


*Woods Bagot designs abstract Exhibition and Convention Centre in North China*

After competing against seven internationally acclaimed architectural firms, Woods Bagot have presented their winning masterplan and concept design for the Shijiazhuang International Exhibition and Convention Centre.

The culturally-focused mixed use precinct will serve to showcase Shijiazhuang as a global destination for conference delegates and tourists by re-activating the City’s underdeveloped coastal region. Whilst convention precincts in surrounding cities remain under-utilised, Woods Bagot’s design is expected to maximise the Chinese government’s generous investment with its emphasis on stimulating and revitalising 190,000 sq m of the local urban fabric. Woods Bagot are aiming to deliver a level of sustainability and design excellence in built form that will be fundamental to strengthening Shijiazhuang’s international profile.

Woods Bagot Beijing Principal Jean Weng said: “Woods Bagot has designed Shijiazhuang’s International Exhibition and Convention Centre to respond to, and engage with, the landscape and its plethora of visitors – forming a harmonious, balanced design response that is also visually arresting.”

Employing a filed pattern reminiscent of traditional Chinese ‘broken ice’ screens, the design language developed by Woods Bagot has been applied to the whole site – working across the grounds, moving outward to the tip’s river surrounds to create a randomly split, abstract appearance when viewed aerially. Tied together by a fully enclosed and air-conditioned concourse spine, the precinct facilities will comprise 100,000 sq m of premium grade international standard exhibition space, 60,000 sq m of high quality convention facilities (including a state-of-the-art plenary), and 30,000 sq m auxiliary spaces.

A landmark tower reaching upwards of 330m is conveniently located adjacent to the central Exhibition and Convention Centre on an independent 4ha of land. The tower will house a 5-star hotel, serviced apartments and premium grade office space.

http://worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=14428


----------



## z0rg

Beijing CBD Z15 Plot. 400m+

The plot is being cleared according to the press, and it was purchased by Greenland.

http://news.hexun.com/2010-08-02/124452317.html
http://news.qq.com/a/20100802/001477.htm
http://money.163.com/photoview/0HH40025/744.html#p=6D3KI6Q00HH40025










Preliminary renders:




































More info coming soon. Hopefully!


----------



## z0rg

Greenland announces 600m+ tower in Wuhan. We should open a thread as soon as we can find renders.
http://office.sz.focus.cn/news/2010-07-08/980714.html
http://news.hexun.com/2010-08-06/124512325.html
http://office.soufun.com/2010-08-06/3640633.htm


----------



## kubachrick

z0rg said:


> Greenland announces 600m+ tower in Wuhan. We should open a thread as soon as we can find renders.
> http://office.sz.focus.cn/news/2010-07-08/980714.html
> http://news.hexun.com/2010-08-06/124512325.html
> http://office.soufun.com/2010-08-06/3640633.htm


What the chances this tower will be built ?
Greenland are very serious company aren't they ?


----------



## z0rg

^^ One of the 3 strongest developers in China Mainland.


----------



## kubachrick

z0rg said:


> ^^ One of the 3 strongest developers in China Mainland.


That's good to hear,
they prove theirselves when they built the greenland plaza in Nanjing...
now they have to build the beautiful arch in beijing and the 600 meter in wuhan and we will be very pleased.

are there any other projects in mainland china of greenland ?


----------



## z0rg

kubachrick said:


> are there any other projects in mainland china of greenland ?


As far as I know these are the most important skycraper projects by Greenland.

Built:
Nanjing Greenland Plaza. 450m. By SOM.

U/C:
Zhengzhou Greenland Plaza. 279m. By SOM.

Prep:
Jinan Puli Center. 300m. By SOM.
Nanchang Greenland Plaza. 2x289m. By SOM.

Annouced:
Wuhan 600m tower
Dalian 518m tower.
Beijing 400m tower.
Jinan 400m tower.
Zhengzhou 2x300m towers.
Changchun 300m tower.
Qingdao 300m tower, rumor claims it'll be around 500m.


----------



## kubachrick

z0rg said:


> As far as I know these are the most important skycraper projects by Greenland.
> 
> Built:
> Nanjing Greendland Plaza. 450m. By SOM.
> 
> U/C:
> Zhengzhou Greendland Plaza. 279m. By SOM.
> 
> Prep:
> Jinan Puli Center. 300m. By SOM.
> Nanchang Greenland Plaza. 2x289m. By SOM.
> 
> Annouced:
> Wuhan 600m tower
> Dalian 518m tower.
> Beijing 400m tower.
> Jinan 400m tower.
> Zhengzhou 2x300m towers.
> Changchun 300m tower.
> Qingdao 300m tower, rumor claims it'll be around 500m.


OMG that's wonderful,
wow china is full of enormous projects,
What in your opinion is the next project going to be u/c ? in general not just greenland.


----------



## z0rg

When you say that you mean from "prep" to "proper u/c" or from no activity to prep activity? 

The former, hmmm, we'll see proper construction stuff at the Guangzhou J2-5 Plot soon. Also at the Chongqing WFC, Tianjin Sino-Steel, Tianjin R&F...

From no activity to prep activity is very hard to say. You know, often you expect they'll start digging at some plot in a very short term, and 2 years laters you realize you've been waiting for the first digging pic of that project for ages. Maybe Nanjing WTC and Shenzhen Hon Kwok. Also Wenzhou Lucheng is very likely to start activity soon becuase in the last pic you can see digging devices at the tower site, but we only get a few updates a year of that project on the average :lol:


----------



## z0rg

Remember the Dragon Dream Pacific Center in Shenyang?
From 4x400m to 2x400m, then 2x330m, then 2x300m and finally no supertalls within the masterplan. Well, now the supertall status might be back, 1x430m. No links, no info, sorry. Maybe just a rumor that will never come real (I'm not including this at any list till we can confirm it).

By the way, posting sources is banned in Chinese forums? Seems so! uke:


----------



## SSCaddict

^^ zorg forgive me if this is a silly question, is there need of so much office space?? i think with all these projects completed will it not result into oversupply???


----------



## z0rg

We'll see. By the moment vacancy rates in most cities have kept high but stable, supply isn't growing faster than demand. Of course vacancy rate must stay high in such a booming economy so that they avoid bottlenecks that may lead to skyrocketing rentals.

Actually vacancy rates are decreasing in most cities contrary to the biased claims we normally read on the press. And anyway many of these projects will take many years to complete, especially the multi phase ones.

Q2 2010 reports:
http://www.cbre.com.hk/china/eng/document/MarketReports/prc mv_2q10_en.pdf
http://www.colliersinternational.co...h/Market_Report/PDFs/GreaterChina-Q2-2010.pdf

Check the Figure 1 in this report:
http://www.colliersinternational.co...eport/PDFs/knowledge_report_4Q2009_office.pdf

^^ Beijing's occupied area of A grade offices has climbed from 4 million sqm in 2005 to 8 million just 5 years later. The demand growing like crazy, this is the reality that refutes all those skyscraper bubble stories. And as I like to say: Nobody cares if they build 10 buildings of 8 floors each in a 300,000 people town, but if they build one single 80 floor tower in a 600,000 city everybody goes crazy and starts talking about bubbles, etc. Some people here shouldn't call themselves skyscraper fans, more on the contrary.


----------



## CoCoMilk

z0rg said:


> By the way, posting sources is banned in Chinese forums? Seems so! uke:


There are huge competition between Chinese cities (ie, Chongqing to Chengdu, Fuzhou to Xiamen, Guangzhou to Shenzhen, Shanghai, and Tianjin, Qingdao to Jinan, and etc). They like like to put titles such as projects that's going to be "Northeast Tallest", "Pearl River Delta's Tallest", "China's Southwest Center". IMO It has to do with the dignity/prestige attitude. 

Combine em' all and you'll sometimes get crazy rumors, I even saw Fuzhou 103 Tower going into 600m+ lol...and the OP didn't put any sources. Not good! these hypes often comes down to huge disappointments in the end.


----------



## SSCaddict

@Zorg thank you for providing very valuable information and throwing light on the topic :cheers:, after seeing all the reports i must say that since Beijing and Shanghai are very well known and are major business centres of Asia and with coming years will surely become the business centres of the world with Shanghai taking new york according to me somewhere around 2016-18 , i am pretty much sure that seeing this many or most of the big MNC/companies are shifting their bases to China thanks to recession in USA and the high demand in Asia particularly in China, therefore i think Grade A office space rentals have increased in shanghai and beijing. Also when China slows down in 4 to 5 years and becomes a developed country then i am sure that metropolis like Guangzhou,Shenzhen,Chengu, Chonqing etc will become the new centres of business with then increasing the rentals in these cities IMO. i hope for the best


----------



## fragel

^^ 
2016-2018 seems much too early for Shanghai to 'take' New York. Actually I'd be really excited if Shanghai becomes as good as Hong Kong by that time.

It is a long way for China to be a developed country, at least according to Chinese researchers


> The China Modernization Report 2005, released at a seminar organized by the China Centre for Modernization Research under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, concluded China will become a "moderately developed country" before 2050 thanks to its ongoing modernization drive.


Right now the competition between Chinese mega cities is intense. Even cities with a small population are turning themselves into big construction sites. About 50 cities want to build a metro system, and there will be even more as long as Beijing approves their proposals. If Shanghai stopped its development now, it would be surpassed by other Chinese cities very soon. 

Meanwhile, similar supertall/highrise boom is taking place in India and Vietnam as well. A lot of Asian countries are updating/building their infrastructures. I would like to say that China is not among the first in Asia to build things like crazy, and it certainly will not be the last.


----------



## kubachrick

z0rg,what's happening with new projects in china ?
once you would update us with one new project over 200 meter everyday,
this already a 2 weeks there is no new projects.


----------



## CoCoMilk

kubachrick said:


> z0rg,what's happening with new projects in china ?
> once you would update us with one new project over 200 meter everyday,
> this already a 2 weeks there is no new projects.


Maybe z0rg is busy~ :angel:

Considering Chinese government's aggressive new regulations aimed at cooling off the nation’s real estate market and thus slowing it's growth, we might be seeing the effects here. But nevertheless, there are still a lot of skyscraper projects coming out....too much but with little information/detail, i guess z0rg didn't bother to post them here.


----------



## z0rg

kubachrick said:


> z0rg,what's happening with new projects in china ?
> once you would update us with one new project over 200 meter everyday,
> this already a 2 weeks there is no new projects.


Haha! Actually I've opened many 200m+ threads in the last 2-3 months. And countless 300m+ projects have started either digging or foundation works in 2010. I've never posted 200m stuff everyday, that would be crazy. 

Besides, the amount of 400m+, 500m+ and even 600m+ proposals in the last 12 months is sick. 

Compare March 2009:
http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/z0rgggg/others/march2009total.png
vs May 2010
http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/z0rgggg/others2/others3/completelistmay2010-1.jpg

I'll update the lists this week.


----------



## CoCoMilk

z0rg said:


> I've never posted 200m stuff everyday, that would be crazy.


Yea....that would be


----------



## SSCaddict

fragel said:


> ^^
> 2016-2018 seems much too early for Shanghai to 'take' New York. Actually I'd be really excited if Shanghai becomes as good as Hong Kong by that time.
> 
> It is a long way for China to be a developed country, at least according to Chinese researchers


ok i take my words back after doing some research and Shanghai will cross tokyo not new york by 2025-26 or may be early

also i don`t know about what criteria chinese researchers have used for developed country, but since this report is supposed to be prepared in 2005, so a lot has been changed since then


----------



## z0rg

Coming project by Greenland in Xi'an. Likely 280m~ imo, but who knows. Anyway the renders seem concept to me. 2x60~ floors.
http://www.029.com.cn/platinfo.php?pid=437
http://xa.focus.cn/votehouse/1256.html


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | South Station Cluster | 300m+. Proposed – Under design*. Architect: KPF. Developer: Kowloon Development. The final layout for this cluster is extremely unclear. According to preliminary plans, it would host four towers around 70 floors, 300m each. In early 2008, the design got upgraded to a 420m twin project. However, in 2009 the latest models show a single supertall not much taller than 300m. The whole masterplan is still under design anyway.


The highest tower will have 380m. Also another 4 towers will be taller than 200m. Final design unclear.

1x380m
4x200m+
7x126-170m
Name: CITIC Plaza
http://business.dichan.com/invite-show-83888.html


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | Yujiabao Financial Area Supertalls | 500m. Approved – Under design*. Architect: SOM. This tower will be located at the core center of Yujiabao new area, the main skyscraper cluster of Binhai, the Tianjin’s district called to become a new Pudong or Shenzhen for the coming two decades, focusing a period of ultrafast development in the whole region of Bohai Rim. Preliminary models of Yujiabao show a number of supertalls in addition to SOM’s project, but the overall planning remains unclear. Soon after the master plan by Henning Larsen Architects got elected in mid-2008, the local government announced that SOM was designing the main landmark tower for the new district, whose preliminary height would be at 500m. According to some rumors, the tower will seek to become China’s tallest skyscraper. *Project thread*.


Tishman Speyer will develop a 300m twin project. We should open a thread as soon as they release some renders. They are starting them within the first half of 2011.
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/hqcj/zgjj/2010-10-20/content_1040786.html
http://news.enorth.com.cn/system/2010/10/20/005206586.shtml
http://www.tianjinwe.com/tianjin/tjwy/201010/t20101020_2207805.html
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/dfpd/tianjin/2010-10-20/content_1044357.html


----------



## z0rg

More about Greenland's project in Dalian.
Unsourced renders posted in a forum.


----------



## z0rg

Shanghai launches a vague proposal for its post-Expo ambitions. Another contest of stunning proposals coming I guess. 

Preliminary data: Sky City, 666m, 200 floors.


http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2010-10/24/c_12695406.htm









10月24日，远大集团总裁张跃在上海世博园远大馆发布信息。当日，远大可建“空中城市”建筑方案设计招标信息发布会在上海世博园远大馆举行。国内外知名建筑设计公司代表及专家应邀出席。这座“空中城市”为“混合社区”综合楼，集住宅、办公、商业、餐饮、影剧院、学校、医院等社区功能于一体。大厦设计高度 666米，地上200层，建筑面积124万平方米，可容纳7至11万人。据悉，远大可建“空中城市”建筑设计并不是为了追求摩天大楼“地标”意义，它的目标是回归建筑本质，用安全而又造价不高的创新技术手段建造一座普通人买得起、用得起并有助于减少交通能耗和环境污染的“竖向城市”，让人们可以“足不出户”就近办公、学习、生活。新华社记者张明摄

Google translation
October 24, Grand Shanghai World Expo Group President Zhang Yue, great hall in the dissemination of information. Day, ambitious to build "air city" of the Design of tender information session held at the Shanghai World Expo Grand Hall. Well-known architectural design firm representatives and experts were invited to attend. This "air city" for the "mixed community" building complex, set of residential, office, commercial, restaurants, theaters, schools, hospitals and other community functions in one. Building design height 666 m, 200 ground floor, building area of 124 square meters, can accommodate 7-11 people. It is reported that Broad can be built, "Air City" skyscraper construction is not designed to pursue "landmark" significance, its essential objective is the return of construction, with safe and innovative low cost technology to build an ordinary person can afford, with affordable and help to reduce energy consumption and environmental pollution, traffic, "vertical city", so that people can "stay at home," the nearest office, study and life. Xinhua News Agency reporter Zhang Mingshe


----------



## z0rg

The supertall proposal for Shenyang Longemont Asia Pacific Center Phase 2 is real it seems. 430m. Likely not final.



















http://home.focus.cn/news/2010-09-30/190203.html
http://sy.house.sina.com.cn/exhibit/2010-10-18/110066048.html
http://sy.jiaju.sina.com.cn/news/2010-10-01/165756198.html
http://news.liao1.com/newspage/2010/09/4456726.html


----------



## z0rg

I've just updated the lists.

*Ranking by height*









*Rankings by status*













































*Detailed map*


----------



## z0rg

Lol, and the lists are outaded already. Project by China Resources in Chongqing. We've been waiting for this one for ages, but previous renders all looked just around 200-250m. We should open a thread as soon as they release some clear data. I'm sorry I can't find official sources for this render, I hope it's not just another forum-made fake.


----------



## staff

Brilliant work, z0rg!


----------



## Nozumi 300

z0rg said:


> Shanghai launches a vague proposal for its post-Expo ambitions. Another contest of stunning proposals coming I guess.
> 
> Preliminary data: Sky City, 666m, 200 floors.
> 
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2010-10/24/c_12695406.htm


I don't know why but I feel like it fits in with Shanghai. Maybe it's because its got a kind of Art Deco feel? Anyways looks good.


----------



## Denmark88

z0rg said:


> More about Greenland's project in Dalian.
> Unsourced renders posted in a forum.


looks like a copy of Freedom tower


----------



## deepblue01

^^ Nah not really. I think the freedom tower has 4 edges, whereas this one only has three at the top. This tower is also more detailed and has an outer layer which makes it look more sophisticated. Its interesting how you used the word copy though, because the freedom tower copied the 330m tower in inchelon. Take a look at that tower and you will see what I mean. This tower however, isn't really original in the sense that its a blend of many towers, ie Shanghai world financial centre + ICC etc though it still looks good.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Hi, zOrg and all you...

Do you know (TIANJIN | Xiaobailou Union Plaza | 488m | 1601ft | 108 floors)

let u see at http://www.pcparch.com/#/projects/office-buildings/on-the-boards---tower-1/description/


----------



## z0rg

Possible supertall coming for Guiyang. 70 floors (official). Guiyang IFC.
http://news.sohu.com/20101026/n276499796.shtml


----------



## onthebund

可怜的金茂已经被超越了。。。杯具啊。。。这个thread太强悍了。。。伟大祖国真的开始全速rising了。。。这是一个伟大的时代！！！:cheers:


----------



## ATALO

*SALUDOS*



>


*SALUDOS DESDE MONTERREY NUEVO LEON MEXICO...... TERCERA CIUDAD EN IMPORTANCIA ...LE LLAMAN CD DE LAS MONTAÑAS POR ESTAR RODEADA DE ELEVADAS CUMBRES:banana::runaway:*


----------



## z0rg

Logan Century Center in Nanning.

Developer: Logan Group/龙光集团
Location: ASEAN CBD
I didn't expect this one would reach 300m, but that's what the latest press release says
http://epaper.gxnews.com.cn/ngcb/html/2010-10/21/content_1710414.htm

More articles related to this project
http://gx.house.sina.com.cn/news/2010-07-08/182815010.html
http://www.gxhouse.com/newhouse/nf21_211866_3.shtml










This is the 3rd supertall we can confirm for Nanning. And there's a 4th one (303m) coming.


----------



## z0rg

Dongguan CBD Design Contest. 

Proposal 1: Cox Architects (Australia). This is the only one that offered a height, 480m.


















Proposal 2: SBA Architects (Germany)









Proposal 3: Shanghai Urban Planning and Design Research Institute









Proposal 4: AAUPC (France)









http://house.timedg.com/2010-11/02/content_691789.htm
http://info.upla.cn/html/2010/11-02/200527.shtml
http://dg.f-boss.com/news/gfgs/2010-11/91104.html


----------



## HK999

z0rg said:


> Shanghai launches a vague proposal for its post-Expo ambitions. Another contest of stunning proposals coming I guess.
> 
> Preliminary data: Sky City, 666m, 200 floors.


reminds me of sears tower in chicago, though taller and more impressive!

EDIT: oh look, there's the john hancock center in the backround lol. :lol:


----------



## z0rg

> *WUHAN | Wuhan Zhengan Industrial Building| 371m. Proposed*. This project was announced in mid 2009, but there's still very little information about it.


This one has been revised and wont be a supertall. New name: Wuhan International Financial Plaza. We should open a thread as soon as there's some activity at the plot.
Tower 1: 240m, 60 floors
Tower 2: 237m, 51 floors


----------



## z0rg

Wuhan Shipping Center, 300m, 63 floors. The render looks too concept, I don't think we need a thread for this one by the moment.









http://www.whxgtz.com/c201009032134380028.html
http://www.whxg.gov.cn/CMS/whxg/xwzx/a_5902_1.html
http://www.js-msa.gov.cn/art/2010/9/13/art_2366_199388.html
http://www.cnss.com.cn/article/40834.html


----------



## z0rg

> *SHENYANG | Shenyang Lotte World | 300m~ | 78~ floors, 2x70~ floors. Approved – Under design*. Architect: RTKL. Developer: Lotte World. Though the ground breaking ceremony of this project took place in late 2008, the first concrete design wasn’t published till late 2009, and it remains unclear whether RTKL’s design will be final. The layout includes 7 big skyscrapers, 3 of them likely to reach around 300m. The project isn’t expected to be started till late 2010 or maybe later. *Project thread*.


This one wont be a supertall either.

Posted by chiller. 275m, 223m. 









This official source confirms the height
http://www.syghgt.gov.cn/upload/file/20101102032701乐天.htm

That plan doesn't fit with any of the renders posted earlier. We still don't know the final design.


----------



## z0rg

About the untold story of the Jiuzhou International Tower. This is a project we already should have a thread about. Problem is: No information at all. But it looks quite real and very serious.

九洲国际大厦/Jiuzhou International Tower. 303m, 68 floors, in Nanning. All the info we have comes from a couple of shabby pictures somebody took of some official paper about it. I haven't been able to find any single item of information about it in Google.




























And the alleged renders


















An that's all! May look like an average fake proposal fabricated by some bored forumer. But the thing is that in the last weeks they are posting regular updates of the plot activity, and they are digging quite fast already. Pics by 摩天南宁.




































On the other hand, those forums are full of liars, so who knows. Maybe it'll be just a midrise project.


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | R&F Tower | 415m | 93 floors. Construction – Ground works*. Developer: R&F Properties. This project will become the tallest landmark tower at the newly developed Xiangluowan CBD in the Binhai new area. Both the architect and the final height for this tower remain unknown. We only know that Goettsch & Partners designed one of the proposals, probably the chosen one. Due to the spire, the total height should be easily above 450m. Ground breaking ceremony will take place in late 2009 according to recent news.*Project thread*.


*Goettsch Partners Unwrap Tianjin Supertall*

Published on 07-11-2010 by Skyscrapernews.com 
Coming from the pens of Goettsch Partners is another supertall tower proposed for the Chinese city of Tianjin.

With a height of 439 metres, the scheme is being developed by Guangzhou R&F Properties as a mixed use development to contain 294,570 square metres of space and 91 occupiable levels. This will include 134,900 square metres of grade A office space, 55 condos, a 400 bedroom five star hotel, and 8,550 square metres of retail on the lower floors.

The tower is designed to set back as it rises and as the number of service cores in the building that host 55 lifts decrease. This means that despite the shrinking size of the tower on the upper levels, the space between the core and the building perimeter will actually be the same as on the lower floors.

Working as a slickly glazed affair, the tower has been planned to have what appears to be an unwrapping motion as it rises. Along with the curving corners on the building, this is intended to reference ancient Chinese scrolls. Exploiting this concept are the atria located at every point that the tower unwraps whilst on top of each will be a landscaped roof.

Construction has yet to begin on site as the architects are still working on polishing the design, but they expect the scheme to be completed in 2015 making an impressive counterpoint to the nearby Sinosteel Tower. 

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2695


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ And yet another big one for Tianjin. That city is booming like hell.


----------



## z0rg

z0rg said:


> Poly will build an 80 floor tower in Guangzhou's Pazhou area.
> http://www.gzhjpj.com/hpxm/portalcontroler?actionid=ShowProject1_1&pj1id=468


Possible render


----------



## z0rg

Remember Shenzhen Feng Long Center?
Proposal 1









Proposal 2









They're starting it on June 1 2011. I guess they'll release a new design.
http://86gc.net/article/html/73615.html


----------



## Pansori

^^
These two don't look particularly exciting (I'd say 2nd one is still better though). They better release a new design.


----------



## Myster E

Totally disagree with you there. Not exciting? the second one looks out of this world, could do with being 200m taller though and without the spires to take it to 600+m


----------



## Pansori

I'm not saying they are bad but just nothing special, hence "not exciting" compared to some other supertall designs we see rising and proposed in various Chinese cities these days.


----------



## Þróndeimr

That first design was never my coup of tea, but i've always liked the second design, very elegant, especially its top section. Perhaps it would be better without the two spires though.


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | Kerry Center | 333m, 72 floors. Under construction – Ground works*. Developer: Kerry Properties. Architect: SOM. Intensive ground works started in early 2009 and the underground floors started construction in the second quarter. The project is scheduled to be completed within 2013. The design of the main tower could be changed though. *Project thread*.


*Tianjin Kerry Center*

Tianjin, China

Tianjin Kerry Center is envisioned as an urbane civic place that reinforces the existing texture of the city. Inspired by Tianjin’s history as a city of districts, the project—which consists of three residential towers, a retail neighborhood, office tower, and hotel tower—promotes connectivity through its massing and orientation.

View corridors to the HaiheRiver, the historic quarter, the central business district, and the government district, are maintained throughout the project site. The *330-meter-tall office tower* is a landmark structure that sits on the project’s central plaza, which is on axis with Liberation Plaza, the train station, and the central gardens. The residential and hotel towers are equally conscious of their surroundings, and are oriented to create slim profiles that maintain access to views.

As a continuation of the urban environment, rather than an intervention, Tianjin Kerry Center will be a unique, vibrant place of commerce, movement, and civic discourse that sets a new standard for sympathetic development in the city.

Project Facts

Completion Year: 2010
Site Area: 86,164 m2
Project Area: 499,000 m2
Building Height: *215 m*
Number of Stories: 61 

http://www.som.com/content.cfm/tianjin_kerry_center


----------



## Urbanatics

*Howdy from Houston, Texas*

Again excellent pictures and information updates on all these skyscraper projects in China. Keep up the good work my friend.:dj:


----------



## z0rg

A lot of rumor projects in the last few days. None of them are official, so likely fake. But who knows.

1) 400m tower in Shenyang by R&F Properties.

2) 500m tower in Suzhou by Hang Lung. It's supposed to be one of the 400m twin plots next to the Gate of the East tower. Several bloggers at Soufun posted about this one, so it might be real after all.

3) 600m and 2x400m plots for Shanghai Suzhou Creek masterplan. This is a total fake imo.

4) 2x520m in Guiyang. They even posted a render, but no sources, and I couldn't find any info. Likely fake too imo.


----------



## z0rg

More about Wuhan Greenland Center, 600m+. This is the first time we can see a render of the project.










The project was announced this summer.
http://sh.house.sina.com.cn/scan/2010-08-05/1803108332.html
http://office.soufun.com/2010-08-06/3640633.htm
http://news.hexun.com/2010-08-09/124527914.html
http://house.jrj.com.cn/2010/08/0916117902743.shtml


----------



## victoradams_1710

*Hello...........*

hEY HOwZ You..................


----------



## z0rg

New images of Dalian Greenland, 518m. The architect is HOK. But I still wonder if the design is final.
http://news.dichan.sina.com.cn/2010/11/20/240851.html
http://dl.focus.cn/news/2010-11-20/1107267.html
http://house.focus.cn/news/2010-11-20/1107267.html


----------



## z0rg

Beijing Z15 Plot could be revised upwards from 400m to 510m according to unsourced rumors. Official height still 400m. There's a design contest on going anyway.

Concept models posted by 尊龙丹心. 


















CITIC Real Estate bought this plot
Renders from their website


















There're several proposals, by Arup, Terry Farrell, MVA, and others. Don't know which one is this, or if it is final.

http://www.realestate.citic.com/iwc...zAxMmM1Y2RjMGE3NjA1YjIscDosYTosbTo=/show.vsml










^^
Most Z plots are being sold these days.
http://finance.ifeng.com/roll/20101119/2914755.shtml

The bidders are very powerful: CITIC, Evergrande, SOHO, Vantone, R&F, China Overseas and some others. The floor area ratio for several plots imply that they will be easily above 250m. 

Several presss releases in August claimed that in addition to the 400m plot, another two would be 300m projects:
http://www.chinanews.com.cn/estate/news/2010/05-08/2269925.shtml

Keep on mind that all this has nothing to do with the CBD extension masterplanned by SOM. These plots are all in the Phase 1 of the CBD.


----------



## z0rg

> *SUZHOU | Suzhou Twin Towers | 2x400m+. Concept proposal*. Twin tower project proposed at West Lake CBD. Official plot planning shows that the height will be above 400m.


Greenland and Hang Lung are interested in these plots according to 'reliable sources' this article says. New preliminary height: 500m.
http://fdc.soufun.com/news/2010-11-18/4063110.html


----------



## z0rg

Nanchang IFC, 327m, by SOM. We should open a thread as soon as they release the first renders.
http://www.hinews.cn/news/system/2010/11/24/011538421.shtml
http://nc.focus.cn/news/2010-11-23/1109452.html


----------



## CoCoMilk

Bravo! keep up the good works 

An inspiration for us all


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Nice projects in China!


----------



## Scion

328m planned for Bao'an Shenzhen

中粮深圳大悦城：国际化新生活城市综合体
该项目位于新安街道25区，建筑用地面积16.8万平方米，总建筑面积约100万平方米，项目总投资约150亿元。
其建筑外形宛若一支簕杜鹃，是一座集328米超高层酒店写字楼及中高端综合集中式商业中心、高级复合商务公寓住宅、学校等为一体的国际化新生活城市综合体，强调国际、时尚、健康、乐活四大理念。

http://www.baoan.gov.cn/main/xwzx/zyxw/20101207379899.shtml


----------



## z0rg

^^ My lists become outdated a couple of days after posting them, always


----------



## z0rg

> *WUHAN | Greenland Center | 600m+ Proposed*. Developer: Greenland Group. Greenland’s tallest project by the moment. There’s a design contest going on, but no render has been published by the moment. The contestants are AS+GG, SOM, GMP, HOK, P&T and ECADI. *Project thread*.


606m.
http://house.people.com.cn/GB/13429134.html

First one is by SOM. The other two I don't know.


----------



## z0rg

Wuhan's 3rd 600m+ project. By Hua's Group.
638m, no images. We should open a thread as soon as they release some render.
http://www.huasgroup.com.cn/News_View.asp?NewsID=79


----------



## LuckyFace

China supertall building is booming now


----------



## z0rg

> *BEIJING | CITIC Plaza | 400m+. Proposed*. Developer: CITIC Real Estate. Located at the Z15 plot of Beijing’s CBD, which was sold to CITIC in late 2010. The developer has several renders at its website for this project, but it’s unclear whether this will be the actual design. Unsourced rumors claim that this project will be taller than 500m. *Project thread*.





> *BEIJING | Z Plots | 2x300m+ Proposed*. In addition to the Z15 plot, at least another 2 plots will host projects taller than 300m according to official sources.


Alleged renders. No sources, therefore it may be fake.

Z15 Plot. 









Z6 Plot.









Z14 Plot.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

^^
I like Z6 Plot and Z15 Plot 
I want both supertalls in beijing!!


----------



## z0rg

This video is everywhere now. 450m, 100 floors in Taihu Lake, Wuxi. We've been expecting something big in that place for years. Unfortunately I couldn't find any source or additional info about this proposal.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

z0rg said:


> This video is everywhere now. 450m, 100 floors in Taihu Lake, Wuxi. We've been expecting something big in that place for years. Unfortunately I couldn't find any source or additional info about this proposal.




hmm....

the same copy from Shanghai Tower...:shifty:


----------



## CoCoMilk

A *380m* planned tower, "Haikou Tower" will have 10 preliminary designs until the competition finalized on 3/1/2011.



> 海南第一高楼“海口塔”设计启动 将网上公布
> 2010-12-22 16:16:00　来源: 人民网(北京)　跟贴 0 条 手机看新闻
> 人民网海南视窗12月22日讯（雷诺报道）：
> 
> 12月22日下午，人民网海南视窗记者从海航集团获悉，“海口塔”（又称“海南国际交易广场”）建设项目，在海口大英山新城市中心区D15地块上，十家世界一流的建筑设计联合体进行了对“海口塔”项目的现场实地踏勘。这标志着海南第一高楼正式进入方案设计阶段。
> 
> 
> “海口塔”由海航集团开发建设。项目地点位于海口大英山老机场的CBD区，大英山新城市中心区。*项目拟建建筑高度约为380米*，超过海口在建的249米高的海控国际广场。“海口塔”建成后将成为海南省的最高建筑，成为海口城市形象的新名片。
> 
> “海口塔”设计采取建筑方案设计国际公开招标的形式。从38家报名设计单位（联合体）中优选了10家作为方案设计正式邀请招标单位。据介绍，“海口塔”的方案设计将于2011年3月1日左右完成，届时开发建设方将向大众公开展示10个世界级一流的设计方案模型和效果图，并在网上对10个方案进行公示，征求公众意见。力求达到专业设计与大众审美的完美结合，使“海口塔”成为兼具高水准和高人气的一颗璀璨的“南海明珠”。


http://news.163.com/10/1222/16/6OH6QUE200014JB6.html


----------



## SSCaddict

z0rg said:


> Wuhan's 3rd 600m+ project. By Hua's Group.
> 638m, no images. We should open a thread as soon as they release some render.
> http://www.huasgroup.com.cn/News_View.asp?NewsID=79


OMG!! 3 600+ :banana:

are these backed by financially strong groups?


----------



## z0rg

> *ZHENGZHOU | Zhengdong Twin Towers | 2x300m+. Proposed – Under design *. Developer: Greenland Group. Annouced in early 2010, still no images.


This one has been approved. For some reason I forget about updating this thread quite often.

http://news.dahe.cn/2010/12-28/100568633.html
















































big-dog said:


> This twin towers will be built near the new Zhengzhou West railway station (HSR station). Here's a site picture from Chinese news.


----------



## z0rg

> *BEIJING | Lize Tower | 300m+. Concept proposal*. According to the preliminary plan, Lize district will host a 300m+ tower in a mid-long term.


This one will be taller than 400m according to the news today.

http://news.bjcity.cn/2010/1231/123363.html
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/dfpd/beijing/2010-12-31/content_1493908.html

We should open a thread as soon as they release some reliable render. They release some a few months ago, but they just used Chongqing's ASE Center as concept renders.


----------



## z0rg

> *NANJING | Walsin Centro | 300m~ Proposed – Under design*. Developer: Walsin Lihwa Released in mid-2010 at Hexi CBD. There’s still very little information about it.


I've opened a thread about this one at the 200m+ subforum. Very likely to reach 300m imho, but still too soon to say.

Developer: Walsin Lihwa http://www.walsin.com.tw/
Architect: Altoon + Porter http://www.altoonporter.com/projects/type/office/walsin-centro-ab/#4


CLIENT/S:
NANJING WALSIN DEVELOPMENT CO. LTD
ASSOCIATE ARCHITECT/S:

ARCHASIA DESIGN
SIZE:
APPROXIMATELY A TOTAL OF OVER 400,000 SM OF RETAIL, A 5-LEVEL RETAIL/ENTERTAINMENT/DINING FACILITY, A 5-STAR HOTEL, SERVICE APARTMENTS AND 300 AND 260 M TALL OFFICE TOWERS SURROUNDING A LARGE URBAN PARK
DESIGN:
2010
COMPLETION:
IN CONSTRUCTION
Walsin Centro AB contains a variety of uses that truly creates an active and vibrant center complimenting its location in Hexi, the new central business district of Nanjing, home of the Nanjing Olympic Sports Center and the city convention center. The main gateway to the project is positioned at the Southern corner of the site, where the metro station is located, which engages people as they emerge from the trains. The north/south axis of the site visually links the gateway, lower level park and the 40-story 5 star hotel. The gateway which contains many of the entertainment uses of the project, acts as the hinge of the development guiding the flow of pedestrians into the site. Two office towers flank the north/south axis pulling pedestrians and workers deeper into the site leading to the larger retail anchors and the trade mart. Retail shops and restaurants line the lower level park, activating the open space and encouraging movement between the various levels of the plan. Within the entire complex of sites A, B and C, there are six office towers--2 high rise and 4 mid rise--with a total of 375,600 square meters (4,042,900 square feet).


----------



## z0rg

Guiyang on steroids! 400m, 350m, 300m, 250m, 200m. The last proposal of 2010. The renders are just conceptual for sure.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...力大单&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a



fanjoin said:


> 文化广场改造（部分）日夜景对比效果图
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 贵州文化广场旧城改造项目中，包含400米高超五星级酒一栋，250米、300米、350米超甲级写字楼各一栋，200米住宅一栋、100米住宅二栋，总建筑面积约为150万平米.
> 
> http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=43784&extra=page=1


----------



## z0rg

Zhuhai Hengqin Headquarters Tower
350-400m according to recent press releases. Scheduled to be started within the second half of 2011.
http://www.guandian.cn/article/20101226/104282.html
http://info.zhuhai.gd.cn/news/20101226/634289598863645465_1.aspx

Design contest?









Preliminary render


----------



## P05

I like the proposal of Guiyang, pretty impressive.


----------



## z0rg

Screenshot from a .pdf released by RTKL in December 2010.









Source:
English version http://www.rtkl.com/publications/docs/rtkl_GLOBAL_Letter_Eng.pdf
Chinese version http://www.rtkl.com/publications/docs/rtkl_GLOBAL_A4_Chi.pdf

I don't think we should open a thread for this one till we have some more information. @Scion and others, could you ask about this one at motiancity?


----------



## Pansori

^^
Wow!


----------



## teddybear

stunning!!


----------



## z0rg

Greenland is supposed to be preparing a 370m, 68 floor tower in Fuling, a city within Chongqing municipality. Unfortunately I couldn't find reliable sources, I hope it's not another fake proposal fabricated by bored forumers.


----------



## z0rg

Another one confirmed for Nanning. Huanancheng Project, 318m (confirmed). We should open a thread as soon as they release some clear render. They may build it in a long term though, they'll probably build other stuff within the masterplan first.

http://news.sina.com.cn/o/p/2011-01-18/164021834964.shtml
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/hqgj/jryw/2011-01-18/content_1599001_2.html


----------



## CoCoMilk

*A 102 floor tower called "Quanzhou Tower" or [泉州塔] is proposed in Quanzhou city of Fujian province.*

Sources;
http://news.163.com/11/0212/05/6SLU9F0U00014AED.html
http://www.chinaacc.com/new/184_900_201102/12li184717904.shtml


----------



## z0rg

> *NANJING | Golden Eagle Project | 350m+, 85 floors. Proposed – Under design*. Developer: Golden Eagle Group. Released in late 2010. No images.


339.8m, much shorter than expected.
http://nj.fangjia.com/districtnewsinfo-145519-872-1-1
http://house.china.com.cn/shanghai/view/322035.htm


----------



## IFeelShort

I love this, props to China.

The U.S.A. needs to be doing this and more though, if only, if only...


----------



## OEincorparated

How many malls do they need in Nanning?


----------



## z0rg

> *SHENZHEN | China Resources Center | 300m~ Proposed – Under design*. Developer: China Resources Unclear proposal. Very little information by the moment.


460m, confirmed. 

http://news.gd.sina.com.cn/news/2011/02/19/1103714.html
http://roll.sohu.com/20110219/n303349699.shtml


----------



## z0rg

Another possible supertall for Nanning: Guangxi IFC, 510m, 99 floors. It may be the same as Nanning IFC, they are not sure, but they think it's not. The project has been mentioned in a press release by Tianchang Investment.

Quick list of Nanning boom:

Tianlong Fortune Center, 628m, Approved.
Guangxi IFC, 510m, Unconfirmed proposal
Nanning IFC, 400m+, Design contest on going. Some proposals should be close to 500m.
Logan Century, 358m, Prep works.
Huanancheng, 318m, Approved
Jiuzhou Intl Tower, 303m, Digging
Hanyang Sinoplaza, 250m+, Design contest on going. One of the proposals has 74 floors, another has 4x200m+, etc.
Minqi Plaza, 250m+, Proposed. Could reach 300m imo, it looks very tall.
Mindu Plaza, 218m, U/C
Liyuan City, 217m, U/C
Nanning IFC, 212m, U/C
Nanning Trade Center, 212m, U/C
Nanning Tower, 200m+, Approved. Could reach 250m imo, or even taller.
Huafeng Project, 200m+, Digging.


----------



## OEincorparated

That's alot of supertalls for Nanning and would be quit an amazing sight if built.


----------



## z0rg

PanAsia World Trade Center, 2x300m in Kunming.

Location: Kunming Luosiwan CBD.
Developer: 云南中豪置业有限责任公司 / Zhonghao Real Estate.

http://yn.wenweipo.com/whshidian/ShowArticle.asp?ArticleID=12165



















We should open a thread as soon as they release some decent renders.


----------



## AACHINA

http://forum.home.news.cn/detail/82449983/1.html
http://forum.home.news.cn/detail/82449983/1.html


----------



## z0rg

A new China tallest in Qingdao.

Name: 777 Tower.
700m+ (official)
Developer: Weiye Group
550,000 sqm
Completion: 2015

http://www.weiyegroup.net/case_view.asp?sortid=4

777大厦是青岛伟业集团旗下九天投资有限公司斥资100亿元人民币，
鼎力营建的世界级地标性建筑，建筑高度拟在700米以上，项目位于青岛开发区，
总建筑面积55万平方米，致力打造中国第一高楼，
其建筑功能包括：顶级写字楼、酒店式公寓、顶层观光厅、金融中心裙楼等，项目将于2015年交付使用。










^^ They obviously rescued a proposal for the Shanghai Tower. I don't think it's the final project though.


----------



## z0rg

Dongguan Furniture Fair Headquarters, 105 floors.

Construction will start this year according to the press releases.










http://news.dg.soufun.com/2011-03-04/4610039.htm
http://news.sun0769.com/dg/sh/t20110304_993628.shtml


----------



## z0rg

Unconfirmed supertall project. 2x308m, 68 floors in Beihai.


----------



## Myster E

whatever happened to that Tianjin 700m + Supertall that's supposed to be China's tallest. Seems China will be competing with itself soon for the worlds tallest, at this rate there will soon be a hyper-tall taller than the Burj itself!


----------



## z0rg

Myster E said:


> whatever happened to that Tianjin 700m + Supertall that's supposed to be China's tallest. Seems China will be competing with itself soon for the worlds tallest, at this rate there will soon be a hyper-tall taller than the Burj itself!


They announced it'd bid for the title of China's tallest, but the current official height is simply 'taller than 500m'.


----------



## z0rg

Greenland will launch a 588m tower in Chengdu very soon they said. I can't find any official source


----------



## z0rg

CoCoMilk said:


> A *380m* planned tower, "Haikou Tower" will have 10 preliminary designs until the competition finalized on 3/1/2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 海南第一高楼“海口塔”设计启动 将网上公布
> 2010-12-22 16:16:00　来源: 人民网(北京)　跟贴 0 条 手机看新闻
> 人民网海南视窗12月22日讯（雷诺报道）：
> 
> 12月22日下午，人民网海南视窗记者从海航集团获悉，“海口塔”（又称“海南国际交易广场”）建设项目，在海口大英山新城市中心区D15地块上，十家世界一流的建筑设计联合体进行了对“海口塔”项目的现场实地踏勘。这标志着海南第一高楼正式进入方案设计阶段。
> 
> 
> “海口塔”由海航集团开发建设。项目地点位于海口大英山老机场的CBD区，大英山新城市中心区。*项目拟建建筑高度约为380米*，超过海口在建的249米高的海控国际广场。“海口塔”建成后将成为海南省的最高建筑，成为海口城市形象的新名片。
> 
> “海口塔”设计采取建筑方案设计国际公开招标的形式。从38家报名设计单位（联合体）中优选了10家作为方案设计正式邀请招标单位。据介绍，“海口塔”的方案设计将于2011年3月1日左右完成，届时开发建设方将向大众公开展示10个世界级一流的设计方案模型和效果图，并在网上对10个方案进行公示，征求公众意见。力求达到专业设计与大众审美的完美结合，使“海口塔”成为兼具高水准和高人气的一颗璀璨的“南海明珠”。
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.163.com/10/1222/16/6OH6QUE200014JB6.html
Click to expand...

Render! 









http://www.hnarealestate.com/showproducts.asp?owen1=%C2%A5%C5%CC&id=55


----------



## z0rg

Another one for Dongguan. Humen Chamber of Commerce Tower. 70 floors.

http://news.a963.com/news/detail/2011-02/24485.shtml
http://www.gongchengxinxi.com/hyzx.asp?id=27439
http://www.mallsouth.net/news/xinwenzhongxin/csdt/2011/0216/27199.html
http://info.newsccn.com/2011-02-16/33743.html










So little info, no construction schedule, nothing. I wonder how serious it is.


----------



## teddybear

Looks similar like the one in Hong Kong.


----------



## z0rg

Greenland project supposed to be planned for Suzhou's Wujiang town. 325m, 66 floors.
http://www.sunyat.com/chaogaoceng/2011/0228/1177.html

Maybe it's just a random proposal. We should open a thread in case somebody finds out they are actually planning to build it.


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | Yujiabao Financial Area Supertalls | 500m. Approved – Under design*. Architect: SOM. This tower will be located at the core center of Yujiabao new area, the main skyscraper cluster of Binhai, the Tianjin’s district called to become a new Pudong or Shenzhen for the coming two decades, focusing a period of ultrafast development in the whole region of Bohai Rim. Preliminary models of Yujiabao show a number of supertalls in addition to SOM’s project, but the overall planning remains unclear concerning plot heights, etc. We expect around 10 supertalls in the whole area. *Project thread*.


They said this is the preliminary design for the 01-27 plot, 390m. Right next to Powerlong Center. They didn't provide any source, therefore it may be fake. The shape of the plot fits with the plot map though. Besides, keep on mind this one isn't one of the main plots of YJB area, which expect several monster towers in the mid-long term.


----------



## z0rg

Proposal for Century Metropolis plot in Shanghai, by Nikken Sekkei. 上海市陆家嘴竹园商贸区2-3 2-4地块方案设计.
345m, 80 floors and 265m. 59 floors. 
Probably an old proposal though.
http://www.docin.com/p-122939086.html


----------



## djm160190

z0rg said:


> Proposal for Century Metropolis plot in Shanghai, by Nikken Sekkei. 上海市陆家嘴竹园商贸区2-3 2-4地块方案设计.
> 345m, 80 floors and 265m. 59 floors.
> Probably an old proposal though.
> http://www.docin.com/p-122939086.html


I like this proposal! It's nice how the towers are either side of Century Avenue too. Now that nearly all the plots in Lujiazui are developed I wonder if they will build more skyscrapers along Century Avenue toward the park and science musuem...


----------



## z0rg

z0rg said:


> CoCoMilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> A *380m* planned tower, "Haikou Tower" will have 10 preliminary designs until the competition finalized on 3/1/2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 海南第一高楼“海口塔”设计启动 将网上公布
> 2010-12-22 16:16:00　来源: 人民网(北京)　跟贴 0 条 手机看新闻
> 人民网海南视窗12月22日讯（雷诺报道）：
> 
> 12月22日下午，人民网海南视窗记者从海航集团获悉，“海口塔”（又称“海南国际交易广场”）建设项目，在海口大英山新城市中心区D15地块上，十家世界一流的建筑设计联合体进行了对“海口塔”项目的现场实地踏勘。这标志着海南第一高楼正式进入方案设计阶段。
> 
> 
> “海口塔”由海航集团开发建设。项目地点位于海口大英山老机场的CBD区，大英山新城市中心区。*项目拟建建筑高度约为380米*，超过海口在建的249米高的海控国际广场。“海口塔”建成后将成为海南省的最高建筑，成为海口城市形象的新名片。
> 
> “海口塔”设计采取建筑方案设计国际公开招标的形式。从38家报名设计单位（联合体）中优选了10家作为方案设计正式邀请招标单位。据介绍，“海口塔”的方案设计将于2011年3月1日左右完成，届时开发建设方将向大众公开展示10个世界级一流的设计方案模型和效果图，并在网上对10个方案进行公示，征求公众意见。力求达到专业设计与大众审美的完美结合，使“海口塔”成为兼具高水准和高人气的一颗璀璨的“南海明珠”。
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.163.com/10/1222/16/6OH6QUE200014JB6.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Render!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hnarealestate.com/showproducts.asp?owen1=%C2%A5%C5%CC&id=55
Click to expand...

More and better renders
http://www.hkwb.net/news/content/2011-03/11/content_238244.htm

Architects. I'm not sure which studio designed which one. I only know Wilkinson Eyre designed the 8th proposal.

Zaha Hadid + The Architectural Design & Research Institute of Guangdong.
Wilkinson Eyre + Shenzhen HSArchitects.
Architecture Design & Research Institute of the South China University of Technology.
HENN GmbH + China IPPR International Engineering.
Scott Wilson Hong Kong + ECADI.
Broadway Malyan + SIADR.
Zeidler Partnership + Beijing Institute of Architectural Design.
CADREG + IBI Group Beijing branch.

Proposal 1: 450m. 


















Proposal 2: 448m. 



























Proposal 3: 368m. 


















Proposal 4: 468m.


















Proposal 5: 405m.



























Proposal 6: 430m. 


















Proposal 7: 406m. 



























Proposal 8: 400m.


----------



## z0rg

Hefei International Hotel Business Center, 300m, 62 floors. 
Developer: Landing Investment Group
http://www.ldtzjt.com/display.asp?id=205


----------



## z0rg

Powerlong Group will build a 300m tower in Changchun. This is Changchun's 3rd supertall proposal.
http://www.powerlong.com/news/news!load.action?id=40282d342cc8b554012d3a264870007f


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | Yujiapu Twin Towers | 2x300m+. Proposed*. Developer: Tishman Speyer. Announced in late 2010, still no images.


Pic by jackycheung. Possible render they said.


----------



## Þróndeimr

The proposals for "Haikou Tower" remind me so much of Guangzhou Twin Towers back a few years. The proposals look good on average, but somehow i liked proposal 5 the most, though thats the most unlikely design as well.


----------



## z0rg

Nice chart made by 文武基业. Some heights are fake, and the list isn't complete. But still it offers a nice overview of the 500m+ boom.


----------



## the spliff fairy

IN the Hainan proposals I like number 2 and 5 the most


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

the spliff fairy said:


> IN the Hainan proposals I like number 2 and 5 the most


Yeah Me too!! Thanks 

Hope will who win??


----------



## the spliff fairy

Either the most cost efficient one to build (read: cheapest), number 8, the Chinese styled one number 2, or the most striking design number 5. All depends on the budget and what they want to say with the building.


----------



## z0rg

I'm working on the charts now and maybe I'll improve the quality of the map this time if I don't become too lazy about it. The thing is, I have 247 supertalls listed and still counting! And up to 10-15 unconfirmed supertalls to be added as soon as they officially announce them. 

2011 is starting even crazier than 2010, and the average height of the new projects is getting taller too. Lol, even 600m+ proposals have become a normal thing in China nowadays, and we have more than 15 of them now.

I'm very glad to see a second tier city (Qingdao) has been the first city to launch a 700m+ project. We already saw 700m+ proposals in the design contests for the Guangzhou twins and Shanghai Center in the past, but this one, in case they actually build it, seems clear that it'll top 700m. Hopefully this is just the start of a large 700m+ generation.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

^^ good.... 777meter?? oke:


----------



## Luli Pop

the spliff fairy said:


> IN the Hainan proposals I like number 2 and 5 the most


proposal 2 and 4 are the most iconic from my point of view.

5 is too "futuristic", I don't think it will get old with grace.

which one was retained?


----------



## z0rg

What is this?


> AS+GG’s design for the Zhongtai Project located in Beijing’s CBD Core District, includes two mixed-use towers (office and apartment) linked with a common retail podium base. The taller T1 Tower (360m and 72 stories) features a distinctive exterior architectural fin which captures solar energy during the day and then dramatically illuminates the night sky. The design of both towers, T1 and T2 (225m and 42 stories), is intended to bring the experience of the Central Park into the buildings through the introduction of sky garden spaces at east and west ends of each tower. These double-story sky gardens freshen the air and create a clean indoor air environment, and a unique amenity to building users. Both towers utilize composite construction to maximize efficiency of the system for performance and for speed of construction.
> 
> The project also includes an elevated Sky Ring pedestrian bridge which allows for circulation over East Third Ring Road and Jian Guo Road. Surface optimization analysis was performed to determine the most efficient shape and location for bridge truss


http://www.halvorsonandpartners.com/projects/132


----------



## z0rg

Possible supertall in Shenyang, still no official news. They think it has 300m. It has around 65-68 floors, likely 270m~ imo.


----------



## z0rg

Shanghai Yangpu district masterplan proposal. Source: Shanghai Urban Planning Bureau. 
http://www.supdri.com/xsqk/2011-vol1/default.html


----------



## maldini

z0rg said:


> Well, well. This one will be out very soon it seems. Each tower will be developed by a different company: Hang Lung and Greenland, both very powerful and reliable. Expected heights: 500m+ and 450m+. The twin project is now called Century Plaza.
> 
> This screenshot comes from a recent official video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should open a thread for each one as soon as they release some official render...


Suzhou should have 600m+ and 700m+ buildings to take the lead.


----------



## djm160190

z0rg said:


> Shanghai Yangpu district masterplan proposal. Source: Shanghai Urban Planning Bureau.
> http://www.supdri.com/xsqk/2011-vol1/default.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tallest tower seems to be 500m+!!
> 
> With even smaller cities in China getting 400,500,600m proposals, it's about time Shanghai got some more!


----------



## hkhui

z0rg said:


> Shanghai Yangpu district masterplan proposal. Source: Shanghai Urban Planning Bureau.


Zorg, does Shanghai have the same project as Beihai, namely the Fake Hill project? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=892848

Look at the hill shaped buildings to the right. Not perfectly identical maybe, but pretty similar.


----------



## z0rg

They often copy random stuff for concept renders, that's all


----------



## SO143

Excellent project!!! Chinese cities need more quality buildings :bow:


----------



## Myster E

^^ They already do have loads of quality buildings lined up.


----------



## deepblue01

Besides the cladding on the two taller buildings, i don't see anything chinese about the towers. Well maybe the two uneven heights tower concept (ie Gz and Wuhan). Having said that, i don't mean that they look western, just not chinese thats all. I don't like the fake hill looking designs. Maybe some pagoda/scroll orientated shorter buildings instead of those deformed looking towers that are thinner versions of IFC. BTW, is the China pav for shanghai expo and the famous temple one of the few chinese orientated buildings in shanghai and Jin mao? I just realised that there aren't a lot of culture in shanghainese buildings relative to other cities.


----------



## z0rg

XIANDAI Architecture Design has won a design contest for a 300m, 63 floor twin project in Zhuhai. We should open a thread as soon as they publish the renders. Shengming International Plaza (盛明国际广场) 盛明国际/MADEX is a company from Hong Kong, isn't it?
http://sh.sydc.sina.com.cn/dcnews/2/2011/0422/2586.shtml


----------



## z0rg

> *NANJING | Hunan Lu Plots 4&5 Development | 485m, 105 floors. Approved*. Developer: Suning Real Estate. This is the third supertall project released by Suning for its home city. Though it was announced in mid 2009, construction schedule remains unknown. Known proposals include AEDAS and Murphy/Jahn.. *Project thread*.





> *NANJING | Nanjing Tower | 450m, 118 floors. Approved*. Developer: Suning Real Estate. This tower is called to become the main landmark project of Nanjing’s new Hexi CBD. The height could be drastically reduced according to unsourced rumors, and the final project could be just around 350-400m. Known proposals include AEDAS and Murphy/Jahn. *Project thread*.





> *NANJING | Xinjiekou Plaza | 380m. Approved*. Developer: Suning Real Estate. One of the three supertall projects to be developed by Suning Group at its home city. No details have been released about this project, but it is rumored that the maximum height may surpass 400m. The design may be changed anyway. *Project thread*.


So these ones may be the final designs for the 3 Suning projects in Nanjing since they are being displayed at the walls of one of the plots. I'm so sorry for AEDAS, their designs were the best. On the other hand these ones are very decent too.

Pics by manlingkun.

Hunan Lu project, 350m, 338m, 225m. By Murphy/Jahn. Heights confirmed by M/J website, but they withdrew the project from their website recently, so maybe it's being modified. AEDAS proposal got 485m, 200m, 170m, 140m.









Nanjing Tower in Hexi. 400m, 90 floors. By Murphy/Jahn. Height confirmed by M/J website. AEDAS proposal got 450m, 118 floors.









Xinjiekou Tower. 388m, 82 floors, by Foster+Partners. Height confirmed by Halvorson+Partners website.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i love this thread.


----------



## Munwon

KillerZavatar said:


> i love this thread.


Amen!


----------



## lkiller123

These supertalls probably hints an emerging superpower.


----------



## deepblue01

I love the second project the best. The third one is unique in style but it has been used quite a few times since it first appeared in Bank of china (HK). I would have liked another design to be chosen for the first project. Oh well, they are all bearable so thats the good thing


----------



## KillerZavatar

looking at the map it seems like Hogkong is like every other chinese city but a few years ahead, now it makes a break and will be shrinked by all this booming cities on the mainland


----------



## elliot42

One concern for China though: with all the stories of new cities being built fro 2 million people and more each, _*with no one living there*_, does this bode ill for all these projects?

I would love to see highrises scattered throughout the cities of China, with HSR connecting each city, but I worry they are in for an economic correction of epic proportions. The last number I heard was 62 million (yes, million) *empty *units in China right now. 

To quote Ghostbusters, "that's a big twinkie."


----------



## z0rg

elliot42 said:


> One concern for China though: with all the stories of new cities being built fro 2 million people and more each, _*with no one living there*_, does this bode ill for all these projects?


Could you name one of the 200 projects in this thread that's being built on a new city? :cheers:

Instead of reading journalist/liar bullshit you better pay attention to the reports published by CB Richard Ellis, Colliers, Jones Lang LaSalle, etc. All of them are say basically the same: Demand for high quality offices in China is enormous, and the lag till new projects get absorbed is very short.


----------



## z0rg

> *SHENYANG | Hang Lung Plaza Twin Towers | 384m, 75 floors; 350m, 67 floors. Under construction – Foundation works*. Architect: KPF. Developer: Hang Lung Properties. Foundation works started in mid-2008 and the first crane was finally erected in March 2009. The project will be completed in November 2011. The project is located at Shenhe district, next to Eton Center development. The plan also includes another two towers around 200m. *Project thread*.


*Hang Lung Chairman Ronnie Chan Says There Isn’t a Property Bubble in China*
By Dan Levy - May 2, 2011 11:39 PM GMT+0200 

Ronnie Chan, chairman of Hong Kong- based developer Hang Lung Properties Ltd. (101), said “humongous demand” from consumers and action by the central government reduce the chance that China’s property market will collapse.

Concerns over a real estate bubble are “total crap,” Chan said today at the Milken Institute Global Conference in Beverly Hills, California. Home prices last year rose 26 percent in Shanghai and 29 percent in Chongqing, leading the government in Beijing to raise minimum down-payments for second-home purchases and tell local officials to set price targets on new properties.

“People use the word so loosely,” Chan said of the term “bubble” to describe China’s real estate market. Much of the existing housing in the country is “substandard” and will never be occupied as consumers demand higher-quality homes, he said.

“Those will be torn down, and a lot faster than you think,” said Chan, who in 1991 took over the development firm founded by his father and now is spending $5.1 billion on malls and offices in five Chinese cities outside Shanghai.

Premier Wen Jiabao on Jan. 18 said the government will “resolutely” implement controls aimed at speculative buying. Property prices rose for a 19th month in December, even after Beijing suspended mortgages for third-home purchases and restricted loans to developers. The 6.4 percent gain in December was the smallest in 13 months, according to SouFun Holdings Ltd.

The key to getting projects built in China, which has 83 cities with more than 3 million people, is a “good mayor” who is in favor with party officials and understands the needs of both the community and developer, Chan said.

“It depends a lot on how firm and strong he is,” he said.

To contact the reporter on this story: Dan Levy in San Francisco at [email protected] 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...says-there-s-no-property-bubble-in-china.html


----------



## yankeesfan1000

elliot42 said:


> One concern for China though: with all the stories of new cities being built fro 2 million people and more each, _*with no one living there*_, does this bode ill for all these projects?
> 
> I would love to see highrises scattered throughout the cities of China, with HSR connecting each city, but I worry they are in for an economic correction of epic proportions. The last number I heard was 62 million (yes, million) *empty *units in China right now.
> 
> To quote Ghostbusters, "that's a big twinkie."


x2. I hate to shatter the mood in this thread, but this is spot on. There is enough office space being built for every man, woman and child to have their own 5 x 5 cubicle, and I've heard 64 million empty apartments in China, and growing. This sort of government subsidized growth is unsustainable when little to none of the newly constructed space is being occupied. 

I'd love to see these projects constructed, and I wish China the best, however I have to agree with the previous post. This is completely unsustainable.


----------



## z0rg

Stop trolling. 

Some facts here:
http://www.colliersinternational.co...DFs/The-Knowledge-Report-Office-BJ-1Q2011.pdf

I still remember in 2008 when a lot of assholes said Beijing had more office space they could fill in decades. Hopefully Beijing will quicken its projects or it'll face a shortage of A grade offices within the end of 2012.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Nice find!! I think it's a rejeted proposal for Kingkey, not sure. I've opened a thread at gaoloumi.


----------



## Pansori

^^
In that render it stands exactly where Kingkey stands now. So it must be one of the rejected proposals for that land plot.

You can clearly see in this picture (use the small highrise with triangular-shaped roof near Kingkey as a reference. You can also see it in the render)


----------



## z0rg

^^ Yup, rejected version for Kingkey, no doubt.


----------



## deepblue01

Julito-dubai said:


> http://www.ippr.com.cn:81/yejiview.aspx?id=169
> 
> This could be a supertall for Shenzhen:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


so the top or the arch would have been the official height of the tower? Its a landmark design that should be built in chongqing or in an open area with a square/park in front of it to emphasize its significance, not squished into built up commercial areas


----------



## Art_n_Motion

z0rg said:


> Stop trolling.
> 
> Some facts here:
> http://www.colliersinternational.co...DFs/The-Knowledge-Report-Office-BJ-1Q2011.pdf
> 
> I still remember in 2008 when a lot of assholes said Beijing had more office space they could fill in decades. Hopefully Beijing will quicken its projects or it'll face a shortage of A grade offices within the end of 2012.



It's already happening...we are seeing a 30-40% increase in rental YoY. Crazy!


----------



## z0rg

z0rg said:


> Yuexiu Property announced a 300m tower in Wuhan, Qiaoku Lu. No pics.
> http://news.winshang.com/news-82510.html
> http://company.newsccn.com/2010-12-16/27315.html
> http://news.dichan.sina.com.cn/2010/12/16/251371.html


315m, 63 floors.
http://www.whepb.gov.cn/frontpage/pubinfo/PubinfoDetail.action?id=1201105301603060030

Alleged render, no source.


----------



## z0rg

> *FUZHOU | 103 Tower | 400m+, 103 floors. Proposed*. Architect: SOM. This is the main landmark tower of Fuzhou’s new CBD, whose masterplan has been designed by SOM.


Possible design for the main tower. 518m, Gensler. Pic by 高楼是王者荣耀.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Wow, the main tower looks amazing!


----------



## z0rg

> *CHONGQING | Nanping Twin Towers | 2x620m. Proposed*. An obscure proposal designated by the local government as one of the key projects to carry out within the decade of 2010.


One of the proposals. They didn't mention the source.


----------



## z0rg

Concept video for Nanning Convention and Exhibition Center. 500m~, 350m~, 250m~, 200m~. I don't believe they'll build something that huge.


----------



## z0rg

Guangzhou South Station cluster main tower will have 359m. We should open a thread as soon as they release the first official images.
http://gz.focus.cn/news/2011-06-04/1328519.html


----------



## Þróndeimr

z0rg said:


> Concept video for Nanning Convention and Exhibition Center. 500m~, 350m~, 250m~, 200m~. I don't believe they'll build something that huge.


"Video is blocked in your country due to its content"... :nuts:


----------



## z0rg

Lolz. I've just uploaded it, maybe it'll be available later. You can see it here too:
http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMjcxODUyMjQ4/v.swf


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ worked. And as you said, I don't believe they'll build something that huge!


----------



## KillerZavatar

z0rg said:


> Lolz. I've just uploaded it, maybe it'll be available later. You can see it here too:
> http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMjcxODUyMjQ4/v.swf


thank you i'm also a german user and youtube is highly censored, youku is so much better


----------



## KillerZavatar

z0rg said:


> One of the proposals. They didn't mention the source.
> "Chongqing 620m Tower picture"


this huge mofo doesnt even have an own thread yet? damn epic


----------



## fragel

elliot42 said:


> The last number I heard was *62 million (yes, million) empty units* in China right now.





yankeesfan1000 said:


> and I've heard *64 million empty apartments* in China, and growing. This sort of government subsidized growth is unsustainable when little to none of the newly constructed space is being occupied.


this is quite a late reply to this topic, but it is never too late as I am hoping not to see such statements based on lies again in this thread.

The '64.50 million empty units' is a fake story made by a notoriously lying blogger 牛刀. He invented the whole story, without any real source of course. actually he modified his story by changing the 'source's a few times, after the so called bureaus he 'quoted' were proven nonexistent by readers. here is the original blog that he posted:
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_48ea108c0100gxjk.html

The media could not be that retarded, but still they used his blog as a 'source' to report this '64.5 million empty units' story. Of course, this was later proven fake. As a matter of fact if you dare quote this number on Chinese forums, you'd become a laughing stock. But we can see that till this day there are still people too ignorant to realize what a huge number '64.5 million' is for apartment units, and amazingly they still believe the fake story. 

Now here is the reason why the claim is so laughable: After 2000, a total of 70 million apartment units are built in China. do you still believe that all apartments built in 10 years in China are vacant?


----------



## Sky_devil

z0rg said:


> Possible design for the main tower. 518m, Gensler. Pic by 高楼是王者荣耀.


Oh shit! that's my hometown!


----------



## z0rg

z0rg said:


> Guangzhou South Station cluster main tower will have 359m. We should open a thread as soon as they release the first official images.
> http://gz.focus.cn/news/2011-06-04/1328519.html


Developer: Greenland

Preliminary renders
Source:
http://xhq27.blog.163.com/blog/static/250435072010101091014678/


----------



## z0rg

> *GUANGZHOU | Pazhou Project | 300m+, 80 floors. Proposed*. Developer: Poly Group. Very little information about this one by the moment.


The Chinese city of Guangzhou could soon be getting another supertall if the winning masterplan by Goettsch Partners for a key development site gets realised.

Their plans tie in three of the main development sites of Poly Real Estate Co, one of the largest publicly owned property companies in China. They are looking at the development of a new city district in Pazhou which lies to the east of the existing Guangzhou city centre.

Anchoring the centre of the sites will be a large multi layered circular plaza with a traffic bridge sweeping over it preserving the existing road layout and channeling the traffic above the pedestrians liberating the site from car use.

Set around this will be a supertall mixed-use tower on Plot 4s north-eastern portion directly overlooking the passing Pearl River along with a serviced apartment tower also in tow. The taller of these two will have concave facades facing towards the centre of the site, whilst Plot 5 will have three commercial office skyscrapers again with concave fronts. Breaking away from these curves Plot 10 will have separate office and hotel towers that respond to the more regularly shaped parcel of land.

Between them they will host a total of 428,000 square metres of space. With Goesttsch Partners having beaten off the other entries of a competition, it should be interesting to see which architects get appointed to actually design the scheme specifics. 

http://skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2876


----------



## z0rg

> *TIANJIN | Yujiapu Twin Towers | 2x300m+. Proposed*. Developer: Tishman Speyer. Announced in late 2010, still no images.


This project will be started on January 1 2012. Still no official renders. 
http://p.tgnet.cn/TSMFDC/

Alleged render:


----------



## helghast

*Smith and Gill win competition for supertall tower in China*

http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune...gn-a-chinese-skyscraper-that-will-accord.html

some more renders - 
http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=16905


----------



## z0rg

Another supertall may be coming for Nanning. This is the latest render for Nanning China Resources Center, likely 300m+.









Recent pic from the same perspective. By 800202.


----------



## Pansori

z0rg said:


> The Chinese city of Guangzhou could soon be getting another supertall if the winning masterplan by Goettsch Partners for a key development site gets realised.
> 
> Their plans tie in three of the main development sites of Poly Real Estate Co, one of the largest publicly owned property companies in China. They are looking at the development of a new city district in Pazhou which lies to the east of the existing Guangzhou city centre.
> 
> Anchoring the centre of the sites will be a large multi layered circular plaza with a traffic bridge sweeping over it preserving the existing road layout and channeling the traffic above the pedestrians liberating the site from car use.
> 
> Set around this will be a supertall mixed-use tower on Plot 4s north-eastern portion directly overlooking the passing Pearl River along with a serviced apartment tower also in tow. The taller of these two will have concave facades facing towards the centre of the site, whilst Plot 5 will have three commercial office skyscrapers again with concave fronts. Breaking away from these curves Plot 10 will have separate office and hotel towers that respond to the more regularly shaped parcel of land.
> 
> Between them they will host a total of 428,000 square metres of space. With Goesttsch Partners having beaten off the other entries of a competition, it should be interesting to see which architects get appointed to actually design the scheme specifics.


Where exactly is this located?


----------



## z0rg

Another supertall for the Yangtze River Delta.

Developer: Jiangsu Shagang Group Real Estate Development
Architect: Atkins
300m, 76 floors.

More renders:
http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/169216/20110624/mixed-use-center-in-zhangjiagang-atkins.htm


----------



## z0rg

Confirmed, Nanning China Resources project will top 300m.
http://news.gxfdc.cn/news/News318_243868_2.shtml

Preliminary render


----------



## z0rg

Another one for Kunming 

Dacheng Financial Business Center, 80~ floors, 350m~, by Dacheng Real Estate.

We should open a thread as soon as they release some more clear data.

http://www.yndcdc.com/news/20110627101935.html


----------



## z0rg

Rizhao World Trade Center, 300m~ (official). We should open a thread as soon as they release some detailed information.
http://news.163.com/11/0705/11/786O7LK100014AED.html


----------



## djm160190

there is literally a new supertall announced every week! I wish Shanghai would get some more!


----------



## z0rg

Some details about one of the plots within Zhongtian project for Guiyang. Uncelar height.

Current render, likely concept.
http://db.gy.house.qq.com/214886/









New alleged render, they falled to provide a source as usual. 400m+.


----------



## KillerZavatar

wow the second render looks epic. sexy


----------



## saiho

djm160190 said:


> there is literally a new supertall announced every week! I wish Shanghai would get some more!


I wish so to. I am not a big fan of all these tier 3 or lower cities building these massive projects, it seems too vanity driven like Dubai or something, all for show no practicality and we all know how that ended up. I mean that's why I always regarded China as the better skyscraper building machine because people actually need this stuff, if not now then in the future. I IMHO wish all these tier 3 city supertall projects go to tier one cities.


----------



## z0rg

Harbin will build a 300m tower. No images.
http://www.hljnews.cn/fouxw_cs/2011-07/14/content_1037853.htm


----------



## z0rg

More images about Suzhou Greenland Center. Still no sources, so it may be a fake proposal. 358m they say.


----------



## z0rg

And another unconfirmed proposal for Wuhan. Zhongsenhua Group project. Pics by lqj


----------



## nerikaci

oh my goodness, so many great buildings...


----------



## Majevčan

z0rg said:


> http://www.yndcdc.com/news/20110627101935.html


:drool:


----------



## z0rg

Evergrande will build a 500m tower in Harbin. We should open a thread as soon as they release the first renders.
http://news.my399.com/system/20110718/000207179.html
http://www.harbin.gov.cn/hrbzfw/hrb_today/display.php?id=34758
http://www.hlj.gov.cn/zwdt/system/2011/07/18/010206223.shtml

Evergrande isn't very reliable. They announced a 500m tower in Guangzhou and a 430m tower in Wuhan a couple of years ago and we sill have nothing.


----------



## z0rg

China Resources is launching a project for Qingdao. No images and nothing about the height, but they expect 300m+. KPF is involved.
http://news.bandao.cn/news_html/201107/20110714/news_20110714_1444804.shtml
http://hb.qq.com/a/20110714/000079.htm


----------



## z0rg

> *SUZHOU | Suzhou Twin Towers | 2x400m+. Concept proposal*. Twin tower project proposed at West Lake CBD. Official plot planning shows that the height will be above 400m. Hang Lung is known to be bidding for one of the plots, and the actual height is expected to top 500m. Greenland is suspected to be bidding for the other.


Preliminary model, expected heigits: 500m~ and 450m~.



























http://wldst.2500sz.com/xdjm/szxw/2011/4/12/910220.shtml


----------



## hdsghvoizp

z0rg said:


> Preliminary model, expected heigits: 500m~ and 450m~.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wldst.2500sz.com/xdjm/szxw/2011/4/12/910220.shtml


zorg，can we collaborate together to make a latest project map of LUJIAZUI ,since there are so many being built now. I can provide all the renderings.

Do you have any instant message software like MSN or QQ so that i cant keep in touch with you?
my qq 417086239
MSN [email protected]

thank you


----------



## z0rg

Jinan West Station area releases a 400m proposal. Likely a long term project.










http://sd.dzwww.com/jinanxinwen/201107/t20110721_6484980.htm
http://www.fc0531.com/news_show.asp?hid=6516
http://news.iqilu.com/shandong/shandonggedi/20110721/512532.html


----------



## z0rg

hdsghvoizp said:


> zorg，can we collaborate together to make a latest project map of LUJIAZUI ,since there are so many being built now. I can provide all the renderings.
> 
> Do you have any instant message software like MSN or QQ so that i cant keep in touch with you?
> my qq 417086239
> MSN [email protected]
> 
> thank you


Added you to msn


----------



## erbse

I really like the overview on the first page of this thread, absolutely impressive. Great work on that one z0rg!


But it wasn't updated since December 2010. Eh?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

lol in china they build these complexes like town houses


----------



## z0rg

> *WUHAN | Wangjiadun JH030902Q JH030904Q Plot Project | 660m, 138 floors. Concept proposal*. Still an unclear proposal, Wuhan’s local government is known to be planning a megatall tower bidding for the title of China’s tallest skyscraper.


The latest concept models of Wangjiadun CBD. We can see up to 7 supertalls. Pic by lqj


----------



## z0rg

Another one for Nanning? Once again the press mentions a tower called Guangxi International Center, 510m, 99 floors. They think it's a new project, but imo it could be just an alternative name for either Nanning IFC or Tianlong Fortune. Who knows...

http://epaper.gxnews.com.cn/ngcb/html/2011-05/19/content_1814842.htm


----------



## z0rg

> *BEIJING | Z Plots | 2x300m+ Proposed*. In addition to the Z15 plot, at least another 2 plots will host projects taller than 300m according to official sources.


Alleged proposal for the Z6 plot, no sources.


----------



## KillerZavatar

so with this building Shenzhen is at 3 projects over 500m? i can't believe that


----------



## Ewan117

Yes. I've always thought that the plots net to WTC were a bit empty. Its good that the whole area is now looking a lot more dense


----------



## Joel que

can anyone know the occupancy rate for each city?


----------



## idoke

^^

You can read it in this report:

http://www.cbre.com.cn/china/eng/document/MarketReports/prc mv q1 2010 (eng version).pdf


overall, except Beijing that has a big shorted of office space, it seems that most other big cities face overcapacity, which will increase in the next few years.


----------



## idoke

Sorry, i posted an old link.
Here is the one updated for Q2:

http://www.cbre.com.cn/china/eng/document/MarketReports/prc mv_q2_en.pdf


----------



## djm160190

That Beijing tower looks great! Isn't it a scaled down old design/proposal for Shanghai Tower though?


----------



## z0rg

More about SEG-Hitachi Redevelopment Project in Shenzhen. Aka Shum Yin Holdings Headquarters. Allegedly 1x300m, 2x230m. Still too little info to be taken seriously.
From http://www.szdesigncenter.org/show.php?id=86


----------



## KillerZavatar

zorg, i know it's a lot of work, but when are we about to see an updated map and disgram on front?


----------



## z0rg

In two weeks I'll be free for 20 days. I'll have a lot of free time then to update everything, and that includes the thumbnail index. I was counting the other day and I think the main diagram will reach 275 supertalls. But I'll have to delete several dead proposals too... I'm sure I'll be listing 300 supertalls within the end of 2012.


----------



## z0rg

Xiamen International Center, 81 floors. Stale proposal come backs to life after 18 years. 

http://news.xmhouse.com/bd/201108/t20110805_307311.htm
http://www.xmgh.gov.cn/ghgs/jsxmpqgs/qtxmgs/201107/t20110729_15842.htm










Former design, stale proposal from 1993 by Adrian Smith
http://smithgill.com/#/work/xiamen_posts_and_telecom


----------



## Pansori

z0rg said:


> Former design, stale proposal from 1993 by Adrian Smith
> http://smithgill.com/#/work/xiamen_posts_and_telecom


Freaky stuff. Perhaps it's good in never saw the daylight


----------



## z0rg

z0rg said:


> Another one for Kunming
> 
> Dacheng Financial Business Center, 80~ floors, 350m~, by Dacheng Real Estate.
> 
> We should open a thread as soon as they release some more clear data.
> 
> http://www.yndcdc.com/news/20110627101935.html


297m only. Not a supertall.
http://www.yncw.net/shownews.asp?id=639


----------



## Munwon

Thanks Cristobal illo!


----------



## z0rg

> *NINGBO | Ningbo Twin Towers | 2x350m+. Proposed*. Developers: Mitsui Fudosan and Itochu. One of the main projects located at Ningbo New Eastern City CBD. Still no images.


Itochu plot may be coming. 360m they say.


----------



## z0rg

Moi Group wants to build a supertall in Zibo, Shandong province.
http://news.iqilu.com/shandong/shandonggedi/20110817/534036.html


----------



## djm160190

^^ so strange - I was in Zibo 2 days ago! Not the sort of place I would think a supertall would be built but it seems every city in China is getting one!


----------



## z0rg

Guangzhou Panyu Area will get a 300m tower. No images.
http://gz.house.163.com/11/0812/07/7B878R5L00873C6D.html
http://gz.house.sina.com.cn/news/2011-08-26/07103888758.shtml


----------



## z0rg

Working on the thumbnail index now.

I have 274 towers listed, but I'll remove a lot of them now. Mainly long term projects too unlikely to be released in a short term.

I had 37 concept/long term projects. I'm deleting all of them excepting 5, which are too strong to be ignored.

I wont include long term masterplans, plots, etc in the future. Unless there's some relevant info about them and therefore they are likely to be on the boards in a short-mid term. These ones will be listed as Proposed projects. Dandong is the only city kicked off the list. On the other hand we have so many new comers: Fushun, Zhangjiagang, Rizhao, Zibo... Which ones are the largest cities without supertall projects? Well, mostly inner cities like Urumqi, Taiyuan, Lanzhou, Hohhot... All of them will get proposals within a couple of years, I'm sure 










So we have 241 supertalls now. The list will be a little shorter than before, but the ratio of reliable projects is much higher.


----------



## z0rg

I'd like you men to notice that the list is growing faster and faster. And even so I'm ignoring a lot of unreliable proposals that I would have included back in 2008-2009. There're so many rumors all the time, if I included all of them we'd have 300-320 supertalls already. But since early 2010 I don't include anything unless I can find official press releases, even if they post a lot of renders, etc.


----------



## azn_man12345

Damn. So many supertalls! :O


----------



## Munwon

I bet in 10 years there will be over 200 supertalls in China. Just my prediction.


----------



## djm160190

Wow great job Zorg!


----------



## z0rg

> *ZHENGZHOU | Zhengdong Twin Towers | 2x300m+. Proposed – Under design *. Developer: Greenland Group. Annouced in early 2010, still no images.


Final design confirmed. 
Architect: Brininstool, Kerwin and Lynch 
http://www.archdaily.com/157669/greenland-zhengzhou-towers-brininstool-kerwin-lynch/
http://www.bklarch.com/mixed-use/greenland-zhengzhou-towers#

No info about the heights


----------



## Ashley Blith

No "F" word, please!!!!!


----------



## z0rg

*QINGDAO | 777 Tower | 700m+. Proposed – Under design*. Announced in early 2011 as China’s first formal proposal taller than 700m. Still very little information. *Project thread.









ZHUHAI | Shizimen CBD Tower | 680m. Proposed – Under design. Architect: HOK. In late 2009 HOK won an international competition to design a global landmark for Zhuhai’s new business area. Currently China’s tallest confirmed proposal, but likely to be a long term project. Project thread.







  

UNDETERMINED | Sky City | 666m,200 floors. Proposed. Developer: Yuanda Group. Announced at the end of the world Expo as an environment-friendly proposal to develop a multi-use vertical city. The project has been proposed for several cities, Nanjing, Tianjin, Chongqing and Beijing. Project thread.









WUHAN | Hanzhen Jie Masterplan | 666m, 2x380m. Proposed – Long Term. Wuhan’s latest megatall proposal. Still very little information about it. Project thread.









WUHAN | Wangjiadun JH030902Q JH030904Q Plot Project | 660m, 138 floors. Proposed – Long Term. Still an unclear proposal, Wuhan’s local government is known to be planning a megatall tower bidding for the title of China’s tallest skyscraper.









SHENZHEN | Ping An International Finance Center | 660m, 115 floors; 307m, 66 floors. Construction – Foundation Works. Architect: KPF. Developer: Ping An Securities. This project is located at the plot B116-0040 in Shenzhen CBD and will host Ping An’s global headquarters, currently China’s second largest insurance company. The design has been chosen from a list of international contestants including Foster, SOM and Nikken Sekkei. Project thread.







            







       

GUANGZHOU | Diamond Tower | 650m+. Proposed – Long term. Architect: SOM. The Guangzhou Urban Planning Bureau is planning the second major CBD in town in this area once the Zhujiang Xincheng CBD is completed. SOM has designed the layout of the masterplan, but the actual development of the area is likely to take years. Project thread.















   

CHONGQING | Financial Street - Concord City Tower | 639m. Proposed – Clearing works. Architect: Arquitectonica. Developer: China Properties Group. In early 2008 KPF designed the masterplan of Jiefangbei Financial Street, whose tallest tower would reach 430m. In mid-2010, once the main plot was purchased by CPG, the local government announced that the main tower is being re-designed by Arquitectonica and will reach 639m. No images of the new layout have been released. Project thread.







  

WUHAN | Hua’s Tower | 638m. Proposed – Under design. Developer: Hua’s Group. Wuhan’s third 600m+ project was announced in late 2010. Still no images, and likely to become a never-built proposal.









JINAN | Jinan Tower | 638m. Proposed – Under design. Released in early 2011. Still no info available.









SHANGHAI | Shanghai Tower | 632m, 128 floors. Construction – Rising. Architect: Gensler. Developer: Shanghai Tower Construction and Development. Located at Lujiazui’s Z-32 plot, the Shanghai Tower will become Lujiazui’s third supertall and the tallest structure in China when completed by 2014. The design was chosen from a wide range of proposals including several first tier international architecture firms like KPF, SOM, Foster and RTKL, as well as several national studios such as SIADR. Foster and Gensler became the two finalists in mid-2008 and the final design was released in the fourth quarter of that year. Shanghai’s tallest tower started rising above ground in late 2010 and is expected to register a rapid growth along 2011. Project thread.







                            







                    

NANNING | Tianlong Fortune Center | 628m, 108 floors. Proposed.Architect: Gensler. Nanning’s tallest tower is called to become the landmark that will put Nanning on the map of global cities as the capital of Guangxi province witness a skyrocketing development focused on the China-ASEAN free trade agreement. Gensler’s proposal was chosen from a design contest including projects by GMP, Wilkinson Eyre, Murphy/Jahn and John Portman. Project thread.







      









CHONGQING | Nanping Twin Towers | 2x620m. Proposed. An obscure proposal designated by the local government as one of the key projects to carry out within the decade of 2010-2020. 







 

XIAMEN | Haromony 888 | 2x620m. Proposed. Xiamen’s government has been planning for several years a global landmark to symbolize the new era of cross-strait relations based on economic cooperation, etc. These twins are the preliminary proposal for such landmark.









WUHAN | Greenland Center | 606m , 119m and 404m. Proposed. Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill. Developer: Greenland Group. Greenland’s tallest project by the moment. The contestants were AS+GG, SOM, GMP, HOK, P&T and ECADI. This huge project is likely to be built in several phases, meaning that the actual construction of the supertalls may take many years. Project thread.







  







    

TIANJIN | Goldin Finance 117 | 597m, 117 floors. Construction – Foundation works. Architect: P&T. Developer: Goldin Properties. Currently Tianjin’s tallest approved supertall, this project will become the main landmark of the newly re-developed Huayuan Industry Park area. The master plan includes tens of residential highrises and two twin towers around 70 floors. Project thread.















   

KUNMING | Huachen International Tower | 558m, 108 floors. Proposed. Developer: Huachen Group. Recently announced. Still no images.









JIANGYIN | Dragon Tower | 538m, 118 floors. Proposed – Announced.This twisting supertall was announced in early 2009 and has very few chances as it is proposed in a little town, not far away from the construction site of the Farmer’s Apartments project. The final design might be taller than 600m.







 

GUANGZHOU | East Tower – Chow Tai Fook Center | 530m, 116 floors. Construction – Foundation Works. Architect: KPF. Developer: New World Land. Soon after the new developer purchased the project in December 2008, a new design was announced breaking the symmetry of the former twin project. KPF won the design contest for Zhujiang CBD’s tallest tower and foundation works have been progressing quite fast since then. Project thread.







       







   

TIANJIN | Chow Tai Fook Center | 530m, 96 floors. Construction – Ground Works. Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects. Developer: New World Land. Ground breaking ceremony took place in November 2009 after the developer dismissed the former 356m design by Atkins. The new, much taller project is scheduled to be completed within 2014, but ground works have progressed very slowly in 2010. Project thread.







       









FANGCHENGGANG | Asia IFC | 530m, 109 floors, 320m, 73 floors. Proposed. Official proposal called to become the main landmark of a business district that this port city will develop focused on the China-ASEAN new FTA. Fangchenggang is becoming the largest Chinese port in the Beibu Gulf and is expected to register a superfast development thanks to the new free trade area. The shorter tower is supposed to be approved and construction should start in a short term. Both designs are still preliminary. Project thread.







 

CHONGQING | Jiangbei CBD Supertalls | 520m, 130 floors. Proposed – Under design. Developer: Silverstein Properties The New York WTC developer purchased this plot in early 2011. Still no images of the design.







 







  

DALIAN | Greenland Center | 518m, 108 floors. Construction – Ground works. Architect: HOK. Developer: Greenland Group. Located at the former port facilities, the ground breaking ceremony for Dalian’s tallest tower took place in late 2010. Project thread.















       

FUZHOU | B1 Plot | 518m+, 108 floors. Proposed. Architect: Gensler. This is the main landmark tower of Fuzhou’s new CBD, whose masterplan has been designed by SOM. Project thread.







 









BEIJING | CITIC Plaza | 500m+, 118 floors. Approved. Developer: CITIC Real Estate. Architect: Terry Farrell. Located at the Z15 plot of Beijing’s CBD, which was sold to CITIC in late 2010. Project thread.







  

TIANJIN | Yujiabao Financial Area Supertalls | 500m+. Proposed – Long term. Architect: SOM. This tower will be located at the core plot of Yujiabao new area, the main skyscraper cluster of Binhai, the Tianjin’s district called to become a new Pudong or Shenzhen for the coming two decades. Preliminary models of Yujiabao show a number of supertalls in addition to SOM’s project, but the overall planning remains unclear. The tower will seek to become China’s tallest skyscraper. The whole district expects up to 10-15 supertalls in the long term. Project thread.







           

SUZHOU | Century City Twin Towers | 500m+, 450m+ Proposed. Twin tower project proposed at West Lake CBD. Hang Lung is known to be bidding for one of the plots, and the actual height is expected to top 500m. Greenland is suspected to be bidding for the other. Project thread.







    

CHONGQING | Danzishi Area Supertall | 500m+. Proposed – Long term plan. Danzishi area will host the third phase of Chongqing’s main CBD after Jiefangbei and Jiangbei phases are developed. 







 

HARBIN | Evergrande Center | 500m. Proposed . Developer: Evergrande Real Estate. One of the several frozen supertall proposals by Evergrande Real Estate. No images.









SHENZHEN | Shenzhen International Trade Center | 500m~. Proposed – Under design. Developer: Greater China Group. This proposal has been redesigned for several times. In early 2009 it was announced that the final design would reach 600m. Other sources claimed that it would be just around 430m. The former design had 500. Project thread.







   

GUANGZHOU |Guangzhou Evergrande Center | 500m~. Proposed. Architect: Atkins. Developer: Evergrande Real Estate.One of the two supertall projects released by Evergrande in 2009. No details have been released about the height, etc, but both the advs and the district models show that they may rescue Atkins’ proposal for the East Tower, whose height should be easily above 500m.Unsourced rumors claim that it will be taller than 600m. The design is likely to be changed.







  

CHONGQING | ASE Center | 486m, 88 floors; 320m~, 61 floors. Approved. Architect: Dennis Lau & Ng Chun Man Architects. Developer: ASE Group. In 2009 Chongqing’s tallest projects kept revising its heights upwards. Once again, ASE has started the new year as the tallest proposal after ASE’s general manager unveiled during an interview in December 2009 that the top height will be 486m instead of the 468m previously announced. ASE, from Taiwan, is the world’s largest semiconductor company, and has managed to defeat all the real estate titans that competed for the title in the last years. Revision after revision, the project has been raised from just 300m to 486m, and the number of towers has varied along the time. Finally, the height for the secondary highrises has been reduced in favor of the two main skyscrapers. The final project has five towers to be constructed in two phases. The first phase is composed by the towers R1, R2 and R3, all residential. They have 193m, 55 floors; 202m, 58 floors and 235m, 69 floors respectively. The two main towers have 486m, 88 floors and around 330m, 61 floors respectively. The figures for the two big ones may be incorrect as it is unclear whether the crystal structure on the roof is included. ASE may be hiding the total height either as a strategy to guarantee the first position in the height race. After years of ultraslow progress, construction speeded up from mid 2009, completing the podium (a shopping mall) in late 2009, and setting the facade of the R1 tower, topped out for more than 1 year. Project thread.







      







       

DONGGUAN | CBD Main Tower | 480m. Proposed – Under design. There’s a design contest on going. Proposals include Cox Architects, SBA, AAUPC and SUPDRI. 480m is the height of the tallest proposal. Project thread.









DONGGUAN | Furniture Fair Headquarters | 475m, 102 floors. Proposed – Under design. Released in early 2011, still very little information available. Project thread.









CHONGQING | Jialing Fanying | 468m, 105 floors. Under construction – Ground works. Architect: KPF. Developer: Shui On Land. This is the main skyscraper of the Chongqing Tiandi masterplan, located at Hualongqiao district. The main project is composed by three towers erecting on a huge podium. The other two have 260m and 198m. The final version was unveiled in January 2008 after dismissing the former layout by SOM, whose height stood at 398m. Since then, both the ASE Center and the Jialing Fanying have revised its heights upwards for many times in order to keep the title of Chongqing’s tallest skyscraper. Both projects were tied at 468m for most of 2009 till ASE announced a new revision to 486m.Since not even the foundation works have been started, further upwards revisions are still possible. Project thread.







  







              

WUHAN | Wuhan Tiandi – Riverview Plaza | 460m, 72 floors. Approved. Developer: Shui On Land. Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects. The final design for this supertall was released in mid-2010 and the plot is currently welcoming machinery for early preparation works. Project thread.







 







 

SHENZHEN | China Resources Center | 460m Proposed – Under design. Developer: China Resources Unclear proposal. Very little information by the moment. Project thread.









KUNMING | Dongfeng Plaza | 456m. Proposed Kunming’s urban planning proposal for the city’s tallest tower. There’re several proposals for the masterplan layout. The design for the tower itself is merely concept by the moment.









NINGBO | Eastern New City Tower | 450m. Proposed. Developer: ARA. This subsidiary of Cheung Kong based in Singapore will develop Ningbo’s tallest tower at the new Eastern New City CBD. Still no images. Project thread.









SUZHOU | The Wharf Supertower | 450m, 92 floors. Construction – Ground Works. Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects. Developer: The Wharf Holdings. This landmark project will be located at the core of Suzhou East Lake new CBD. Ground works started in late 2010. Project thread.







  







 

BEIJING | CBD Eastwards Extension | 450m~, 380m~, 2x300m+. Proposed. Architect: SOM. In October 2009 SOM’s proposal was chosen from a list of international contestants as the masterplan for the second phase of the main CBD of Beijing. The designs for the main towers themselves are likely to be changed as the plots are sold, and the current layouts are just preliminary designs used for the masterplan. The whole plan shall be completed within a decade, meaning that it may take years before any of these towers is started. On the other hand, the booming demand for A-grade office space in Beijing may accelerate the plans. Project thread.







    

TIANJIN | R&F Tower | 439m, 91 floors. Construction – Foundation works. Developer: R&F Properties. Architect: Goettsch and Partners. This highrise will be the tallest landmark tower at the newly developed Xiangluowan CBD in Binhai new area. Foundation works are likely to be started in early 2011. Project thread.















         

WUHAN | Wuhan Evergrande Center | 438m, 112 floors. Proposed – Under design. Developer: Evergrande Real Estate. The largest developer in China Mainland launched two supertalls in the second half of 2009. The one in Wuhan has been proposed at Qiakou Area and has no design by the moment, but in September 2009 they announced that it will have 438m, a height likely to be preliminary. 









CHONGQING | Chongqing International Financial Center | 431m, 102 floors. On hold. Architect: ECADI. Developer: Bloomage Group. In spite of the countless height revisions, the project formerly known as Marriott Center is the big loser of the height race that has taken place between the main projects in Chongqing for the last years, as it is the only one that will remain below 450m. In the last years, the height was revised from 168m to 276m, 298m, 335m, 339m, 330m, 320m, 357m, 375m, 377m, 398m and finally 431m. Construction work, currently around the 8th floors, has been on hold for several times due to the design changes and needed reconfigurations. Officially under construction once again, it remains unclear whether they will tear the current structure down and restart the whole tower or resuming it from the existing podium. Though the project has remained on hold for many years, resumption related news have been released once and again. Project thread.







       







   

SHENYANG | Longemont Asia Pacific Center Phase 2 | 430m, 98 floors. Approved – Clearing Works. Developer: Changfeng Group. After many revisions, Changfeng’s multi-phase development recovered its supertall status. The final layout may change again before the actual construction gets started. Project thread.







 

FOSHAN | Lingan Tiandi | 430m. Approved – Under design. Architect: SOM. Developer: Shui On. This project will be developed in several phases starting in 2010 and it is scheduled to be completed within 2020. The main tower is under design and not much information has been unveiled about it besides the preliminary height. 







 

KUNMING | Haiya Business Center | 428m, 98 floors. Proposed – Under design. Developer: Haiya Group. There’s still very little information about this project. Some unconfirmed proposals have appeared on the forums in the last months.







    

WUHAN | Wuhan Center| 428m, 88 floors. Approved – Ground works. Architect: ECADI. This project was announced in January 2009, the final design was chosen from a list of contestants including SOM and CADREG and the ground breaking ceremony took place in September that year. It is the first important project released for the new CBD of Wangjiadun.Project thread.







     







   

SHENYANG | Shenyang International Finance Center | 427m, 89 floors. Approved – Ground works. Architect: I. M. Pei & Partners and AEDAS. Developer: Henderson Land. Ground works started in Summer 2011, but according to recent rumors the height may be reduced drastically to 150m~. Henderson Land, a troll developer, has never executed any of its supertall projects, so this shouldn’t be unexpected at all. Project thread.







   

SHENYANG | Richgate City | 426m, 96 floors; 350m, 90 floors; 350m, 80 floors. Approved. Architect: Gensler. Developers: Huarui Group and SRE Group. The ground breaking ceremony of this huge project finally took place in December 2008 and some of the shorter residential highrises within the complex have progressed very quickly since then. However, new renders suggest that the project may include one single supertall around 350m. Project thread.







        







  

QUANZHOU | Quanzhou Tower | 400m+, 102 floors. Proposed. Unclear proposal. Still very little information and no images.









WUHAN | Jinshen Business Center | 400m+, 90 floors. Proposed. No details have been released about this project but the preliminary number of floors. It will be built in Hankou district along the Changjiang riverside. According to a brief press release It will be completed within the end of 2013.







 

JINAN | Greenland Center | 400m+. Proposed. Announced in 2010, one of the many supertalls that Greenland is planning. The architect and the construction schedule remain unknown, they have only released a likely concept render. Project thread.









BEIJING | National Information Center | 400m+. Proposed. This project was announced in early 2010. Very little information by the moment..









NANJING | Nanjing Tower | 400m, 90 floors. Construction – Ground works. Developer: Suning Real Estate. Architect: Murphy/Jahn.This tower is becoming the main landmark project of Nanjing’s new Hexi CBD. Ground works started in mid 2011. Project thread.







     

TIANJIN | Xiaobailou Union Plaza | 400m, 80+ floors. Approved. Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects. Approved in 2008, construction start hasn’t been announced. The former design had only 300m and was designed by RSP architects. In late 2009 a new, taller design by César Pelli’s studio was released. Project thread.







       







  

CHANGSHA | Meixi Lake Eco-city Project | 400m. Proposed – Long term. Architect: KPF. Developer: Gale International. This huge mid-long term masterplan was approved in June 2009 and will be completed within 2020. The tallest tower will have 400m, and according to the preliminary renders several towers may reach 300m too, but anyway the designs of the towers are likely to be conceptual by the moment.. Project thread.







    

GUIYANG | Guizhou Cultural Plaza | 400m, 350m, 300m. Proposed – Long term. Developer: Zhongtian Urban Development. A large multi phase project announced in Guiyang. Unclear information. Project thread.







   

CHENGDU | Greenland Center | 400m. Proposed. Developer: Greenland Group. No details have been released about this project since its announcement in mid 2011.









KUNMING | Yuxi Future City | 2x400m~, 88 floors. Approved – Under design. Though the ground breaking ceremony of this project took place in March 2009, the actual works are not expected to be started anytime soon. The available design isn’t likely to be the final design either. Project thread.







 

NANNING | Nanning IFC | 400m~. Approved – Under design. Design contest on going. 3 proposals by AECOM, CCDI and ECADI, all of them around 400m. Project thread.















   

SHENZHEN | Kaisa Center | 400m~. Approved. Developer: Kaisa Group. Released in 2006, this project was expected to become a never built proposal till it was relaunched in late 2010. Construction is start is scheduled for June 2011, likely with a new design. Project thread.







 

HAIKOU | International Exchange Square | 2x400m~. Proposed – Design Contest. Twin tower contest on going in Haikou. Very little information by the moment. Current contestants include Zaha Hadid, Wilkinson Eyre, Henn GmbH, Scott Wilson, Broadway Malyan, Zeidler, CADREG and SCUT. Project thread.







             

CHANGSHA | The Wharf Project | 400m~, 300m~. Construction – Ground works. Developer: The Wharf Holdings. The Wharf’s latest supertall project. Ground works on going. Final design and heights unclear. Project thread.







 

CHONGQING | Urban Forest | 398m, 91 floors. Approved. Architect: MAD Studio. Developer: Xinhua Bookstore Group. MAD studio designed 3 proposals for Chongqing Jiefangbei. In December 2009 the final design was designed and the project was expected to start construction works in 2010. However in late 2010 the design was changed for a more conservative one, and according to the developer construction should start as soon as possible. Project thread.







      







   

TIANJIN | COFCO Center | 390m. Approved – Under design. Architect: SOM. Developer: COFCO. Though the actual design was unveiled during the awards of the American Institute of Architects, there’s still very little information about this project. Project thread.







  







  

NANJING | Xinjiekou Plaza | 388m. Approved. Architect: Foster and Partners. Developer: Suning Real Estate. One of the three supertall projects to be developed by Suning Group at its home city. Construction schedule unknown. Project thread.







     









XI’AN | Taikoo Hui City | 385m. Proposed. Developer: Swire Properties. Upcoming project, still no clear information.









CHONGQING | Shidai Twin Towers | 2x385m. Proposed – Under design. Developer: Shidai Group.This project was announced by its developer in July 2008.The twin towers would be built in Dadukou district, where the local government plans to develop a new major business district.







 

SHENYANG | Shenyang Eton Center | 385m, 97 floors; 343m, 86 floors. Approved. Architect: NBBJ. Developer: Eton Properties. Secondary towers rising. The final height and designs for the two supertalls remain unclear. Project thread.







     







       

SHENYANG | Hang Lung Plaza Twin Towers | 384m, 75 floors; 350m, 67 floors. Under construction – Foundation works. Architect: KPF. Developer: Hang Lung Properties. Foundation works started in mid-2008 and the first crane was finally erected in March 2009. The project will be completed in November 2011. The project is located at Shenhe district, next to Eton Center development. The plan also includes another two towers around 200m. Project thread.







   

DALIAN | Dalian Eton Center | 383m, 80 floors. Under construction – Foundation works. Architect: NBBJ. Developer: Eton Properties. Foundation works of this project started in late 2008 and both towers will start rising easly 2010 after the underground floors were completed along 2009 Project thread.















              

SHANGHAI | Xujiahui Center | 380m. Proposed – Under design. Very old project re-launched for several times. Formerly a 459m proposal by John Portman, it became on hold in late 1990’s. Around 2006,new versions by SOM and Foster were launched, no approval was confirmed though. The local government announced in October 2008 that the new height will be 380m, but the new design remains unveiled. Project thread.







        







 

TIANJIN | CITIC Plaza | 380m. Proposed – Under design. Architect: KPF. Developer: CITIC Real Estate. The final layout for this cluster is unclear. According to recent releases the main tower will have 380m. Project thread.







   







  

GUANGZHOU | Zhujiang New City Tower | 371m, 87 floors. Approved – Under design. Developer: KWG Property. The ground breaking ceremony of this tower took place in the last week of 2009, but no image has been released by the moment excepting some vague, unsourced renders. It will be built next to the East Tower. Final height may be reduced downwards to 310m~. Project thread.







  

GUANGZHOU | The Pinnacle | 360m, 60 floors. Under construction – Foundation works. Developer: Guangdong Rising Assets Management. Zhujiang New City CBD’s third tallest project. It’ll be completed within 2011 Project thread.







 

CHONGQING | PYI International Center | 360m. Proposed – Design contest. Developer: PYI Corporation. Though a preliminary press release claimed that the main tower would have 360m, there are more than 20 proposals for this project, called to become Chongqing’s gateway landmark. Some proposals are just around 250m and others include several supertalls. Project thread.







        

GUANGZHOU | South Station Project | 359m. Proposed – Under design. Developer: Greenland Group. Upcoming Greenland project. No clear design yet. Project thread.







 

TIANJIN | Sino-Steel Tower | 358m, 82 floors. Under construction – Foundation works. Architect: MAD. Ground breaking ceremony took place in August 2008 and ground works started in 2010. It’s showed a very slow progress since then. This supertall will become Xiangluowan CBD’s second tallest project. Project thread.







        

NANJING | Golden Eagle Project | 358m, 73 floors and 318m, 60 floors. Approved – Ground works. Developer: Golden Eagle Group. Released in late 2010, ground works on going. Project thread.







 









WUXI | Shimao North Station Twin Towers | 358m, 350m. Approved – Ground works. Developer: Shimao Group. Still few details. Since Shimao is very unreliable concerning supertall projects the heights are likely to remain unclear at least until the towers star rising. Project thread.







   









SUZHOU | Greenland Center | 358m. Proposed – Under design. Developer: Greenland Group. One of the latest proposals by Greenland. Located in Wujiang CBD. Project thread.









NANJING | International Finance Center | 357m, 82 floors. Approved. Architect: Goettsch and Partners. The second phase of Nanjing IFC has been delayed for unclear reasons. The final height remains unknown too as the design has been slightly revised for several times. Project thread.







 







 

WUHAN | Gezhouba International Plaza | 355m, 69 floors. Under construction – Foundation works. Developer: Gezhouba Group. Approved in March 2008. Construction works started in September that year, but they are building the residential highrises only by the moment. Project thread.







         







 

HAIKOU | Millenium Hotel | 350m+, 108 floors. Proposed – Under design. Seven star hotel announced in 2010. Almost no info.









HANDAN | Handan International Culture Tower | 350m+, 88 floors. Proposed – Under design. Hebei’s tallest proposal was released in January 2009. No images were released and there is almost no information about this project. As this city is quite unimportant, it is very likely to become a never-built supertall.









QINGDAO | Huiquan Dynasty Hotel | 350m+, 80 floors. Proposed. Developer: Huiquan Dynasty Hotels. This hotel chain announced an 80 floor tower in October 2009, but no further details have been released by the moment. 









ZHUHAI | Hengqin Headquarters Tower | 350m+Proposed. Architect: GMP. Final height unclear, officially between 350 and 400m. Project thread.

















WUHAN | Optical Valley Project | 350m+. Proposed. Several proposals have been released in the second half of 2009 showing a supertall landmark in this square of Wuchang area. There isn’t clear information available yet. 







  

NINGBO | Ningbo Twin Towers | 2x350m+. Proposed. Developers: Mitsui Fudosan and Itochu. One of the main projects located at Ningbo New Eastern City CBD. Still no official images. Itochu tower Is expected to reach 360m.









SHENYANG | Kerry Center | 350m+. Approved – Under design. Architect: SOM. Developer: Kerry Properties. One of the several huge multi-tower developments approved in Shenyang. The final layout remains unreleased, but it is rumored that the at least one of the towers will be far above 300m. The masterplan also includes several highrises above 200m. Ground breaking ceremony took place in August 2009 and the whole complex will be built in phases and it is scheduled to be finished within 2016. According to some renders the supertall tower may be scrapped in the final plan.







   

CHONGQING | Tianrun Group Project | 350m+. Approved – Under design. Developer: Tianrun Land. Formerly the Yuzhou Hotel project, this tower is under redesign after the plot was sold to the new developer. Crang & Boake and KPF are known to be among the possible designers of the final design. The new height will be between 350 and 400m according to the developer. Project thread.







    







    

WENZHOU | Lucheng Plaza – Landmark Tower | 350m, 71 floors. Under construction – Ground Works. Architect: SOM. Ground breaking ceremony took place in December 2007. The main tower hasn’t been started, but once the secondary towers have been completed in 2010 the main tower is expected to be started in a short term. Project thread







  

NANJING | Hunan Lu Plots 4&5 Development | 350m, 338m. Approved. Developer: Suning Real Estate. Architect: Murphy/Jahn.This is the third supertall project released by Suning for its home city. Though it was announced in mid 2009, construction schedule remains unknown. AEDAS’s much taller design lost the contest and Murphy/Jahn’s project is expected to be the final design. Project thread.







        

WUXI | Center 66 Phase 3 | 350m~. Proposed. Developer: Hang Lung Properties. The third phase of this project would be a supertall tower opposite the phases I and II according to preliminary designs. The layout of the third phase is still very vague though, and it remains unclear whether AEDAS will be also the firm engaged to design the last phase of the project.







 

NANNING | China-ASEAN Guangxi Mayors Tower | 349m, 82 floors. Approved. One of the latest supertalls in Nanning. Still very little information. Project thread.







 

XIAMEN | Xiamen International Center | 342m, 81 floors. Proposed. After more than 10 years on hold, this proposal was revived in mid 2011.with a new design. Project thread.









QINGDAO | Qingdao Olympic Tower | 339m, 78~ floors. Approved. Developer: Shimao Group. The ground breaking ceremony of this project took place in August 2009 and the plot hasn’t showed any progress since then. Since releasing fake supertall proposals that in the end become much shorter is a tradition when talking about Shimao’s projects, the result of this tower is very uncertain. Project thread.







 

CHONGQING | Chongqing World Financial Center | 339m, 73 floors. Construction – Rising . Developer: Huaxun Group. After being changed more than 10 times, the final design was launched in mid 2009. Currently rising. Project thread.







                 









WUXI | The Wharf Times Square | 339m, 68 floors. Construction – Foundation works. Architect: AEDAS. Developer: The Wharf Holdings. Though started in late 2007, it has remained on hold for more than one year. A new design was released in 2009 and a second ground breaking ceremony took place in December that year. Foundation works progressing quickly in 2011. Project thread.







    







 

NANNING | Logan Century Tower | 338m, 80 floors. Approved. Developer: Logan Group. Released in mid-2010. Still very little information. Project thread.















 

BEIJING| Fan Hai International Center | 338m, 80 floors. Approved. Architect: Woods Bagot. Developer: China Oceanwide. This project released and approved in late 2009 is composed by 3 skyscrapers taller than 200m. Construction schedule remains unknown. Project thread.









ZHENJIANG| Suning Plaza | 338m. Approved. Architect: RMJM. Developer: Suning Real Estate Zhenjiang is one of the many third tier cities joining the supertall fever. The design contest include RMJM, RTKL and Gensler. It remains unclear which firm designed the available version. Project thread.







 

KUNMING | South Asia Gate | 333m, 83 floors. Construction – Ground works. Developers: Jiangsu World Group and Yunnan Zhongju Group. The ground breaking ceremony for Yunnan’s tallest tower took place in December 2008 and the project will be finished in 2012 or 2013. The deisng has been changed several times and the architect of the final version remains unclear. Project thread.







   







  

CHANGZHOU | Modern Media Center | 332m, 57 floors. Construction - Rising. This project has progressed very fast in 2010 and it started rising late that year. The final height of the spire remains unclear. Project thread.







 









HANGZHOU | Hangzhou International Office Center | 331m, 71 floors. Construction – Ground works. Developer: Zhong’an Real Estate. Ground breaking ceremony for this project took place in August 2008. However, almost no information at all has been released since then. Construction is scheduled to finish within 2012, and the design is likely to be only preliminary. Intensive piling works have taken place in the last months, but it’s unclear whether they are working on the secondary towers or in the main tower. Project thread.







 

SHIJIAZHUANG | Shijiazhuang International Convention and Exhibition Center | 330m, 85 floors. Proposed – Design contest. Architect: Woods Bagot. This project was released in November 2008 at the urban planning and exhibition center of Shijiazhuang. Construction schedule remains unknown. Project thread.







  







  

TIANJIN | Kerry Center | 330m, 72 floors. Construction – Ground works. Developer: Kerry Properties. Architect: SOM. The final design was released in late 2010, and foundation works of the main building are expected to be started in late 2011. Project thread.







  







   

WUHAN | Shipping Center | 330m, 63 floors. Proposed. Architect: GMP. Developer: Wuhan New Harbor Group. Approved in 2011, one of the many supertall proposals released around Qiaokou area. Project thread.







 

HAIKOU | The Bund Center | 330m. Approved. Developer: SRE Group. There isn’t almost any available information about the main tower of this huge multi tower development by the moment. Some of the shorter towers are rising alreadyProject thread.









KUNSHAN | Huaqiao International Business City Supertall | 330m. Proposed – Under design. Architect: SCP Consultants. This proposal was launched in March 2008 as the coming landmark tower for Kunshan’s new financial area. The project is likely to be a long-term plan a no actual approval is expected anytime soon. SCP designed the masterplan.







 

JINAN | Evergrande Center | 330m. Proposed – Under design. Developer: Evergrande Real Estate. Evergrande’s third supertall, announced in mid-2010. Still no images.









SHENZHEN | Hon Kwok City Center | 329m, 80 floors. Construction – Foundation Works. Architect: SOM. Developer: Hon Kwok Land. Located in Futian district, this supertall was announced in May 2008 and it was started in late 2010. Project thread.







     

WUXI | Farmers’ Apartments | 328m, 74 floors. Construction – Topped Out. This bizarre residential tower is being built in the model rural town of Hexi, China’s rural town with the highest GDP per capita, located within the limits of Wuxi city. The project was conceived as an urban experiment by the local government. Project thread.







     

NANJING | Nanjing World Trade Center | 328m, 69 floors. Approved. Architect: Gensler. Developer: F&T Group. Released in 2009, it was revised upwards from 250m in 2010. Still no activity at the plot site. Project thread.







  

WUXI | Wuxi Suning Plaza | 328m, 68 floors. Construction – Foundation works. Architect: RTKL. Developer: Suning Real Estate. Released in May 2008, clearing works have progressed fast since then. It should start rising within the first half of 2011. Project thread.







  

SHENZHEN | COFCO Center | 390m. Proposed. Developer: COFCO. One of the latest supertall proposals in Shenzhen. Still no clear information.









NANCHANG | Nanchang IFC | 327m. Approved. Architect: SOM. Released in late 2010, still very little information. Project thread.







  

NANJING | Deji Plaza Phase 2 | 324m, 62 floors. Construction – Rising. This project was resumed in 2009 and started rising in mid-2010. The final design remains unclear, as the architect hasn’t been announced and only a couple of vague renders have been published. Project thread.















 

YANTAI | Yantai Shimao No.1 The Harbour | 323m, 57 floors. Construction – Rising. Architect: Wong Tung Group. Developer: Shimao Group. This large multi-tower project was started in late 2007 and started rising in mid-2009, registering a very slow growth since then. Project thread.







   

CHONGQING | Hongyadong Phase 2 | 320m+, 68 floors. Proposed – Under design. The second phase of this traditional style commercial development will include a supertall. Not much info about it by the moment, released in late 2007. Project thread. 















    

CHONGQING | Beibin Lu Project | 320m. Approved – Ground works. Architect: Tange Associates. Developers: China Estates and Sino Land. Released in mid-2010. Still very little information about it. Project thread.









SHANGHAI | White Magnolia Plaza | 319m, 66 floors. Construction – Ground works. Architect: SOM. Developer: HKC. After several revisions, the final height was launched in July 2008, and ground breaking ceremony took place two months later. However, the plot has showed almost no progress since then. Project thread.







 

CHANGZHOU | Run Hua Global Center | 318m, 72 floors. Construction – Foundation Works. Architect: ECADI. Developer: Rundili Group Foundation works started in mid-2010, showing a slow progress since then. It should start rising above ground level within the end of 2011. Project thread.







 

NANNING | Huanancheng Tower | 318m Approved –Ground Works. Multi phase project. There’s still very little information about the supertall.









WUHU | Riverside Century Plaza | 318m Proposed. Developer: Golden Era Group. Expected to be started in a short term. Project thread.









HEFEI | Bashang Jie Project | 316m, 309m. Approved – Ground works. Architect: Woods Bagot. Developer: Glorious Property Ground works progressing quickly in 2011. Project thread.







 

KUNMING | Classic Twin Towers | 2x316m Proposed. Recently announced. No info.









WUHAN | Qiaokou Lu Project | 315m, 63 floors Proposed. Developer: Yuexiu Property. One of the many supertalls released in the last months for Qiaokou district. Project thread.







 

FUSHUN | Evergrande Center | 314m, 305m Proposed. Developer: Evergrande Real Estate. Evergrande has released several supertall projects in the last 2 years, but it has started none. Obscure proposal released in mid 2011. The design seems preliminary. Project thread.










HUAI’AN | Yunrun International Tower | 312m, 70~ floors. Approved – Clearing Works. Architect: UDG. Developer: Yurun Group. Massive complex released in late 2010. Huai’an joins the group of third tier cities bidding for a supertall skyline. Project thread.







    

SUZHOU | Sun Hung Kai Project | 310m. Approved – Ground works. Architect: Benoy. Developer: Sun Hung Kai. This is the second supertall approved at the East Lake CBD. Officially started in late 2010, ground works are progressing slowly since then. Project thread.







 
GUANGZHOU | Fortune Center | 309m, 68 floors. Construction – Foundation works. Started in mid 2011, the details of the final design remain unclear by the moment. Project thread.







         







    

GUANGZHOU | GF Securities Plaza | 308m, 62 floors. Proposed. Developer: GF Securities. This tower will be built very close to Zhujiang Xincheng CBD, final design unclear. Project thread.









WUHAN | Convention Center | 2x308m. Proposed. Unclear proposal released by the local government.









SHENYANG | New World International Convention and Exhibition Center | 2x307m, 60 floors. Construction – Foundation works Architect: DLN Architects Developer: New World LandThis large multi tower project was resumed in mid 2009 after being on hold for several years. Project thread.







 

SHENZHEN | East Pacific Center | 306m, 80~ floors. Under construction – Rising. Architect: Wong & Ouyang. Developer: East Pacific Group. Shenzhen’s tallest residential project is being built in Futian district. The main tower started rising in 2010 at a very decent speed. Project thread.







  

SHANGHAI | Xintiandi Phase 3 | 305m~, 68 floors. Approved – Under design. Developer: Shui On Land. This tower will become the main landmark of the Taipingqiao Redevelopment project, being developed in phases. Though the main tower was approved in 2008, construction schedule remains unknown. Some renders have been displayed at the plot site, but the actual layout is likely to be under design still. Project thread.







  

NANNING | Jiuzhou International Tower | 303m, 68 floors. Construction – Ground Works. There’s virtually no information available about this project besides the advertisements displayed at the construction site. Project thread.







   

SHENZHEN | World Finance Center | 303m, 68 floors. Approved – Ground works. Architect: AUBE. This tower would be located at B105-31 plot in Futian CBD. The final design was officially released in September 2008. Ground works started in mid 2011.Project thread.







       

TIANJIN | Four Seasons Hotel | 303m, 65 floors. Construction – Foundation works. Architect: SOM. Construction started in mid 2011. Final design unclear. Project thread.









LIUZHOU | Diwang International Fortune Center | 303m, 60 floors. Construction – Foundation Works. Architect: AECOM. Developer: Shun Hing Group. Guangxi province’s tallest highrise was approved in early 2008 and ground breaking ceremony took place in March 2009. It remains unclear whether they’re building the mall before starting the main tower. Project thread.







   







 

SHENZHEN | Heung Kong Tower | 301m, 70 floors. Construction – Rising. Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill. Proposed several years ago as Nikko Tower, this project located in Nanshan started construction in early 2009. Project thread.















 

SUZHOU | Gate of the Orient | 301m, 68 floors. Construction – Rising. Architect: RMJM. Called to become the symbol of modern Suzhou, this gate-shaped tower was started in mid-2007 and construction works have progressed at a very slow but constant speed since then. Completion is expected around 2013. Project thread.







 

GUIYANG | Guiyang 7 Star Hotel Tower | 300m+, 77 floors. Proposed. Architect: Atkins. Developer: China Resources. Guizhou’s first supertall was announced in April 2008. This unnamed 7 star hotel will become the main landmark building of a large tourist masterplan. Likely to be a long term plan.









QINGDAO | Tsingtao Beer City | 300m+. 70 floors. Approved. Architect: Perkins+Will. Developer: SIIC Group. Still under design, a very obscure project that may be cancelled after a long time with no news about it. Released in 2008. Perkins+Will is known to be one of the contestants, but it is unclear if their design is final or just a proposal. Project thread.







  

DONGGUAN | Humen Chamber of Commerce | 300m+, 70 floors. Proposed. Unclear proposal. Very likely to top 300m thanks to its huge spire. Project thread.









SHANGHAI | Zhenru Center | 300m+. 70 floors. Approved. Architect: AEDAS. Developer: Cheung Kong. This is the earliest large project released in Putuo district, where the government wants to develop a new large business and commercial area in the new decade of 2010. The project will be completed in phases within 2018. Project thread.







 

CHONGQING | Sun Valley Tianhe Tower | 300m+. Construction – Ground works. Developer: Yingli Properties. Tough it was released in 2008, very few details have been unveiled about this large multi-tower development as not even the architect , the height or the final proposal have been announced. The latest renders suggest another disappointment by Yingli Properties. Project thread.







  







                      

CHONGQING | The Wharf IFC | 300m+. Approved. Developer: The Wharf Holdings. Jiangbei New City CBD’s first supertall was approved in mid-2010. Final design and height unclear. Project thread.







 

SHENZHEN | Dachong Redevelopment | 300m+. Approved – Under design. Architect: RTKL. Developer: China Resources. Redevelopment masterplan in Nanshan district. Details remain unreleased. Project thread







 

SHANGHAI | Songjiang Tower | 300m+. Proposed. Developer: Greenland Group. No details have been released about this project since its announcement in late 2009.









CHENGDU | Poly Tower | 300m+. Proposed – Under designing. Developer: Poly Group. Very little information about this one by the moment. Project thread.







 

SHANGHAI | Huangpu District Masterplan | 300m+. Proposed. Architect: Gensler. Not much information is known about this long term masterplan released in late 2009. Gensler is the only known proposal by the moment.







  

NANJING | Sun Hung Kai Plot | 300m+. Proposed. Developer: Sun Hung Kai Properties. Though this project is official, no details have been released by the moment. It’ll be located at Hexi CBD. Project thread.









TIANJIN | Yujiapu Twin Towers | 2x300m+. Proposed. Developer: Tishman Speyer. Announced in late 2010, still no images.







 

CHANGCHUN | Greenland Center | 300m+. Proposed. Developer: Greenland Group. There’s a design contest on going for the main plot of Changchun’s new CBD. Contestants include HOK, GMP, XIANDAI. Project thread.







     







      

CHANGCHUN | Evergrande Center | 300m+. Proposed . Developer: Evergrande Real Estate. Announced in late 2010, almost no information by the moment. Project thread.









ZIBO | Moi Tower | 300m+. Proposed . Developer: Moi Group. Announced in mid 2011, still no images.









GUANGZHOU | Panyu Area Supertall | 300m+. Proposed . Released in mid 2011 as a short term proposal. Still no info. Project thread.









GUANGZHOU | Pazhou Project | 300m+. Proposed. Architect: Goettsch and Partners. Developer: Poly Group. Final design announced in mid 2011. In the images the main tower looks much shorter than announced, therefore the final height may miss the supertall status. Also in Guangzhou, GP Chicago announced the Park Hyatt tower as a 1000 feet supertall in several press releases, but the height was fake, making the firm quite unreliable concerning heights.















 

BEIJING | Z Plots | 2x300m+ Proposed. In addition to the Z15 plot, at least another 2 plots will host projects taller than 300m according to official sources.







  

QINGDAO | Greenland Center | 300m+. Proposed – Under design . Developer: Greenland Group. Annouced in late 2010, still no images. Project thread.









KUNMING | Hailun Chuntian | 300m+. Proposed – Under design . Announced in early 2010, likely a long term multi-phase project. 









ZHENGZHOU | Zhengdong Twin Towers | 2x300m, 78 floors. Approved. Architect: Brininstool, Kerwin and Lynch. Developer: Greenland Group. Annouced in early 2010, final design unclear. Project thread.

















ZHANGJIAGANG | Shagang Tower | 300m, 76 floors. Proposed. Architect: Atkins. Developer: Shagang Group Released in mid 2011, according to recent press releases they may change the design, missing the supertall status. Project thread.







 

SHENYANG | Century Huafeng International Plaza | 300m, 68~ floors. Construction – Foundation Works. Developer: Century Huafeng. Recently revised upwards from 235m. The former architect was Zeidler Partnership, and it remains unclear if they also designed the new version. It should start rising above ground level in mid-2011. Project thread.







 

ZHUHAI | Shengming International Plaza | 2x300m, 63 floors. Proposed. Architect: XIANDAI. Developer: Madex International Holdings. Obscure proposal. No images.









BEIJING | Wangjing Area Masterplan | 300m. Proposed. Architect: SOM. There’s still very little information about this development by the moment. Project thread.







  

HEFEI | International Hotel Business Center | 300m. Approved. Tacky tower approved in Hefei. Unclear information. Project thread.









NANNING | China Resources Center | 300m. Proposed – Under design. Developer: China Resources. The actual height remains unknown. According to the latest press releases the last phase of this project will reach 300m. Project thread.









CHANGCHUN | Powerlong Center | 300m Proposed – Under design. Architect: JAE. Developer: Powerlong Group. One of the 4 supertall plots at the new Changchun CBD. Final design unclear. Project thread.







 

KUNMING | Panasia World Trade Center | 2x300m. Approved. Developer: Zhonghao Real Estate. Ground breaking ceremony took place in early 2011 at the Luosiwan CBD. But there’s still very little information about this project. Project thread.







 

WUXI | Jinkui Plaza | 300m~, 70 floors. Proposed – Under design. Still under design. Almost no information available about this project.







  

GUIYANG | Guiyang IFC | 300m~, 70 floors. Proposed – Under design. Released in late 2010 as the main tower for Jinyang New District CBD.









DALIAN | CITIC Plaza | 300m~. Proposed – Under design/COLOR]. Developer: CITIC Real Estate. Dalian’s third supertall. Still no details.









CHONGQING | China Resources Center | 300m~ Proposed – Under design. Developer: China Resources Formerly a 200m+ proposal. New renders show a design very likely to top 300m.









SHENZHEN | SEG-Hitachi Industrial Park Redevelopment| 300m~ Proposed – Under design. Upcoming supertall, still no details. 









RIZHAO | Rizhao World Trade Center | 300m~ Proposed – Under design. Official proposal for Rizhao’s new CBD.









*


----------



## z0rg

Thumbnail Index updated. Updated lists and map coming tomorrow.
Please feel free to tell me about any mistake you detect.
As I posted the other day, I'm not covering concept/plot/long term stuff anymore unless they are "very strong". I don't think it makes much sense.


----------



## hdsghvoizp

z0rg said:


> Thumbnail Index updated. Updated lists and map coming tomorrow.
> Please feel free to tell me about any mistake you detect.
> As I posted the other day, I'm not covering concept/plot/long term stuff anymore unless they are "very strong". I don't think it makes much sense.


shanghai world trade center is a fake news made up by forumer
It is located in hongqiao which will be no more than 100m


----------



## Joel que

Am I witnessing a potential real estate bubble?with so many 100 plus floors building under development.do the real estate developer really understand the market?
We see before in the US,even in Dubai can not escape bubble.
I recall there's a law in china that restrict the construction of 100 floors skyscraper in some area.
I understand a lot of people wanted see China possess skyline similiar to new york,but everything come down to demand and supply,when real estate developer started dumping 100 plus florr building in the city,you going to get real estate bubble.


----------



## Munwon

Joel que said:


> Am I witnessing a potential real estate bubble?with so many 100 plus floors building under development.do the real estate developer really understand the market?
> We see before in the US,even in Dubai can not escape bubble.
> I recall there's a law in china that restrict the construction of 100 floors skyscraper in some area.
> I understand a lot of people wanted see China possess skyline similiar to new york,but everything come down to demand and supply,when real estate developer started dumping 100 plus florr building in the city,you going to get real estate bubble.


You sound like a broken record bro! You have been saying that same crap for years yet the market proves you wrong!!!


----------



## Myster E

Thank you for the awesome contributions once again Z0rg. You really are a legend! Is JQ a chinese guy by any chance?


----------



## Þróndeimr

Awesome update z0rg! kay:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

THANK YOU.., z0rg, Good Job..~~~ :bow::bow:


----------



## Joel que

Wunderknabe said:


> Impressive. The view on the second last pic ist just magnificent. Fantastic design on that building.


but Haikou, island capital of Hainan island is not even consider commercial center like shanghai or beijing.
do the developer deliberate inflate the height ,konwing to well the central authority in beijing will not tolerate it,hoping for a better bargain or deal,said let do it 300 meter.
I recall there's a law right now, developer wish to built a skyhigh skyscraper needed approval from Biejing.


----------



## z0rg

> *NINGBO | Eastern New City Tower | 450m. Proposed*. Developer: ARA. This subsidiary of Cheung Kong based in Singapore will develop Ningbo’s tallest tower at the new Eastern New City CBD. Still no images.


Alleged 450m proposal by César Pelli. We should open a thread as soon as we have solid sources.


----------



## Myster E

Doesn't even look 450m, looks much shorter than that. Futuristic design nonetheless.


----------



## Myster E

Incoming_Zena05 said:


> I hope this will be used for another tower.
> It's so asiatic.


Thank God they didn't choose that design and went with Gensler's in the end. Utterly Hideous. Should quell a certain clueless moron and so-called 'critic' who says one part of this great city only builds for the present without taking into account of just how vast Shanghai is with centuries of different styles. Pretty much what Jin Mao, SWFC and ST will signify.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Happy China National Day and 62nd anniversary


----------



## z0rg

Inner Mongolia's first supertall goes for Ordos. Yijia Global Energy Commerece Center, 305m
http://www.uc800.com/Corporate/show_news.aspx?news_id=1779
http://www.ordos.gov.cn/xxgk/dtxx/ordos_3/201110/t20111011_489893.html
http://www.ymtq.com/article/show.asp?id=2380
http://www.cbtgc.com/templates/T_second/index.aspx?nodeid=14&page=ContentPage&contentid=1985


----------



## z0rg

Eastern International Hotel in Yangzhou, 72 floors, 280m (roof), 318m (spire)

http://www.js.xinhuanet.com/xin_wen_zhong_xin/2011-09/29/content_23808615.htm
http://roll.sohu.com/20110930/n321073119.shtml
http://photo.jschina.com.cn/system/2011/09/30/011777309.shtml
http://www.jiangdu.gov.cn/xwzx/info.asp?id=134336

Render from the press (hopefully final)









Ground breaking ceremony


----------



## z0rg

Chengdu Mandarin Oriental Hotel, 333m, 88 floors.
Architect: Aedas
Developer: Chengdu Menli Group

http://www.gzrbs.com/product/html/?50.html
http://wacs.cn/_d272521656.htm
http://www.upcd.org/viewnews-672


----------



## lianli

^^
awesome design


----------



## z0rg

Alleged proposal by Longemont at Chengdu East Station, 2x300m. No sources, probably fake.


----------



## z0rg

Shenglong Global Center, 300m.
Developer: Shenglong Group. 
Shenglong's third tower taller than 200m in Fuzhou CBD.

http://house.h0591.com/new-house/house-815.htm
http://zt.h0591.com/NewHouse/2011/0812sl/
http://www.ffw.com.cn/louba/193/3301/39808/
http://www.slqiye.com/Estate/18.html


----------



## z0rg

Changzhou's third supertall. Xinlong International Business City, 380m.

http://house.focus.cn/news/2011-09-28/1507401_4.html
http://news.cz.soufun.com/2011-09-27/5980488.htm
http://istock.jrj.com.cn/article,600510,4125213.html
http://xinqiao.cznd.gov.cn/node/zxdt_bdxw/2011-9-26/F015I1K9E703120.html
http://www.landscape.cn/News/city/2011/6543964656544.html


----------



## z0rg

Shenzhen Hanking Center, 320m.
Developer: Hanking Group.
http://www.szhanking.com/index.html?id=19788


----------



## z0rg

> *SHENZHEN | Kaisa Center | 400m~. Approved*. Developer: Kaisa Group. Released in 2006, this project was expected to become a never built proposal till it was relaunched in late 2010. Construction is start is scheduled for June 2011, likely with a new design. *Project thread*.


Found RTKL proposal. Hopefully final. 92 floors.

http://www.rtkl.com/publications/docs/rtkl_GLOBAL_A4_Chi.pdf


----------



## z0rg

One Shenzhen Bay Tower will be far taller than expected. 308m, by KPF.
http://www.zhoyue.com/proinfo.asp?id=92


----------



## z0rg

Hefei's Anhui Province Radio & TV Center has been revised upwards to 300m+. No clear height, but all sources say it's 300m+ now. It's just because of the spire, but still, it's a supertall.

http://www.anhui.cc/news/20110923/97913.shtml
http://news.hf.eeju.com/2011-09-23/172457.html
http://news.hefei.cc/2011/0923/020120491.shtml


----------



## z0rg

Another revision to 300m+. Chuixiaogang Tower in Kunming.

http://news.kunming.cn/km-news/content/2011-10/14/content_2696810.htm


----------



## z0rg

Other possible 200m+ becoming supertalls include:
Shenyang Moi Tower
Wuxi Moi Tower
Xiamen Shimao Cross-Strait Plaza
Xiamen Eton Center


----------



## Munwon

zOrg, they are saying on gaoloumi that Changsha Wharf IFC will be 491m. It seems reliable to me.


----------



## makicao

crazy like this...


----------



## melrocks50

China is booming like crazy!!!


----------



## AACHINA

Kunming dongfengplaza


----------



## KillerZavatar

this list hasn't seen an update in quite a while. i know it is a lot of work, but i hope to see an updated list again, because there is just too much going on to keep track of it without :nuts:


----------



## erbse

^ Totally agree. An update would be GREATLY appreciated! kay:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

more more
update please


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## everywhere

AACHINA said:


> Kunming dongfengplaza


Do we have an official thread for that tower? :nuts:


----------



## luhai167

Munwon said:


> zOrg, they are saying on gaoloumi that Changsha Wharf IFC will be 491m. It seems reliable to me.


I don't think so, there is a height restriction in Changsha due a major Air Force base near by. (Su-30MKKs for you plane spotters) Since they do buzz the city once in a while (bombing practice?), the height restriction is there for safety reason. So unless the Air Force decides to move or changes their training routine, no supertalls in Changsha.


----------



## everywhere

luhai167 said:


> I don't think so, there is a height restriction in Changsha due a major Air Force base near by. (Su-30MKKs for you plane spotters) Since they do buzz the city once in a while (bombing practice?), the height restriction is there for safety reason. So unless the Air Force decides to move or changes their training routine, no supertalls in Changsha.


Interesting information. If ever there would be related supertall projects and other high-rises, are there allotted areas of the city and Metro Changsha for such developments?


----------



## everywhere

> THE second phase of The Springs, a US$2.5 billion mixed-use development by Tishman Speyer, started construction today in Shanghai's northeast Yangpu District.
> 
> Consisting of nine office buildings and a convention center with a total buildable space of more than 194,000 square meters, the second phase is scheduled to complete by the first quarter of 2015, according to Tishman, a New York-based real estate owner, developer, operator and manager.
> 
> Launched in June 2011, The Springs, a three-phase development with a combined buildable space of more than 900,000 square meters, is Tishman's largest project in China. It mainly includes residential, office and retail spaces as well as entertainment facilities.
> 
> The first phase, comprising about 160,000 square meters of residential units and some retail space, is set to complete in 2014.
> 
> Tishman's Chinese mainland portfolio also includes the Fifth Avenue commercial development in Tianjin and The Atrium, a mixed-use project in Chengdu, Sichuan Province.


http://www.shanghaidaily.com/nsp/Business/2012/05/16/Construction+starts+on+phase+2+of+The+Springs/


----------



## flotsam

*Unlet buildings*

Supertall? I suppose it's something to do :baaa:
An article about the building boom and the vacant apartments (lots of buildings, no takers?)


----------



## everywhere

Tishman Speyer's The Springs (Jiangwan New Town, Shanghai, PROC):

http://www.tishmanspeyer.com/properties/Property.aspx?id=273&section=Overview


----------



## China Hand

Question for longer term posters:

Has this master list, at the beginning of the thread, shrunk or gown with time?

It is now 248 items. More last year? Fewer?


----------



## binhai

It has definitely grown. I remember when it was at only 100 supertalls, the increase has been explosive every year since (but has slowed down recently)


----------



## z0rg

^^ Actually it hasn't. Remember I removed the long term/concept proposals, that's why it "slowed". Now it must be around 300-350 towers, up to 400 if we include long term stuff. Maybe I'll update everything this Summer.


----------



## everywhere

z0rg said:


> ^^ Actually it hasn't. Remember I removed the long term/concept proposals, that's why it "slowed". Now it must be around 300-350 towers, up to 400 if we include long term stuff. Maybe I'll update everything this Summer.


From June to September this year?


----------



## alonzomerrill

China is a very progressive and full of talent country. The construction and designs of building is always different and impressive. The chart and designs is very impressive that shows the work of china.


----------



## everywhere

alonzomerrill said:


> China is a very progressive and full of talent country. The construction and designs of building is always different and impressive. The chart and designs is very impressive that shows the work of china.



A lot of architectural designs in Mainland Chinese supertalls are designed by Western or non-Chinese Asian design firm, but we are now seeing local architectural talents these past few years in various projects.


----------



## everywhere

> (DALIANNEWS)- A 518-meter-tall skyscraper, which will eventually be the tallest building in Northeast China, is under construction in the Donggang business district of Dalian, a port city of Northeastern China’s Liaoning Province, June 4, 2012.
> 
> As one of the city’s landmark projects, the high-rise with an estimated investment of over 8 billion yuan, takes up a building area of about 574,000 square meters.
> 
> The building will serve a variety of functions, serving as a super-platinum five-star seaview hotel, an office building with headquarters of the World and China’s Top 500 Enterprises, a world top class luxuries shopping mall, a seaview apartment, a club for financers as well as a tourist destination.
> 
> The skyscraper will also become the world’s fourth tallest building and the third tallest one in China after the construction, according to the report.


http://www.daliannews.com/2012-06/05/content_4288976.htm


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------

